# Join My Shiny Hunting Club!



## Cloud Arcanine

I am playing through pokemon X and loving every minute of it! I recently received a Japanese Bulbasuar through GTS and It reminded me if the Masuda method! I adore Shiny Hunting and over the months I have seen many a shiny Pokemon! I adore the feeling of excitement when you come face to face with a shiny  and I love how rewarding the whole experience is! So I was thinking... Maybe here on TBT we could create a Shiny Hunting Club! We could hold competitions, tell stories about our lost shinys and just share our love for Pokemon! If you're interested PM me or post down below!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Trundle

I might join.

I remember when I played Pokemon Ruby I found a Shiny Trapinch but never really trained it. I sold the game to my friend eventually. I miss the Shiny Trapinch.


----------



## XTheLancerX

I have played pokemon since I was 7... I am now 13... I have played ruby, firered, pearl, platinum, soul silver, white, black2, and am now playing x, and I have only seen ONE shiny. It was a goldeen in soul silver, in the cave between Johto and Kanto, I can't remember what it was called. I believe it is passing through the bottom level of Mt. Silver or something? idk. But yeah, ONE shiny. In 6 years. >_> My brother is 17, he has played pokemon since he was like 5, he played pokemon yellow, silver, crystal, ruby, sapphire, emerald, firered, diamond, and a portion of soul silver. He has found around 5 shinys I believe. (AND ONE WAS A SHINY RAYQUAZA HE ACCIDENTALLY KILLED WITH OUR COUSIN WHEN THEY WERE 8 OR 9) And he found a super rare feebas on accident, even though it wasn't shiny, I migrated it to pearl and made it into a milotic. it is like level 70 and is amazing  I have tried "chaining" in pearl and suck at it.. Only got to around 9. 40+ is where you get a 1/200 chance of finding a shiny. Good grief. I started resetting for a shiny volcarona in black 2 but got to 30 and gave up. Also figured that since it was so strong, it might just sweep my team and end up making me scream in anger because of losing a shiny.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

I like soft resetting for shiny pokes, it's my preferred method, my highest chain is 23 I'm going to try that gain soon!


----------



## violetneko

I want to join too! My treasure is a shiny Gallade :3


----------



## Silversea

I never had luck with the "Masuda" method. I managed to chain absol and vulpix in Platinum high enough to encounter shinies of them, but that's it. I've played through firered, leafgreen, sapphire, ruby, emerald, diamond, platinum, black, white 2 and X without encountering a "wild" shiny.


----------



## Music_123

i want to join XD


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Awesome ! I've got like ten hunts going on at once DX ! I'm focussing on a shiny Zorua though !


----------



## violetneko

I was crazy lucky in HeartGold for shinies. The two non hunt ones were a Magikarp and Hoothoot. I was doing Pok?dex stuff at the time, so I was head butting a tree looking for a female Combee. While getting a lot of Hoothoots, I was talking to my mom about how annoying it was that all these Hoothoots were showing up, and I'd run away from all. Right after, the shiny appeared. Then I said "except for that one!" and caught it right away. My successful hunts have been a Ralts in HeartGold and a Metang in White.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE !!!!!! I JUST BROKE A CHAIN AT 32 SHELLOS. D,:


----------



## dollydaydream

I'd love to join. 
I've played pokemon since I was about 9 and am now 13, I have only ever seen 3 shiny pokemon!
One was a shiny sandshrew in the pokemon safari which ran away from me 
The other was a kelceon but unfortunately I had no pokeballs, and the final was a starly which I caught


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Yay ! Im glad this thread is so popular  I a,gift post a competition tomorrow but for now:
What Pokemon do you long to have as a shiny!
Mine is either Shuckle or Ho-oh!


----------



## XTheLancerX

dollydaydream said:


> I'd love to join.
> I've played pokemon since I was about 9 and am now 13, I have only ever seen 3 shiny pokemon!
> One was a shiny sandshrew in the pokemon safari which ran away from me
> The other was a kelceon but unfortunately I had no pokeballs, and the final was a starly which I caught



Same age here, and have played pokemon 2 years longer and have found 1 shiny. 



violetneko said:


> I was crazy lucky in HeartGold for shinies. The two non hunt ones were a Magikarp and Hoothoot. I was doing Pok?dex stuff at the time, so I was head butting a tree looking for a female Combee. While getting a lot of Hoothoots, I was talking to my mom about how annoying it was that all these Hoothoots were showing up, and I'd run away from all. Right after, the shiny appeared. Then I said "except for that one!" and caught it right away. My successful hunts have been a Ralts in HeartGold and a Metang in White.



A SHINY METANG? :O OMG LEVEL THAT AND USE A SHINY METAGROSS!!! METAGROSS IS BAWS


----------



## violetneko

It is leveled up 
Now to figure out how to get it on my X...


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Use Poketransfer ! I think you unlock it after you beat the game ! I'm gonna try chaining again today! Wish me luck!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Gamergirladvance said:


> Yay ! Im glad this thread is so popular  I a,gift post a competition tomorrow but for now:
> What Pokemon do you long to have as a shiny!
> Mine is either Shuckle or Ho-oh!



I want a shiny ralts and buneary 
ralts is just so adorable and would look even cuter as a shiny
and a shiny buneary has candy floss in her ears!


----------



## Midoriya

Gamergirladvance said:


> Use Poketransfer ! I think you unlock it after you beat the game ! I'm gonna try chaining again today! Wish me luck!



Unfortunately Poketransfer isn't available till late December and it comes with something called Pokemon Bank.

I've played Pokemon for five years and never encountered a shiny, sadly.


----------



## violetneko

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Unfortunately Poketransfer isn't available till late December and it comes with something called Pokemon Bank.
> 
> I've played Pokemon for five years and never encountered a shiny, sadly.



Do you know if it'll cost anything? I could imagine Bank having a dlc upgrade, but I would think that Transfer would be free...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamergirladvance said:


> Yay ! Im glad this thread is so popular  I a,gift post a competition tomorrow but for now:
> What Pokemon do you long to have as a shiny!
> Mine is either Shuckle or Ho-oh!



I think I'll start looking for a shiny Furfrou. Ever since I saw it on YouTube... :3


----------



## Midoriya

violetneko said:


> Do you know if it'll cost anything? I could imagine Bank having a dlc upgrade, but I would think that Transfer would be free...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll start looking for a shiny Furfrou. Ever since I saw it on YouTube... :3




The first month is a free trial, and then it's five dollars a year for both Pokemon Bank and Transfer.  (Not 5 each, 5 for all)


----------



## Silversea

Does that mean you can just use it once to transfer ALL your pokemon from black/2/white/2 and then never use it again?


----------



## Midoriya

Silversea said:


> Does that mean you can just use it once to transfer ALL your pokemon from black/2/white/2 and then never use it again?



I'm not sure about that, maybe.


----------



## Gingersnap

I'd love to join!
When I get a Jap Ditto that is sob


----------



## violetneko

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The first month is a free trial, and then it's five dollars a year for both Pokemon Bank and Transfer.  (Not 5 each, 5 for all)



Ok. I should get my transfers in a month. But still, what a bad way to get money, especially since it's been free for the past 3 gens >:c


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Ahhh shiny hunting really is the best


----------



## Huntersnet

I'm down to join. My first Shiny was a Zorua and now I'm working on a Heracross. I've hatched over 300 eggs so far....


----------



## Dr J

I'll totally join this. I'm currently working on getting a shiny eevee, been breeding for the past few days(playing off and on). Up to just under 100 eggs thus far and no luck. I did swap my breeding partners(italian flareon and japanese jolteon to english ditto and japanese jolteon). Don't think that should effect when I'll get the egg as I'm still generating eevee eggs.

Hopefully I get my shiny eevee soon so I can work on other things again. Like getting my O-Powers.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Haven't seen any shiny Pokemon in my Y yet, actually I haven't seen a shiny since the one I found in Pearl.
It was a Ghastly.


----------



## Kurugaya

violetneko said:


> Ok. I should get my transfers in a month. But still, what a bad way to get money, especially since it's been free for the past 3 gens >:c



It's a lot better than having to buy Link Cables and a second console, time sure flies by. 5 Euro yearly is also considerably cheap when compared to other Cloud Services. And yes, everyone can use the first month to transfer their Pokemon for free which is also pretty cool from Nintendo.

Back on topic, I caught lots of shinies in Ruby when I was a young. One of them was a Skarmory, wish I still had it. On X/Y I have so far only encountered a shiny Mawile, I'm highly satisfied with it though.


----------



## dollydaydream

just got a male shiny skiddo named Pip! I got it using the pokeradar though. Feeling pretty proud if I do say so myself


----------



## Nefarious

I'd join too.
I have a couple of shinies in my gen 4 and 5 games.
My first shiny was a Marcargo in Platinum when I was lost in that one cave. xc

Just caught my first shiny in Gen 6.  It's a female Pyroar.


Spoiler


----------



## skweegee

I'd like to join as well, even though I almost never have the patience for shiny hunting. My only successful hunt so far was a shiny Cobalion in Pokemon Black. In Emerald, I was hunting for a shiny Ditto and ended up finding a shiny whismur instead, and it almost roared itself away. I was resetting for a shiny charmander in Leaf Green, but I gave up on it because it was taking too long.

Anyway, here is a list of shinies I've found so far:

Tentacool (Heart Gold)
Seedot (Emerald)
Wailmer (Emerald)
Treecko (Heart Gold, hatched)
Bidoof (Platinum)
Whismur (Emerald)
Cobalion (Black)

...and a ton of shinies from the GTS.


----------



## Silversea

What is with this new poke radar? It refuses to work :c


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

No lie... I _just_ now found my first legit shiny ever. No pokeradar, not looking for anything... And then boom shiny Graveler. I swear I almost died when I looked at its moveset and saw explosion, but it only took two repeat balls to get it. I'm so relived 
I got pokerus and a shiny in the same day.


----------



## violetneko

Silversea said:


> What is with this new poke radar? It refuses to work :c



You need to stand in grass/flowers without skates or bike.


----------



## kite

I found this out today:






It actually worked for me; I found a shiny Alomomola not long after I tried this.

Though I'm trying it again in another location, but it's taking a while lol.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

kite said:


> I found this out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually worked for me; I found a shiny Alomomola not long after I tried this.
> 
> 
> Though I'm trying it again in another location, but it's taking a while lol.



Wow! I didn't know that was even possible ! Awesome find


----------



## Zeiro

One time in my Japanese Pokemon Black, I found a Shiny Munna in the Dream Yard. That's about it though.


----------



## Farobi

Got my first legit shiny through e fishing method ^-^

Will post a picture later.

Oh and btw

screw Japanese Wonder trades -_-


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Farobi said:


> Got my first legit shiny through e fishing method ^-^
> 
> Will post a picture later.
> 
> Oh and btw
> 
> screw Japanese Wonder trades -_-



XD


----------



## Scribbler397

Caught a shiny Luvdisc!


----------



## Silversea

violetneko said:


> You need to stand in grass/flowers without skates or bike.



I know that, I've chained over 40 in Platinum and ended up with about 5 shinies. But the mechanics are odd in these games.


----------



## Punchyleaf

So far I only have
Pansear
Panpour
Skrelp
Horsea
Charmeleon
Talonflame

Currently looking for furfrou >_<


----------



## Scribbler397

Loviechu said:


> So far I only have
> Pansear
> Panpour
> Skrelp
> Horsea
> Charmeleon
> Talonflame
> 
> Currently looking for furfrou >_<



I will trade you a shiny Luvdisc for your Pansear, Panpour, or Charmeleon.


----------



## Nefarious

Caught a shiny Horsea right now using the chain fishing method. ^^
My lil' Meenah is my second shiny in X. :3



Spoiler


----------



## mariop476

I have precisely 0 shinies, but I'd like to join your group.  I'll look more aggressively when I beat the E4 (kinda haven't made any progress in a week).
Also, dat feel when Meenah.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Nice~ Looking for a shiny ninetails or Pyroar, obviously hard to find... Only have Graveler right now, but I'm looking every minute on the GTS for foreign ditto, assuming that they still increase the chances of shines in eggs, right?


----------



## ForgottenT

I have been farming the past few days so far I have gotten.
- *Mareep*. (From horde battle, using sweet scent, got him on my second try o_o)
- *Ursaring*. (Got it right after I got Mareep while searching for Scyther)
- 2x *Jigglypuffs*. (From friend safari, while farming for shiny Kirlia.)
- *Kirlia*. (From friend safari)
Now I?m farming for Noibat, and Gabite in my friend safari ^^
(One of my shiny Jigglypuffs are up for trade, I?m looking for shiny Aron or any of it?s evo?s and Abra, and Froakie, and it?s evos, Ditto, or Gengar)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

How do you get them from friend safari? You can't use pokeradar... I mean, are they easier to catch there? :0

edit: Oh yes, I wanted to say I will be joining soon, my internet is tripping though... XC


----------



## ForgottenT

MyLifeIsCake said:


> How do you get them from friend safari? You can't use pokeradar... I mean, are they easier to catch there? :0
> 
> edit: Oh yes, I wanted to say I will be joining soon, my internet is tripping though... XC



I just keep searching until one shows up, took me over 24 hours to get Kirlia, it can take a looong time, but there?only up to 3 different pokemons in safari, so when you get a shiny there?s a big chance it?s the one you want, there?s rumors that there?s higher chances in the safari though.


----------



## Nefarious

Caught another shiny Horsea while looking for Clauncher.
Now I just need a male... so I can call it Eridan. My main Kingdra is already called Cronus.



Spoiler







I caught my shiny Pyroar at the Friend Safari. It took me a couple of hours. It seems to be much easier there.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

DemonOtaku said:


> Caught another shiny Horsea while looking for Clauncher.
> Now I just need a male... so I can call it Eridan. My main Kingdra is already called Cronus.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15809
> 
> 
> 
> I caught my shiny Pyroar at the Friend Safari. It took me a couple of hours. It seems to be much easier there.



Oh, I'd kill for a shiny Pyroar o-o Been breeding a Japanese ditto with Zoroark. Look out wonder trade, there's gonna be a horde of 
Zorua's comin!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'd love to join! Just don't expect me to post much, because I'm still "on break". D:


----------



## Silversea

Ok, so this new radar is driving me insane at the moment, perhaps someone could help. I had a chain of 6 going, and the next grass sequence was as follows:



 The white space is where I was standing when using the radar. Surely the far left grass would have been perfectly fine? But apparently it wasn't and some random thing came out instead. I like the music change though when you are using it.


----------



## SockHead

Ran into a shiny Gothorita today. I didn't know it was shiny until I saw the sparkles..


----------



## violetneko

Got my first shiny of 6th gen- Clawitzer! Now I'm going to double search for shiny Kirlia and Relicanth. Relicanth keeps reminding me of AC so when I find a shiny it'll be called "Bells" XD 
On that note, if I find a shiny Kirlia that's a boy, can one of you give a Dawn Stone? I wish I could just buy it...


----------



## Farobi

After 20 attempts or so I found a *Shiny Seadra* through the chaining method. Gosh, I hope Serebii doesn't know about this cause I can get like craploads of sweet stuff there for it *_*


----------



## Scribbler397

ForgottenT said:


> I have been farming the past few days so far I have gotten.
> - *Mareep*. (From horde battle, using sweet scent, got him on my second try o_o)
> - *Ursaring*. (Got it right after I got Mareep while searching for Scyther)
> - 2x *Jigglypuffs*. (From friend safari, while farming for shiny Kirlia.)
> - *Kirlia*. (From friend safari)
> Now I?m farming for Noibat, and Gabite in my friend safari ^^
> (One of my shiny Jigglypuffs are up for trade, I?m looking for shiny Aron or any of it?s evo?s and Abra, and Froakie, and it?s evos, Ditto, or Gengar)



Would you be willing to trade the Kirlia for a Shiny Luvdisc?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Where in the world am I going to find a shiny?!


----------



## ForgottenT

Scribbler397 said:


> Would you be willing to trade the Kirlia for a Shiny Luvdisc?



No... It?s my fav pokemon, and I spend over 24 hours actively searching for it.
Also shiny fish pokemons are way easier to get


----------



## Scribbler397

ForgottenT said:


> No... It?s my fav pokemon, and I spend over 24 hours actively searching for it.
> Also shiny fish pokemons are way easier to get



Jigglypuff?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> Where in the world am I going to find a shiny?!



They're pretty easy to find once you look harder. I found a shiny Nidorino last night. I'll most likely keep it on my team.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Im trying to chain for shinies, but i think I'm doing something wrong...
The same pokemon will appear 4 times, then other stuff will pop up...?
Help?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Aah, double post


----------



## Silversea

Yeah I can't get above 5 chain. The 6th is always broken, yet the grass seems to match every requisite and rule.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

I've not tried chaining on X yet I'm sticking to pearl for now


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I've giving up with chaining for now, it's just not working for me...
Instad I'm going to try to breed a shiny with my foreign ditto


----------



## 3DSfan134

Can someone tell me on how to find a shiny?
Edit:I have to catch a shiny tomorrow because my dad has my 3DS atm because I always have to give it to my dad before I go to school.>.<


----------



## Punchyleaf

Eh, I'm not interested in lib disc. :<

But I got shiny clefairy and shiny horsea yesterday. Too bad clefairy is male. But a shiny is a shiny c:


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

3DSfan134 said:


> Can someone tell me on how to find a shiny?
> Edit:I have to catch a shiny tomorrow because my dad has my 3DS atm because I always have to give it to my dad before I go to school.>.<



There are many methods ! You can search soft reset hatch eggs with forgien pokemon or chain! However, hunting takes a rather long time, it all depends on how much luck you have! I've not played pokemon X for days because I'm looking for a shiny Zorua on my white ! I need to start again soo though before I start having withdrawal symptoms DX !


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Gamergirladvance said:


> There are many methods ! You can search soft reset hatch eggs with forgien pokemon or chain! However, hunting takes a rather long time, it all depends on how much luck you have! I've not played pokemon X for days because I'm looking for a shiny Zorua on my white ! I need to start again soo though before I start having withdrawal symptoms DX !


Im currenly trying to get a shiny zorua on X O.O


----------



## Blu Rose

Although I do not currently own a 3DS, or a hardware counterpart, I would love to join! I have run into a Mr. Mime in the HeartGold Safari Zone, but alas, did not catch it, leading to 3 hours of dying. I had, three months later, ran into a shiny Pelipper on Pok?mon Ruby while training to get a Blissey, which I caught and named Pelloo. That died because of the Pok?mon Emerald cloning trick gone horribly wrong. Two days later, I ran into a shiny Nincada while doing a playthrough of the same Pok?mon Ruby cartridge, which I had epically failed to catch by running out of Pok?balls. After a lot of grief, March rolled by, and on the fourth, at 6:27 P.M., I caught a beautiful shiny rattata which was named Scurryer#1, and was caught promptly on Route 1 right after running into a lvl. 6 Furret on Route 1 on the same HeartGold file as Mr. Mime. Right now, I am fervently hunting a two-year dream: Ralts. I have tried Masuda Method and everything, it just will not pop up! Oh, and a shiny Larvitar which was caught on Diamond and promptly traded to a friend nearly... 3 days later for an Action Replay'ed Giratina. One last thing: I have been Soft Restting the Latios in the fifth generation for forever now... As you have seen, I do not like keeping things brief.


----------



## Ricardo

I want to join now that I have a Shiny Drowzee and just now a Shiny Sliggoo. So happy now. This is my third shiny ever. First one was an Onix in FireRed.


----------



## Ricardo

20 minutes later shiny Azumarill


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Blu Rose said:


> Although I do not currently own a 3DS, or a hardware counterpart, I would love to join! I have run into a Mr. Mime in the HeartGold Safari Zone, but alas, did not catch it, leading to 3 hours of dying. I had, three months later, ran into a shiny Pelipper on Pok?mon Ruby while training to get a Blissey, which I caught and named Pelloo. That died because of the Pok?mon Emerald cloning trick gone horribly wrong. Two days later, I ran into a shiny Nincada while doing a playthrough of the same Pok?mon Ruby cartridge, which I had epically failed to catch by running out of Pok?balls. After a lot of grief, March rolled by, and on the fourth, at 6:27 P.M., I caught a beautiful shiny rattata which was named Scurryer#1, and was caught promptly on Route 1 right after running into a lvl. 6 Furret on Route 1 on the same HeartGold file as Mr. Mime. Right now, I am fervently hunting a two-year dream: Ralts. I have tried Masuda Method and everything, it just will not pop up! Oh, and a shiny Larvitar which was caught on Diamond and promptly traded to a friend nearly... 3 days later for an Action Replay'ed Giratina. One last thing: I have been Soft Restting the Latios in the fifth generation for forever now... As you have seen, I do not like keeping things brief.



Wow, nice wall of text there O_O
As a katter of fact, I have also been hunting for a shiny ralts, but with no luck.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Caught a shiny Helioptile


----------



## Akai

Been playing the game since the original Pokemon Red & Blue were released, I haven't encountered a shiny until I started playing Pokemon X&Y. I find that the friend safaris are the fastest way to get shiny pokemon. I caught a shiny mankey and riolu yesterday in one of the friend safaris.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Loviechu said:


> Caught a shiny Helioptile



doesn't that one look sunburned as a shiny?


----------



## Blu Rose

Akai said:


> Been playing the game since the original Pokemon Red & Blue were released, I haven't encountered a shiny until I started playing Pokemon X&Y. I find that the friend safaris are the fastest way to get shiny pokemon. I caught a shiny mankey and riolu yesterday in one of the friend safaris.



Shiny riolu! Congrats! I know that it is usually a highly sought after shiny... Cherish it!


----------



## violetneko

Trying my luck with Kirlia at the FS. If I find a male, do any of you have or know where I could get another dawn stone?


----------



## Gingersnap

2 boxes into the Shiny Chespin hunt
I'm giving them really bad nicknames too


----------



## ForgottenT

Just got shiny Gabite!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Gingersnap said:


> 2 boxes into the Shiny Chespin hunt
> I'm giving them really bad nicknames too



Were you hatching for shinies too? 

I was doing the same thing for Zouras, but at first it was just for a female. I actually hatched a lot of eggs after before I realized I had a shiny.


----------



## Horus

ForgottenT said:


> Just got shiny Gabite!



Nice! I always wanted one, though, I always wanted the shiny to be a bit more...interesting? I hate how some shinies are just a shade lighter/darker


I myself just hatched a Shiny Noibat after 400+ eggs but I regret nothing


----------



## SockHead

Horus said:


> Nice! I always wanted one, though, I always wanted the shiny to be a bit more...interesting? I hate how some shinies are just a shade lighter/darker
> 
> 
> I myself just hatched a Shiny Noibat after 400+ eggs but I regret nothing



I needa get a masuda method shiny soon. It feels so good once you get it, used to be pro in Black/White 2.


----------



## Silversea

Any way to see how many eggs you hatched? I lost count. Chatot eggs are the only eggs I've ever hatched so my total egg hatching will match the Chatot shiny attempt total.


----------



## Horus

SockHead said:


> I needa get a masuda method shiny soon. It feels so good once you get it, used to be pro in Black/White 2.


Omg, it does. One of the greatest feelings in the world. Have any particular shinies you plan to go after?




Silversea said:


> Any way to see how many eggs you hatched? I lost count. Chatot eggs are the only eggs I've ever hatched so my total egg hatching will match the Chatot shiny attempt total.



I know the game itself does, in a pokemon battle, it'll pop up on the top screen for I guess just a small fun fact while players decide on a move but besides that, I don't think there's a way to find out unless you count the eggs yourself.


----------



## mariop476

@DemonOtaku
You should name A Seadra Cronus, rename the Kingdra Dualscar, and keep the plan to name the Horsea Eridan.
Just my 84 cents. .w.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Currently trying to breed for a shiny furfrou
1341 eggs later, nothin'.


----------



## Swiftstream

Does anyone have any tips on getting shinies?

I haven't gotten one from several hundred eggs, nor have i gotten any from catching wild pokemon


----------



## Silversea

There's more shiny horseas on the GTS than regular ones which is impressive. Lol at everyone wanting legendaries for them though.


----------



## Blu Rose

Finally got a Shiny Skitty on Emerald! Meow! Meow meow meow meow meow!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bred 1354 eggs. Gave up hope. Picked up my last egg before I took furfrou out of the daycare.

Running around lumiose hatching the last few eggs. The third egg took forever to hatch. It finally did. My last egg, my last shred of hope, and I did it.


----------



## ForgottenT

Loviechu said:


> Bred 1354 eggs. Gave up hope. Picked up my last egg before I took furfrou out of the daycare.
> 
> Running around lumiose hatching the last few eggs. The third egg took forever to hatch. It finally did. My last egg, my last shred of hope, and I did it.



Gratz ^^


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Oh wow shiny Furfrou looks niccceeee ^^^ I'm kinda jelly~ 

I'm training shiny Zorua, so far so good. I wonder if anyone wants a shiny Golem, it is sort of special to me as it was my first legit shiny in any pokemon ever, but I just like some shinies better.


----------



## Farobi

Got my 3rd shiny, through a trade.

I traded my female Protean Froakie for a Shiny (Y-exclusive too!) Dragalge.


----------



## Ricardo

I spent most of my day trying to get at least one shiny starter (Charmeleon and Braixen) and ended up with two shiny Ponyta. Not disappointed though because I didn't know whether evolve the one I had at the time


----------



## ForgottenT

Ricardo said:


> I spent most of my day trying to get at least one shiny starter (Charmeleon and Braixen) and ended up with two shiny Ponyta. Not disappointed though because I didn't whether evolve the one I had at the time



Wanna trade a shiny Ponyta for one of my shiny Jigglypuffs?


----------



## Ricardo

ForgottenT said:


> Wanna trade a shiny Ponyta for one of my shiny Jigglypuffs?



Sure, I have a male and a female. Do you want to give it a nickname because I already gave it one?


----------



## kite

Swiftstream said:


> Does anyone have any tips on getting shinies?
> 
> I haven't gotten one from several hundred eggs, nor have i gotten any from catching wild pokemon



I found this pretty recently: shiny hunting tips

This may help you, good luck.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ricardo said:


> Sure, I have a male and a female. Do you want to give it a nickname because I already gave it one?



I would prefer it without a nickname, I don?t care which gender 
Do you want me to nickname the jigglypuff? I only have males.


----------



## Ricardo

ForgottenT said:


> I would prefer it without a nickname, I don?t care which gender
> Do you want me to nickname the jigglypuff? I only have males.



No nickname is fine. If I rename Ponyta back to Ponyta and you evolve it, will Rapidash be "Ponyta" or "Rapidash"? Or should I name it Rapidash just to be safe?


----------



## ForgottenT

Ricardo said:


> No nickname is fine. If I rename Ponyta back to Ponyta and you evolve it, will Rapidash be "Ponyta" or "Rapidash"? Or should I name it Rapidash just to be safe?



Just name it Rapidash. 
I already have you added, so I?m ready when you go online.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for the trade ^^


----------



## Ricardo

np


----------



## Punchyleaf

Currently trying for fennekin.

Also have a butt load of wish eevees I'm unloading to wonder trade c:


----------



## Scribbler397

Breeding for a shiny Furfrou now.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Loviechu said:


> Currently trying to breed for a shiny furfrou
> 1341 eggs later, nothin'.



Wow


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Argh, I just broke my fishing chain of 38 :/
Guess i'll start my hunt for a shiny starmie again


----------



## Silversea

My highest fishing chain was 60 something I think. Fishing shinies aren't as common as people say they are though. I got it to 50 many times.


----------



## Souji

I've been a shiny hunter for quite some time, but haven't gotten a shiny in a long time because I've been too busy or just too lazy.
I have some shiny videos on my Youtube channel if anyone's interested! I apologize for my bad English commentary. xD
Here's a link to my channel. I do other videos too tho!


----------



## violetneko

Silversea said:


> My highest fishing chain was 60 something I think. *Fishing shinies aren't as common as people say they are* though. I got it to 50 many times.



True dat. It irks me to pieces when they say the fishing chain shinies aren't as "valuable" as others. Bah! What's the difference between chain fishing and the pokeradar? One's in the ocean, one's on land. I'm proud of my shiny Clawitzer :3


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Ty~ said:


> I've been a shiny hunter for quite some time, but haven't gotten a shiny in a long time because I've been too busy or just too lazy.
> I have some shiny videos on my Youtube channel if anyone's interested! I apologize for my bad English commentary. xD
> Here's a link to my channel. I do other videos too tho!



Just checked out your channel, pretty cool stuff ! Im currently hatching Zorua at the the moment and have had no luck :/ Im going continue chaining even though I am seriously awful at it  Keep hunting you seem to have the patience for it ! (Unlike me)

- - - Post Merge - - -



violetneko said:


> True dat. It irks me to pieces when they say the fishing chain shinies aren't as "valuable" as others. Bah! What's the difference between chain fishing and the pokeradar? One's in the ocean, one's on land. I'm proud of my shiny Clawitzer :3



I agree 101%


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Personally I find it easier to keep a chain going while fishing, i just can't get the hang of it with the pokeradar. But I agree with you, people shouldn't offer less for shiny fishing pokemon than land pokemkn, they're just as hard to get.


----------



## ForgottenT

Chain fishing is SO much easier, pokeradar is really hard..
I tried pokeradar for a few hours, read a lot of tutorials, but it?s so hard.


----------



## Feraligator

I don't really know what shiny Pok?mon are, apart from their different colours, but I'm really hoping to find one!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

JezDayy said:


> I don't really know what shiny Pok?mon are, apart from their different colours, but I'm really hoping to find one!



They really are just different colours, but they're really rare. I've only ever had one without chaning for them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Found a shiny eevee today, shame it's Jolly...


----------



## violetneko

KarlaKGB said:


> Found a shiny eevee today, shame it's Jolly...



I would've been overjoyed with Jolly 
Different pok?s for different folks. XD 
What do you plan for your Eevee? Evolve, or stay?


----------



## Silversea

Jolly is one of the worst natures an Eevee could possibly have D: They live on special attack.


----------



## KarlaKGB

violetneko said:


> I would've been overjoyed with Jolly
> Different pok?s for different folks. XD
> What do you plan for your Eevee? Evolve, or stay?


Nothing, it's just rotting in my box while my master race non-shiny Eevees are getting trained


----------



## Blu Rose

Look up Leafeon and Flareon on Bulbapedia. Thes two Pok?mon have a better Attack than Special Attack, despite them both being generally Special Attack types... I would be happy to have that Eevee!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Blu Rose said:


> Look up Leafeon and Flareon on Bulbapedia. Thes two Pok?mon have a better Attack than Special Attack, despite them both being generally Special Attack types... I would be happy to have that Eevee!



Yes but they're also pretty useless. Jolteon, Espeon and Sylveon are all superior, and all run off Sp Atk sets.


----------



## violetneko

KarlaKGB said:


> Nothing, it's just rotting in my box while my master race non-shiny Eevees are getting trained



(Doesn't want it to rot in the box) would you like a trade? I can give you the Clawitzer; it's Rash natured, female.


----------



## Blu Rose

KarlaKGB said:


> Yes but they're also pretty useless. Jolteon, Espeon and Sylveon are all superior, and all run off Sp Atk sets.



Just saying. Sorry if I sounded rude, I wasn't meaning it to sound rude... Ummm... Yeah. Currently, I have lost my Black 2, meaning that Latios is, at the moment, a distant dream... Soft-Resetting for a Lileep on Ruby should be pretty time-consuming, though.


----------



## Scribbler397

KarlaKGB said:


> Nothing, it's just rotting in my box while my master race non-shiny Eevees are getting trained



Would you trade it for something else if you are not going to use it? I would love to have a shiny Leafeon.

I have a shiny Luvdisc that I can trade.


----------



## violetneko

Scribbler397 said:


> Would you trade it for something else if you are not going to use it? I would love to have a shiny Leafeon.
> 
> I have a shiny Luvdisc that I can trade.



Seems like we'll see who gets it once they get online :3


----------



## Silversea

Raffle it. Lots of users would appreciate a novelty shiny ^^.  (Blue sylveon <3333)


----------



## KarlaKGB

I'll give it to violetneko since she was the first to ask.


----------



## Scribbler397

KarlaKGB said:


> I'll give it to violetneko since she was the first to ask.



Ok. I understand.

In that case...

*I have one shiny Luvdisc up for trade! 

Looking for any shinies except for the chain fishing shinies, because I enjoy chaining those and catching them myself.
*


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Competition ! The next person to receive a POKE RADAR or  CHAINED FISH shiny receives 150 forum bells first to PM me with their results (and picture proof) is the winner!


----------



## Scribbler397

Gamergirladvance said:


> Competiton ! The next person to receive a POKE RADAR shiny receives 150 forum bells first to PM me with their results (and picture proof) is the winner!



Good luck to all!

I don't have the Pokeradar yet, so I won't compete this time, but you can be sure that by the next time, I will be ready!


----------



## Redlatios

I'd love to join! I suck at chaining, but waaaay back on pokemon silver, i had a shiny nidorina and a shiny noctowl. I also found a shiny golbat on my friend's pokemon emerald, so i transfered it to my sapphire. he never knew. HA-HA. Once while fishing for dratinis in the safari in firered, i found a shiny dratini but it kinda escaped. My shiny luck didnt present itself in Diamond for some reason, but my brother found some while playing my version. I got really lucky after that tho. I was IV breeding for my team and i got 2 All 31 shiny pokemon: Magnemite and Bulbasaur. I have yet to find a shiny on pokemon X


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

CHANGED THE RULES TO MY CONTEST A LITTLE ! The shiny pokemon may also be a chained FISH pokemon ! Happy hunting !


----------



## Scribbler397

Gamergirladvance said:


> CHANGED THE RULES TO MY CONTEST A LITTLE ! The shiny pokemon may also be a chained FISH pokemon ! Happy hunting !



I can fish! Yay! Good luck to all!


----------



## violetneko

Good luck guys! My school's homecoming game is today so I can't really chain, but I look forward to hearing the winner! Karla, let me know a good time for you. I'll take good care of your Eevee ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB

violetneko said:


> Good luck guys! My school's homecoming game is today so I can't really chain, but I look forward to hearing the winner! Karla, let me know a good time for you. I'll take good care of your Eevee ^^



I've added you. If you see me online any time, just invite me to trade. If you have a lum berry, I'd like that as I've been unlucky with getting them.


----------



## violetneko

KarlaKGB said:


> I've added you. If you see me online any time, just invite me to trade. If you have a lum berry, I'd like that as I've been unlucky with getting them.



I believe I do. Mkay, see you sometime later ^^


----------



## Nefarious

Just hatched a shiny Fennekin! 
Took only 79 eggs. Didn't expect it to be so quick. 


Spoiler










Gamergirladvance said:


> Competiton ! The next person to receive a POKE RADAR shiny receives 150 forum bells first to PM me with their results (and picture proof) is the winner!



I don't like using the Pokeradar; I may do chain fishing though. 
And you can edit your first post so it's easier to see if any event are going on. :3


----------



## violetneko

Whoa! Shiny Fenniken are so pretty :3


----------



## Dr J

I've long since given up on hatching my shiny eevee after just 100 failed eggs in a row(I was getting tired of doing the same thing constantly), I've tried to chain with the radar but I keep getting the bad shaking grass in spots where I can't actually see it and end up walking into it. And I don't understand the mechanics of chain fishing.

So.. I guess I'm out. I'll just have to accept that this'll be another gen I don't get a shiny in unless its handed to me like my others ones(not counting the ones I used my AR to force the game to spawn em in the wild for me).

edit: in fact, the shines we're handed are the only ones I've ever 'found' since shinies were added. And I call BS on nintendo's making it easier to find them in the current gen. All they did was bring back the stupid poke radar and add in the chain fishing thing. That doesn't make it easier, Nintendo. Making it easier would be making them LESS so rare that 90% of the player base will never get one.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Shinies are easier to find in Safari.


----------



## Dr J

KarlaKGB said:


> Shinies are easier to find in Safari.



if you have the patience to hunt for, in my case, a minimal of 5 hours straight. Which I do not.


----------



## Nefarious

violetneko said:


> Whoa! Shiny Fenniken are so pretty :3


They are. ;w;
They evolve into a purple-ish color, which still looks pretty.



Jinjiro said:


> I've long since given up on hatching my shiny eevee after just 100 failed eggs in a row(I was getting tired of doing the same thing constantly), I've tried to chain with the radar but I keep getting the bad shaking grass in spots where I can't actually see it and end up walking into it. And I don't understand the mechanics of chain fishing.
> 
> So.. I guess I'm out. I'll just have to accept that this'll be another gen I don't get a shiny in unless its handed to me like my others ones(not counting the ones I used my AR to force the game to spawn em in the wild for me).
> 
> edit: in fact, the shines we're handed are the only ones I've ever 'found' since shinies were added. And I call BS on nintendo's making it easier to find them in the current gen. All they did was bring back the stupid poke radar and add in the chain fishing thing. That doesn't make it easier, Nintendo. Making it easier would be making them LESS so rare that 90% of the player base will never get one.


Shiny hunting takes patience and lots of free time, so don't get so angry over it. :c

I personally dislike the Pokeradar too, as it's hard to understand completely. But it does make it easier to find a shiny after you hit 40 chains; in platinum I caught 6 shiny Shellos using a chain of 40. (And I found 2 shiny Beldum, but they committed suicide before I got to catch them. ;A

Though chain fishing is the EASIEST way to encounter a shiny yet. You are guarantee to find one that a lot of the shiny hunters in the community consider it cheating or consider the shinies _"fake"_. Just have a Inkay in the first slot in your party, fish in a spot with rocks or sand around, encounter Pokemon, run, repeat. It still takes some time but it's the easiest way.


----------



## Scribbler397

Chained a shiny Chinchou. Picture coming in a couple minutes.


----------



## Dr J

DemonOtaku said:


> They are. ;w;
> They evolve into a purple-ish color, which still looks pretty.
> 
> 
> Shiny hunting takes patience and lots of free time, so don't get so angry over it. :c
> 
> I personally dislike the Pokeradar too, as it's hard to understand completely. But it does make it easier to find a shiny after you hit 40 chains; in platinum I caught 6 shiny Shellos using a chain of 40. (And I found 2 shiny Beldum, but they committed suicide before I got to catch them. ;A
> 
> Though chain fishing is the EASIEST way to encounter a shiny yet. You are guarantee to find one that a lot of the shiny hunters in the community consider it cheating or consider the shinies _"fake"_. Just have a Inkay in the first slot in your party, fish in a spot with rocks or sand around, encounter Pokemon, run, repeat. It still takes some time but it's the easiest way.



Huh.. I'll have to try that out sometime then. Though I'd really rather have a shiny female ponyta[though I can wait for my lvl 98 shiny rapidash in decemember.[used AR to force her to be a shiny spawn then just caught a female xD] Love that horse. Never trading her. Ever. Nightmare is awesome.


----------



## Scribbler397

It would be hard to tell if it were shiny if it weren't for the red star.


----------



## Punchyleaf

The poke bank supposedly has a hack checker and obvious hacks will be omitted from transferring. I hope your Rapidash gets through ^^


----------



## ForgottenT

DemonOtaku said:


> They are. ;w;
> They evolve into a purple-ish color, which still looks pretty.
> 
> 
> Shiny hunting takes patience and lots of free time, so don't get so angry over it. :c
> 
> I personally dislike the Pokeradar too, as it's hard to understand completely. But it does make it easier to find a shiny after you hit 40 chains; in platinum I caught 6 shiny Shellos using a chain of 40. (And I found 2 shiny Beldum, but they committed suicide before I got to catch them. ;A
> 
> Though chain fishing is the EASIEST way to encounter a shiny yet. You are guarantee to find one that *a lot of the shiny hunters in the community consider it cheating or consider the shinies "fake".* Just have a Inkay in the first slot in your party, fish in a spot with rocks or sand around, encounter Pokemon, run, repeat. It still takes some time but it's the easiest way.



I don?t consider it cheating, or fake, but I would never trade a shiny for a shiny fish, since they?re SO much easier to get, they?re not even rare anymore.


----------



## Dr J

Loviechu said:


> The poke bank supposedly has a hack checker and obvious hacks will be omitted from transferring. I hope your Rapidash gets through ^^



She's not hacked in any way other than for the shiny status. Pretty sure they're only gonna be able to catch the hacked stats ones. And the ones missing the hidden trainer ID. Forced shiny spawn is just bumping the spawn rate of a shiny to 100% chance from like... 1 in a billion lol

edit: now that I think about it.. pokemon caught in areas they normally can't be caught in will probably be caught too. Course, I've learned how to trick the GTS with my 'hacked' pokemon in every other gen, so I doubt most of my shinies will be caught ^_^(A couple legendaries probably will, because I got lazy and just caught them wherever I felt like it lol)


----------



## Scribbler397

ForgottenT said:


> I don?t consider it cheating, or fake, but I would never trade a shiny for a shiny fish, since they?re SO much easier to get, they?re not even rare anymore.



Chaining regular pokemon in the grass is pretty much the same, so they aren't necessarily any less rare than pokeradar chained pokemon.


----------



## ForgottenT

Scribbler397 said:


> Chaining regular pokemon in the grass is pretty much the same, so they aren't necessarily any less rare than pokeradar chained pokemon.



Anyone can chain fish, it?s super easy, pokeradar takes a long time, it?s easy to mess up, also you have to kill the pokemons, and make sure you don?t walk in the wrong grass.


----------



## Punchyleaf

But in past gens, certain IV's were needed to actually have a certain pokemon be shiny, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Dr J

I beieve you still need 3 perfect IVs for it to be shiny.. unless they changed that.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> I beieve you still need 3 perfect IVs for it to be shiny.. unless they changed that.



I will enter a couple into an iv checker after I catch my next shiny. I don't want to break my current chain.


----------



## Nefarious

Jinjiro said:


> I beieve you still need 3 perfect IVs for it to be shiny.. unless they changed that.



Since when did that happen?
I thought IVs were completely random after Gen 2. ._.


----------



## Scribbler397

Scribbler397 said:


> I will enter a couple into an iv checker after I catch my next shiny. I don't want to break my current chain.



My shiny chinchou has no perfect ivs, so you don't need three perfect ivs in order for it to be shiny.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah just making a pokemon shiny without the needed things will show up as hacked.


Spoiler: info



In Generation III, most of the data structures were redone. As such, a Pok?mon's Shininess would no longer need to be linked to its stats due to incompatibilities between the previous generations. The determinant for Shininess is instead a calculation based on the Trainer ID number and secret ID number of the player encountering it and the personality value of the Pok?mon. The same method is used in Generations IV and V.
The secret ID and Trainer ID byte words are first xored together, and then the first byte word of the personality value is xored with the second byte word of the personality value. If the xor of these two results is less than eight, then the Pok?mon is Shiny. This results in a probability of 8 in 65536; simplified as 1/8192 (2-13, or 0.01220703125%), just as in Generation II. Symbolically:
(Trainer ID) xor (Secret ID) = E
(First byte word of personality value) xor (Second byte word of personality value) = F
If E xor F is less than eight, then the Pok?mon is Shiny.


----------



## Scribbler397

Loviechu said:


> Yeah just making a pokemon shiny without the needed things will show up as hacked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: info
> 
> 
> 
> In Generation III, most of the data structures were redone. As such, a Pok?mon's Shininess would no longer need to be linked to its stats due to incompatibilities between the previous generations. The determinant for Shininess is instead a calculation based on the Trainer ID number and secret ID number of the player encountering it and the personality value of the Pok?mon. The same method is used in Generations IV and V.
> The secret ID and Trainer ID byte words are first xored together, and then the first byte word of the personality value is xored with the second byte word of the personality value. If the xor of these two results is less than eight, then the Pok?mon is Shiny. This results in a probability of 8 in 65536; simplified as 1/8192 (2-13, or 0.01220703125%), just as in Generation II. Symbolically:
> (Trainer ID) xor (Secret ID) = E
> (First byte word of personality value) xor (Second byte word of personality value) = F
> If E xor F is less than eight, then the Pok?mon is Shiny.



Too much math!


----------



## Nefarious

Loviechu said:


> Yeah just making a pokemon shiny without the needed things will show up as hacked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: info
> 
> 
> 
> In Generation III, most of the data structures were redone. As such, a Pok?mon's Shininess would no longer need to be linked to its stats due to incompatibilities between the previous generations. The determinant for Shininess is instead a calculation based on the Trainer ID number and secret ID number of the player encountering it and the personality value of the Pok?mon. The same method is used in Generations IV and V.
> The secret ID and Trainer ID byte words are first xored together, and then the first byte word of the personality value is xored with the second byte word of the personality value. If the xor of these two results is less than eight, then the Pok?mon is Shiny. This results in a probability of 8 in 65536; simplified as 1/8192 (2-13, or 0.01220703125%), just as in Generation II. Symbolically:
> (Trainer ID) xor (Secret ID) = E
> (First byte word of personality value) xor (Second byte word of personality value) = F
> If E xor F is less than eight, then the Pok?mon is Shiny.



Wow, didn't know that. ._.

Well, I checked my Fennekin and it has a possibility that 2 of his stats can be 31, not 3.


----------



## Dr J

So they're still using that new setup for shiny checking... which means some of us will NEVER encounter our own shiny because our trainer name choice screws us out of them. Real nice, Nintendo.

I say 'never' because, for some of us, our chosen name resulted in our actual shiny finding rate being dropped down extremely unfair odds.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jinjiro said:


> So they're still using that new setup for shiny checking... which means some of us will NEVER encounter our own shiny because our trainer name choice screws us out of them. Real nice, Nintendo.
> 
> I say 'never' because, for some of us, our chosen name resulted in our actual shiny finding rate being dropped down extremely unfair odds.



I'm confused, how does the name make a difference?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Not the name silly, your trainer ID NO and your secret ID ^^


----------



## Jarrad

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I have played pokemon since I was 7... I am now 13... I have played ruby, firered, pearl, platinum, soul silver, white, black2, and am now playing x, and I have only seen ONE shiny. It was a goldeen in soul silver, in the cave between Johto and Kanto, I can't remember what it was called. I believe it is passing through the bottom level of Mt. Silver or something? idk. But yeah, ONE shiny. In 6 years. >_> My brother is 17, he has played pokemon since he was like 5, he played pokemon yellow, silver, crystal, ruby, sapphire, emerald, firered, diamond, and a portion of soul silver. He has found around 5 shinys I believe. (AND ONE WAS A SHINY RAYQUAZA HE ACCIDENTALLY KILLED WITH OUR COUSIN WHEN THEY WERE 8 OR 9) And he found a super rare feebas on accident, even though it wasn't shiny, I migrated it to pearl and made it into a milotic. it is like level 70 and is amazing  I have tried "chaining" in pearl and suck at it.. Only got to around 9. 40+ is where you get a 1/200 chance of finding a shiny. Good grief. I started resetting for a shiny volcarona in black 2 but got to 30 and gave up. Also figured that since it was so strong, it might just sweep my team and end up making me scream in anger because of losing a shiny.


I've been playing Pokemon since I was 5 and I'm now 18 and I haven't encountered not a SINGLE shiny Pokemon. You should be happy! At least you've encountered that goldeen - it's one more than I've ever seen.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> So they're still using that new setup for shiny checking... which means some of us will NEVER encounter our own shiny because our trainer name choice screws us out of them. Real nice, Nintendo.
> 
> I say 'never' because, for some of us, our chosen name resulted in our actual shiny finding rate being dropped down extremely unfair odds.



Trainer id is the number on your trainer card, not your name. The game determines it for you.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Currently hatching eggs for shiny Togepi.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Currently hatching eggs for shiny Togepi. On egg 49 now.


----------



## Dr J

Tried my hand at chain fishing.. it's rather easy to do(provided your inkjay can actually escape xD). Blew my first attempt after a chain of 13.


----------



## Nefarious

Jinjiro said:


> Tried my hand at chain fishing.. it's rather easy to do(provided your inkjay can actually escape xD). Blew my first attempt after a chain of 13.



Oh, I should have told you something useful...
You can have your Inkay hold a Smoke Ball for a guarantee escape. xD 
That's what I do, but I heard that it's ability still takes affect even if it's fainted.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I used an octillery with suction cups instead of inkay. Got up to 64 chain I think it was


----------



## th8827

I got a shiny Krabby that evolved into a shiny Kingler.

She is not for trade.


----------



## Nefarious

Caught a shiny Riolu from a friend's safari at 1 in the morning. -w-'
So I was watching Soul Eater at the time on Cartoon Network so I named it after Professor Stein. 


Spoiler


----------



## Brendon

im wiling to trade a shiny pichu or a shiny dugtrio for a shiny magikarp PM me if you have one


----------



## Jake

violetneko said:


> True dat. It irks me to pieces when they say the fishing chain shinies aren't as "valuable" as others. Bah! What's the difference between chain fishing and the pokeradar? One's in the ocean, one's on land. I'm proud of my shiny Clawitzer :3



totally not true IMO.



anyway, is there actually a point to this group coz i got like 15 shinys and im bored. so what do we do here??


----------



## Jarrad

DemonOtaku said:


> Caught a shiny Riolu from a friend's safari at 1 in the morning. -w-'
> So I was watching Soul Eater at the time on Cartoon Network so I named it after Professor Stein.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16048



WHY DID YOU USE AN ULTRA BALL?!


----------



## dollydaydream

Literally just caught a shiny basculin from the fishing method! Hooray, proof it works


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Shines are really cool... except when they are like 1 shade darker or lighter. I see they are still more 'rare' than the others, but really? You wouldn't know if a pokemon was shiny or not if the sound was off. 

I'm willing to trade my shiny Graveler (evolves to Golem when I trade) for another shiny. We really need a shiny trading section ova here :v


----------



## Scribbler397

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Shines are really cool... except when they are like 1 shade darker or lighter. I see they are still more 'rare' than the others, but really? You wouldn't know if a pokemon was shiny or not if the sound was off.
> 
> I'm willing to trade my shiny Graveler (evolves to Golem when I trade) for another shiny. We really need a shiny trading section ova here :v



Don't suppose you would want a shiny luvdisc or forum bells?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Scribbler397 said:


> Don't suppose you would want a shiny luvdisc or forum bells?



Ehh, Luvdisc is kinda meh,... Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Scribbler397

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ehh, Luvdisc is kinda meh,...



Shiny Chinchou?


----------



## Blu Rose

Chaining my Ralts... At a 48 chain, It gets broken by... a shiny shinx! i was planning on doing this one after I got Ralts...


----------



## Nefarious

Jarrad said:


> WHY DID YOU USE AN ULTRA BALL?!



The colors of Medusa... ewe
Stein is trapped by Medusa. 
And when he mega evolves it'll be like the insanity is taking over. I don't know something I thought of. xD
Why? Is it wrong to use a Ultra Ball on him? :c


----------



## violetneko

Blu Rose said:


> Chaining my Ralts... At a 48 chain, It gets broken by... a shiny shinx! i was planning on doing this one after I got Ralts...



Nice! I suppose a shiny is a good chain breaker XD 
Shinx are awesome. I loved the one I had in Diamond :3


----------



## heatran

Right now, I'm breeding for a shiny torchic. Am I the only one who wishes for a breeding chain mechanic?


----------



## Silversea

heatran said:


> Right now, I'm breeding for a shiny torchic. Am I the only one who wishes for a breeding chain mechanic?



I totally wish for a breeding chain mechanic.


----------



## Dr J

Well, another day, another chance to chain fish in hopes of getting my first shiny this gen.
Wish me luck! I refuse to give up until I get one this time!(as breeding isn't working out, though I am just randomly breeding now.. bound to get a shiny eventually since I've broken 100 eggs bread thus far)

edit: Crap.. broke my chain after about 20

edit: broke another after 21 >.<


----------



## ClefairyKid

I'm on a shiny quest at the moment, you can see my thread for it here: Quest for Shiny Sylveon [My art for your Pokemon]. I only have Masuda method available at this time, and unable to transfer anything from previous gens to barter with, but if anyone can help me out with one, I'm offering original, hand pixelled art of your character or OC, plus animation. Will be updating my awful masuda progress there in the mean time OTL


----------



## Dr J

Happy hunting, ClefairyKid! I'd help you out, but I've had no luck myself with that method nor the pokeradar. And so far chain fishing has been a dud too.(I'm on a chain of 40 or so far and nothing, not giving up though!)

edit: There goes that chain. Was at, around 50 - 60+ when I lost it. Wasn't having any luck anyway.


----------



## Blu Rose

Still shooting for Ralts, Lileep, and Latios, as I found it (saying dejectedly)!

Should I evolve Scurryer#1 (Rattata)?

And, should I post pictures of my Shinx?


----------



## Hikari

I'll love to join! Right now, I'm Masuda methoding Charmander.


----------



## heatran

Jinjiro said:


> Happy hunting, ClefairyKid! I'd help you out, but I've had no luck myself with that method nor the pokeradar. And so far chain fishing has been a dud too.(I'm on a chain of 40 or so far and nothing, not giving up though!)
> 
> edit: There goes that chain. Was at, around 50 - 60+ when I lost it. Wasn't having any luck anyway.



Here's a tip. When you get around 40, STOP. Keep using the pokeradar until a shiny patch appears.


----------



## ForgottenT

heatran said:


> Here's a tip. When you get around 40, STOP. Keep using the pokeradar until a shiny patch appears.



This ^
When you reach 40 chains the chances does not get any higher, so it?s better to just keep using the pokeradar so you don?t accidentally break the chain.


----------



## Silversea

heatran said:


> Here's a tip. When you get around 40, STOP. Keep using the pokeradar until a shiny patch appears.



I believe the user was talking about chain fishing.


----------



## Dr J

Yeah.. I was talking about chain fishing, not using the pokeradar.. I can't seem to get the hang of the radar.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Yeah.. I was talking about chain fishing, not using the pokeradar.. I can't seem to get the hang of the radar.



Don't worry! It takes some practice, but in no time, you will be a pokeradar pro!


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> Don't worry! It takes some practice, but in no time, you will be a pokeradar pro!



Nope. I have no current, or future plans, to touch that thing. I'll just catch some shiny fish and trade em for the ones I want(such as shiny ponyta[gotta be female and named Nightmare though.. so that might be a tricky one get xD].. and a shiny eevee would be nice[though I have a shiny eevee named Snow waiting for me in Black version].

None can replace my shiny lopunny[practically soloed the elite four with her back in diamond] or my precious Kokoro[shiny female flareon]!!

Oh, and once I have my pokemon from my PC in Black, I'll probably be offering up a few shiny legendaries.. [Kyrume, Latios, and Registeel] provided the old owner of black2 didn't use an AR to hack them into his game. They could be stuck in Black version if that's the case.. and while, yes, I have a shiny latias.. Grace isn't for trade ever. Nope nope nope. One of you can have my shiny mewtwo though. Dunno why I wanted a shiny mewtwo.. ugly thing. xD(Once he's in Y, that is.. kinda stuck in Black with everyone else currently)


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Nope. I have no current, or future plans, to touch that thing. I'll just catch some shiny fish and trade em for the ones I want(such as shiny ponyta[gotta be female and named Nightmare though.. so that might be a tricky one get xD].. and a shiny eevee would be nice[though I have a shiny eevee named Snow waiting for me in Black version].
> 
> None can replace my shiny lopunny[practically soloed the elite four with her back in diamond] or my precious Kokoro[shiny female flareon]!!
> 
> Oh, and once I have my pokemon from my PC in Black, I'll probably be offering up a few shiny legendaries.. [Kyrume, Latios, and Registeel] provided the old owner of black2 didn't use an AR to hack them into his game. They could be stuck in Black version if that's the case.. and while, yes, I have a shiny latias.. Grace isn't for trade ever. Nope nope nope. One of you can have my shiny mewtwo though. Dunno why I wanted a shiny mewtwo.. ugly thing. xD(Once he's in Y, that is.. kinda stuck in Black with everyone else currently)



What would you want for shiny Mewtwo once  you bring it over? I am extremely interested in it.


----------



## violetneko

@Jinjiro
Same. I have an awesome collection of shinies and not sitting in my white version waiting for Bank...


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> What would you want for shiny Mewtwo once  you bring it over? I am extremely interested in it.



Dunno yet. Though if Pokecheck manages to get 6th gen support before the pokemon bank comes out; I can get my pokemon brought over that much sooner.

edit: damn phone... decided to ring and throw off my fishing chain >.<


----------



## Brendon

i have a shiny pichu if anybody is interested


----------



## Dr J

My determination finally paid off! Shiny Skrelp is mine!


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> My determination finally paid off! Shiny Skrelp is mine!



Congrats! Now if only that could happen with Ralts... Ralts, WHY!

Oh, and, completely off topic, but... Who remembers the Shiny Pichu event that got one a spiky-eared pichu? Because I was going through the boxes in HeartGold, and I found one of those fluffy things! I also remember using an Action Replay, which I lost, to hack that into being shiny on a SoulSilver, and wowing all my friends with it.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Congrats! Now if only that could happen with Ralts... Ralts, WHY!
> 
> Oh, and, completely off topic, but... Who remembers the Shiny Pichu event that got one a spiky-eared pichu? Because I was going through the boxes in HeartGold, and I found one of those fluffy things! I also remember using an Action Replay, which I lost, to hack that into being shiny on a SoulSilver, and wowing all my friends with it.



I still have mine in SoulSilver(I think). Made me mad when I found out I couldn't transfer her off of SoulSilver though.(OR EVOLVE HER INTO A SPIKEY EARED PIKACHU/RAICHU!)


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> I still have mine in SoulSilver(I think). Made me mad when I found out I couldn't transfer her off of SoulSilver though.(OR EVOLVE HER INTO A SPIKEY EARED PIKACHU/RAICHU!)



I know, right?
Just got to a chain of 36 with Electrike... Mareep broke it!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Finally got another shiny Mawile.  willing to trade it


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Finally got another shiny Mawile.  willing to trade it



Would you trade for a shiny Golem?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Would you trade for a shiny Golem?



Umm... Got any others? V.v


----------



## Scribbler397

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Finally got another shiny Mawile.  willing to trade it



Shiny Luvdisc or forum bells?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

I have shiny luv disc sry


----------



## Scribbler397

K.K. Fanboy said:


> I have shiny luv disc sry



Magikarp or Chinchou?

It never hurts to ask!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Scribbler397 said:


> Shiny Luvdisc or forum bells?



Any other?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scribbler397 said:


> Magikarp or Chinchou?
> 
> It never hurts to ask!


May take chinchou. Do you have shiny evee, togepi, or chameleon,or skiddo?


----------



## Scribbler397

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Any other?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> May take chinchou. Do you have shiny evee, togepi, or chameleon,or skiddo?



Unfortunately I don't have any of the others.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Scribbler397 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any of the others.



Oh... Maw can mega evolve...  can I have shiny magic arp and shiny chinchou for it? I'll give mewtwo wi it.


----------



## Dr J

Got a question for you all regarding PokeRadar Shinies and Chain Fishing Shinies..

Why are Shiny pokemon obtained through Chain Fishing viewed as valueless compared to pokemon obtained using the PokeRadar? Both ways use, pretty much, the exact same mechanic.

I mean, sure chain fishing IS a lot easier to do that PokeRadar; but it doesn't seem fair that somebody could put in all their hard work into getting a shiny from fishing; only to be told their shiny pokemon is garbage because it's from chain fishing.. while somebody who used a PokeRader gets praised for having a shiny pokemon from that.

Honestly.. it seems unfair to say one is more valuable than the other, as both people probably put in, about, the same amount of effort to get their prized shiny pokemon; right?

edit: Forgot to mention that people using the PokeRadar technically have it easier than people fishing. After a chain of 40, the PokeRadar user doesn't have to keep encountering pokemon from his/her chain anymore. The fisher has to keep right on fishing in hopes of eventually catching a shiny. PokeRadar even tells you when a shiny is available for you, fishing has no clues like that.(But both ways DO increase shiny odds until you reach a chain of 40, at which point the odds stop going up)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Because you can't earn IVs on chain fished Pokemon.


----------



## Jake

Jinjiro said:


> Got a question for you all regarding PokeRadar Shinies and Chain Fishing Shinies..
> 
> Why are Shiny pokemon obtained through Chain Fishing viewed as valueless compared to pokemon obtained using the PokeRadar? Both ways use, pretty much, the exact same mechanic.
> 
> I mean, sure chain fishing IS a lot easier to do that PokeRadar; but it doesn't seem fair that somebody could put in all their hard work into getting a shiny from fishing; only to be told their shiny pokemon is garbage because it's from chain fishing.. while somebody who used a PokeRader gets praised for having a shiny pokemon from that.
> 
> Honestly.. it seems unfair to say one is more valuable than the other, as both people probably put in, about, the same amount of effort to get their prized shiny pokemon; right?
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention that people using the PokeRadar technically have it easier than people fishing. After a chain of 40, the PokeRadar user doesn't have to keep encountering pokemon from his/her chain anymore. The fisher has to keep right on fishing in hopes of eventually catching a shiny. PokeRadar even tells you when a shiny is available for you, fishing has no clues like that.(But both ways DO increase shiny odds until you reach a chain of 40, at which point the odds stop going up)



how about you go teach yourself to chain for pokemon using the pokeradar, then go chain for one using chain fishing - and then tell us which one was easier.









But seriously though, there is such a huge difference between chain fished shiny's, and pokeradar shiny's, and no matter how hard people try explain the difference, you don't seem to understand. It just seems like you're butt hurt over the fact that you can't get anything good for your shinys...


----------



## Dr J

Shows what you know, Jake.. I've already gotten an offer on my shiny mewtwo(which is currently stuck back in Black version). So I may not be able to get valuable shinies this gen, but I've got plenty of valuable ones just waiting to be moved to Y.

So, how about you stop being rude, hm? Besides I asked the question both here and in the trading topic. No need to come here and bite my head off over something we've ALREADY settled elsewhere, am I right?

Plus not everyone is going to view things the way a handful of people do. There's plenty of people out there willing to trade for the fishing chain shinies still. Most of the greedy people, like yourself, come from gamefaqs where all they seem to care about is their precious perfect IVs. Personally, I like to trade to HELP others; (obviously something you can't quiet grasp the concept of) and thus my shiny mewtwo will probably not go for a very even trade on my part. Because I don't care enough about him to be greedy over what I know I COULD trade him for. 

You just keep right on riding that high horse of yours while I help the less fortunate actually GET a shiny or two(heck, I'm probably one of the few that's willing to trade shiny for non-shiny still. Again, because I DON'T care about shiny status. It doesn't benefit the pokemon anyway. Purely cosmetic. So why be greedy over trading them?)

edit: Of course, certain shinies I'll probably only part with for a shiny I'm looking for.


----------



## Thunder

Hey, you know what would be cool.







If this stopped.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Thunder said:


> Hey, you know what would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this stopped.



Agree completely /)


----------



## Dr J

Thunder said:


> Hey, you know what would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this stopped.



My apologies. I'd assumed Jake. and I had settled things already(as I'd said I was backing off over in the Pokemon Trading Center).  Apparently I thought wrong. Ah well, not going to keep it going any further.


----------



## Jake

Jinjiro said:


> So, how about you stop being rude, hm? Besides I asked the question both here and in the trading topic. No need to come here and bite my head off over something we've ALREADY settled elsewhere, am I right?
> 
> Plus not everyone is going to view things the way a handful of people do. There's plenty of people out there willing to trade for the fishing chain shinies still. Most of the greedy people, like yourself, come from gamefaqs where all they seem to care about is their precious perfect IVs. Personally, I like to trade to HELP others; (obviously something you can't quiet grasp the concept of) and thus my shiny mewtwo will probably not go for a very even trade on my part. Because I don't care enough about him to be greedy over what I know I COULD trade him for.



we were never even arguing, i was just explaining why chain fished shiny's aren't valued, and you took it personally, then you took it out on me, attacking me personally calling me greedy, and implying i am selfish.

yer SOZ i am a selfish ***** who just traded Pokemon with Jen to help her complete her Pokedex, who goes on other forums to help people get the Pokemon they're after.


And since we're on the topic of calling me greedy, i'm also a homophobe who thinks gay people are a joke


----------



## Dr J

Jake. said:


> we were never even arguing, i was just explaining why chain fished shiny's aren't valued, and you took it personally, then you took it out on me, attacking me personally calling me greedy, and implying i am selfish.
> 
> yer SOZ i am a selfish ***** who just traded Pokemon with Jen to help her complete her Pokedex, who goes on other forums to help people get the Pokemon they're after.
> 
> 
> And since we're on the topic of calling me greedy, i'm also a homophobe who thinks gay people are a joke



Alas, I always seem to forget that sarcasm doesn't work over computer screens. Kinda requires words to work. I didn't mean to insult you in any way and I apologise for having done so. (even though I kinda did come across as rather.. rude.. myself). Once again, I apologise and I hope we can leave this disagreement/discussion to rest now and move on with our lives before we get ourselves in real trouble with the moderators. Last thing I want to to be banned from this amazing community over something as silly as this; and I'm sure you agree.

With that, I am moving on from the discussion and I do plan on learning to use the PokeRadar at some point. I just wanted a shiny Skrelp or Horsey first for myself.


----------



## Scribbler397

I only don't trade for fishing shinies because I enjoy fishing for them myself. Its kind of relaxing. I suppose that's why people enjoy real fishing. Personally, I prefer this because no innocent fish are harmed in the process.


----------



## Farobi

that whole convo was awkward for me haha.

I got 3 Shinies so far, 2 from Fishing Chaining, 1 from trade. And I'm happy to keep all of them! How many shinies do you have?


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> that whole convo was awkward for me haha.
> 
> I got 3 Shinies so far, 2 from Fishing Chaining, 1 from trade. And I'm happy to keep all of them! How many shinies do you have?


twenty


----------



## Jake

herp derp doubled


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hey apparently I'm a greedy Gamefaqs person because I care about perfect IVs.


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> twenty


just kidding, make that twenty-one (oh btw I am only talkin' bout in Pokemon X)


----------



## Scribbler397

I have 7.


----------



## Nefarious

5 shinies in X.
About 15 in my past gen games.


----------



## violetneko

I have a good number of shinies in White, mainly through trade. In X, I have one at the moment (Umbreon) since I gave my other Clawitzer to a good friend of mine. Although, I'm pretty actively trying to find Relicanth and male Kirlia. We'll see if others show up in the process :3


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> Hey apparently I'm a greedy Gamefaqs person because I care about perfect IVs.



Lolol. They are just jealous that your pokemon are more awesome than theirs.


----------



## Scribbler397

I said that I have seven above, but I forgot to mention that that is just on x. I have a full box of them on white, and about six or seven others spread across the rest of my games.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Trading my shiny garyados ^.^


----------



## Dr J

KarlaKGB said:


> Hey apparently I'm a greedy Gamefaqs person because I care about perfect IVs.



Really? Can't we let that be left in the.. recent past.. and be forgotten about too?

Oh, and Jake.? Share your lucky charms with the rest of us! Seriously, do you have some item that's increasing shiny encounter rates or something? Because its nuts how many shinies you've found so far!


----------



## KarlaKGB

I think he just spends all his time shiny hunting lol


----------



## ClefairyKid

SEEKING SHINY EEVEE
GEN 6​
Can offer: shiny Dunsparce, shiny Pansage, also:

ORIGINAL, HAND PIXELLED AND ANIMATED ART, PM TO NEGOTIATE DETAILS, ANY OC, CHARACTER ETC,

CupCake Samples:


Spoiler



View attachment 15633View attachment 15634View attachment 15631View attachment 15630View attachment 15629












































Animated Doll Samples:


Spoiler


----------



## Scribbler397

ClefairyKid said:


> SEEKING SHINY EEVEE
> GEN 6​
> Can offer: shiny Dunsparce, shiny Pansage, also:



Would you consider anything besides a shiny eevee for your shinies? I have shiny luvdisc, shiny chinchou, and shiny remoraid availible for trade. I also have plenty of forum bells as well.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Scribbler397 said:


> Would you consider anything besides a shiny eevee for your shinies? I have shiny luvdisc, shiny chinchou, and shiny remoraid availible for trade. I also have plenty of forum bells as well.



I'll trade art for any shiny, but the shinies I have already are going towards my goal of shiny Eevee


----------



## Dr J

Woot woot! 10 - 15 casts and I hooked me a shiny horsea. Ended up calling him Pur by mistake.. damn stylus is too fat for the 3DS xD. Wanted to see if I could name him PurplePeopleEater. (even though I know that's way too long)


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> I think he just spends all his time shiny hunting lol



This is literally the answer lol.
I've spent over 70 hours of gameplay looking for shinys

#NOLIFE #YOLO


----------



## Dr J

Perhaps you should explore the great outdoors then? (Though I shouldn't talk, I'm a hermit too. Outside world scares me.)


----------



## Roselia

games > outside


though i suppose you could sit outside somewhere nice and play if sun doesn't reflect on the screen..


----------



## Akai

Just got another shiny noibat


----------



## kite

Blu Rose said:


> Congrats! Now if only that could happen with Ralts... Ralts, WHY!
> 
> Oh, and, completely off topic, but... Who remembers the Shiny Pichu event that got one a spiky-eared pichu? Because I was going through the boxes in HeartGold, and I found one of those fluffy things! I also remember using an Action Replay, which I lost, to hack that into being shiny on a SoulSilver, and wowing all my friends with it.



I still have that notched-ear Pichu back in HeartGold. Such a bummer it couldn't be transferred. I just can't bear to part it from the shiny Pichu.


----------



## Great Galaxy

I have a shiny Pancham. Encountered it in Friend Safari while going through my 95 friend list trying to get some new Pokemon.


----------



## Scribbler397

Roselia said:


> games > outside
> 
> 
> though i suppose you could sit outside somewhere nice and play if sun doesn't reflect on the screen..



That is a good idea. It is so nice out, it would be a shame not to enjoy the beautiful weather. Maybe I will set a chair under my favorite tree and shiny hunt outside.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Looking to trade my shiny gyarados in x any with megastone


----------



## Lauren

I haven't seen a single one yet! I want a ponyta and eevee!


----------



## ForgottenT

Just breeded a shiny Ghastly, I didnt even fill a box before getting it 
It?s quiet nature though, so I can?t use it in competitive :/


----------



## Gingersnap

I've been hunting for a shiny Chespin via MM method, so far I have 271+ eggs last time I checked.
I'm also soft resetting for a shiny Charmander in my Leafgreen version.


----------



## Silversea

Had a heart attack cause I thought I found a shiny krabby. Turns out its just an odd colour in this game to begin with. It looks more yellow than red.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Got shiny ditto


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Willing to trade shiny ditto or shiny wigglytuff or shiny hypno for:
Shiny jigglypuff
Shiny skidoo
Shiny furfrou
Shiny fennekin
Shiny charizard
Shiny eevee
Shiny mewtwo
Or jirachi


----------



## Blu Rose

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Willing to trade shiny ditto or shiny bibarel for:
> Shiny jigglypuff
> Shiny skidoo
> Shiny furfrou
> Shiny fennekin
> Shiny charizard
> Shiny eevee
> Shiny mewtwo
> Or jirachi



Ooh! I would so trade my old WISKMKR Colosseum Jirachi, buuuut... I do not have the correct wi-fi for DS (WEP), and I do not have Pok?mon X or Y... (silently fuming...)


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Willing to trade shiny ditto or shiny wigglytuff or shiny hypno for:
> Shiny jigglypuff
> Shiny skidoo
> Shiny furfrou
> Shiny fennekin
> Shiny charizard
> Shiny eevee
> Shiny mewtwo
> Or jirachi



Edited the shines I am offering


----------



## Brendon

i currently have a shiny pichu and a elextabuzz up for trade


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Is electabuzz shiny?


----------



## Swiftstream

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Is electabuzz shiny?


Shiny electabuzz is orange


----------



## Dr J

Brendon said:


> i currently have a shiny pichu and a elextabuzz up for trade



I thought the pichu was being offered for my shiny mewtwo once he's available for trade come december?

edit: I mean, if you choose to trade him/her off for something else, that's fine. It -is- your pokemon afterall.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Yay shiny pichu is so strong and cute c:


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Trading shiny wigglytuff for shiny honedge


----------



## Jake

AFTER 3 DAYS I FINALLY HAVE A SHINY BRAXIEN HOLLA JESUS


now i got all kanto and kalos 2nd stage shinys


----------



## coolycatty123

Can anyone suggest a tip on how I can nab a Mareep and a Gothlia (shiny)?  Thank you!

{On other words, my best friend got a shiny zigzagoon via wonder trade for like, a weedle}


----------



## Scribbler397

coolycatty123 said:


> Can anyone suggest a tip on how I can nab a Mareep and a Gothlia (shiny)?  Thank you!
> 
> {On other words, my best friend got a shiny zigzagoon via wonder trade for like, a weedle}



You could chain for the mareep. I haven't encountered a wild Gothlia yet, so I don't know if you can chain for one, but you could always try breeding for one with a shiny ditto. 

Best of luck with getting your shinies!

{Your friend is seriously lucky btw! I have wonder traded for hours, and the best thing I got was a charizard and jap ditto}


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

coolycatty123 said:


> Can anyone suggest a tip on how I can nab a Mareep and a Gothlia (shiny)?  Thank you!
> 
> {On other words, my best friend got a shiny zigzagoon via wonder trade for like, a weedle}



Mareep are only found wild in hordes, so I'm not sure if chaining would work. You'd probably have to breed fpr a shiny (if you do try chaining and it works, let me know, I want to catch a candy floss mareep ). As for Gothlia, I've not seen one in x yet, so I don't know if it's available in the wild.


----------



## Scribbler397

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Mareep are only found wild in hordes, so I'm not sure if chaining would work. You'd probably have to breed fpr a shiny (if you do try chaining and it works, let me know, I want to catch a candy floss mareep ). As for Gothlia, I've not seen one in x yet, so I don't know if it's available in the wild.



If it only appears in hordes, I have heard rumors that horde battles have a higher chance of a shiny encounter because there are 5 pokemon.


----------



## Jake

horde for mareep - you have like a 1/2000 chance instead of a 1/8000 chance (go to routes mareep is found on and use sweet scent)

chain for gothorita in pokemon village (idk if you can get gothita but def can get gothorita in PV)


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Jake. said:


> AFTER 3 DAYS I FINALLY HAVE A SHINY BRAXIEN HOLLA JESUS
> 
> 
> now i got all kanto and kalos 2nd stage shinys



Awesome ! How long did this all take ?


----------



## Jake

Gamergirladvance said:


> Awesome ! How long did this all take ?



Getting charmeleon, ivysaur, wartortle, quilladin and frogadier took 3 days total. Legit took like 4 days alone just to get Braxien - where I got 3 shiny larvesta and 3 shiny growlithe in the process .-.

Right now I'm working on making another team (training in Normal type FS on Audino w/ Ditto and Teddiursa so hopefully I can nab a shiny Ditto). But then when I've done that I'll get back into shiny hunting, probably gonna try for Snubbull coz it's cute <3


----------



## Silversea

You have lots of time then Jake. I suppose I should try looking for a shiny one day.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm going to chain breed for a Shiny Torchic... anyone have a Jap. Ditto?


----------



## dollydaydream

Shiny magmar.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> I'm going to chain breed for a Shiny Torchic... anyone have a Jap. Ditto?



Check GTS. Usually they'll be one or more around...

Unless you want my Spanish Torchic?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Check GTS. Usually they'll be one or more around...
> 
> Unless you want my Spanish Torchic?



Thanks for the offer, and I'll check that out. Not that the offers are ever really all that fair anyways....


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kippla said:


> Thanks for the offer, and I'll check that out. Not that the offers are ever really all that fair anyways....



Yeah, I get you on that one. I don't know how many people want Xerneas/Yveltal/Zygarde or one of the leagandary birds for something stupid like Magicarps. I only managed to pick a foreign ditto b/c I stalked forever and had a female Froakie on hand...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I see. That reminds me, where do you get Zygarde?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> I see. That reminds me, where do you get Zygarde?



I believe it's in Terminus cave (near couriway town)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Alright, I'll head over there and see if I can get 'em.

Like I said, I'm on the lookout for a Jap. Ditto. I have Pokemon for offer, so don't be afraid to shoot me a PM. I'm not gonna try the GTS because the offers on there are always crazy.


----------



## radical6

i was trying to hatch some eggs and i came across a shiny whismur without chaining or anything
wow


----------



## Jarrad

Fishing chain of 70 and I have yet to find my first ever shiny in my life. Old rod'ing Magikarp... I think I'm too expectant of this method working.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think I'm doing it right. A lot of people are saying that you have to cast out your reel so that it's touching rocks? I'm fishing on the edge of a wall in a river. The reel is touching the side of the river - is this a problem? I'd appreciate an answer guys!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Trading shiny seadra, shiny wigglytuff, shiny hypno, and shiny pikachu.

PM ME OFFERS.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jarrad said:


> Fishing chain of 70 and I have yet to find my first ever shiny in my life. Old rod'ing Magikarp... I think I'm too expectant of this method working.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't think I'm doing it right. A lot of people are saying that you have to cast out your reel so that it's touching rocks? I'm fishing on the edge of a wall in a river. The reel is touching the side of the river - is this a problem? I'd appreciate an answer guys!



The rock thing doesn't apply when chaining in the magikarp spot. As long as you have a pokemon with the suction cups ability at  the head of your party, you should be good.

Keep going! You will get one eventually...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Scribbler397 said:


> The rock thing doesn't apply when chaining in the magikarp spot. As long as you have a pokemon with the suction cups ability at  the head of your party, you should be good.
> 
> Keep going! You will get one eventually...



Sorry, I'm confused. What's the purpose of suction cups in all this? :/ (I've tried chaining, however different pokemon kept showing up...)


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Looking to trade shiny PIkachu, shiny wigglytuff, or shiny ursaring for a shiny spiritomb or shiny pumpkaboo, or shiny phantump.


----------



## KarlaKGB

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. What's the purpose of suction cups in all this? :/ (I've tried chaining, however different pokemon kept showing up...)



Having a suction cups Pokemon in the lead of your party increases the chances of finding a Pokemon when fishing.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

KarlaKGB said:


> Having a suction cups Pokemon in the lead of your party increases the chances of finding a Pokemon when fishing.



Thanks 

Breeding Litleo's atm, but every one so far has come out female. Are males rare or something or do I just have bizzare luck? :x


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Thanks
> 
> Breeding Litleo's atm, but every one so far has come out female. Are males rare or something or do I just have bizzare luck? :x



Litleos have a 75% chance of being female


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Well it sure feels like a lot more. I've breed like twenty five or so with only one male. I think I had at least seven or eight female eevees


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Well it sure feels like a lot more. I've breed like twenty five or so with only one male. I think I had at least seven or eight female eevees


Wish I had your luck...
Bred more than a full box of eevees and not a single female :/ no shinies either, but that would be asking a little too much...


----------



## Silversea

@above poster
Took me 13 female Pyroars in safari before I found a male.


----------



## Brendon

I have a shiny polywhirl looking to trade another shiny for it please PM me your offers. Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have a jap ditto what is your offer ?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Willing to trade shiny phantump for shiny eevee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I'll let it hold an ever stone so it doesn't evolve.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Willing to trade shiny phantump for shiny eevee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw I'll let it hold an ever stone so it doesn't evolve.



Oh or ill trade shiny phantump for shiny eevee or shiny fennekin or shiny charmander.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Oops double comment.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Apparently, looking for Ditto without special Pokes found me a fair-priced Japanese one. I've been chaining for a Shiny Chespin instead, and I've got spares, mostly male but 1 female. If you want a Chespin then PM me. Oh, I'll be chaining Noibat that I got through Wonder Trade too.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> Apparently, looking for Ditto without special Pokes found me a fair-priced Japanese one. I've been chaining for a Shiny Chespin instead, and I've got spares, mostly male but 1 female. If you want a Chespin then PM me. Oh, I'll be chaining Noibat that I got through Wonder Trade too.



Good luck with your chaining! I have never seen a shiny chespin. Could you post a pic when you get it?

I am working on breeding a shiny furfrou.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sure. Good luck with Furfrou!


----------



## Silversea

I believe this is a real image of a shiny Chespin


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Silversea said:


> I believe this is a real image of a shiny Chespin
> 
> View attachment 16658



It must take forever to get one as your starter...


----------



## Gingersnap

300 eggs in
there is no light
i cant see the sun only chespin
help me


----------



## Merelfantasy

I'd love to join, although I'm not that familiar with hunting for Shinies, I haven't catched one in my Pok?mon lifetime, which is almost 10 years.


----------



## natsu34

can i join? my treasure is a shiny Gyarados, plus it's mega.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Merelfantasy said:


> I'd love to join, although I'm not that familiar with hunting for Shinies, I haven't catched one in my Pok?mon lifetime, which is almost 10 years.


That's not bad. I've only caught 2 in my 10 year Pokemon lifetime, a shiny Bellsprout and Gyarados.


----------



## mariop476

I was playing through Black for the first time (just been sitting in its plastic since launch day...) and I found a shiny Patrat, Roggenrola, and Purrloin!
This is going to be one HECK of a playthrough.  Of course, I don't want to put the game down now, even though I have to study for some tests tomorrow. x.X


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Trading shiny fennekin,


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Trading shiny fennekin,



Where'd you get it anyways? First starter or Wonder Trade or dumb luck?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Traded shiny phantump. It's still fennekin and a level 46


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Traded shiny phantump. It's still fennekin and a level 46



What are you looking for it?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Idk... Hoping to get a shiny eevee


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Good luck with that.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Kippla said:


> Good luck with that.



Can't tell if that's sarcasm or not but thanks.


----------



## reyy

Hai ho, I wanna join the shiny hunting thingy!
My dream is a shiny xerneas  When I get to him, YAY MILLIONS OF HOURS SPENDING FOR SOFT RESETS!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone have friend safari with eevee? Trying to get a shiny Eevee.


----------



## reyy

You could try mine. I have no idea what type I am though.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Ok I added u

- - - Post Merge - - -

Add me back


----------



## reyy

give moi a second

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done :3


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Ok :3


----------



## Nefarious

Kippla said:


> Where'd you get it anyways? First starter or Wonder Trade or dumb luck?



It was my Oliver before. I traded for a shiny Phantump. I'm in the process on hatching another shiny Fennekin, hopefully with better IVs.


----------



## Dr J

EverlastingJulia said:


> Hai ho, I wanna join the shiny hunting thingy!
> My dream is a shiny xerneas  When I get to him, YAY MILLIONS OF HOURS SPENDING FOR SOFT RESETS!



Just so you know, the legendaries in X/Y are all unable to be caught as shinies. Once again, Nintendo's locked them with their normal colors.


----------



## Dr J

EverlastingJulia said:


> Hai ho, I wanna join the shiny hunting thingy!
> My dream is a shiny xerneas  When I get to him, YAY MILLIONS OF HOURS SPENDING FOR SOFT RESETS!



Just so you know, the legendaries in X/Y are all unable to be caught as shinies. Once again, Nintendo's locked them with their normal colors.


----------



## Nefarious

Jinjiro said:


> Just so you know, the legendaries in X/Y are all unable to be caught as shinies. Once again, Nintendo's locked them with their normal colors.



Dam, that sucks. At least I don't have to waste my time soft-resetting for a shiny Zapdos. -A-


----------



## baroqueout

I've been desperately chaining for a shiny Skiddo. But twice now, I've gotten a chain into the 80s, and then I accidentally break it.

   Really upsetting, it's the only shiny I want, haha.


----------



## violetneko

baroqueout said:


> I've been desperately chaining for a shiny Skiddo. But twice now, I've gotten a chain into the 80s, and then I accidentally break it.
> 
> Really upsetting, it's the only shiny I want, haha.



Good luck! Dang, a chain in the 80's: that's impressive. I can never get more than 3... I guess Pokeradar isn't user friendly XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



K.K. Fanboy said:


> Idk... Hoping to get a shiny eevee



If I could transfer from White right now I could give you one... I was a trading maniac a couple years ago XD


----------



## ClefairyKid

baroqueout said:


> I've been desperately chaining for a shiny Skiddo. But twice now, I've gotten a chain into the 80s, and then I accidentally break it.
> 
> Really upsetting, it's the only shiny I want, haha.



You shouldn't increase the chain once it gets past 40, the odds don't get any better and you only increase the chances of it breaking for no reason, just reset and keep going until you see the shiny grass patch.


----------



## th8827

Quick question. Does saving and loading reset the Poke Radar?


----------



## Nefarious

th8827 said:


> Quick question. Does saving and loading reset the Poke Radar?



Yes.


----------



## Croconaw

I got three shiny Pokemon, but I've given them away for free on ACC.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Feraligatr said:


> I got three shiny Pokemon, but I've given them away for free on ACC.



Pwoar! Lucky peeps c: I hadn't even thought about going on ACC for Pokemon stuff ^w^ I'm gunna have a look c:


----------



## Croconaw

ClefairyKid said:


> Pwoar! Lucky peeps c: I hadn't even thought about going on ACC for Pokemon stuff ^w^ I'm gunna have a look c:


Yeah. I'm a nice person. It's just that I don't collect shinies, but I hunt for other people.


----------



## th8827

DemonOtaku said:


> Yes.


Then, how are people getting such high Poke Radar combos?


----------



## Nefarious

th8827 said:


> Then, how are people getting such high Poke Radar combos?



They reset the Pokeradar til they find a patch they feel comfortable with. Takes a LONG time but it works. :3


----------



## baroqueout

ClefairyKid said:


> You shouldn't increase the chain once it gets past 40, the odds don't get any better and you only increase the chances of it breaking for no reason, just reset and keep going until you see the shiny grass patch.



Ah, I thought you just had to keep chaining after you hit 40.

I've been using this Tumblr user's tutorial.

So basically, what I do is:
- Get to a chain of 40.
- Use the PokeRadar.
- If there's no shiny patch, don't go into any of the patches that shook.
- Re-charge the PokeRadar and use it again.

Correct? Sorry, I'm still new to this, haha.


----------



## Ricardo

I ran into a shiny graveler today and it used it explosion


----------



## Klinkguin

I know I don't have pokemon x or y but I do have black 2, white, soulsilver, diamond, platinum.
On pokemon black 2 I encountered a shiny foongus! It is my second real wild shiny encounter as I used the pokeradar in diamond to get a mightyena. I think it is kind of lucky.


----------



## Silversea

baroqueout said:


> Ah, I thought you just had to keep chaining after you hit 40.
> 
> I've been using this Tumblr user's tutorial.
> 
> So basically, what I do is:
> - Get to a chain of 40.
> - Use the PokeRadar.
> - If there's no shiny patch, don't go into any of the patches that shook.
> - Re-charge the PokeRadar and use it again.
> 
> Correct? Sorry, I'm still new to this, haha.



This is how it was in Diamond Pearl and Platinum, I assume its the same in this game.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Get upstaged:
http://hackaday.com/2013/11/05/find...utm_campaign=Feed:+hackaday/LgoM+(Hack+a+Day)


----------



## violetneko

Would constantly using Sweet Scent in one spot of grass do anything similar to chain fishing? Trying it out now...


----------



## Dizzie

Is there a way to breed shinies? I have a timid gastly line going and I want a shiny timid gastly


----------



## Jake

masuda method


----------



## ForgottenT

baroqueout said:


> Ah, I thought you just had to keep chaining after you hit 40.
> 
> I've been using this Tumblr user's tutorial.
> 
> So basically, what I do is:
> - Get to a chain of 40.
> - Use the PokeRadar.
> - If there's no shiny patch, don't go into any of the patches that shook.
> - Re-charge the PokeRadar and use it again.
> 
> Correct? Sorry, I'm still new to this, haha.



That is correct 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got shiny Gastly a while back with Masuda method, got it after around 15 eggs.


----------



## Scribbler397

violetneko said:


> Would constantly using Sweet Scent in one spot of grass do anything similar to chain fishing? Trying it out now...



It is possible. Sweet sent attracts hordes, and because there are more pokemon in a horde, you are more likely to encounter a shiny.


----------



## ForgottenT

You?re 5x more likely to find a shiny Pokemon with sweet scent because there?s 5 Pokemon in a horde.
I got shiny Mareep and foonguss from that, and it was pretty quick too, I got Mareep in my second horde, and Foonguss after a few hours.


----------



## Scribbler397

ForgottenT said:


> You?re 5x more likely to find a shiny Pokemon with sweet scent because there?s 5 Pokemon in a horde.
> I got shiny Mareep and foonguss from that, and it was pretty quick too, I got Mareep in my second horde, and Foonguss after a few hours.



And the best part is that you don't have to worry about breaking a chain. Going to try this later.


----------



## Jake

shiny clefairy and mawile whilst looking for shiny snubbull...

mawile is cool i guess, not big on clefairy, will trade for other shinys~~


----------



## Brendon

just hatched a shiny charmander while IV breeding (Was not even looking for a shiny charmander lol)

please post me your offers


----------



## heatran

The other day, I got 6 shinies in the span of 5-7 hours in the friend safari. They were; Pikachu, Electabuzz, Marowak, Pumpkaboo, Inkay and Dewgong.


----------



## Dr J

Breeding finally paid off for me, tonight marks my 3rd shiny in Y, one Shiny Fennekin(named him MilesProwler). Probably not gonna evolve him.


----------



## Scribbler397

Got a shiny Mareep!


----------



## Gingersnap

535 eggs hatched for shiny chespin aaaand nothing yet


----------



## Dr J

Gingersnap said:


> 535 eggs hatched for shiny chespin aaaand nothing yet



So glad my shiny fennekin hatched on my 12th egg in the hunt for him(though I'm sure I just got insanely lucky). Good luck with your hunt though, and don't give up! You gotta be getting close!(Your using a foreign with a non-foreign; yes?)


----------



## Gingersnap

yep, i got a jap ditto from my friend and a normal chespin


----------



## Dr J

Cool, then just keep right on breeding; that shiny is bound to hatch eventually(I've noticed its been easier to find them after I got a couple from chain fishing)


----------



## skully

anyone have any decent guides to catching shinies in xy? I've never tried to find them before and have no idea how to chain or anything ;u;


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I've been breeding for a shiny *something* for a while.  Got a Japanese Ditto through Wonder Trade and now it's permanently in Day Care.  I tried Charmander, Amaura, Poochyena yesterday, bred a box of each and released them all onto Wonder Trade, not a single shiny.  I've been playing since Yellow, and never encountered a shiny.  This evening I've been breeding Larvitar from my Japanese Ditto and an American Tyranitar holding a Lucky Egg and in 25 eggs I got TWO shinies.  I'm currently hatching the last 5. So, maybe a Lucky Egg in the mix ups the chances of getting a shiny?

Once I've infected this lot with Pokerus and sent them out into the world, I'm going to try Charmander again, this time with the parent holding a Lucky Egg.  If I get lucky, I'll report back...

ETA - anyone gets a Wonder Traded Larvitar with a super-hero name tonight, it's probably from me.  I'm keeping the shinies - Tank Girl and Xena!


----------



## Gingersnap

argh ive been chaining for a shiny skiddo for a few hours..ill get it soon


----------



## Nefarious

I was taking a break to shiny hunting. Started IV Breeding perfect Pokemon for a match I'm going to have at my school's next Anime Club meeting. And then this little miracle shows up on my 6th egg. 


Spoiler


----------



## Gingersnap

i got my first shiny, a skiddo!! so happy


----------



## Dr J

skully said:


> anyone have any decent guides to catching shinies in xy? I've never tried to find them before and have no idea how to chain or anything ;u;



Easiest chaining method, by far, is chain fishing. All you need is a fishing rod and an inkay or octilery with suction cups; then just keep catching and running until your shiny appears.

Another method is using the PokeRadar, though I'm still learning that one myself so I can't really give any advice on it.

And finally there's the Masuda Method. Which is done by breeding a pokemon with one from another country. Say USA + Japan. Results in double shiny chance. 

Other than that... it all comes down to luck when they appear for you finally. Good luck, and happy shiny hunting to you.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Willing to trade my shinies. I have:
Shiny wigglytuff
Shiny haxorus
Shiny breloom
Shiny ursaring
Shiny corsola
Shiny octillery

Looking for:
Shiny eevee
Shiny fennekin
Shiny charmander
Shiny honedge
Shiny spiritomb
Or shiny absol

Reply or pm if interested!!!


----------



## Gingersnap

what does it mean when the pokeradar music gets faster and more intense?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Gingersnap said:


> what does it mean when the pokeradar music gets faster and more intense?



It means there's more pokemon nearby probably?


----------



## keybug55

I hatched a Shiny Froakie :3

trying for another one with Protean


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

I have one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scratch that off


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Willing to trade my shinies. I have:
Shiny wigglytuff
Shiny haxorus
Shiny breloom
Shiny ursaring
Shiny corsola
Shiny octillery

Looking for:
Shiny eevee
Shiny fennekin
Shiny charmander
Shiny honedge
Shiny spiritomb
Or shiny absol

Reply or pm if interested!!!


----------



## Farobi

Got a Shiny Vanilite for trading my Shadow Tag Gothita. Lol @ Serebii c:


----------



## Heir

Hatched a modest shiny Solosis with max IVs in SpA and HP with magic guard


----------



## violetneko

keybug55 said:


> I hatched a Shiny Froakie :3
> 
> trying for another one with Protean



I have a regular Froakie with Protean if you need for breeding.


----------



## Jake

Does anyone know if there's anywhere to chain for Snubbull?


----------



## Dr J

If you've seen one in the wild, check your dex for the route(s) it spawns on, then go there would be my guess.

edit: oh and if anyone is interested, I've got a bunch of HB eevee's for trade, fair offers only please. One female HB eevee is also available.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jake. said:


> Does anyone know if there's anywhere to chain for Snubbull?



The route above Cyllage City. Can't remember the route number.


----------



## Jake

thank ya~
i'll check it out soon!!


----------



## violetneko

Wonder Trade is really addicting XD


----------



## Dr J

yes, yes it is(I'm jealous of those who got shinies from it >: )


----------



## violetneko

Jinjiro said:


> yes, yes it is(I'm jealous of those who got shinies from it >: )



I wonder if I'll be lucky enough to get one someday XD


----------



## Jake

im gonna try chain for a shiny flabebe soon.
last time i got to a chain of 14 then broke it to a rosellia. fml


----------



## Dr J

I still need to practice doing the pokeradar chaining method


----------



## violetneko

Same. I can never get a chain higher than 3.


----------



## Jake

yeah, i had trouble getting a chain past 4, so I youtubed it.
I used this video - hope it helps


----------



## violetneko

Thanks Jake, that's really helpful. Going to try it now.


----------



## Dr J

Yeah, my problem isn't that I don't understand it.. I just have a hard time spotting all the moving grass spots and end up walking into one I didn't see; therefore ruining my chain


----------



## Jake

chained 17 and then... SWIRLIX


----------



## violetneko

Dangit Bunnelby I was doing well.... Goodbye Skiddo XD


----------



## Nefarious

I am actually chaining...  
I thought it would break by now, but no. Too bad I didn't keep track. xc
I guess those videos did help.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Now* it broke. I'll keep track next time, though.


----------



## Jake

i can get a chain to like 20 then it breaks ><


----------



## violetneko

Jake. said:


> i can get a chain to like 20 then it breaks ><



Same. I go to the really shaky grass and everything. And it's a Bunnelby. Or a Gulpin for one run. At least I'm finally getting chains above 10 ^^

However it's midnight here so I'm going to bed so I can do stuff tomorrow without being tired. XD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

*starts chaning*

15, 16 CHAIN BROKE

Gahh >> , Highest I can go sometimes is 25


----------



## Scribbler397

Highest I went on DPP was 35. Haven't gotten the pokeradar on X yet. Shiny hunting is distracting. Just have to beat the elite four now.


----------



## Gingersnap

the highest chain I got was 39 but then it broke 
luckily my shiny skiddo came along at a chain of 11
the highest chain i have on my fletchling hunt is 21 but i always mess up 
chespin eggs are up to 595, depositing babies in the gts right now 
arrrrgh chespin please shine its been two weeks


----------



## violetneko

Spoiler








Went fishing today and caught this lady. Sorry the image is sideways; phone-camera probs.


----------



## Ricardo

violetneko said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16996
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing today and caught this lady. Sorry the image is sideways; phone-camera probs.



Nice!

I have no luck finding fishing shinies.


----------



## Nefarious

Was level grinding Audino when this random shiny pop'd out of no where. :3


Spoiler


----------



## Dr J

Nice, I never get random shinies to pop up for me.

120+ eggs toward shiny eevee, nothing so far.

edit: looking forward to the day my shiny fem lucario gets to come to Y ^_^ I love her so much.


Spoiler


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Nice, I never get random shinies to pop up for me.
> 
> 120+ eggs toward shiny eevee, nothing so far.
> 
> edit: looking forward to the day my shiny fem lucario gets to come to Y ^_^ I love her so much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17057



I think that the first thing I chain for will be a shiny riolu. Shiny Lucario are just so cool!


----------



## violetneko

December 27th is so far away... I really want to transfer pokes from my White :c


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Fml.

A shiny seviper just popped up. In a horde. With zangoose. 
Excuse me whilst I go scream...


----------



## Nefarious

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Fml.
> 
> A shiny seviper just popped up. In a horde. With zangoose.
> Excuse me whilst I go scream...



THAT'S THE MOST UNLUCKY THING EVER! I'm sorry for your lost. ;A;


----------



## Silversea

@Above poster

SHINY SEVIPER IS THE BEST SHINY its so ssad :cccccc

I had a friend who found one by itself though, lucky him. I wonder where they are though, haven't encountered one yet.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Silversea said:


> @Above poster
> 
> SHINY SEVIPER IS THE BEST SHINY its so ssad :cccccc
> 
> I had a friend who found one by itself though, lucky him. I wonder where they are though, haven't encountered one yet.



They're on the route before the fossil town (can't remember the name)


----------



## Nefarious

I tried chaining last night, got up to 23 when a Smeargle came and broke my chain. I try again this morning and on my 2nd chain...


Spoiler






I'm kind of disappointed on how it doesn't have a big noticeable change, but I'm happy to have it. ^^


----------



## Dr J

I just traded my shinny fennekin for a shiny flabebe last night(got one with a white flower =3), along with a shiny shuppet. Course, I just finished fully evolving both of them. Flabebe's shiny colors become much more obvious once its a floette.


----------



## Nefarious

Really? That's good to know. I'm still chaining Flabebe, hoping to get a blue or white one. 
I'll evolve Daisy later.


----------



## Dr J

Fully evolved, flabebe has a nice deep purple color for the body. Makes her look very elegant.


----------



## Nefarious

Two shinies in a day; my friends are jealous of my luck. xD


Spoiler


----------



## violetneko

I'm going to chain now as well. Letsee what happens...

Update: Chain has started with Eevee!! Hopefully I can keep it up...
That was the shortest chain ever. Nevermind. This Houndour lasted for one; ONE.


----------



## Nefarious

3rd shiny today...


Spoiler






I think it took around 7~ eggs, was IV Breeding so I'm not sure.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dumbledore doesn't look too wise.


----------



## Nymeri

I just hatched my first shiny ever! On the 2nd egg! A shiny Growlithe with adamant nature


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If anyone gets an extra shiny, I'll trade something for it. I'm chain breeding so we can swap shinies when I get one if anyone has an extra one.


----------



## violetneko

Kippla said:


> If anyone gets an extra shiny, I'll trade something for it. I'm chain breeding so we can swap shinies when I get one if anyone has an extra one.



I have an Alomomola if you'd like. I just want someone to make use of it since I don't use Water types much...


----------



## Hikari

I just got my first ever shiny! And it was in a Chain of 5 too!



Spoiler


----------



## Dr J

And its upside down too!


----------



## Hikari

Lol, I was so excited, I took the picture upside down... XD


----------



## Dr J

When my shiny fennekin hatched for me[before I traded him away], my jaw woulda hit the ground were I a cartoon character when I saw the shiny had actually hatched for me.


----------



## Hikari

Jinjiro said:


> When my shiny fennekin hatched for me[before I traded him away], my jaw woulda hit the ground were I a cartoon character when I saw the shiny had actually hatched for me.



I've been trying to hatch a shiny Charmander, but I've had no luck...


----------



## Dr J

Just keep trying! You'll get it eventually!


----------



## Hikari

Jinjiro said:


> Just keep trying! You'll get it eventually!



O. M. G. I just got my 2nd shiny ever, with in the same hour I got my first one! It's a shiny Skiddo and I got itq in a chain of 4!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Hikari said:


> O. M. G. I just got my 2nd shiny ever, with in the same hour I got my first one! It's a shiny Skiddo and I got itq in a chain of 4!



Awesome~ Did a shiny patch appear?
I ran into a shiny Phantump the other day, it was the first time I saw it in game, so when I caught it, the pokedex showed it shiny


----------



## Hikari

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Awesome~ Did a shiny patch appear?
> I ran into a shiny Phantump the other day, it was the first time I saw it in game, so when I caught it, the pokedex showed it shiny



Yeah, it showed a shiny patch.


----------



## Dr J

I've been going through and changing my dex sprites to the shiny versions of the ones I have shinies of x3 I love that feature


----------



## Dr J

Riccardo, stop flooding the wonder trade with lvl 4 fletchlings.


----------



## Ricardo

You're messing with me right


----------



## Dr J

Nope, we wonder traded with each other. You got my high lvl pokemon for a lvl 4 bird.


----------



## Ricardo

I play as a girl named Miriam.


----------



## Dr J

Comes up with Ricardo in wonder trade since I have your FC lol


----------



## Ricardo

I haven't wonder traded today

Still confused


----------



## Ricardo

Anyways I caught a shiny phantump


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I have Ricardo in my FC as well, and he definitely shows up as a girl character named Miriam, now has "Ricardo" showing as the message - was confused myself!


----------



## A-kun

I am going to practice shiny chaining. I've been playing since Gold but never found any shiny until I practiced chaining and got a shiny Roselia last night. I will work on getting a shiny Heracross tonight.


----------



## Gingersnap

just found a shiny loudred in haisu's friend safari omg


----------



## Blu Rose

I am thinking of giving up on Ralts....


----------



## violetneko

I wish we could chain in the safari. It would be a lot easier...


----------



## Silversea

violetneko said:


> I wish we could chain in the safari. It would be a lot easier...



I wish we could too, even if it means the shiny rate staying normal. I neeeed a shiny braviary.


----------



## Ricardo

I was looking for a shiny gabite or shelgon, but instead I ran into my second shiny SLIGGOO!


----------



## ClefairyKid

Tried all day yesterday (pretty much without stopping, one of the chains hit 200+) to get a shiny Staryu, and instead ended up with 5 shiny Clauncher x- x haha Starting to think there aren't any shiny Staryu out there XD If anyone wants to trade a different shiny for a Clauncher let me know


----------



## violetneko

Found the super training game that is most likely to give Dawn stones... But it refuses to. I've even completed in less than 30 secs... *tries again*
Edit: I finally got a freakin Dawn Stone. This is stressful


----------



## Dr J

Ricardo said:


> I was looking for a shiny gabite or shelgon, but instead I ran into my second shiny SLIGGOO!



Wish I had something I could offer you for that. Best I've got is a shiny final evo Flabebe.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I think we should have a Shiny Rares List, so we know the value of shiny Pokemon.... some are more sought after than others, after all!


----------



## Dr J

An interesting idea, though its hard to say which ones are more valuable than others(though shiny starters tend to be among the more valuable ones)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The Rares List is often judged by rarity, age and how much the shiny is sought after. In this case, how much it's sought after is a main factor. I forget the shorter word for it, it's used on Chickensmoothie to tell how sought after pets are... ugh.


----------



## Dr J

So kinda like how people will give up their lives just to get a rare spawn pet on their hunter in WoW then.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Basically.


----------



## A-kun

I tried my hand at shiny fishing chaining and I got a shiny Skrelp. Woohoo!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Lucky! I haven't gotten a Shiny yet.


----------



## A-kun

Kippla said:


> Lucky! I haven't gotten a Shiny yet.



I can say that shiny chaining does work but requires a ton of patience. I've been playing since Gold and I've yet to encounter a shiny in the wild. I had the worst luck. I can't fathom how people back then would amass hordes of shinies. Legit, I mean...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah.... I've encountered two shinies in my life of playing, and both were in HeartGold.


----------



## Gingersnap

two day shiny streak with a shiny larvesta in someones safari zone! this hunt took me about 30 minutes, next target: growlithe!


----------



## violetneko

I'm trying to get Kirlia in a friends safari, but I'm having no luck with FS shinies...


----------



## Ricardo

Went back to a dragon type safari and within minutes I got shiny Gabite!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Got a shiny Sandile in FS last night, my first ever wild shiny encounter (if FS counts as "wild").  I'm trying to breed a perfect IV shiny Bulbasaur right now (yeah, I know, but if you shoot for the stars you might just hit the moon, right?) but I'm gonna be chain fishing once I'm done with that.


----------



## Dr J

Happy hunting Dizzi(Sounds like you'll need crazy luck) Or a pair of perfect IV pokemon to breed. Say.. perfect IV bulbasaur and a perfect IV Ditto.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Thanks Jinjiro   I've hatched 65 eggs so far, and used the first decent female (4 perfect IVs) to replace the Ditto (which had rubbish IVs).  I gave an Outstanding male with 3x31 IVs to my son, figuring that was overall better than a Relatively Superior one with 4...  This morning I have my first Outstanding with 5x31 IVs (HP/Atk/Def/SpAtk/SpDef), Adamant nature, unfortunately it's male so I'm going to have to forgo the Masuda Method for a bit til I've hatched a female with the same stats.  I'm actually not bothered about the Speed stat really, Venusaur is never gonna be fast.  But this is my first time breeding for IVs, so I'm using it as a learning exercise.  No shiny Bulbasaur yet, but when I have my 5x31 IV female I can go back to using my Japanese 4x31 IV male which will improve my chances.  Watch this space!


----------



## CM Mark

Question. I've decided I want to try and hatch a shiny. Does the Masuda Method work if one of the Pokemon in daycare is a Ditto? And would it help if the Ditto or the other Pokemon was the foreign one?


----------



## Farobi

Any of them could be foreign, just make they are not of the same country.


----------



## suede

Yesterday I caught my first shiny pok?mon ever, a Horsea and a Poliwag. I can only use the chain fishing method for now, since I restared my game and I haven't gotten to the E4 yet. It was surprisingly easy to get them though.


----------



## violetneko

How is everyone finding shinies in the Friend Safari? I think it's refusing to get me one...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

My shiny Sandile just popped up when I was going through all the Safaris to see who had what.  Not chaining, not using any items, just lucky I guess?


----------



## Merelfantasy

suede said:


> Yesterday I caught my first shiny pok?mon ever, a Horsea and a Poliwag. I can only use the chain fishing method for now, since I restared my game and I haven't gotten to the E4 yet. It was surprisingly easy to get them though.



What is the chain fishing method? I've never heard of it! :O


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dizzi Paradise said:


> My shiny Sandile just popped up when I was going through all the Safaris to see who had what.  Not chaining, not using any items, just lucky I guess?


You are very lucky then.


----------



## suede

Merelfantasy said:


> What is the chain fishing method? I've never heard of it! :O


What I did was catch a Inkay with the ability suction cups, get the rod I used and stood in a spot without moving and fished up a bunch of pok?mon without missing a single nap. You can flee from battles and everything when doing this, just don't open any menus except the Y-button short-cut menu. I think that was pretty much it. I only needed to go reel up 21 pok?mon before getting a shiny Horsea and about the same for my Poliwag! I tried catching Magikarp too but that took forever.


----------



## Merelfantasy

suede said:


> What I did was catch a Inkay with the ability suction cups, get the rod I used and stood in a spot without moving and fished up a bunch of pok?mon without missing a single nap. You can flee from battles and everything when doing this, just don't open any menus except the Y-button short-cut menu. I think that was pretty much it. I only needed to go reel up 21 pok?mon before getting a shiny Horsea and about the same for my Poliwag! I tried catching Magikarp too but that took forever.


Thanks! I'll definitely try this!


----------



## Ricardo

suede said:


> What I did was catch a Inkay with the ability suction cups, get the rod I used and stood in a spot without moving and fished up a bunch of pok?mon without missing a single nap. You can flee from battles and everything when doing this, just don't open any menus except the Y-button short-cut menu. I think that was pretty much it. I only needed to go reel up 21 pok?mon before getting a shiny Horsea and about the same for my Poliwag! I tried catching Magikarp too but that took forever.



I did not know that you can flee from battle. I thought it was the same as the pokeradar where you have to defeat the pokemon so much time I wasted. Thank you


----------



## suede

Merelfantasy said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely try this!


No problem!



Ricardo said:


> I did not know that you can flee from battle. I thought it was the same as the pokeradar where you have to defeat the pokemon so much time I wasted. Thank you


I thought so too, but I watched a couple of videos about it on YouTube and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Blu Rose

So... Who wants to hold a Shiny Hunting competition? (I have absolutely no authority to do this)

If so, then...

Rules:

-(Sorry to all of y'all using this as the main method) NO chain-fishing, because shinies pop up waaaay too much using this method. SR Shinies, RE Shinies, Egg Shinies, and Chained Shinies are allowed. Again, sorry.

-If it is a water type Pok?mon, then evidence must be provided, including where it appeared, and a screenshot to verify that it was on land (In-battle screenshot). Or, if it is a Pok?mon that can appear in water.

-The competition will last for a week. It will end at 6:00 P.M., the Monday of next week, and will start the day after tomorrow, on Monday, November 18th (Eastern).

-The winner will win the satisfaction of winning (Or 100 Forum Bells, if I discover how to give these to others by then).

-Also, I again say sorry, but no Friend Safari Shinies will be accepted in your entry, along with Wonder trades or GTS trades.

-Winning is described as getting the most accepted shinies by the end of the week.

-I will be a judge. I will accept two others. Judges are used to decide if a Shiny is legitimate or not. You have to have two judges in your favour in order to be condsidered legitimate.

-Last, but not least, a screenshot of the summary screen showing the date of the catch must be presented in order to be accepted.

I may decide to allow Friend Safari Shinies. Feel free to add rules, and challenge any already there. Also, if only group admins, or moderators, or whatever are allowed to start Competions, then, by all means, sorry.

Also, at least six competitors must join for it to be "game on." These do not include myself.

Judges: BluRose, DemonOtaku


----------



## Nefarious

I may not enter, but I'd be happy to be a judge. :3


----------



## Dr J

what are SR and RE shinies? Never heard of those before now.


----------



## Blu Rose

Soft Reset and Random Encounter.


----------



## Dr J

Ahh, too bad legendaries are shiny locked in X/Y. And I'd highly advise against allowing previous gens for this, since there's no way to prove if a person didn't use their AR for the previous gens. As the AR doesn't cause any visual signs if used to force all wild pokemon to spawn as shinies.

edit: And I don't understand why so many people hate fishing-chained shinies(I understand why they're not allowed for your contest idea though). I mean, fishing-chained shiny is still a shiny pokemon, though, thanks to chain-fishing shinies almost -all- water pokemon available in X/Y are valueless now to most people, which I find kind of sad.

edit edit: And before anyone responds with the usual method A is better than Method B banter, I am well aware of what made the fishing chain shinies valueless and I do not need my head chewed off again for that.


----------



## Blu Rose

Yeah... Well, I say Soft-Reset because of the Starters and all that other good stuff. Anyways, I would perfectly agree with your addition to the rules by saying no previous Gens, but that would require sacrificing my entry (Not to be selfish...). Anyways, I should also say that I think there is a method for showing proof that AR was not used, but am not too sure how to do it. Also, if the Shiny is found on cartridge in III Gen, please show a screenshot of the whole GameBoy Advance, including the game slot.

View attachment 17414
(Sorry for how big it is)

If that Wingull were to be Shiny, I would consider it to be legitimate.


----------



## Dr J

Yeah, that would be a safe legit shiny assumption[if it were shiny]

edit: Idea: for previous gen games, show the -entire- game console. That'll allow judges to determine if an AR was used or not since the AR always goes over the top of the console anyway.


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, for one, it doesn't:

View attachment 17422 

Compared to:

View attachment 17423

And, if the Action Replay weren't there, then I think this would be a legitimate shiny assumption (Again, if the Bidoof were Shiny):

View attachment 17434
(DON'T LOOK AT MY HORRIBLE FACIAL EXPRESSION!!!!!!!)

One could see the back of the DS, and can effectively see that the AR is in effect at the moment. If I had put on my Shiny code, then this would be considered illegitimate.

Does anyone like my Meeeeeeewwwwww?


----------



## Dr J

That final screen shot would work for DS games. Take the picture in front of a mirror to prove your not using a AR[don't need to be in front of the mirror yourself]. 

And no, I hate your mew. My mews are better. One is shiny[used an AR to force the shiny status since we've yet to get one off wifi and have never had a way to farm one since sapphire/ruby and I never got those games.]


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I'd be up for a shiny competition.  I won't win of course (can't chain, I just can't get it to work for me) but it would be fun to try just through breeding.


----------



## Blu Rose

*Silently cries*

Anyways, we need... 6 more participants, and one more judge by tomorrow. Any stepper-uppers?

Edit: Sorry, 5 more participants.

Edit Edit:
Judges: Blu Rose, DemonOtaku

Participants: Blu Rose, Dizzi Paradise

(Don't worry, Dizzi, I will NOT win either. You'd probably win over me, as I have been going at Ralts for forever now. I can chain, but it never works for me.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Blu Rose said:


> *Silently cries*
> 
> Anyways, we need... 6 more participants, and one more judge by tomorrow. Any stepper-uppers?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, 5 more participants.
> 
> Edit Edit:
> Judges: Blu Rose, DemonOtaku
> 
> Participants: Blu Rose, Dizzi Paradise
> 
> (Don't worry, Dizzi, I will NOT win either. You'd probably win over me, as I have been going at Ralts for forever now. I can chain, but it never works for me.)



I'd be a judge 
I have no chance of winning, since the only shinies I've had in this gen have been traded, and I can't seem to get them no matter how hard I try, but I can judge


----------



## Silversea

Well over 12 hours in the friend safari now, no shinies yet. Its going to feel better when I do actually find one I guess.


----------



## Blu Rose

The judges have all been chosen!

Judges: Blu Rose, DemonOtaku, and CreeperHugz.

5 participants by tomorrow! DemonOtaku, CreeperHugz and I (hopefully) all want some Shinies to judge.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Excellent.  Looks like I've actually already had all my shiny luck with 2 hatched Larvitar and 1 FS Sandile.  Since the Larvitar I've hatched upwards of 500 eggs, including the 120 Honedge today, and not so much as a sniff of a shiny.  I've even failed at chain fishing, and chain-fished shinies aren't even legit in the comp.  Oh well, it'll still be fun trying!


----------



## Hikari

I will join the competition! Can we use shinies we've already caught?


----------



## Dr J

I might as well join in, probably won't find any shinies myself.. I apparently used up my luck by hatching a shiny fennekin after 12 eggs lol(which I then traded 3 days later for two shinies, then traded one shiny for a perfect IV timid eevee[now a glaceon that is proving to be damn powerful thus far]). 

I also got a free perfect IV female heracross from gamefaqs(same place my eevee came from)


----------



## Blu Rose

No, no shinies already caught. As the rules on the previous page state something along those lines.

Update: Everyone, only three more competitors needed! But, by all means, we can get more!

Participants: Hikari, Dizzi Paradise, Blu Rose, Jinjiro

Now, who bets, out of the competitors gathered, that Hikari or Jinjiro will win?

*Promptly raises hand*


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

*raises hand*


----------



## Blu Rose

Although this instantly puts me at a disadvantage, as I don't have X or Y, I have decided to allow Friend Safari Shinies as legitimate entries. CreeperHugz and DemonOtaku, do you think this is fair?


----------



## Dr J

the only real luck I've had is fishing chaining.. and -once- I hatched a shiny. Though.. maybe I'm due for another hatched shiny soon[I did do my good deed for the day already]. Neighbour's vehicle was stuck in a rut[damn snow/ice], and I went over to lend a hand.


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Although this instantly puts me at a disadvantage, as I don't have X or Y, I have decided to allow Friend Safari Shinies as legitimate entries. CreeperHugz and DemonOtaku, do you think this is fair?



I would enter, but I am working on my competitive team right now.


----------



## Blu Rose

Scribbler397 said:


> I would enter, but I am working on my competitive team right now.



Yeah, shiny modest Froakie (or something like that), right?

CreeperHugz and DemonOtaku, we need to decide exactly what to look for to decide if it is a legitimate shiny or not. Please, PM me to decide on a legitimatizing process.

Edit: Oh, and I won't be here from six to eight-o'-clock; I am being forced to go to a youth group thing. I will also try to be up at midnight to announce the starting of the competition.

Edit Edit: I think it was cancelled, due to a high wind whipping through the area.


----------



## violetneko

I believe Friend Safari shinies are fair. I have no idea how many hours I've been trying to find a single shiny in there...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I would say that friend safari shinies are fair, because although I'm pretty sure the FS had increased shiny odds, it's impossible to chain there since the pokeradar doesn't work there.


----------



## Blu Rose

Oh, I had thought that the Pok?radar had worked in there: that was the only reason i banned it. And, I have contacted DemonOtaku about it: Friend Safari Shinies are hereby officially allowed in this competition!


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Yeah, shiny modest Froakie (or something like that), right?
> 
> CreeperHugz and DemonOtaku, we need to decide exactly what to look for to decide if it is a legitimate shiny or not. Please, PM me to decide on a legitimatizing process.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I won't be here from six to eight-o'-clock; I am being forced to go to a youth group thing. I will also try to be up at midnight to announce the starting of the competition.
> 
> Edit Edit: I think it was cancelled, due to a high wind whipping through the area.



Yeah, but I decided not to go for a shiny. With how long it is taking, I am just going to settle for a perfect iv froakie.


----------



## Blu Rose

Now, as aforementioned, we still need three more entries! (Actually, we don't. It's going to go on whether three more people join in or not.) Now, we would all like it if we had at least seven people in our participating party, right? (Completely an assumption; correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Nefarious

Blu Rose said:


> Now, as aforementioned, we still need three more entries! (Actually, we don't. It's going to go on whether three more people join in or not.) Now, we would all like it if we had at least seven people in our participating party, right? (Completely an assumption; correct me if I'm wrong)



Well the more the better. :3
And if we need more entries; I can try to participate. I probably won't have much time to hunt for shinies in the beginning of the week, but I'll try to get something.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

The more the merrier!  Short of work suddenly becoming hugely busy (which would be nice, as the last few months have been a desert and that ain't good for the self-employed) I should have plenty of time to practice chaining.  Breeding isn't working, I've hatched over 150 Honedge eggs and although the stats are now regularly fantastic the shiny still eludes me.  I've had a bunch of Wonder Traded Japanese IV breeder throw-aways that have made me want to try breeding for perfect IV shinies in other breeds too now, but I'll carry on with the Honedge for a while yet.  Any shiny breeders out there have a limit on the number of hatchings they do before they move on, or do you just keep going til you get one?


----------



## Dr J

I usually go between 150 and 200 before I change to a different pokemon myself.


----------



## Silversea

5iv Timid shiny female Eevee 
(IVs: 31\31\31\31\21\31)




*explodes*


----------



## Nefarious

Silversea said:


> 5iv Timid shiny female Eevee
> (IVs: 31\31\31\31\21\31)
> 
> 
> *explodes*



Σ(゜ロ゜


----------



## violetneko

I will enter! I'll try to get my first Friend Safari shiny :3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Silversea said:


> 5iv Timid shiny female Eevee
> (IVs: 31\31\31\31\21\31)
> 
> *explodes*



I'd die if I had one. I reaaaallllyyyy want a female shiny eevee so I can evolve her into green Jolteon like I had in Soulsilver (didn't matter she was hacked, she was my bb) I am completely jelly ;-;

Also I might enter to competition, even though I only have three shines, lol.


----------



## violetneko

Also, high congrats on your eevee silversea!! Treasure her forever :3


----------



## Silversea

violetneko said:


> Also, high congrats on your eevee silversea!! Treasure her forever :3



I shall indeed. Going to replace my poor IV Sylveon with it.


----------



## Blu Rose

Had a power outage last night; wasn't here for the start of it!

Now, the Shiny Hunting Competition has begun! Any submissions from last midnight until next Monday, at 6:00 P.M. Eastern Time will be accepted as long as they are deemed legitimate by the judges: DemonOtaku, CreeperHugz, and I. Rules, although already explained, will be reposted here, to freshen the mind:

-(Sorry to all of y'all using this as the main method) NO chain-fishing, because shinies pop up waaaay too much using this method. SR Shinies, RE Shinies, Egg Shinies, and Chained Shinies are allowed, from any generation. Again, sorry.

-If it is a water type Pok?mon, then evidence must be provided, including where it appeared, and a screenshot to verify that it was on land (In-battle screenshot). Or, if it is a Pok?mon that can appear in water.

-The competition will last for a week. It will end on Monday, November 25th (Eastern).

-The winner will win the satisfaction of winning (Or 100 Forum Bells, if I discover how to give these to others by then), along with the Shinies you have caught.

-Wonder Trade Shinies, along with Shinies one pawned off the GTS, are not accepted as entries.

-Winning is described as getting the most accepted shinies by the end of the week.

-The judges are: Blu Rose, DemonOtaku, and CreeperHugz.

-We will accept entries from non-participants, as I feel that we should give everyone a fair chance.

-A screenshot of the summary screen showing the date of the catch must be presented in order to be accepted ((this does not apply to generation III games, as they do not keep track of the dates) To counter this, an in-battle screenshot must be supplied... For all generations, even X/Y.)

-Last, but not least, HAVE FUN!!!!!! This is a clean competition; please don't cheat, nor even try, as we judges are likely to catch you trying.


----------



## Dr J

So anyone with a Gen III game could claim an old shiny they hacked for as the one they just caught, unless there's some other way to prove they just caught it

And I'm jealous of that eevee, Silversea. I want her. (though I could just as easilly pull up a pokemon creating pokemon and create myself the perfect shiny eevee. He/She would, of course, have legit stats. I hate people who give their pokemon unbeatable stats.)

edit: I do have a perfect IV male glaceon, but the problem is I lack a compatible female with perfect IVs to breed him with. Thought about nabbing a perfect IV vulpix with her hidden ability off the GTS, but I'd rather get my hands on another perfect IV eevee[female, this time].


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, I thought we required an in-battle screenshot.

Edit: Oh, changing rules now...


----------



## reyy

I have a bajinka of shinies in Black, I GUESS I WAS SUPAH LUCKY


----------



## Dr J

EverlastingJulia said:


> I have a bajinka of shinies in Black, I GUESS I WAS SUPAH LUCKY



Or you own an AR. That was my 'luck' for all previous gens. Never found a single shiny unless I used my AR D=


----------



## Blu Rose

I only have Scurryer#1, Pelloo, and Croak, which was mentioned in the "First Video Game" Console thread...

Heck, I don't even have Pelloo or Croak anymore...

Edit: Wow, I forgot to mention Shinx! *Facepalm*


----------



## Nefarious

I had my fair share of shinies in the old games.
A shiny Unown A in my Jp Heartgold game. WHICH I LOST! ;A;
2 shiny Litwicks, one in White and the other in White 2.
My 1st shiny, a Marcargo, and a shiny Kricketune in Platinum.
A shiny Stunfisk in my Jp Black.
Shiny Ralts, Shinx, 6 Shellos(Pink), Gasdrodon(Pink) in Platnuim.
A shiny Patrat (Now Watchog) in White 2.
And then the in-game shinies, Gyarados and Haxorus.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, by the way. The chance of finding a shiny Pokemon in X and Y has indeed been reduce. It's been reduced to 1 in 4,096.
And as for Masuda Method, the rate has been reduced by 50%.

According to Serebii...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I am on the verge of giving up.  10+ boxes of Honedge eggs hatched, load of excellent stats but no shinies.  Over a hundred Super Repels used for chaining and I get to twenty-something and the chain breaks.  Nothing useful at Friend Safari.  Yeah, I have no life ;-)


----------



## Blu Rose

Don't give up _that_ easily! You might win against me if you get a single shiny! And, imagine being at 36 and the chain breaks (That's my life...) Will post a pic later...)


As DemonOtaku just brought it up, I am well aware that the Shinies in eggs are easily manipulated. We are coming up with a solution now.


----------



## FireNinja1

3 IV Adamant Pumpkaboo

Hatched from an egg on my 5th or 6th try.


----------



## Blu Rose

Okay, one, the egg solution: We have none. Unless if we all want to ban egg shinies, which I don't think we do, then there is no solution. All I can say is that I hope y'all play fair. 

Congrats, FireNinja1! Your Shiny is currently being judged...


----------



## Nefarious

It seems pretty legit. Showing it's personal statues page would be nice, though.

Congrats on the shiny FireNinja1!


----------



## Blu Rose

DemonOtaku said:


> It seems pretty legit. Showing it's personal statues page would be nice, though.



Yeah... I say legitimate!


----------



## FireNinja1

Btw, there are no 3DS hacks (that are known to me). I have two other Pumpkaboo with the same nature and ability, if that helps anything (use of the Everstone in Geosenge Town!).


----------



## Blu Rose

FireNinja1 said:


> Btw, there are no 3DS hacks (that are known to me). I have two other Pumpkaboo with the same nature and ability, if that helps anything (use of the Everstone in Geosenge Town!).



Well, yeah, I think they are developing AR3DS though... Well, there is the TSV program, but I personally think that you didn't use it, nor would have a reason to do so.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The TSV program is new, and was just introduced to the community. I doubt anyone would use it to cheat at this point.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> The TSV program is new, and was just introduced to the community. I doubt anyone would use it to cheat at this point.



And it isn't really cheating using this method anyway. More of an exploit, but it is hard to find people with matching Shiny Values. Here are some of them if you want to check: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Rqdzl2d2tSSl9iR3dPY3kwWHc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd love to add my name, but I don't know my TSV.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> I'd love to add my name, but I don't know my TSV.



Neither do I. Going to attempt to find out tonight when I have more time to try to get it to work. If I can get it to work, I can tell you yours.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Okay, thanks Scribbler. ;D


----------



## Blu Rose

View attachment 17628

I have officially decided to give up on Electrike; and move to Pachirsu. Also, a picture of the Shinx that messed up the chain of 48 shown (mentioned long, long ago...)

View attachment 17629

Edit: Just discovered Shiny Manectric looked like a boss...

View attachment 17630

Back to Electrike!


----------



## Silversea

Blu Rose said:


> I have officially decided to give up on Electrike; and move to Pachirsu. Also, a picture of the Shinx that messed up the chain of 48 shown (mentioned long, long ago...)
> 
> Edit: Just discovered Shiny Manectric looked like a boss...
> 
> View attachment 17630
> 
> Back to Electrike!



Yeah I could like shiny Manectric (my brother has one).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> Okay, one, the egg solution: We have none. Unless if we all want to ban egg shinies, which I don't think we do, then there is no solution. All I can say is that I hope y'all play fair.
> 
> Congrats, FireNinja1! Your Shiny is currently being judged...



Yes, the solution is to match the Trainer ID and name. If the name doesn't match the submitter, then they didn't hatch it.


----------



## Nefarious

Silversea said:


> Yes, the solution is to match the Trainer ID and name. If the name doesn't match the submitter, then they didn't hatch it.



Yes, but they could have hatched a shiny that someone gave them or use someone else's shinies and just taken a picture of it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does anyone have Instacheck set up? I want to check my ID but I'm on Mac and there's no Mac version.


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> Yeah I could like shiny Manectric (my brother has one).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the solution is to match the Trainer ID and name. If the name doesn't match the submitter, then they didn't hatch it.



Well, the problem with that is that the Trainer ID of an egg is always the hatcher, whether the egg was traded or not.

I like bluuuuuuuuueeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, is there any rule against coloured text? Just wondering... I don't remember reading about it...

Edit: Whoops, didn't see page 53 at all there...


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Well, the problem with that is that the Trainer ID of an egg is always the hatcher, whether the egg was traded or not.
> 
> I like bluuuuuuuuueeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyways, is there any rule against coloured text? Just wondering... I don't remember reading about it...
> 
> Edit: Whoops, didn't see page 53 at all there...



I don't think there is a rule. I have never heard of one anyway. Colored text makes everything more fun!


----------



## Dr J

I'll have a 31/31/31/31/31/1 shiny male eevee very soon. Found somebody who matches his egg's sv and he said he'd hatch the egg for me tonight ^_^ Will post a picture of him once I have him. Dunno which eon to make him yet though.


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> I'll have a 31/31/31/31/31/1 shiny male eevee very soon. Found somebody who matches his egg's sv and he said he'd hatch the egg for me tonight ^_^ Will post a picture of him once I have him. Dunno which eon to make him yet though.



I'd cry if I got a 5IV with 1 speed ;-;. I'd go for vaporeon or umbreon, since its never going to be fast.


----------



## Dr J

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Hopefully my new female can produce better results for me. As my male glaceon has 31/31/x/31/31/31, and the female eevee I'm currently breeding him with has x/x/31/31/x/x. So I'm more, or less, currently breeding for a better female for him to make better offspring with.

update: my male with 31/31/31/31/31/1 is in the process of being hatched as a shiny now! Soon, he shall be Shade the Shiny Umbreon. And he will be forever loved by all.

UPDATE2:



Spoiler








Meet Shade, my new perfect IV shiny eevee! Soon to be a Shiny Umbreon[wish I had the right berries to speed up getting him happy enough with me for evolution]


----------



## FireNinja1

Btw, if you go to Anistar City, there will be a girl who says the memories of Pok?mon. If they say they saw the current owner when they first hatched, it's legitimate and is hatched by them. If not, then it's wasn't hatched by them. Also, if it brings up anything about trading, they didn't hatch the shiny.

For example, let's say that I have a shiny Pumpkaboo. The Memory Girl says:
"Pumpkaboo hatched from an egg and saw Steve for the the first time at... a large city. The Pok?mon remembers that it got overwhelmed with emotion."

Now, let's take my German Abra:
"Abra met _____ at... a safari. _____ threw a Pok? Ball at it, and they started to travel together... [blah blah blah, irrelevant stuff]
...Abra became Steve's friend when it arrived via *Link Trade* at..."

Link Trade is key here. It means that it's wasn't originally their's, therefore, it's isn't a shiny that they hatched.


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Hopefully my new female can produce better results for me. As my male glaceon has 31/31/x/31/31/31, and the female eevee I'm currently breeding him with has x/x/31/31/x/x. So I'm more, or less, currently breeding for a better female for him to make better offspring with.
> 
> update: my male with 31/31/31/31/31/1 is in the process of being hatched as a shiny now! Soon, he shall be Shade the Shiny Umbreon. *And he will be forever loved by all.*



Or so you think... Hmhmhmhmhmhm... Hahahahahaha! Muahahahahahahahahahahaha! (Also, I apologize in advance for being a tad bit inappropriate, you are forcing your Pok?mon to breed with its children?! Don't worry, I do that too...) 

@FireNinja1 So, what you're saying is is that you should provide a screenshot of what the memory girl says in order to prove that the hatched Pok?mon is your's? Or, rather, that this is a theory and may not work on eggs?


----------



## Dr J

FireNinja1 said:


> Btw, if you go to Anistar City, there will be a girl who says the memories of Pok?mon. If they say they saw the current owner when they first hatched, it's legitimate and is hatched by them. If not, then it's wasn't hatched by them. Also, if it brings up anything about trading, they didn't hatch the shiny.
> 
> For example, let's say that I have a shiny Pumpkaboo. The Memory Girl says:
> "Pumpkaboo hatched from an egg and saw Steve for the the first time at... a large city. The Pok?mon remembers that it got overwhelmed with emotion."
> 
> Now, let's take my German Abra:
> "Abra met _____ at... a safari. _____ threw a Pok? Ball at it, and they started to travel together... [blah blah blah, irrelevant stuff]
> ...Abra became Steve's friend when it arrived via *Link Trade* at..."
> 
> Link Trade is key here. It means that it's wasn't originally their's, therefore, it's isn't a shiny that they hatched.



I'd still accept it as their shiny if they did the work breeding for it, but found somebody with a matching TSV to hatch it for them[like I just did with Shade]

TSV - Trainer Shiny Value


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> I'd still accept it as their shiny if they did the work breeding for it, but found somebody with a matching TSV to hatch it for them[like I just did with Shade]
> 
> TSV - Trainer Shiny Value



So... Is Shade your's for the keeping? Or, rather, did it work?


----------



## Dr J

Spoiler







It sure did, and he's mine for the keeping with his awesome IVs. He'll be an awesome umbreon soon. (sorry for the poor quality, my cell's camera sucks)


----------



## violetneko

How do you determine TSV, and how did you find Shade's match?


----------



## Dr J

you use InstaCheck Hotspot to check TSV's and egg SVs. And I found his match over on reddit.

edit: I've also hatched two shinies for people so far. Shiny Flechling, and a shiny Larvesta(got a 31/x/31/31/31/31/31 larvesta back for helping to hatch the larvesta =D)


----------



## violetneko

InstaCheck isn't working for me... I can't connect the 3DS to it, and I can't find the program to run as per the instructions.
If I do get it going, can you help me to check an Eevee egg?


----------



## Dr J

you should be able to check your eggs without help if you get it working(I could be wrong, and if I am; I'll help)


----------



## violetneko

Finally got it connected. Edit: Pokemon is taking forever to connect to internet; kinda has me worried...


----------



## Dr J

Nice, I can't get it to even start for me. Just keeps saying the program failed to run.


----------



## violetneko

Jinjiro, can I do the trade thing to check? It just says I have to show it, and scan the thingy, and it'll tell me everything.


----------



## Dr J

Sure, I'll add your FC now

edit: wait.. already added you.

Mind checking the SV of my egg for me? Couldn't hurt to know what it's SV is afterall[as I am trying to hatch another shiny eevee for a friend now, though I need a good stat roll on it lol]


----------



## Blu Rose

I'm actually surprised it works: Welcome to the RNG Abuse method of the sixth generation!


----------



## violetneko

Well, it's shiny value is 7.


----------



## Dr J

My current egg's SV is 7? Fun lol what the rest of the info displayed for the egg?


----------



## Nefarious

That Shiny Torchic... Was hatched by someone else so this doesn't count to the competition. Just wanted to test out this new method myself.


Spoiler








In other news, I helped 5 people get their desired shinies today. 
I can't help feel excited doing it, because you'll never know what'll pop out of those eggs.


----------



## Dr J

Unless they tell you ahead of time, yeah; its definitely a fun little surprise for the hatcher.


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, technically, I wouldn't count them in the competition, as it is just way too darned easy. As somebody said earlier, the only time wasted is when you are looking for someone with the same shiny TSV. Overall, I am personally thinking about banning hatched Shinies in the competition... Umm... It is easier than chain fishing, and chain fishing was quite literally banned for being too easy...

Just saying.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Well, technically, I wouldn't count them in the competition, as it is just way too darned easy. As somebody said earlier, the only time wasted is when you are looking for someone with the same shiny TSV. Overall, I am personally thinking about banning hatched Shinies in the competition... Umm... It is easier than chain fishing, and chain fishing was quite literally banned for being too easy...
> 
> Just saying.



Yeah.. might be a good idea to ban the hatching method now that this has been discovered. Only takes one egg now. Unless your going for perfect IVs. Still haven't gotten my army of 31/31/31/31/31/31 eevees yet. Got my shiny eevee so I'm happy about that though. xD

I'd say let people hatch still if they don't use the SV Method.. except it's too easy to just say you hatched ____ amount of eggs. And there's no way to prove you didn't.



Blu Rose said:


> I'm actually surprised it works: Welcome to the RNG Abuse method of the sixth generation!



I wouldn't call it RNG Abuse Method, as it's more of a Shiny Value Abuse then anything lol


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, it might as well be RNG Abuse. The TSV is a hidden value that determines shininess. Well, I guess that hatching eggs using SV method is hereby officially banned. We are sorry to hear it, but we might just have to ban Shinies from eggs in sixth generation... I think the Pumpkaboo hatched already has been the only official completely legitimate Shiny so far... Anyways, if you do present hatched Pok?mon from now on, you have to present a screenshot of what the memory girl says. Oh, Jinjiro, please tell me Shade's memory evaluation, please...

Edit: Well, i guess it doesn't control IVs, so... Good point, Jinjiro.


----------



## Dr J

Shade was traded to another person to be hatched[I wasn't using him as my entry for that reason lol]. I bred for his IVs, then traded him to another to get him hatched. So he doesn't count toward the event. My entry is planned to be a shiny ponyta(or was, though just presenting a screen cap from the memory girl would work to prove you hatched it yourself and didn't use the SV Method to get it).

So yeah.. he's from the SV Method.


----------



## Blu Rose

Okay, from now on it is necessary to present a screenshot of the memory evaluator's sayings in order for a hatched egg on generation six to be considered legitimate. Thanks, Jinjiro!


----------



## Dr J

Which means.. I can still enter my shiny ponyta![once I get one xD]


----------



## Blu Rose

Precisely.


----------



## Dr J

even if I don't win, I'm not gonna stop breeding horses until a shiny one decides to show me some love.


----------



## Nefarious

You don't really need the memory girl, you just to need to know the player's OT and ID and see if it matches up with the shiny.
But whatever; it's too late to collect everyone's OT and ID now.


----------



## Dr J

DemonOtaku said:


> You don't really need the memory girl, you just to need to know the player's OT and ID and see if it matches up with the shiny.
> But whatever; it's too late to collect everyone's OT and ID now.



that's actually a good way to do it to. Show your own ID and the ID of the shiny pokemon. Using the Shiny Value Method only shows you the shiny value of the egg, but you can't actually change it to match your own shiny value[yet. Probably a coming future once the games are truely hacked].


----------



## Jake

so what is this SV method you guys are talking about?
could someone please explain?


----------



## Dr J

The SV Method is using InstaCheck Hotspot to find your shiny value and that of your eggs you've bred; then finding somebody who matches your egg's SV and getting them to hatch the egg for you; resulting in an easy shiny.

my shiny eevee with an IV spread of 31/31/31/31/31/1 was obtained through that method; and now I have to get another for a friend of mine who wants a shiny vapy from me.


----------



## Jake

wat???

explain a little more or elaborate or link me to something which better explains it?


----------



## Dr J

The SV[Shiny Value] is what determins if the egg will be shiny or not by if it matches your own SV. Say, for instance, your SV is 1234, and you've bred a bunch of eggs with the following SVs

1324
1243
2143
1234 
4321

Out of those five eggs, the only one that would be shiny when hatched is the one that has your shiny value on it. In other words, the egg with the SV of 1234, which matches your SV for this; would hatch as a shiny whatever pokemon it is. The rest would all be normal colors.

Basically if your SV is 1234, and you breed an egg with 1234 as its SV then

TSV = ESV = Shiny
TSV /= ESV = Normal

(TSV = Trainer Shiny Value, ESV = Egg Shiny Value)

Note: To find these values you need a program called InstaCheck Hotspot. Don't ask me how to use it though, I've never been able to get it to even start.

Oh, and actual SV values are between 0 and 9999.


----------



## Jake

Hmm thanks

i'll check it out later probably


----------



## Nefarious

Jinjiro said:


> The SV[Shiny Value] is what determins if the egg will be shiny or not by if it matches your own SV. Say, for instance, your SV is 1234, and you've bred a bunch of eggs with the following SVs
> 
> 1324
> 1243
> 2143
> 1234
> 4321
> 
> Out of those five eggs, the only one that would be shiny when hatched is the one that has your shiny value on it. In other words, the egg with the SV of 1234, which matches your SV for this; would hatch as a shiny whatever pokemon it is. The rest would all be normal colors.
> 
> Basically if your SV is 1234, and you breed an egg with 1234 as its SV then
> 
> TSV = ESV = Shiny
> TSV /= ESV = Normal
> 
> (TSV = Trainer Shiny Value, ESV = Egg Shiny Value)
> 
> Note: To find these values you need a program called InstaCheck Hotspot. Don't ask me how to use it though, I've never been able to get it to even start.
> 
> *Oh, and actual SV values are between 0 and 9999*.



Actually they are between 0-4096.


----------



## violetneko

If you guys ever need 1898 let me know. 
Meanwhile, back to the friend safari :3


----------



## Silversea

DemonOtaku said:


> Actually they are between 0-4096.



This, otherwise the shiny rate would have been the same @ 8000.


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> This, otherwise the shiny rate would have been the same @ 8000.



8912, to be precise. (I think)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Well, I'm on my last box of Honedge.  I've been hatching them for 3 days now, sent hundreds into the abyss (and some into WT) and still no shiny.  So after this box, I'm going to start again with Eevee.  Or maybe Squirtle.  Or Shinx.  Or or or...  Chaining is too frustrating, so it's hatching only for me.  I have no way of checking my TSV so it's only the long way for me...

Edit - Got a question.  If the egg will only hatch a shiny Pokemon if the TSV and ESV are the same, and there are 4097 possible values (so a 1 in 4097 chance of hatching a shiny) how exactly does the Masuda method work in X and Y?


----------



## Blu Rose

The egg becomes shiny once the TSV and the ESV are the same. The Masuda Method is a completely different process, where I think personally that it makes the games so that it can only generate ESVs of a set number's radius around the TSV. I may be completely wrong, this was just a shot in the dark... And, I think that the chances are somewhere around 1 in 1000 or something like that. I am not too sure I am right, though.

Edit: Also, I don't think that the game has programmed an ESV of 0.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Would be interesting perhaps if someone with access to the checking software would look at Masuda-ed eggs and see what the ESV range is as compared to the TSV, and if it is different to the ESV range of non-Masuda-ed eggs.  Just to see what Masuda does to the chances.


----------



## Silversea

From what I'm aware, Masuda method simply tests the value twice. If it isn't your value the first time it resets it.


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, they both seem plausible...


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> From what I'm aware, Masuda method simply tests the value twice. If it isn't your value the first time it resets it.



I heard the Masuda method causes the shiny value to be rerolled six times(stopping before the sixth reroll if it lands on your shiny value.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> The egg becomes shiny once the TSV and the ESV are the same. The Masuda Method is a completely different process, where I think personally that it makes the games so that it can only generate ESVs of a set number's radius around the TSV. I may be completely wrong, this was just a shot in the dark... And, I think that the chances are somewhere around 1 in 1000 or something like that. I am not too sure I am right, though.
> 
> Edit: Also, I don't think that the game has programmed an ESV of 0.



I've seen a few people with a TSV of 0


----------



## Silversea

Just got another shiny eevee (my 3rd), with   31\26\31\31\7\18. Not going to be using it in battle but since its finally male I might use it for breeding better eevees.


----------



## Dr J

lol so you have a male and a female shiny eevee? lucky. (still can't wait to get my shiny flareon moved to Y)


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> lol so you have a male and a female shiny eevee? lucky. (still can't wait to get my shiny flareon moved to Y)



Going to aim for a shiny eevee team, but that probably isn't practical. Then again I'm halfway there I guess.

You won't be disappointed with shiny flareon, its very attractive in this game.


----------



## Dr J

I love how my shiny umbreon looks(and I have a shiny vaporeon to move as well.. and a shiny leafeon and glaceon too xD)

so.. flareon, umbreon, vaporeon, leafeon, and glaceon. That's 5/6 for a shiny eevee team. xD

oh wait.. I forgot about my shiny eevee named Snow. Probably gonna turn her into an espeon.

edit: course, my AR was very helpful in 'finding' them. Wild Pokemon Are Shiny AR cheat for the win.
edit again: though my shiny dragonair isn't from cheating. Yay for free shinies from in-game events x3 Got a couple like that. The rest are all cheated for.


----------



## violetneko

Poketransfer just get here already! DX
I have quite a few good pokemon from White...


----------



## Dr J

I'm sure everyone wants their pokemans from their other games in the new one already. I half expect it to launch, then suddenly be disabled because people abused it lol


----------



## violetneko

That would suck... quite badly.


----------



## violetneko

The Pokecheck thing is really cool and addicting! On that note I just got my first 4IV pokemon, almost 5. It's a Staryu with 10\31\31\30\31\31 I'm excited XD


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> I love how my shiny umbreon looks(and I have a shiny vaporeon to move as well.. and a shiny leafeon and glaceon too xD)
> 
> so.. flareon, umbreon, vaporeon, leafeon, and glaceon. That's 5/6 for a shiny eevee team. xD
> 
> oh wait.. I forgot about my shiny eevee named Snow. Probably gonna turn her into an espeon.
> 
> edit: course, my AR was very helpful in 'finding' them. Wild Pokemon Are Shiny AR cheat for the win.
> edit again: though my shiny dragonair isn't from cheating. Yay for free shinies from in-game events x3 Got a couple like that. The rest are all cheated for.



Eh, with the current system to obtaining shinies I think I prefer the "legit" way ;p At least I can say they are not hacked /ARed.


----------



## Dr J

Fun fact: the SV Method of getting shinies might be about to be stopping in its tracks. Trade server went down for maintenance. Watch eggs become untradable now.


----------



## keybug55

I was casually training in the Winding Woods and I came across a Shiny Noctowl, I started freaking out xD


----------



## violetneko

Nice! Reminds me of a HootHoot I found in HeartGold. Noctowls are awesome :3


----------



## Jake

Jinjiro said:


> Fun fact: the SV Method of getting shinies might be about to be stopping in its tracks. Trade server went down for maintenance. Watch eggs become untradable now.



so did eggs being untradable happen?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Thanks for the explanations on how Masuda affects the chances mathematically guys.  Sorry it's taken me 3 pages to reply, I'm in the UK so you guys get to chat while I'm sleeping, then I come on here all on my ownsome...


----------



## Dr J

Jake. said:


> so did eggs being untradable happen?



Nope, eggs can still be traded. I just traded for a 5IV eevee egg[female]

edit: Oh, and I finally got my hands on a female eevee with 5 perfect IVs, so I'm now mass producing good IV eevees[or I should be. Using a male with 5 perfect IVs and destiny knot]


----------



## Blu Rose

keybug55 said:


> I was casually training in the Winding Woods and I came across a Shiny Noctowl, I started freaking out xD



If you provide a screenshot of the summary screen, the the judges might give you a point in the shiny hunting competition. When I say probably, I mean they are extremely likely to.


----------



## Dr J

Woot! Another shiny eevee[once again, can't be used for the competition though. SV Method was used(wasn't planning on using it again for another eevee but.. that eevee was too good to pass up getting her to be shiny{Eevee (F) - Serious, Adaptability, 31\31\31\31\31\22})]

Oh, and we've all seen shiny eevees before, so I'm not posting a picture of her


----------



## violetneko

Jinjiro said:


> Woot! Another shiny eevee[once again, can't be used for the competition though. SV Method was used(wasn't planning on using it again for another eevee but.. that eevee was too good to pass up getting her to be shiny{Eevee (F) - Serious, Adaptability, 31\31\31\31\31\22})]
> 
> Oh, and we've all seen shiny eevees before, so I'm not posting a picture of her



Awesome! Glad it worked out! Can't find anybody with 7 as their number XD


----------



## Dr J

Try http://www.reddit.com/r/svgiveaway or http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/new/

That's where I've been going to find SV matches. Currently doing an eevee egg giveaway there. Anyone who matches the SV gets the egg they match. 

Basically.. free shinies. xD

edit: Course, if the method ever catches on around here; I'd do the giveaways here too. Though.. I probably won't do anymore now that I have so many fuzzballs xD(and a male and female shiny eevee)


----------



## violetneko

Man, there's nothing on Reddit with my SV...


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> Woot! Another shiny eevee[once again, can't be used for the competition though. SV Method was used(wasn't planning on using it again for another eevee but.. that eevee was too good to pass up getting her to be shiny{Eevee (F) - Serious, Adaptability, 31\31\31\31\31\22})]
> 
> Oh, and we've all seen shiny eevees before, so I'm not posting a picture of her



Serious nature huh...what do you plan to do with it?

EDIT: By the way, to everyone, at this point its a low chance that the first egg you get will have a value match with anyone on the spreadsheets and such. I always breed at least 20 before searching for matches.


----------



## Dr J

Kokoro is going to be a pretty Flareon in due time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



violetneko said:


> Man, there's nothing on Reddit with my SV...



Just keep watching[try searching for your SV with the search bar, that's how I just found a 5 perfect IV female shelder that I'm a match for. Can't wait to see her.]


----------



## violetneko

Jinjiro said:


> Just keep watching[try searching for your SV with the search bar, that's how I just found a 5 perfect IV female shelder that I'm a match for. Can't wait to see her.]



I did that. Nothing. Literally nothing. XD


----------



## Dr J

well, the method was only just discovered. Give it time.

edit: now.. if I could just come up with a name for my orange shellder....


----------



## Scribbler397

Found a pokemon matching my sv in a giveaway! Hopefully I can get him. He is a shiny vulpix!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got the egg. Now to hatch it!


----------



## Dr J

Lucky! I've been trying to nab a vulpix that matches my SV[but so far no one's bred one]. Got a shellder though.

by the way, Scribbler.. when did you plan on picking up that eevee you asked me to save for you?


----------



## Blu Rose

After 26 eggs, this beauty appeared:


Spoiler



View attachment 17757

View attachment 17758


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> After 26 eggs, this beauty appeared:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17757
> 
> View attachment 17758



Congrats!


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> After 26 eggs, this beauty appeared:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17757
> 
> View attachment 17758



I wouldn't say that's a beauty, but that's just me =P


----------



## Nefarious

Blu Rose said:


> After 26 eggs, this beauty appeared:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17757
> 
> View attachment 17758



Nice. 
---
I got 2 shinies from giveaways. A shiny Sneasel (Already have one but you can never have too many Sneasel. :3)
And a shiny Gligar.
Also got a shiny Remoraid from helping hatch a shiny for someone.


----------



## Blu Rose

Would it be safe to say that FireNinja1 and I are tied in first with the number of points? I'm not trying to convey that I am desperate here, just reading over it sounded likeso.


----------



## Nefarious

Blu Rose said:


> Would it be safe to say that FireNinja1 and I are tied in first with the number of points? I'm not trying to convey that I am desperate here, just reading over it sounded likeso.



I've been hoping to get a shiny in the Friend Safari while I'm level grinding on Audinos, but no luck there. Plus when one falls head/shoulder first to the ground because of some darn teens fooling around it really takes the patience of a guy. xc
I may have to resource to Chaining. >.> I have become better at it though.


----------



## Nefarious

You guys won't believe what just happened to me... ._.
When I accidentally went into the grass a *&%^* shiny Smeargle appeared. Dam thing killed it's self. I... I give up on life. ;A;
Here's a crappy blurry photo as proof.


Spoiler


----------



## Ricardo

DemonOtaku said:


> You guys won't believe what just happened to me... ._.
> When I accidentally went into the grass a *&%^* shiny Smeargle appeared. Dam thing killed it's self. I... I give up on life. ;A;
> Here's a crappy blurry photo as proof.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17803



I know how you feel. Two weeks ago or so I ran into a shiny Graveler in Victory Road. I used a Quick Ball and it didn't work and then it used Explosion or Selfdestruct, I don't remember. I was so pissed because I was praying for that Graveler to not use an Explosion attack.


----------



## *Jordan*

I actually had the most nerve wracking experience. I encountered a shiny Electrode in a friend safari and I was so worried it was going to have self destruct. Thankfully, after about 10 pok?balls, I caught it. Turns out that it wasn't even a part of its moveset. Go figure. xD


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Would it be safe to say that FireNinja1 and I are tied in first with the number of points? I'm not trying to convey that I am desperate here, just reading over it sounded likeso.



Wait a minute.. aren't you a judge? judges shouldn't be allowed to compete... kinda.. defeats the purpose of being a judge; doesn't it?

Also, got a shiny froakie =D Named her Ashu(IVs are 31/22/31/20/31/31), no egg moves sadly; but she does have Protean.(not sure if modest nature is hindering her though)


----------



## Silversea

DemonOtaku said:


> You guys won't believe what just happened to me... ._.
> When I accidentally went into the grass a *&%^* shiny Smeargle appeared. Dam thing killed it's self. I... I give up on life. ;A;
> Here's a crappy blurry photo as proof.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17803



Wait how does a smeargle kill itself?

I had a suicide eevee before. Used false swipe and it used double-edge. (not shiny but still).


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Wait how does a smeargle kill itself?
> 
> I had a suicide eevee before. Used false swipe and it used double-edge. (not shiny but still).



well smeargle's only known move is sketch.
I'd assume it either sketched nothing (coz they threw a pokeball at the start of the battle - so it failed), or sketched a move and then ran out of PP, causing  it to use struggle nd eventually knock itself out

TL;DR - STRUGGLE


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> well smeargle's only known move is sketch.
> I'd assume it either sketched nothing (coz they threw a pokeball at the start of the battle - so it failed), or sketched a move and then ran out of PP, causing  it to use struggle nd eventually knock itself out
> 
> TL;DR - STRUGGLE



Ah I didn't know that about sketch. Never used smeargle so all I know is it had 1PP and it copied an opponent's move.


----------



## Nefarious

Yup, it sketched nothing. So it struggled to death. :c


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Wait a minute.. aren't you a judge? judges shouldn't be allowed to compete... kinda.. defeats the purpose of being a judge; doesn't it?
> 
> Also, got a shiny froakie =D Named her Ashu(IVs are 31/22/31/20/31/31), no egg moves sadly; but she does have Protean.(not sure if modest nature is hindering her though)



Well, yeah, but it is one of the only reasons I made three judges: Two judges need to be in favor. So, I wait for DemonOtaku and CreeperHugz. Also, DemonOtaku was participating.

@DemonOtaku: I personally would say congrats: But, you didn't catch it, as evidently said. Umm... We are sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dr J

Shiny Absol get.(Like my shiny froakie, it doen't count toward the competition. SV Method was used again. Not passing on a free shiny chance!)


----------



## violetneko

Heh, does everyone have your SV? XP


----------



## Dr J

Mine? Nah, I'm just searching for my SV at reddit.


----------



## Jake

Jinjiro said:


> Mine? Nah, I'm just searching for my SV at reddit.



link to reddit thing please?
you've probs linked it somewhere before but I kinda wanna hatch some more shinys 'casue I haven't played Pokemon for a long time lol.


o w8 i found it. but one question, how to i add the name/FC/SV after my name? like this
http://prntscr.com/263pfu


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Wait a minute.. aren't you a judge? judges shouldn't be allowed to compete... kinda.. defeats the purpose of being a judge; doesn't it?
> 
> Also, got a shiny froakie =D Named her Ashu(IVs are 31/22/31/20/31/31), no egg moves sadly; but she does have Protean.(not sure if modest nature is hindering her though)



It is actually one of the two most popular natures for Greninja, with timid being the other. It is a viable competitive option,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> link to reddit thing please?
> you've probs linked it somewhere before but I kinda wanna hatch some more shinys 'casue I haven't played Pokemon for a long time lol.
> 
> 
> o w8 i found it. but one question, how to i add the name/FC/SV after my name? like this
> http://prntscr.com/263pfu



Figured that out yesterday after half an hour of searching. Look on the righthand side of the screen where the sidebar with menus and such is. Underneath the subscribe button towards  the top, there should be some text mentioning "flair" and then have your username and an edit button next to it or somewhere near it. Click that, and then type something like this: TSV: [561] FC: [3351-4620-0608]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> Mine? Nah, I'm just searching for my SV at reddit.



You're lucky. I have only found one so far that matched mine. Thankfully I have no competition to get it though, as no one else in their database has that number.


----------



## Jake

thank i did it.
Got a shiny Goomy through the SV method, but nothing else has popped since haven't seen any eggs with my SV.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Scribbler397 said:


> It is actually one of the two most popular natures for Greninja, with timid being the other. It is a viable competitive option,
> .



I think +Spe natures are superior and almost mandatory on a frail but proactive Pokemon like Protean Greninja. Timid is the go-to nature, unless you're running U-Turn too, in which case Hasty is the best.


----------



## Blu Rose

So, I decided to hatch some Phione Eggs I had gotten a year or two ago:



Spoiler



   

View attachment 17867

Proof it is legitimate:

View attachment 17868
                          
Status Screen:

View attachment 17869
                          

If you can't tell, I am extremely happy! This was an official dream shiny for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I will treasure her FOREVER!!!!!!!! (I don't care if it doesn't have a gender, it is a HER!)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Two in 2 days Blu Rose?  Congrats!  Incidentally and for the record I have no problem at all with any or all of the judges also participating.  It's not like we're competing for a million dollar jackpot, after all.  As for me, I've hatched about a billion Charmander eggs and a similar number of Honedge.  Some great stats (perfect 31/31/31/31/31/0 Honedge and almost perfect 31/31/31/31/x/31 Charmander) but no shinies.  Chaining doesn't work for me, and FS is not throwing anything at me either.  I'll carry on for the weekend (might do Shinx next) but I think I'll be getting the wooden spoon award...


----------



## Blu Rose

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Two in 2 days Blu Rose?  Congrats!  Incidentally and for the record I have no problem at all with any or all of the judges also participating.  It's not like we're competing for a million dollar jackpot, after all.  As for me, I've hatched about a billion Charmander eggs and a similar number of Honedge.  Some great stats (perfect 31/31/31/31/31/0 Honedge and almost perfect 31/31/31/31/x/31 Charmander) but no shinies.  Chaining doesn't work for me, and FS is not throwing anything at me either.  I'll carry on for the weekend (might do Shinx next) but I think I'll be getting the wooden spoon award...



Well, technically, two in 2 years (The egg PID was generated then.)

Now that I think about it, I caught Scurryer#1 _after_ I got that egg... Overall, I could've hatched this egg two years ago!
Scurryer was caught on March of this year, the fourth at around 4:17 P.M... Hey, Shinx looks like a boss. Anyways, don't give up! I don't think by any means that I am going to get ANOTHER Shiny by Monday. Come on, people, I discovered how to give Forum Bells yesterday! (In other words, 100 bells to the winner of this contest!)


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> You're lucky. I have only found one so far that matched mine. Thankfully I have no competition to get it though, as no one else in their database has that number.



Heh, I've got, I believe, 2 or 3 other people there with my SV


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Well I've finally (after 3 days) got a 5IV female Charmander so I've swapped out the 4IV one I had as mum and we'll see what she produces.  Dad is a 4IV Japanese Aron.  I'm only going to do another box or two of Charmander now, I've hatched well over 400 and I'm getting seriously bored.  Does anyone know if swapping parents (or even species) does anything to shiny chances?  Does it reset somehow, or is it always 1/4000-ish when using the Masuda method?


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Well I've finally (after 3 days) got a 5IV female Charmander so I've swapped out the 4IV one I had as mum and we'll see what she produces.  Dad is a 4IV Japanese Aron.  I'm only going to do another box or two of Charmander now, I've hatched well over 400 and I'm getting seriously bored.  Does anyone know if swapping parents (or even species) does anything to shiny chances?  Does it reset somehow, or is it always 1/4000-ish when using the Masuda method?



The mm chances are 1/2000ish now. Changing parents doesn't reset it because it works differently than chaining.


----------



## Dr J

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Well I've finally (after 3 days) got a 5IV female Charmander so I've swapped out the 4IV one I had as mum and we'll see what she produces.  Dad is a 4IV Japanese Aron.  I'm only going to do another box or two of Charmander now, I've hatched well over 400 and I'm getting seriously bored.  Does anyone know if swapping parents (or even species) does anything to shiny chances?  Does it reset somehow, or is it always 1/4000-ish when using the Masuda method?



I seriously want one of your extra eggs if you get one with 3372 as its SV. Seriously.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I have no way of checking unfortunately - got a laptop, but no wire to bypass the Wi-Fi.  If you can check them, you're welcome to one of them.


----------



## Gingersnap

ahh can someone check my SV please? i just cant do it with mine even though i have a laptop...


----------



## Blu Rose

@Gingersnap: I would love to, but I don't have X/Y...

*Anyways, we have 17 1/2 hours left of the Shiny Competition! Who will win? So far, the tallies are:

FireNinja1 leads the way with one point *(my shinies haven't been deemed legitimate by two of the three judges).


----------



## Dr J

Gingersnap said:


> ahh can someone check my SV please? i just cant do it with mine even though i have a laptop...



I would... but I have the same issue. My laptop can't even start the program

edit: just finished power training my shiny greninja. Focused on her speed mostly[figured ninjas are supposed to be fast, so lets make her fast as well], I did do some special attack/attack/special defence/defence/and HP training as well; of course.

Here's hoping I didn't screw Ashu up.


----------



## Nefarious

Blu Rose said:


> FireNinja1 leads the way with one point (my shinies haven't been deemed legitimate by two of the three judges.)



Oh, well the Scraggy and Phione seem legit to me.



Jinjiro said:


> Here's hoping I didn't screw Ashu up.



You can always reset the EVs with the Reset Bag if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Still slogging away with Charmander... hope at least some of these 5IV critters will be appreciated by their new owners.  I've sent over 300 of them into WT, and released another 300 (the ones with lower IVs).  And I currently have more than 2 boxes full from today's efforts.  Sigh.  I will get my shiny Charizard eventually...  Incidentally, if anyone here has access to Instacheck, I'm quite happy to trade out some eggs so you guys can find someone suitable to hatch yourselves a high-IV shiny Charmander.  I can't check them myself, unfortunately - and I can't 100% guarantee you 5 IVs either, but at least 3 are guaranteed, all with Adamant nature.  Mum is a 5IV Charmander and dad is a 4IV Aron.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dizzi, don't give up! I do not want to win this competition.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I know it's just my perception, but honestly every Charmander that hatches seems to be even more orange than the one before...  Occasionally I'll even check my Pokedex, just to make sure I haven't missed noticing a shiny hatch.  It's kind of depressing, but persistence will win the day.  Eventually.  Maybe.


----------



## Blu Rose

Hopefully.

Anyways, after a P.M. conversation, CreeperHugz says they are both legitimate. 

*Update:

I lead the way with two points, and FireNinja1 comes along with his/her (hey, you never know...) Pumpkaboo.*


----------



## Nefarious

I think Dizzi should at least get some TBT bells, as s/he's was the only other person that participated.


----------



## Blu Rose

Yeah. Good point, Mr. Otaku. Thus, I will give you forum bells after the competition ends, Dizzi Paradise!

Edit: Also, Dizzi, I used to think that every Audino I ran into was getting more purple...


----------



## Dr J

I took part too.. just never managed to get any shinies that counted xD


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, how about an effort award, then?

Love your avatar, Jinjiro...


----------



## Dr J

Hey, it was a contest; right? to the winner goes the spoils!(I gave it my best, but my best wasn't good enough)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Awwww, thanks guys!  (I'm of the female persuasion btw, I'd say I'm a girl but I'm a bit old for that!)  I've just enjoyed the competition really, is a shame we didn't have more participants (or more shinies!) but it's been fun.


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, yeah, it was... Hey, I might be the winner, so I won't gain anything, though... Ummm... Yeah, We have 27 1/2 hours left... You can still win, Jinjiro, it just isn't likely...

Oh, wait, who wants to walk me through the process of giving Forum Bells? I completely forgot, and Lynn105's explanation wasn't good enough...

@Dizzi Parasise: Oh my gosh! Finally, another male with the female persuasion!

Edit: I think we both mean personality. At least, I do.


----------



## Dr J

I'm not too worried about winning or losing anyway. This was all just for fun, no? And I certainly had fun collecting shinies[even if they don't count for the challenge]


----------



## Blu Rose

Yeah, it was for fun (and 100 forum bells, propesed by me). Yeah, even ARed Shinies give me a rush of exhiliaration, just to hear that jingle... And the blue stars flying out of it.


----------



## Nefarious

Blu Rose said:


> Oh, wait, who wants to walk me through the process of giving Forum Bells? I completely forgot, and Lynn105's explanation wasn't good enough...



I believe you click on Currency then on bells, and then click change where it says 'To Account'.
Not sure though, haven't transfer bells before.


It wasn't a bad idea at all, we just needed more active hunters. :3
And I needed better luck... (Yeah, I'm looking at you Smeargle... >.>)


----------



## Blu Rose

Yeah, amen DemonOtaku. If you had caught that Smeargle, what would you be doing now? Anyways, thanks!

Edit: I love my number of posts. Anyways, it didn't work. Is it because I am a junior member, or what?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Blu Rose said:


> @Dizzi Parasise: Oh my gosh! Finally, another male with the female persuasion!
> 
> Edit: I think we both mean personality. At least, I do.



Nope, I mean I'm a female with the female persuasion.  I think.  I am female, I am OLD by TBT standards (43), I am married, I am mum to a 16 year old boy and a 4 year old girl.  That kind of female ;-)


----------



## Nefarious

Well, if I had caught that Smeargle it would have motivated me to look for more shinies. 

---
Actually after I finish my routine in NL I'll switch over to Pokemon to breed for a shiny Torkoal as my last attempt, it's my dad's favorite Pokemon and it's shiny form isn't half bad.


----------



## Blu Rose

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh....... *Facepalm facepalm facepalm*

Wow, I thought you meant a little old to be masquerading as a female...

And, how much grief has your sixteen year old given you? 

Sorry, I feel really bad for this... Epidemic.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

LOL, no, just a little old to be referring to myself as a girl!

16 year old gives plenty of grief, yeah.  He'll do ok though, he's a good kid.

Don't feel bad Blu Rose!  It's all good.


----------



## Blu Rose

Lynn105, I see that you are about to taunt me down there... Don't even think about it.

Thanks, for being a sympathetic person. I am currently laughing.


----------



## Nefarious

If it makes you feel better I'm female with male persuasion. I just don't say it much because people judge and I like it when others mistake me for a guy. 

Anyways, if you can't transfer because your a Junior member, I can try it. How much are we transferring to her?


----------



## Blu Rose

@DemonOtaku: I was mistaken for a female twice on the guess my gender thread... Anyways, Same here, same here, except I find it quite funny when people mistake me for a female (it even happened at school, after I had moved).

Anyways, we would transfer... Say, 50? I will pay the amount back when I am no longer... Restricted to this level. Feel free to pester me until you get your money back.


----------



## Nefarious

Unfortunately I can't look like a guy, hairstyle wise, because of my mother, but I'm able to wear some guy clothing, yet I still look like a girl. Though I sound kind of like an awkward 13 year old boy so that kind of confuses people.

Done!
And it's no problem, you don't have to pay me back.


----------



## Blu Rose

Oh... I was expecting to be forced to pay you back with threat of tying to a rope amd throwing off a building (I guess that is only what one can expect when one hangs out with guys too much, am I right?). I can't wear girl clothes, but I have worn a skirt before... Best feeling ever. Except I do plan on wearing leggings sometime, though, in public at a public school... There is no dress code rule against it. 

Just saying, I am what the world colloquially calls a "Grammar Nazi (although it should be grammatical Nazi)." In other words, I don't use emoticons, nor text language and/or slang, and hate it when people make these mistakes... Just saying.


----------



## Nefarious

Hehe, yeah that's pretty much how it is, that or threatening to hit one in the groan. But I'm more calmer then my male companions, like a gentleman. I guess...
I actually have a male friend that went to school one day in short shorts and leggings. Have to say he pulled it of pretty good.

I really dislike text talk and slang, but I use emoticons so others won't get mislead when I type something that can either be taken as good or bad.


----------



## Blu Rose

That is very good to know... (the male friend, I mean). Most of the males at school hate me, and I don't care. My feminine companions do just fine, and they are quite enticing to have a conversation with (not in a perverted way...), and being the only boy within a ten-foot radius in Band helps a lot too (I play the flute). Now that I think about it, I have never had more than one male friend at each school I've been to, and I just started a new one this year! (I have done this a total of 7 times) Overall, seven male friends, at least 17 female friends...

I think it is plain hilarious how the talk got from Shiny Hunting to a Shiny Competition to this. I am quite fine with it, but, just pointing that out.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I am so glad I'm not young anymore. Kind of. Honestly, being any kind of different was hard enough when I was at school. I think in some ways there is more tolerance now but in other ways there is less. I'm just glad I don't have to go through that anymore, but I really feel for anyone going through it themselves.

Now I am old enough to get away with being a bit odd without having to deal with narrow minded stuff like you guys have to. I am sure the other mums think I'm weird (pink hair is the most obvious weird thing about me) but it doesn't affect me. And I'm self employed so I don't even have to be dealing with office gossip and that kind of thing. I love it!

And yes, I don't do text speak either, even in texts. I like emoticons though as I think they help with understanding where text might be misread. Especially on a forum like this where the average age is generally quite young and there is the divide between British English and American English, as well as more than a few posters for whom English is not their first language. Anything that can aid understanding is always a good thing.

ETA for what it's worth Blu Rose, nearly all my husband's friends at school, and all his best friends, were female. He just got on better with women than men. He's an engineer and can out-banter all the other engineers he works with but still he gets on far better with women and understands them far better than any other man I've ever met. Makes him an absolutely wonderful husband!


----------



## Dr J

Lol need me to tell Lynn off for you Blu Rose? (I'm part of the Open Social chat group with her, and also part of the staff =D[and I'm always giving her a hard time xD])


----------



## Blu Rose

@Dizzi Paradise: Well, I guess I am glad that you are in a happy relationship, and hope I will get one where I can be as happy as you.

@Jinjiro: I am a good schoolfriend with her: She is the only reason I am on these forums! Don't worry, I go lenient on her, meaning you can give her all the grief you want!

*Update: 21 2/3 hours left everyone! I can only hope that people will beat the crap out of me in terms of shininess.*


----------



## Dr J

LOL Time to steal as many of her flowers as I can next time I'm in her AC town then xD [I kid, of course. I'd never do something like that to anyone. Turn their town into pothole haven? Maybe.]


----------



## Blu Rose

Eh, Pothole Haven seems like a lovely place.


----------



## Dr J

Except for the whole.. holes everywhere. Blocking everything.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Blu Rose said:


> and hope I will get one where I can be as happy as you.



You will, you will.  Just find the person who fits you, and don't try to force yourself to fit them and you won't go far wrong.

Must admit I am impressed by the level of maturity on here.  Much less schoolyard stuff than on certain other gaming forums.  Which of course is why I'm here instead of there!

I have given up on shiny Charmander for now, and am trying to get better at chaining.  It looks so easy in the YouTube vids, but I always seem to get to 30-odd and then pick the wrong patch.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> You will, you will.  Just find the person who fits you, and don't try to force yourself to fit them and you won't go far wrong.
> 
> Must admit I am impressed by the level of maturity on here.  Much less schoolyard stuff than on certain other gaming forums.  Which of course is why I'm here instead of there!
> 
> I have given up on shiny Charmander for now, and am trying to get better at chaining.  It looks so easy in the YouTube vids, but I always seem to get to 30-odd and then pick the wrong patch.



Have you tried the SV giveaways on Reddit? I don't like the community there (lots of the schoolyard stuff you are refering to and way too much cursing), but they have great giveaways if you know your sv. I have already gotten a shiny vulpix and a shiny fennekin after only two days. They both have decent ivs as well.

I hate how the youtube videos make it look so easy, but then I realized, they probably videoed themselves chaining hundreds of times to get the one videos that I was watching. It's misleading when we don't see all of their failed attempts.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Unfortunately I don't know my SV and have no way of checking it.  Anyway, I kind of prefer doing it the hard way, makes it more 'mine' you know?  Although I have to say these Charmander are really trying my patience...


----------



## Dr J

Claimed a third shiny eevee from reddit[he's mine later tonight]. Still hoping to get a vulpix or honedge sometime soon.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Unfortunately I don't know my SV and have no way of checking it.  Anyway, I kind of prefer doing it the hard way, makes it more 'mine' you know?  Although I have to say these Charmander are really trying my patience...



Gonna try getting the program to work for myself later this week when I get a longer cable to connect my computer to the modem. If I can get it to work, would you like me to check yours?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

That would be great Scribbler,  thank you. I'd be quite happy hatching for other people actually, kind of like a shiny Pokemon midwife.


----------



## violetneko

Got another shiny from Reddit! This time a female Eevee! I'll probably evolve her to Sylveon :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, anyone that needs it, I can look up your SV. Anyway, I found someone that has an awesome fire safari so I'm going to camp there for a while and try my luck. :3


----------



## Blu Rose

Dizzi Paradise said:


> You will, you will.  Just find the person who fits you, and don't try to force yourself to fit them and you won't go far wrong.
> 
> Must admit I am impressed by the level of maturity on here.  Much less schoolyard stuff than on certain other gaming forums.  Which of course is why I'm here instead of there!
> 
> I have given up on shiny Charmander for now, and am trying to get better at chaining.  It looks so easy in the YouTube vids, but I always seem to get to 30-odd and then pick the wrong patch.



For one, I am also really surprised at the level of maturity, too. Second of all, one can only hope. And, third of all, Smogon's guides really helped me get the chaining process, and, although I haven't gotten a Shiny chaining yet, I have gotten high chains. 

*Update: Half of an hour left you all! Hope we all had fun! I can say one thing: I surely did! I am thinking of doing one for the month of March or something, if all goes well.*

Oh, and I won't have wi-fi connection over Thanksgiving (Wednesday through Sunday), due to my family all going back to the rest of the family, and no wi-fi spots there.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I think you might just be stuck with winning this one Blu Rose. Sorry. Unless my current batch of Charmander eggs produces anything useful, which is unlikely.

Hey ho. I tried everything apart from chain fishing (cos it wasn't allowed), I learned a lot and had a lot of fun. Wish we could make this a monthly event! How about doing something for Christmas? It's the shiniest time of year after all...

Thanks Blu Rose for organising this, and thanks to DemonOtaku for the TBT Bells. Not sure what to do with them, but it was nice to get them!


----------



## Dr J

I know what to do for christmas!

Everyone donates a shiny of their choosing, then who ever collected the donations; gives them out randomly to everyone who donated![making sure not to give the person back the pokemon they donated; of course] 

Kind of a Donate to win kind of thing! You donate a shiny[can be anything] and get a different one in return out of all the donated ones![would have to hope you don't get one you already have, of course; unless you don't mind the same one twice]


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, I guess I won this competition...

Too bad! 

*Well, the competition has been over for an hour now, and I say I am happy to have won, but I am handing the kudos off to FireNinja1 to winning. Overall, I will pay him once I become a normal member. Anyways, the next one shall be a Christmas one (Thanks Dizzi!), and, if anyone's interested, please P.M. me for suggestions on rules, or if we should even have on the week of Christmas. Happy Hunting!*

Edit: Jinjiro, the only problem being that someone would have to pipe up to be the one to randomly distributing the Shinies.


----------



## Nefarious

@Jinjiro
So basically like a Secret Santa sort of thing?
Yeah, that would be interesting. Would shinies that were obtained through SV Method be allowed?
But who would decide who trades with whom?

(And that avatar is so distracting. xD)


----------



## Gingersnap

I just need to get this off my chest about SV.
I personally don't like it at all, it takes all the fun out of shiny hunting.
*There is no intention offend anyone with my opinion*


----------



## Blu Rose

@DemonOtaku: Amen!

Anyways, we shouldn't allow Shinies of no apparent worth or Legendaries, unless if people were willing to part with them for the possibility of getting a bird, or rodent.


----------



## Nefarious

Well, I guess SV'd and Fishing Chained Pokemon are out of the question...

Isn't Pokebank suppose to be out this December?
I have a bunch of Shiny Shellos from Platinum. Would they work? I know they are cruddy looking shinies, but they are legit shinies.


----------



## Blu Rose

Well, I would personally accept SV or fishing chained shinies: But, that is just me. Pok?Bank is supposed to be out in December, if I remember correctly. Shellos is completely legitimate Shiny: I do not see why not.


----------



## Nefarious

We could have a list of people that are okay with getting Fish Chained and SV Pokemon and another that aren't. 

Just making sure on the Shellos.


----------



## Blu Rose

Hey, Gastrodon are awesome! Don't worry about it, DemonOtaku!


----------



## Nefarious

They are wonderful creatures, everyone should have a Gastrodon in their lives.

Off topic but... I finally found out how to get my Forretress's Speed IV of 0 to a Torkoal! It involves alot of Egg Group jumping, but I'll get it there.


----------



## Blu Rose

Oh, I used to chain breed... Painful process, but overall fun... I was able to get Crush Claw Cyndaquil, and Wish and Baton Pass Spinda, along with a Teeter Dance Oddish.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Shinies I own that are currently for trade: shiny togepi, shiny eevee, shiny Gardevoir, shiny gengar, shiny sylveon, shiny scizor, shiny medicham, shiny breloom, shiny dunsparce, shiny cubchoo, shiny vanillite, and shiny luvdisc. PLZ post offers c:


----------



## Dr J

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Shinies I own that are currently for trade: shiny togepi, shiny eevee, shiny Gardevoir, shiny gengar, shiny sylveon, shiny scizor, shiny medicham, shiny breloom, shiny dunsparce, shiny cubchoo, shiny vanillite, and shiny luvdisc. PLZ post offers c:



You do know that no one here is going to trade you for those, yes? Your a known scammer, not going to be easy getting people to trust you again.

edit: Plus you've likely scam cloned for almost all of those.


----------



## Blu Rose

Scam cloned? What does that mean?

Anyways, Luvdiscs are awesome! I plan on getting one myself one day...

Oh, and over Thanksgiving Break, I might just be able to go to my great aunt's house, who has WEP wi-fi. In other words, I might trade away Scargo over Thanksgiving! Maybe Scurryer#1, too!

Edit: Not to be immature, but I couldn't help but notice the page number...


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Nope. Plus wtf is scam cloning? -.-


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Scam cloned? What does that mean?
> 
> Anyways, Luvdiscs are awesome! I plan on getting one myself one day...
> 
> Oh, and over Thanksgiving Break, I might just be able to go to my great aunt's house, who has WEP wi-fi. In other words, I might trade away Scargo over Thanksgiving! Maybe Scurryer#1, too!
> 
> Edit: Not to be immature, but I couldn't help but notice the page number...



hmm.. now that I think about it.. you probably can't scam clone since you need two 3DSs to clone pokemon anyway. Though you could give them a **** pokemon as collateral and never actually give them back their pokemon.



K.K. Fanboy said:


> Nope. Plus wtf is scam cloning? -.-



Something I probably made up on the fly. Your still a known scammer though, no one will trade with you.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

No I'm not, so whatever


----------



## Dr J

K.K. Fanboy said:


> No I'm not, so whatever



Except we all know you've been banned for it before, so who are you trying to kid?


----------



## Gingersnap

hoping to run into a shiny mawile in this safari looking for femaleeeees


----------



## Dr J

I'm hatching a third shiny eevee myself(though I'm not keeping him for long if my friend ever takes him)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I've never had luck with the FS... Does the person have to be online?

Aw I wanted to be on page 69... ;A; (My fav #)


----------



## Nefarious

I can feel the tension, even through Rick...
(Yes I gave my computer a name)

ANYWAYS... seems like someone is declining my gift of a Torchic egg that has their SV but they are willing to hatch it for me. Seems like I'm getting another shiny Torchic.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

No. It just increases the shiny rate by a ton c: that's how I found my shiny togepi


----------



## Dr J

Nah, it's just a matter of luck in there. Pure luck(SMILE ON ME LADY LUCK!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



K.K. Fanboy said:


> No. It just increases the shiny rate by a ton c: that's how I found my shiny togepi



Wrong. Your friend being online has no effect on shiny rareness in the Friend Safari.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Lol hey *****, I meant friend safari does, not that.


----------



## Dr J

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Lol hey *****, I meant friend safari does, not that.



That was totally uncalled for; your lucky I'm not reporting you for that.

Also, shiny male eevee hatched now! That makes three shiny eevees for me =D[though, as I said, I'm trading the newest one to a friend who asked me to help him get a shiny eevee]

edit: And that's still wrong, K.K. Fanboy. Friend Safari is only easier to find shinies at because there's only three pokemon per safari; therefore it only randomly spawns one of three pokemon[whom all have the same shiny odds as everywhere else]. So your information is still incorrect.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Jinjiro said:


> That was totally uncalled for; your lucky I'm not reporting you for that.
> 
> Also, shiny male eevee hatched now! That makes three shiny eevees for me =D[though, as I said, I'm trading the newest one to a friend who asked me to help him get a shiny eevee]
> 
> edit: And that's still wrong, K.K. Fanboy. Friend Safari is only easier to find shinies at because there's only three pokemon per safari; therefore it only randomly spawns one of three pokemon[whom all have the same shiny odds as everywhere else]. So your information is still incorrect.


Yup , Your info is incorrect K.K

Congrats on the shiny eevee Jinjiro! , I hatched my own little shiny just yesterday out of pure luck. He also had the " Run away" ability so that's great!.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I love the Secret Santa idea!  And I'd be happy to collect the shinies and distribute them if everyone trusts me enough to do it.  I think though that it would be better to use the same kind of formula as postal Secret Santas I've been involved with before.  Everyone who wants to participate sends me their FC, in-game name, their 6 or so "dream" shinies and another 6 or so they'd really rather not get.  I then pair people up and PM each person's dream/don't want list to their partner.  That then gives everyone an idea of what to look out for for their partner without revealing who the partners actually are.  Then, on the designated day (and I would suggest a few days before Christmas Day, as people will be busy), I send out the FCs and you guys take it from there.  This means that everyone gets to swap the actual shiny.

If the swap hasn't been completed within a certain time frame, "angels" will step in and provide spare swaps.  I've done enough swaps like this to know that life happens, people drop out or forget and I don't want someone doing all the work only to find that their partner hasn't bothered.  So we'll be needing some "angels" to volunteer (if I had my way I think I'd go with Jinjiro and Scribbler, because both have access to SV-ed shinies).  But that position is purely voluntary.

Caveats - SV-ed, chain fished, MM-ed shinies are allowed.  You don't get to specify gender or IVs or anything like that, and if your entire dream list consists of legendaries we might have to re-think your participation.  Maybe we could have a rule that nicknamed Pokemon should have names that are Christmas related.  For example, I would love a shiny Skiddo called Rudolph.  Or a Snorunt called Tannenbaum.  In fact, I already have a WT idea for Christmas Day based around that idea.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Sillydraco

First chaining session about an hour in, shiny Riolu <3 Only shiny poke I wanted! And my first shiny since Gold, with my shiny Zubat (first shiny period)


----------



## Nefarious

Dizzi Paradise said:


> If the swap hasn't been completed within a certain time frame, "angels" will step in and provide spare swaps.  I've done enough swaps like this to know that life happens, people drop out or forget and I don't want someone doing all the work only to find that their partner hasn't bothered.  So we'll be needing some "angels" to volunteer (if I had my way I think I'd go with Jinjiro and Scribbler, because both have access to SV-ed shinies).  But that position is purely voluntary.



I also have access to SV'd Pokemon, so you can message me if no one will step up to do the job.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Thanks DemonOtaku, the more angels we have the better.  Hope you'll participate too?

OK Shiny Hunters, I've just heard about Operation Zubat Storm, which is happening next Wednesday 4th December.  People will be Wonder Trading out as many Zubat a possible that day.  I think that's both a) interesting and b) awful.  Interesting because the concept is a great idea for the Pokemon "community" (using that word in its loosest possible sense), awful because, well, Zubat... So my thought is, anyone who is currently breeding, or will be, something more interesting, either for IVs or shinies, let's all release our unwanted hatches that day.  I'm thinking of sending out lots of Pokemon I don't see often on WT - Phanpy, Shinx, Krabby, Yanma come to mind immediately but there are plenty more.  The more of us that do this, the more likely we are to divert some of the Zubat from their intended targets.  And we have just over a week to breed them and store them up.  What does the panel think?

Edit - We could even have a competition of sorts.  The person who receives the most Zubat on 4th December gets... what?  I don't know.  I don't even know how we could check for cheating.  But it would make it more fun.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I love the Secret Santa idea!  And I'd be happy to collect the shinies and distribute them if everyone trusts me enough to do it.  I think though that it would be better to use the same kind of formula as postal Secret Santas I've been involved with before.  Everyone who wants to participate sends me their FC, in-game name, their 6 or so "dream" shinies and another 6 or so they'd really rather not get.  I then pair people up and PM each person's dream/don't want list to their partner.  That then gives everyone an idea of what to look out for for their partner without revealing who the partners actually are.  Then, on the designated day (and I would suggest a few days before Christmas Day, as people will be busy), I send out the FCs and you guys take it from there.  This means that everyone gets to swap the actual shiny.
> 
> If the swap hasn't been completed within a certain time frame, "angels" will step in and provide spare swaps.  I've done enough swaps like this to know that life happens, people drop out or forget and I don't want someone doing all the work only to find that their partner hasn't bothered.  So we'll be needing some "angels" to volunteer (if I had my way I think I'd go with Jinjiro and Scribbler, because both have access to SV-ed shinies).  But that position is purely voluntary.
> 
> Caveats - SV-ed, chain fished, MM-ed shinies are allowed.  You don't get to specify gender or IVs or anything like that, and if your entire dream list consists of legendaries we might have to re-think your participation.  Maybe we could have a rule that nicknamed Pokemon should have names that are Christmas related.  For example, I would love a shiny Skiddo called Rudolph.  Or a Snorunt called Tannenbaum.  In fact, I already have a WT idea for Christmas Day based around that idea.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?



Got instacheck working btw, so I can check yours later so you can have sved shinies too. I have only gotten a couple shinies from this method, but they are really the only ones I have that I didn't fish for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzi Paradise said:


> Thanks DemonOtaku, the more angels we have the better.  Hope you'll participate too?
> 
> OK Shiny Hunters, I've just heard about Operation Zubat Storm, which is happening next Wednesday 4th December.  People will be Wonder Trading out as many Zubat a possible that day.  I think that's both a) interesting and b) awful.  Interesting because the concept is a great idea for the Pokemon "community" (using that word in its loosest possible sense), awful because, well, Zubat... So my thought is, anyone who is currently breeding, or will be, something more interesting, either for IVs or shinies, let's all release our unwanted hatches that day.  I'm thinking of sending out lots of Pokemon I don't see often on WT - Phanpy, Shinx, Krabby, Yanma come to mind immediately but there are plenty more.  The more of us that do this, the more likely we are to divert some of the Zubat from their intended targets.  And we have just over a week to breed them and store them up.  What does the panel think?
> 
> Edit - We could even have a competition of sorts.  The person who receives the most Zubat on 4th December gets... what?  I don't know.  I don't even know how we could check for cheating.  But it would make it more fun.



It is cool how everyone around the world can coordinate an event like this over the magical internet! I remember a time before that when something like this could never achieved! I can't imagine life without the internet now.

I got a little off topic there. Back on topic, I have a couple extra chain fished shinies to use for the Secret Santa. I think, however, that we should include people from the other site as well (most of you will know what I am talking about. if you don't, take a look at the banner in my sig ). The group is mostly tbt members, but there are a few who aren't and I know that they would love to participate in this! It is truly a wonderful idea, and I think that it would be great if we spread the happiness as far as we can.


----------



## Dr J

Got a shiny skarmory =D

Will have a shiny dratini later as well x3


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Scribbler397 said:


> It is cool how everyone around the world can coordinate an event like this over the magical internet! I remember a time before that when something like this could never achieved! I can't imagine life without the internet now.



Amazing, isn't it?  Back when I was working for a computer mag, there was no internet.  We could send WordPerfect files (blue screen, remember that?) computer-to-computer via an ordinary telephone line, and CompuServe was around, but that was all.  And the best available desktop computer was a 386SX, which would set you back around ?3,000* not including monitor etc.  That beast didn't have anything like as much computing power as the cheapest smart phone today.  At my job before that we had one IBM PC that was kept in its own climate-controlled room and was used for doing the accounts.  No email, no Google, no MP3 (this was before CDs, even, music came on vinyl disks or cassette tape) no mobile/cell phones, digital cameras or laptops.  Yep, the internet is magic - mostly.

Anyhoo, yes I agree with Scribbler that we should get the other forum involved, both with Secret Shiny Santa and with Operation Stop Zubat Storm.  I note that some of the OZS guys on Reddit are at least planning to send out high IV 'bats, some with Pokerus and great abilities - but your average 12 year old isn't going to give a stuff about that.  Especially if they've got 5 in a row.  Scribbler, do you want me to cross-post over there?  One thread for each subject, of course.

*ETA - for reference, at the time a loaf of bread was about 35p.  Now that same loaf of bread is over ?1.


----------



## Dr J

Omg shiny skarmory is so awesome looking! She looks like she's made out of platinum![so that's what I named her x3 Platinum]


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Amazing, isn't it?  Back when I was working for a computer mag, there was no internet.  We could send WordPerfect files (blue screen, remember that?) computer-to-computer via an ordinary telephone line, and CompuServe was around, but that was all.  And the best available desktop computer was a 386SX, which would set you back around ?3,000* not including monitor etc.  That beast didn't have anything like as much computing power as the cheapest smart phone today.  At my job before that we had one IBM PC that was kept in its own climate-controlled room and was used for doing the accounts.  No email, no Google, no MP3 (this was before CDs, even, music came on vinyl disks or cassette tape) no mobile/cell phones, digital cameras or laptops.  Yep, the internet is magic - mostly.
> 
> Anyhoo, yes I agree with Scribbler that we should get the other forum involved, both with Secret Shiny Santa and with Operation Stop Zubat Storm.  I note that some of the OZS guys on Reddit are at least planning to send out high IV 'bats, some with Pokerus and great abilities - but your average 12 year old isn't going to give a stuff about that.  Especially if they've got 5 in a row.  Scribbler, do you want me to cross-post over there?  One thread for each subject, of course.
> 
> *ETA - for reference, at the time a loaf of bread was about 35p.  Now that same loaf of bread is over ?1.




Yeah! You can go ahead and post about the secret santa. I saw a digital flyer for zubat storm the other day, and I would love to post that because it has instructions and suggestions. I'll see if I can find it when I get on my computer (on my phone now).


----------



## Dr J

DemonOtaku said:


> @Jinjiro
> So basically like a Secret Santa sort of thing?
> Yeah, that would be interesting. Would shinies that were obtained through SV Method be allowed?
> But who would decide who trades with whom?
> 
> (And that avatar is so distracting. xD)



I don't see a problem with allowing shinies from any method for this. It's a Secret Santa Giveaway, so you'd get what you get. Most people would be happy to just to receive a shiny and wouldn't really care how their new shiny was obtained[especially if they get one they like a lot]


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I agree.  I'd say allow any method - with the exception of randomly traded shinies, because of the naming thing.  The point of this is not to get a specific shiny, but to get a Christmas shiny.  So yeah, Christmas-related nicknames.  No guarantees on anyone getting anything from their dream list, but we'll try at least not to give out Pokes on the don't want list.  Don't want list to be a maximum of 6?  Maybe have people choose a type they like as well as their dream list - this is to give the Gifter an idea of what to look out for for their Giftee.  This is meant to be fun, and provide a shiny Pokemon with memories attached of a fun time, not a way for people to fill their shiny want list.

And oh for goodness sake, I've maxed out my PC boxes with non-shiny Charmander.  Again.  Jinjiro, do you want some of these eggs?  You can have them for whatever.  Send 'em out to people who can use Instacheck, or keep 'em to breed, or whatever.


----------



## Dr J

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I agree.  I'd say allow any method - with the exception of randomly traded shinies, because of the naming thing.  The point of this is not to get a specific shiny, but to get a Christmas shiny.  So yeah, Christmas-related nicknames.  No guarantees on anyone getting anything from their dream list, but we'll try at least not to give out Pokes on the don't want list.  Don't want list to be a maximum of 6?  Maybe have people choose a type they like as well as their dream list - this is to give the Gifter an idea of what to look out for for their Giftee.  This is meant to be fun, and provide a shiny Pokemon with memories attached of a fun time, not a way for people to fill their shiny want list.



Like that idea a lot[though with the nicknames on traded pokemon.. I'd say no nicknames. If you can rename it and want to donate it, don't have a nickname on the pokemon[since so many people dislike nicknames]

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL traded my third shiny eevee to my friend, whom caught a random pidgey to use as trade fodder... and the pidgey he caught turned out to be shiny. He didn't even realize until I'd mentioned it to him when I went to move it to my random pokemon box xX [heck, I didn't realize either until I went to move it xD]


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I guess people can specify if they want a nickname or not?  If we're going to be doing an actual swap, rather than one person collecting them all and then sending them out, it should be no problem to nickname or not, whatever the Giftee chooses.


----------



## Dr J

That would work.


----------



## Scribbler397

Found the flyer for Zubat Storm and posted it:

http://forums.usgamerslist.com/topic/operation-zubat-storm/

Dizzi Paradise, when you post it on the other site (I don't want to take credit for your idea) I'll start a google doc to organize who is participating.


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> Found the flyer for Zubat Storm and posted it:
> 
> http://forums.usgamerslist.com/topic/operation-zubat-storm/
> 
> Dizzi Paradise, when you post it on the other site (I don't want to take credit for your idea) I'll start a google doc to organize who is participating.



Honestly.. that zubat thing is actually kind of hilarious.

"AHHH! NO! NOT THE BATS! NOT THE BATS! THEY'RE IN MY EYES!!"


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

It kind of is Jinjiro, it's kind of awesome in a way.  But... Zubat?  At least evolve the dratted things to Crobat first.  But that's a lot of work if you want to spam WT with them.  I'm going to try to spam with stuff I don't see often, help people fill up their 'dex maybe.  At least throw some exclusives out there.

Scribbler, I'll post tomorrow.  Need to get my thoughts in order and have a small child who is late to bed already.  I'll see you guys in the morning.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dizzi Paradise said:


> It kind of is Jinjiro, it's kind of awesome in a way.  But... Zubat?  At least evolve the dratted things to Crobat first.  But that's a lot of work if you want to spam WT with them.  I'm going to try to spam with stuff I don't see often, help people fill up their 'dex maybe.  At least throw some exclusives out there.
> 
> Scribbler, I'll post tomorrow.  Need to get my thoughts in order and have a small child who is late to bed already.  I'll see you guys in the morning.



Ok! See you in the morning.


----------



## poliwag0

I got my first shiny ever yesterday! Can I join the club?


----------



## Dr J

poliwag0 said:


> I got my first shiny ever yesterday! Can I join the club?



Don't recall you requiring a shiny to join the club[just a shiny eevee =P]

Course, gratz on the shiny; what'd you get?

edit: Got my shiny dratini egg. Now she just needs a name.. any ideas?


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Don't recall you requiring a shiny to join the club[just a shiny eevee =P]
> 
> Course, gratz on the shiny; what'd you get?
> 
> edit: Got my shiny dratini egg. Now she just needs a name.. any ideas?



How about... Ryu? (Dragon in Japanese)


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

so last night I'm throwing my latest boxes of non-shiny Charmander onto Wonder Trade, and got this:




I think the Universe is laughing at me...  But thanks Cj, whoever you are!


----------



## Hikari

Dizzi Paradise said:


> so last night I'm throwing my latest boxes of non-shiny Charmander onto Wonder Trade, and got this:
> 
> View attachment 18149
> 
> I think the Universe is laughing at me...  But thanks Cj, whoever you are!



Zubat was my brother's first shiny and he got it back in FireRed. He was only 8 at the time, so he thought his game was glitched, but I explained to him that it was a rare shiny Pokemon, and he got all excited about having a rare Pokemon.


----------



## violetneko

Nice! When I was first getting into Pokemon, I read somewhere online that someone had found a green Zubat in one of the Sevii islands (the one with the ice cave) in FireRed. I spent several hours there and figured he was lying XD Only later I found out about shinies :3


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> How about... Ryu? (Dragon in Japanese)



Ryu's more of a male name though, isn't it?

And that's hilarious, Dizzi Paradise!


----------



## Scribbler397

That's awesome, Dizzi Paradise!

On another note, could I call you DP? Completely up to you.


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Ryu's more of a male name though, isn't it?
> 
> And that's hilarious, Dizzi Paradise!



Well, I guess so... Meh, your decision...

And, onto Pennsylvania for Thanksgiving!

Lastly, operation Zubat Storm's prize has been claimed!


----------



## Dr J

Except Operation Zubat Storm hasn't even happened yet! xD


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

OK, I've posted this on the other forum:

With Scribbler's permission, I'm cross-posting this over here as well as on the Shiny Hunters thread on TBT.

Christmas is the shiniest seaon of the year, and it's less than a month away.  What better way for Pokemon fans to celebrate than by having a Secret Shiny Santa Swap?

If you'd like to participate, we'll need:

Your Friend Code
Your in-game name
Your "dream" shinies if you have any (up to 6)
The shinies you'd rather not get (up to 6)
Your favourite Pokemon type (up to 3)
Your least favourite Pokemon type (up to 3)
Are you happy for your shiny Pokemon to have a nickname?  If you have a specific name, or theme for a name (eg Christmas, Star Wars, Flowers) in mind, I'll need that too.

I will pair people up and PM each person's list (but not the FC) to their partner. That then gives everyone an idea of what to look out for for their partner without revealing who the partners actually are. Let me know either here or on TBT when you have caught/hatched the shiny for your partner so I can mark that on the list.  Then, on the designated day (and I would suggest a few days before Christmas Day, as people will be busy), I send out the FCs and you guys take it from there. This means that everyone gets to trade the actual shiny.

If the swap hasn't been completed within a couple of days, let me know and "angels" will step in and provide spare swaps. If I haven't heard from you that you have obtained your shiny for the swap, you will be removed from the list I've done enough swaps like this to know that life happens, people drop out or forget and I don't want someone doing all the work only to find that their partner hasn't bothered. So we'll be needing some "angels" to volunteer.

SV-ed, chain fished, MM-ed shinies are all allowed. You don't get to specify gender, level, egg moves, IVs or anything like that, and if your entire dream list consists of legendaries we might have to re-think your participation. The point of this is not to get a specific shiny, but to get a shiny surprise Christmas present. There are NO GUARANTEES on anyone getting anything from their dream list, but we'll try at least not to give out Pokes on the don't want list. This is meant to be fun, and provide a shiny Pokemon with memories attached of a fun time, not a way for people to fill their shiny want list.

Scribbler is going to create a Google doc and I will post the link here so everyone who wants to participate can add their details and then add the name of the shiny Pokemon they've obtained.  Final deadline dates for adding your details, naming your found shiny and for the trade to be complete to follow.

Should I create a new thread here as well, or would that be frowned on?


----------



## Dr J

I'd say make a new thread for this so people see it


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I will make a new thread then.

Thanks for all the comments about my new shiny Zubat guys.  To continue the "Universe is laughing at me" theme, it turns out that one of the Bunnelby I also received last night has 5 perfect IVs.  The mind boggles...  I mean, is Diggersby really good enough to breed competitively?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

OK guys, thread is now up, go sign up for some shiny festive fun!


----------



## CM Mark

Totally randomly I just caught my first shiny ever that wasn't part of the storyline, Red Gyrados in Soul Silver, or a give away from Gamestop.

Say hello to my very first shiny!


----------



## Dr J

Just got a shiny male espurr =D

(would sure love to swap him for a shiny female counterpart though!)


----------



## satix

I finished my shiny team today, and also got a shiny Heracross, so that's a plus.


----------



## Dr J

satix said:


> I finished my shiny team today, and also got a shiny Heracross, so that's a plus.



I've got enough shinies to create a few teams out of them.. too bad I only use 5 of them xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

So I was on route 16 trying to catch a shiny skorupi (I always have insane luck there) when I broke my chain. So I just started messing in the grass thinking 'Wow you know what shiny I'd HATE to have pop up in place of one I _really_ want? A weepinbell.'

Guess what freaking shows up next?


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Just got a shiny male espurr =D
> 
> (would sure love to swap him for a shiny female counterpart though!)



Ooh! I would love to see a shiny Male Meowstic (I've been searching forever now...). Please, post a picture when you get the evolution.


----------



## Dr J

I'll do you one better. Shiny male AND female meowstic pictures! Side by side even!


sorry about the quality.. my cell still sucks.


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> I'll do you one better. Shiny male AND female meowstic pictures! Side by side even!
> View attachment 18620
> 
> sorry about the quality.. my cell still sucks.



They are so cute!


----------



## Dr J

Best part is they're siblings x3


----------



## NanoStar

I'm currently on the hunt for a shiny ralts. unfortunately I'm up to 80 eggs and still no luck.


----------



## Dr J

We're all rooting for you, NanoStar! Don't give up!

edit: just SV matched up with yet another eevee egg. This'll be my fourth one lol Probably just gonna keep him as an eevee... FOREVER. Lvl 100 shiny eevee! xD


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

NanoStar, I am at well over 1,000 Charmander eggs and still no shiny.  It's taken 2 weeks so far and I really need to take a break from it.


----------



## Blu Rose

NanoStar, I am pretty sure that everybody is rooting for you. I know I am. Do not give up!

Also, Ralts seems to be a popular Shiny nowadays... With a grand total of three people reported to have been going after her!


----------



## NanoStar

Thanks everyone for the support, its greatly appreciated 



Blu Rose said:


> Ralts seems to be a popular Shiny nowadays... With a grand total of three people reported to have been going after her!



Probably because of Mega Gardevoir's black dress...like features I assume lol.


----------



## Ricardo

NanoStar said:


> Probably because of Mega Gardevoir's black dress...like features I assume lol.



Every since I saw a wifi battle between shofu and his opponent that had shiny mega gardevoir, I fell in love and now I want one.

And yesterday I caught a shiny Ninetails. I thought it was white when it's shiny like in the Gens before, but it looks gray in this Gen.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ricardo said:


> Every since I saw a wifi battle between shofu and his opponent that had shiny mega gardevoir, I fell in love and now I want one.
> 
> And yesterday I caught a shiny Ninetails. I thought it was white when it's shiny like in the Gens before, but it looks gray in this Gen.



Aw I'm jelly *-* Is there anything you're willing to trade it for?


----------



## Ricardo

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Aw I'm jelly *-* Is there anything you're willing to trade it for?



I've been training it a little, but if you still want her, I can listen to an offer.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ricardo said:


> I've been training it a little, but if you still want her, I can listen to an offer.



I have a female Graveler (can evolve into Golem when traded) male Phantump (can evolve into Trevenant when traded) and a male Victreebel on hand. I *can* try to Mausda something but I don't know my luck on that...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ops... forgot to mention they're all shiny :3


----------



## Ricardo

I already have a shiny Trevenant and I had a shiny Graveler explode on me, but I think I will trade her for your Victreebel if that's okay with you


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ricardo said:


> I already have a shiny Trevenant and I had a shiny Graveler explode on me, but I think I will trade her for your Victreebel if that's okay with you



Yeah, that'd be great. I forgot to mention he has a nickname (it's kind of stupid ) Do you want me to change it back to Victreebel or anything?


----------



## Ricardo

Nah, it's fine.  Would you like to give Ninetails a nickname?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ricardo said:


> Nah, it's fine.  Would you like to give Ninetails a nickname?



Yes please~ I had one in Soulsliver named Lady White (before my game broke) I think I'd like it named that again. PM  me when you can trade, thanks so much!


----------



## Dr J

Actually, shiny ninetails is silver.


----------



## Blu Rose

As this is my 100th post, it shall have a lot of comtent:

For one, I am still fervently hunting Latias, with around 3770 Soft Resets. Meanwhile, I take breaks to hunt down the Ralts I ever so badly want, and hope it will be female (I do not want a male gardevoir). When I am not doing either of those, I am eating, or, less often, sleeping. 

Dizzi, I hope your Shiny Christmas idea becomes a big hit, and I think (last time I checked, anyways) has already scored a bunch of followers (or, rather, participants). I should also hope that everybody that will participate is happy with what they get, and hope that their Christmas is a nice one indeed.

Jinjiro, as you said, Ninetails are silver when Shiny, according to Bulbapedia, Serebii, and my past Action Replay experiences. Also, you have the best, most distracting avatar ever made! I love it!

NanoStar, as said earlier, I hope you succeed in your Ralts hunt. I, for one, want to become rivals to see who can get Ralts first, but that is just me. 

And, last but not least, the "Count Until a Junior Member Posts!" thread, where fun was had trolling Shiny hunting community should have fun hunting, and shouldn't feel like they are being manipulated by the game's frames so that they don't get a Shiny. 

Happy Hunting!

And, now, I go on to decay into old age in membership...


----------



## Dr J

Blu Roses, you will forever stare at the jiggling butts!

And yes, happy hunting to everyone!


----------



## Silversea

Someone got a shiny ninetales finally? Its about time ^^. Now if only I could get one. I stopped hatching vulpix at 300 eggs. My ninetales friend safari rampage went on for a total of 16 hours before I had to stop as it got in the way of life haha.

I hope I get someone to check my eggs before Nintendo patches the instacheck system. (If they do)

Still, I can't understand how you people get so lucky. I've played sapphire, ruby, emerald, firered, leafgreen, platinum, diamond, soulsilver, black, white 2, x all the way through and I still have yet to encounter any shinies other than my instacheck eevee which doesn't exactly count.


----------



## Dr J

I coulda had a shiny ninetales awhile ago.. I just don't want to evolve my shiny vulpix x3 I love vulpix too much to evolve it. Probably because I love red foxes and vulpix is a red fox.. sorta.

And I've been abusing the SV method big time over at reddit. Plus there's the chain fishing method now[which I confirmed works. Got Skrelp and horsea from doing that x3]


----------



## Ricardo

Shiny Ninetales #2! 
She has Drought, Naughty Nature, and 31 IVs in Defense and Sp. Defense


----------



## Birdy

Id like to join this  I had never seen a shiny in the wild before until X (and ive played for  over 15 years ), i caught my first shiny, a shiny poliwag a few weeks ago and i now have an adorable shiny Politoed . I just caught 6 shinys in the past two days (4 in safari, 2 chain fishing) this is ridiculous >.<.
I got two shiny Minccinos while i was looking for my teddiursa, is anyone interested in it? id like to trade it for another shiny?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Blu Rose said:


> Happy Hunting!



Couldn't have said it better myself!  Thanks Blu Rose, welcome back, hope you had a good Thanksgiving and good luck with the Latias and Ralts...

I finally quit on the Charmander last night.  Upwards of 1,500 eggs and no shiny.  Sigh.  Working on stuff for Operation Zubat Storm now (NB - not Zubat!) and trying to hatch a shiny at the same time for the swap.  It's not going well.

Can anyone here check my SV?  I really need to increase my chances of getting shinies for the swap, and filling in any gaps.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Got my first Operation Zubat Storm Zubat just now.  I'm quite disappointed actually - IVs are rubbish, no egg moves and ability is only Inner Focus.  I'll post my Zubat catches as I go, I'm currently spamming WT with Absol in the hopes of diverting some of those blasted bats from their intended targets.  It's mostly Japanese people online right now, but the OZS guys will be increasing their fire soon enough...


----------



## Dr J

I'm dumping a few Happy Hour Smeargles onto the wonder trade myself.


----------



## Silversea

How does one get a Happy Hour Smeargle? I was told it can't be sketched and bred. I'm guessing then that you have to face someone with a Happy Hour Inkay and then sketch it from there?


----------



## Dr J

I had wild smeargles sketch it off of my smeargle, then I caught them. Dunno who told you it can't be sketched, because it certainly can be sketched.

edit: I can get you one later if you want. Planning on ditching pokemon for the day as soon as Starbound is done downloading.


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> I had wild smeargles sketch it off of my smeargle, then I caught them. Dunno who told you it can't be sketched, because it certainly can be sketched.
> 
> edit: I can get you one later if you want. Planning on ditching pokemon for the day as soon as Starbound is done downloading.



I didn't mean it can't be sketched, just heard that it can't be passed down as an egg move. Sorry I wasn't clear.

And sure, if you don't mind ^^.


----------



## NanoStar

Blu Rose said:


> NanoStar, as said earlier, I hope you succeed in your Ralts hunt. I, for one, want to become rivals to see who can get Ralts first, but that is just me.



You're on Blu Rose, I've currently hatched 480 eggs and still hatching. I don't care if I have to hatch 1000+ eggs, I'm not stopping until I get my shiny Ralts.


----------



## Blu Rose

Okay, NanoStar, We are on!


----------



## CM Mark

Finally decided to really attempt breeding a shiny and not give up until I get one. I found a Japanese Spiritomb from the GTS last night for a Medicham, so now with one of the Dittos I got from a friend safari, I am chain breeding the hell out of them until I get my shiny. As they hatch, they have Pursuit, Confuse Ray, Spite, and Shadow Sneak. If anyone wants a level 1 Spiritomb, just ask. I'll have a tish ton of them for a while


----------



## NanoStar

After 587 eggs I finally hatched a shiny ralts with flawless IVs. It's also female, I consider this a lucky bonus in my book. If it had hatched male I would of nicknamed it Paul. 



CM Mark said:


> Finally decided to really attempt breeding a shiny and not give up until I get one. I found a Japanese Spiritomb from the GTS last night for a Medicham, so now with one of the Dittos I got from a friend safari, I am chain breeding the hell out of them until I get my shiny. As they hatch, they have Pursuit, Confuse Ray, Spite, and Shadow Sneak. If anyone wants a level 1 Spiritomb, just ask. I'll have a tish ton of them for a while



Good luck on your shiny hunt. never give up, you will eventually come across a shiny.


----------



## Dr J

I have 4 or 5 IV japanese spiritomb I got for hatching somebodies egg for them x3

Hatching eggs for people on reddit seems to pay off often lol


----------



## Blu Rose

NanoStar said:


> After 587 eggs I finally hatched a shiny ralts with flawless IVs. It's also female, I consider this a lucky bonus in my book. If it had hatched male I would of nicknamed it Paul.
> 
> Good luck on your shiny hunt. never give up, you will eventually come across a shiny.



Well, my chaining method in Diamond is absolutely NOT working... Onto breeding! Congrats, NanoStar!

Edit: Typooooooo...


----------



## Dr J

Got a shiny aron the other night from reddit. Named him Armon[kudos to anyone who knows where the name is from]


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Got a shiny aron the other night from reddit. Named him Armon[kudos to anyone who knows where the name is from]



An Israeli poet?

Edit: Oh, I remember that film! I watched it once.

Edit Edit: Typooooo...


----------



## Dr J

Hate to say it.. but that's not the reference I was going for xD 

I was actually referencing Armon from Mummies Alive[oooooold cartoon from when I was a kid]


----------



## Ricardo

Yesterday I caught a shiny Lampent, < dream shiny , and today a shiny Sawk, also a dream shiny. What sucks is that most of the shinies I catch end up with a terrible nature like Sawk who had Modest


----------



## RhinoK

Pokemon X is great for shinies. I killed a Shiny Geodude (the model in the pokedex is just haunting me) a shiny Minccino from Friend Safari, a Vanillite while EV training (Kadabra and Poliwhirl yo) and I believe I had caught another one


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Ricardo said:


> What sucks is that most of the shinies I catch end up with a terrible nature like Sawk who had Modest



Which is why I prefer to breed for shinies.  Not having much luck though - apart from those two Larvitar (which I bred without trying for good IVs so they don't have any) I've not managed to hatch a single shiny.  3k or so eggs.  Not happy :-(


----------



## Ricardo

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Which is why I prefer to breed for shinies.  Not having much luck though - apart from those two Larvitar (which I bred without trying for good IVs so they don't have any) I've not managed to hatch a single shiny.  3k or so eggs.  Not happy :-(



Once I get my Feebas or Milotic transfered, I'll start masuda methoding again because I love that shiny. The first time I tried MM I decided to quit because getting a shiny Amaura was getting long and annoying.


----------



## Blu Rose

THE SHINY CHARM IS A HOAX, I SWEAR!

5000 Masuda eggs... Nothing. Ralts hates me...


----------



## Ricardo

I just caught a shiny Abra on my 9th chain using the Pokeradar!


----------



## Blu Rose

Ricardo said:


> I just caught a shiny Abra on my 9th chain using the Pokeradar!



Congrats, Ricardo! Lucky......

*Cries in corner...*


----------



## Dr J

Shiny swinub from the SV method for me[I'll probably never use her though]


----------



## Blu Rose

Just hit the 6000 mark... RALTS, YOU ARE A CURSED ENTITY!


----------



## violetneko

Blu Rose said:


> Just hit the 6000 mark... RALTS, YOU ARE A CURSED ENTITY!



Holy cow...


----------



## Dr J

I might have to start breeding ralts, just to try and help you get one; Blu. Or I could give you Kiki once she's in Y. She's a shiny gardevoir... though I don't really want to split her from her mate; my shiny gallade.....


----------



## Blu Rose

One BIG problem: I don't have a 3DS, nor a hardware counterpart, nor X or Y.

Edit: Well, I do have a 3DS, just it isn't working (stupid short-circuits!). Well, actually, 'tis a friend's 3DS... She told me that if I could fix it, I could have it. Working dilligently...


----------



## Dr J

Ohh.. well.. get with the times already =P


----------



## Blu Rose

I don't have enough money, and I might go down to a hardware store to get it fixed...


----------



## Nefarious

I haven't been in here in forever... I kind of stopped shiny hunting for a while but I may go back to it with this idea.

Ok, I just rented Y and currently playing it in Spanish. Once I get the Everstone and Destiny Knot I'll start to breed 4/5iv Parents to use for Matsuda Method. I only have 5 days for this game so I may need others help to get started with 3-5iv Pokemon, I'll reward with Spanish 4/5iv Pokemon once I breed them. But I'll have to get the items first before laying out my plan.


----------



## Silversea

Is 5 days long enough for Masuda Method :s?


----------



## Nefarious

I meant as to breed non-English parents for Matsuda Method.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Let us know what English Pokemon you'd like to breed with the Spanish ones DemonOtaku.  I'm currently breeding for shinies and trying to get good IVs at the same time, so I end up with lots of unwanted non-shiny 5IV Pokemon that just end up on WT, would be happy to let you have them.


----------



## Nefarious

Thank you Dizzi, I appreciate it.

I'm going to breed them by egg groups, so I would like to start with Field Pokemon. I'll need a pair that focuses on Attack and another pair that focuses on Sp. Attack. It would also be nice if they have two egg groups, to cover more ground in this short time. I finally have access to the Battle Institute so I can check IV's using an online calculator, so I'm pretty much set.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I'm sure I have a male Mareep with 5IVs 31/31/31/xx/31/31, would cover Field and Monster if you want it?  Let me see if I can find it for you, I have a LOT of Mareep.  I have a female one too if you want that?

ETA - Have both a female and male Mareep right here, both have Modest natures.  My FC is 3866-8422-0588, I'm just about to add you.  Just initiate a trade when you're ready (I don't need anything special, just keep me in mind for any spare shinies you may get in the future!)


----------



## Nefarious

Ah yes, that would be great, thank you. I'll give you the first 5iv one I breed.

I'll have to download the patch for Y before I can use the PSS so let me do that first.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright done. I've added you, the Character is a female named Maria.

I will remember that!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Done and done!  Give me a shout for whatever you need later on, I should have a 5IV Charmander somewhere as well, as well as others.


----------



## Nefarious

Will do! Thanks again, I'll request a trade when I hatch one with 5ivs for you.


----------



## Nefarious

Apparently I can't use the Battle Institution because my Pokemon aren't "Strong" enough. Ugh...
I'll try to pass the rest of the game today, sorry Dizzi I won't be able to get one for you today as I can't check them to see which has 5iv. I'm currently on the road for the 6th badge so I'm not to far from finishing.


----------



## Dr J

I wish my IV'd cleffa was male.. I'd be able to breed it with my IV'd pikachu then >.< (once its a clefairy, of course) oh well.. I'll just have to breed out the cleffa and hope for a good IV'd male to come out of breeding.(pretty sure its in the same egg group as pikachu....)


----------



## tamagotchi

Maybe. I never really did continue the Masuda method for my shiny Shinx. Went through 1,073 eggs and not a single one was shiny. Eventually it just tolled my space so I stopped.


----------



## Dr J

Woo! Just managed to get a japanese cleffa off GTS! ..Course, its a female, and not a male =_=

edit: Found a male one now. Now I can breed my female IV'd pikachu with a male japanese clefairy and have a good shot a shiny pichu's while I'm breeding them out x3(And I just found out the male cleffa has x/31/31/31/31/31 for IVs! Couldn't ask for a better mate for my pikachu!)


----------



## violetneko

Congrats! Hope it goes well for you, Jinjiro!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

DemonOtaku said:


> Apparently I can't use the Battle Institution because my Pokemon aren't "Strong" enough. Ugh...
> I'll try to pass the rest of the game today, sorry Dizzi I won't be able to get one for you today as I can't check them to see which has 5iv. I'm currently on the road for the 6th badge so I'm not to far from finishing.



Hey, no worries!  Wasn't expecting anything today anyway.  You'll get there when you get there.


----------



## Dr J

violetneko said:


> Congrats! Hope it goes well for you, Jinjiro!



I'm not expecting a shiny to be born any time soon[nor am I stopping until I get a shiny female pichu out of them. Mommy chu MIGHT be half dead by the time that happens though xD]


----------



## Nefarious

Ok, I finished the game and breed some Mareep, I've only been able to end up with 31/31/31/xx/31/31, darn little things don't want to inherent their father's Sp. Attack.


----------



## Nefarious

I'm so happy...


Spoiler







Thanks to those Mareeps I finally got my favorite shiny. And he has 4ivs.
 Big thanks to Dizzi also for helping, if it wasn't for those Mareeps I wouldn't be able to get my little Demon. Hope you can hatch your shiny soon!
It took me 128 eggs.


----------



## Scribbler397

DemonOtaku said:


> I'm so happy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21154
> 
> 
> Thanks to those Mareeps I finally got my favorite shiny. And he has 4ivs.
> Big thanks to Dizzi also for helping, if it wasn't for those Mareeps I wouldn't be able to get my little Demon. Hope you can hatch your shiny soon!
> It took me 128 eggs.



Congrats!


----------



## Dr J

DemonOtaku said:


> I'm so happy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21154
> 
> 
> Thanks to those Mareeps I finally got my favorite shiny. And he has 4ivs.
> Big thanks to Dizzi also for helping, if it wasn't for those Mareeps I wouldn't be able to get my little Demon. Hope you can hatch your shiny soon!
> It took me 128 eggs.



Congrats on ruining your secret shiny santa gift =P


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

DemonOtaku said:


> I'm so happy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21154



I am so happy for you, and so happy that one of my Mareep had its part in it all 

And I am a bit sad that Jinjiro's Christmas shiny won't be as special as I was hoping   but I shall leave it up to you guys to decide what you'd like to do.  I am slightly overwhelmed by the amount of work the swap was and still is, and am really looking forward to getting stuck into Zelda once the trades are all done.

Incidentally, does anyone know where I can get an extra Dragon Scale?  I've KO-ed countless Horsea with a Gengar using Thief and not one of them had one.


----------



## Nefarious

Sorry Jinjiro. I wasn't expecting to get anything super special, so I kinda just started hatching eggs for one... It's kind of the reason why I wanted to breed a foreign Pokemon on that game I rented. ^^''
But it's fine, there's other shiny Pokemon I really like.

@Dizzi
Yeah sorry. ^^'' Hehe... But it'll be special none the less.
Dratini also carries Dragon Scales but it's the same percentage as Horsea's holding it.


----------



## gnoixaim

So this might be a stupid question, but when breeding for shinies - how are you all doing it? Just collecting eggs all at once and then once you're full you start hatching them? Or do you do them in batches? Is there an amount you roughly have to reach? And do you keep them all in your PC until you get a shiny or can you start releasing/wonder-trading them slowly? I'M SORRY I'M SUCH A NOOB. D;

* I apologize if this needs to be asked in Pokemon General AND if this makes no sense


----------



## Nefarious

I always have a Talonflame in my first slot and then once everything else is filled with eggs I go to Lumiose City and do that looping trick over by the front of the gym till all the eggs in my party hatch. I'll then store them in the boxes and grab a new batch.

I would usually just store them till I get a shiny but you can start wonder trade/ release them if you want. I usually stop at around 1,000 - 1,500 eggs if none hatch out shiny (Or till I run out of boxes to store them in).


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Well I'm breeding for shinies with good IVs, so my method is a bit more complex than just shiny breeding.  But yes, just collect eggs and hatch 'em.  You need at least one parent that's foreign (I usually use a Japanese one as they are so plentiful on WT), both parents can be foreign but not from the same language (so you can use a Japanese one with a Spanish one, for example).  And then I just collect the eggs from the Day Care Man and ride up and down Route 7 to hatch them.  You can Wonder Trade them out as you go, or fill up boxes until you have no space and then Wonder Trade them, or just release them - makes no difference to the chances of hatching a shiny.  I prefer to WT them as I'm collecting Pokemiles for Rare Candies and PP Ups to send out at Christmas.  And it makes no difference if you box the eggs before hatching them.

ETA yep, a Pokemon with Flame Body in your party is a must.  And don't expect anything too soon - I've hatched goodness knows how many eggs since the competition we had a few weeks ago and haven't got a single shiny.  Must be several thousand eggs.  Yes, I have no life (actually, no work - I'm self-employed and there is NOTHING happening right now.  Grrrrr.)


----------



## gnoixaim

Okay, thanks a lot for answering my questions! I'm currently breeding my 5IV Eevee with a Japanese Ditto, so hopefully a shiny will pop up. If not, I'll start working on getting Vulpix to the IV's I want. 

<3


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

DemonOtaku said:


> Dratini also carries Dragon Scales but it's the same percentage as Horsea's holding it.



Thanks DemonOtaku, I've got it working now.  As Horsea are so common with a Good Rod I'm farming them for the scales and usually get one within Thief's 25PP.  I've already got a shiny Clauncher out of it too!  Chain fishing is a breeze once you get the hang of it!


----------



## Silversea

What does the community think of "legal" hacked pokemon? I have a few shinies which look legit in my White 2 game but I can never be sure -- does anyone really care how legit pokemon are as long as they are legal?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Silversea said:


> What does the community think of "legal" hacked pokemon? I have a few shinies which look legit in my White 2 game but I can never be sure -- does anyone really care how legit pokemon are as long as they are legal?


Do you mean Pok?checked ones or ones gotten via Gameshark, AR or Cloning?

Also, I'd like to join in order to get better at running into shinies.


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> What does the community think of "legal" hacked pokemon? I have a few shinies which look legit in my White 2 game but I can never be sure -- does anyone really care how legit pokemon are as long as they are legal?



I honestly don't care too much about how a shiny was obtained due to how rare they are as it is. Plus, when I picked up my copy of Black 2, I got it used and it came with a bunch of shinies and pokerus infected pokemon on it(moved them all to my black version before restarting Black2); course I have no way of knowing if they're legit or hacked.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Silversea said:


> What does the community think of "legal" hacked pokemon? I have a few shinies which look legit in my White 2 game but I can never be sure -- does anyone really care how legit pokemon are as long as they are legal?



Never went online before X/Y, and never found a shiny before X/Y either (apart from the usual Gyrados and just one of the event legendaries before X/Y came out).  Before this, I only traded with myself or with my son.  Never cloned anything except the occasional evolve item in Gold/Silver (which meant cloning a Pokemon as well of course).  So all this online battling, trading, IV breeding, shiny breeding etc is totally new to me.  You have to remember that, although I've been playing since Yellow, I was in my late twenties then, am a lot older now and I have always played in isolation - until now.  So my take on this is probably not the same as most players.

I don't approve of hacked Pokemon at all, legal or not.  I personally don't give a stuff what other people do, so long as they don't ruin it for everyone else.  Asking on the GTS for Mudkip (currently impossible) or Milotic or Articuno for a shiny verson-exclusive, rather than trading for the other version's equivalent (or similar), is insane.  And that is the end result of hacking Pokemon.  Everything available can only be traded for another hacked Pokemon.  All will be shiny, all will have 6IVs, and it will be impossible for anyone trading a legit Poke to get anything decent in return, unless they've spent a million hours breeding for it or got a really lucky wild encounter - and then it will be assumed their trade is hacked anyway.  So why bother?  Yeah, I don't approve of hacked Pokemon.


----------



## Taiki

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Never went online before X/Y, and never found a shiny before X/Y either (apart from the usual Gyrados and just one of the event legendaries before X/Y came out).  Before this, I only traded with myself or with my son.  Never cloned anything except the occasional evolve item in Gold/Silver (which meant cloning a Pokemon as well of course).  So all this online battling, trading, IV breeding, shiny breeding etc is totally new to me.  You have to remember that, although I've been playing since Yellow, I was in my late twenties then, am a lot older now and I have always played in isolation - until now.  So my take on this is probably not the same as most players.
> 
> I don't approve of hacked Pokemon at all, legal or not.  I personally don't give a stuff what other people do, so long as they don't ruin it for everyone else.  Asking on the GTS for Mudkip (currently impossible) or Milotic or Articuno for a shiny verson-exclusive, rather than trading for the other version's equivalent (or similar), is insane.  And that is the end result of hacking Pokemon.  Everything available can only be traded for another hacked Pokemon.  All will be shiny, all will have 6IVs, and it will be impossible for anyone trading a legit Poke to get anything decent in return, unless they've spent a million hours breeding for it or got a really lucky wild encounter - and then it will be assumed their trade is hacked anyway.  So why bother?  Yeah, I don't approve of hacked Pokemon.



I agree completely. I feel that if players want to hack, they should hack offline (just so that the effect of their hacking is for them only). When they play with hacks (or hacked Pok?mon) online then that is a major deal for me.


----------



## Nefarious

Silversea said:


> What does the community think of "legal" hacked pokemon? I have a few shinies which look legit in my White 2 game but I can never be sure -- does anyone really care how legit pokemon are as long as they are legal?



I don't know what you mean by *"legally"* hacked Pokemon. I don't like hacked shinies, they don't feel as special as ones that you've encountered by luck or work.

Awhile back I bought another copy of Platinum because I lost my own (a year later a found it in a book ._.). And well the file contain boxes full of hacked shiny Pokemon. Throughout all day today I've been transferring my Pokemon from gen 3 games into both of my copies of Platinum, preparing for Pokebank. I released a whole box of the hacked Pokemon without any hesitation. They are just not worth anything in my eyes. But if someone wants to use them then whatever, it's not a problem as long as they don't do it online.


----------



## Silversea

By "legal" I mean I pokemon that has natural stats and moves. For example, a level 100 magikarp with hyper beam isn't legal. A lv 50 Blissey with 999 HP is not legal either. 

Quoting someone: 


> legal hacks are pokes hacked with legal moves, abilities, IVs, and EVs.



In addition legal hacks generally have a caught level and location that is applicable to the pokemon type. So in effect legal hacks often look identical to "legit" pokemon.


----------



## Blu Rose

I have seen a few people who have tried to make a hacked Pok?mon that hatched from an egg:

"Egg hatched at DayCare Couple."

This really bugs me. Oh, and when it hatched from an egg, but was caught in anything but a Pok? Ball.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Pokeball types are inherited from the mother. I have plenty of pokemon that I hatched that are in different pokeballs.


----------



## Silversea

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Pokeball types are inherited from the mother. I have plenty of pokemon that I hatched that are in different pokeballs.



We are talking about black/white/2. Hacking isn't even available in  XY yet.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just found two shinies in the Friend Safari. Last night I came across a shiny Absol. Named it Myst. And today I found a shiny Vullaby. Named it Sunburn. Hopefully I'll find a shiny Sneasel soon. Been working on this hunt for over a month now.

Finally found one !!! Named it Dash, for now. So now onto the next hunt.


----------



## Blu Rose

Yeah, forgot to clarify that.


----------



## Dr J

Box9Missingo said:


> Just found two shinies in the Friend Safari. Last night I came across a shiny Absol. Named it Myst. And today I found a shiny Vullaby. Named it Sunburn. Hopefully I'll find a shiny Sneasel soon. Been working on this hunt for over a month now.
> 
> Finally found one !!! Named it Dash, for now. So now onto the next hunt.



Ha! I have a dragon on a dragon adoptables site named Myst. She's a dark dragon x3

On topic: I might be happy giving up my hunt for a shiny pichu, seeing as the IV Checker finally decided to give me a 6IV female pichu after around 200 or so eggs. She may not be shiny, but she's still awesome! Rain will grow up to be an amazing Raichu one day! She's adamant, which isn't a nature I was hoping for[was hoping for modest or naive, but Adamant works. No stats take a hit at least].


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> Ha! I have a dragon on a dragon adoptables site named Myst. She's a dark dragon x3
> 
> On topic: I might be happy giving up my hunt for a shiny pichu, seeing as the IV Checker finally decided to give me a 6IV female pichu after around 200 or so eggs. She may not be shiny, but she's still awesome! Rain will grow up to be an amazing Raichu one day! She's adamant, which isn't a nature I was hoping for[was hoping for modest or naive, but Adamant works. No stats take a hit at least].



Unless you are running a physical attack or support Raichu I would have thought special attack would be important.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Oh my goodness.  I've just done the same thing as Jinjiro, only with Fennekin.  And she's a girl.  And she's Modest.  And she has Magician.  The only thing that would make her better would be shininess, but you can't have everything.  Wow.

Edit - I think I'll name her Minerva.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Jinjiro said:


> Ha! I have a dragon on a dragon adoptables site named Myst. She's a dark dragon x3
> 
> On topic: I might be happy giving up my hunt for a shiny pichu, seeing as the IV Checker finally decided to give me a 6IV female pichu after around 200 or so eggs. She may not be shiny, but she's still awesome! Rain will grow up to be an amazing Raichu one day! She's adamant, which isn't a nature I was hoping for[was hoping for modest or naive, but Adamant works. No stats take a hit at least].


Neat .

Cool. Don't give up on your shiny hunt though . Just because it won't be perfect, doesn't mean that it still won't be good. It's well worth the wait.





Dizzi Paradise said:


> Oh my goodness.  I've just done the same thing as Jinjiro, only with Fennekin.  And she's a girl.  And she's Modest.  And she has Magician.  The only thing that would make her better would be shininess, but you can't have everything.  Wow.
> 
> Edit - I think I'll name her Minerva.


Sweet . Congrats.


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> Unless you are running a physical attack or support Raichu I would have thought special attack would be important.



She does have 31 special attack, due to being a 6IV pichu. And she's adamant. No stats lose or gain anything extra.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Box9Missingo said:


> Neat .
> 
> Cool. Don't give up on your shiny hunt though . Just because it won't be perfect, doesn't mean that it still won't be good. It's well worth the wait.



I know, but I'm not giving up; it's more like I'm taking something I value just as much as a shiny.


----------



## suede

I was fishing for a Dragalge the other day (to fill out my pokedex) and the first pokemon I met was a shiny Relicanth ahahha


----------



## Box9Missingo

suede said:


> I was fishing for a Dragalge the other day (to fill out my pokedex) and the first pokemon I met was a shiny Relicanth ahahha



Cool. Those are pretty neat .




Jinjiro said:


> She does have 31 special attack, due to being a 6IV pichu. And she's adamant. No stats lose or gain anything extra.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but I'm not giving up; it's more like I'm taking something I value just as much as a shiny.


Awesome .


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Now have a male to match - 6 perfect IVs, Modest, Magician.  Named Godric.  Also another female, 6IVs, Modest, sadly no HA but will be a nice Christmas present for someone so I won't be naming her.


----------



## Dr J

I still hate myself for trading off the only shiny I've ever bred myself. It was a shiny fennekin I'd bred my female fennekin starter for. Hatched him on the 12th egg she gave me. (And I'm sure Ashley hates me too)


----------



## Silversea

What? Adamant is + attack and - sp. attack isn't it?

Got a shiny relicanth off GTS in trade for a Leafeon lower than lv 10. Maybe I'll dedicate my shiny hunting to the GTS instead, since that seems to be my only method of finding shinies at the moment.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Silversea said:


> What? Adamant is + attack and - sp. attack isn't it?
> 
> Got a shiny relicanth off GTS in trade for a Leafeon lower than lv 10. Maybe I'll dedicate my shiny hunting to the GTS instead, since that seems to be my only method of finding shinies at the moment.


Nice . Yea sometimes you can find some good stuff on there.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Oh my goodness.  I've just done the same thing as Jinjiro, only with Fennekin.  And she's a girl.  And she's Modest.  And she has Magician.  The only thing that would make her better would be shininess, but you can't have everything.  Wow.
> 
> Edit - I think I'll name her Minerva.



By any farfetched chance do you like the Artemis Fowl series?


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> What? Adamant is + attack and - sp. attack isn't it?
> 
> Got a shiny relicanth off GTS in trade for a Leafeon lower than lv 10. Maybe I'll dedicate my shiny hunting to the GTS instead, since that seems to be my only method of finding shinies at the moment.



Crap, your right.. ah well. It'll help make Volt Tackle better anyway. I've been setting her up for using Volt Tackle, she's got Volt Tackle, Double Team, Sweet Kiss, and Nuzzle. I haven't used her in battle yet, but I'm fairly certain she'll do well with that move list.

edit: Plus volt tackle is a physical attack, so yeah. Adamant helps for that. And I'm thinking I've got a really good movelist setup for her to take advantage of her speed and physical attack power. Plus her defence and special defence should allow her to soak up a few hits before going down.


----------



## Silversea

Iron tail works too, probably better than double team imo. How else are you going to face rock types? Not going to criticize but I doubt you'd have enough turns to set up enough double teams for it to be effective.

Sorry I don't mean iron tail do I, what am I thinking of...Brick break thats it.


----------



## Dr J

Pikachu can learn that? I'll have to get the TM for that then[if there is one]; course I almost never run a solid one type team; so I can just as easily swap her out if something she can't take on comes out. My umbreon has that issue with steel types; as he's setup to basically endure hits while toxic chips away at his foe's hp. Gave him Payback, Toxic, Wish, and Moonlight. Makes him bloody hard for a foe to take down. He did well against a aegislash the other day.. though I'd rather not have him against a steal type again; since he can't use toxic on them.


----------



## Ricardo

Shiny Sunday! I caught a shiny Floette. I was looking for a shiny Kirlia, but I guess I have to wait till next Shiny Sunday to find *her*.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Blu Rose said:


> By any farfetched chance do you like the Artemis Fowl series?



I do, yes - but she's actually named for Professor McGonagall in Harry Potter and her brother is named for Godric Gryffindor.


----------



## Silversea

Jinjiro said:


> Pikachu can learn that? I'll have to get the TM for that then[if there is one]; course I almost never run a solid one type team; so I can just as easily swap her out if something she can't take on comes out. My umbreon has that issue with steel types; as he's setup to basically endure hits while toxic chips away at his foe's hp. Gave him Payback, Toxic, Wish, and Moonlight. Makes him bloody hard for a foe to take down. He did well against a aegislash the other day.. though I'd rather not have him against a steal type again; since he can't use toxic on them.



Yes both Pikachu and Raichu learn Brick Break. Its in Terminus Cave, there's a youtube video on finding specific TMs I believe.


----------



## Dr J

I'll have to make a trip to Terminus Cave again to get it then


----------



## Blu Rose

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I do, yes - but she's actually named for Professor McGonagall in Harry Potter and her brother is named for Godric Gryffindor.



Oh, I guess that also makes sense... Minerva was my personal favorite of the Artemis Fowl series. It's too bad they didn't give her another mention in any of the proceeding books.

Back on topic: I am hot on the trail of giving up: I just hit the 7500 mark yesterday. My game has never been hacked, and it's not anything adverse with it... Maybe it's my SID. This is quickly proved wrong when we look back at the Shiny Hunting Competition.

Shiny Ralts, I hate you forever!
But will love you when I get you!


----------



## Box9Missingo

Ricardo said:


> Shiny Sunday! I caught a shiny Floette. I was looking for a shiny Kirlia, but I guess I have to wait till next Shiny Sunday to find *her*.


Congrats!  That's a cool find.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Oh, I guess that also makes sense... Minerva was my personal favorite of the Artemis Fowl series. It's too bad they didn't give her another mention in any of the proceeding books.
> 
> Back on topic: I am hot on the trail of giving up: I just hit the 7500 mark yesterday. My game has never been hacked, and it's not anything adverse with it... Maybe it's my SID. This is quickly proved wrong when we look back at the Shiny Hunting Competition.
> 
> Shiny Ralts, I hate you forever!
> But will love you when I get you!



I still say certain SIDs are rarer than others. How else can you explain some people getting 3 or 4 shinies in the space of a couple hours while other people take up to three months between shiny finds?

edit: I mean, they DID decide to make it so trainer names had an effect on how rare shinies were for the player in one generation.. I think Gold and Silver when they first came out had that setting, and I'm starting to think they've yet to think about changing it to make the odds even for everyone.


----------



## Blu Rose

I don't remember there being a generation where that was put into effect, Jinjiro. I thought shininess was based off of DVs (replaced with IVs in later generations, but mot what determined shinies in later generations).


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just found a shiny Eevee today!  Named him Eclipse and will be evolving him into an Umbreon.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> I don't remember there being a generation where that was put into effect, Jinjiro. I thought shininess was based off of DVs (replaced with IVs in later generations, but mot what determined shinies in later generations).



I don't know 100% if they did that, but I do remember reading about it once; and just assumed it to be true. 

Also, congrats Box9Missingno(and now I'm off to play some Dead Space 1[as its the only one I haven't beaten yet, and not for lack of trying. Stupid rental copy I had for the ps3 way back decided it couldn't work past chapter 9.]


----------



## Blu Rose

FINALLY!!!!1!!1

Last night, my best Pok?mon ever ran out of the shadows to greet me.


Spoiler



View attachment 21937
View attachment 21938
Miraculously, it's female.



After 7623 eggs...

Now, onto Eevee! I plan to get an Espeon...

I know it has a freezeframe. It looks cool, as if it were flying through the air... SuperEspeon!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Wow that's some dedication!  Congratulations Blu Rose, what a lovely Christmas present!


----------



## Blu Rose

But it's not Christmas...

Edit: Where I am, at least.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Well it's Christmas Eve here, and it's traditional in our house that everyone gets a small gift on Christmas Eve.  Helps to spread out and calm down the gift hysteria a bit.


----------



## Nefarious

Whoa! Congrats Blu Rose! 

And Merry Christmas Eve everyone.


----------



## Scribbler397

Congrats, BluRose! It is always fun when you finally find the shiny that you have been searching for for a long time.


----------



## Dr J

Congrats BluRose! (I almost wonder if nintendo hid a bit of code in the game to make it easier to find a shiny on christmas day, but is only activated when they send out the wifi signal to turn it on)


----------



## Nefarious

Just hatched a shiny Eevee a few minutes ago. Took 31 eggs. He has 4 perfect ivs.
Just evolved him into a Sylveon and I have to say I love this color more than the other. Because I hate pink a lot.
His name is Bo by the way.

I'll go for Espurr or retry Torkoal this time.


----------



## Scribbler397

DemonOtaku said:


> Just hatched a shiny Eevee a few minutes ago. Took 31 eggs. He has 4 perfect ivs.
> Just evolved him into a Sylveon and I have to say I love this color more than the other. Because I hate pink a lot.
> His name is Bo by the way.
> 
> I'll go for Espurr or retry Torkoal this time.



Congrats!


----------



## Blu Rose

Okay...

After checking her IVs, she has achieved perfection!

31/31/31/31/31/31

This is the best Shiny I could ever have wished for...
Although speed could be better off at 0, to make a Trick Room set...


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Okay...
> 
> After checking her IVs, she has achieved perfection!
> 
> 31/31/31/31/31/31
> 
> This is the best Shiny I could ever have wished for...
> Although speed could be better off at 0, to make a Trick Room set...



Congrats! I love it when a shiny has perfect IVs!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Congrats to DemonOtaku and Blu Rose, and Merry Christmas to all!

So late last night/early this morning I'm hatching Calm Eevees for my Insta-Sylveon kits I'm sending out for Christmas later today (3+IV Calm Eevee, with Charm, carrying a Rare Candy - play with in Pokemon Amie for a while, use Rare Candy, instant Sylveon).  Not as lucky as DemonOtaku, but a repeat of my Fennekin experience from a few days ago.  Yep, 6IV Eevee.  What should he be?  Nature is Calm (I didn't have a Modest parent and Calm seemed a good option), no HA.

Edit:  Woohoo, got me a shiny Eevee!  Something like 77th egg of the current effort, but if you add the ones I hatched last time I tried for Eevee more like 577th...  Anyhoo, he has 3 IVs (xx/31/31/31/xx/xx) and a Calm nature.  What should he be?


----------



## Dr J

He should totally not be a glaceon.


----------



## Nefarious

Congrats Blu Rose! That's amazing!

------

Ah, I went for Sylveon for mine. And he has the same nature as your's. 

Calm would be nice for a Vaporeon too I suppose.

(I also got a 6iv Eevee in my hunt. Really don't know what to do with him.)


----------



## Dr J

If anyone is interested, I'm going to be mass breeding bunearies shortly. I just want to evolve only one to a lopunny before I start making her mate with my umbreon. The bunearies will all be 5IV ones, since I'll dump the others. Won't be hidden ability though.

I've also got feebas for breeding at some point as well.

edit: ok, not evolving the buneary afterall. She expects me to spend a small fortune on her just to make her happy.

edit again: ..turns out the buneary is male. So I can't guarentee IVs. Don't have a 5 or 6 IV ditto.


----------



## Farobi

Yo Jinjiro I'd like a Buneary. I dont have many 5IV pokebank mons so if you can spare a 4iv one i can trade it with my 4iv adamant tepig


----------



## Dr J

sadly, I'm breeding it with a 2 IV ditto.. so chances are I'll get mostly 2 - 3 IV bunnies out of him; also I'd rather a cydnaquil if you have one[pretty sure I have the name wrong]


----------



## Farobi

I have one. Will breed that after the Snivy project.


----------



## Dr J

alright, I'll likely be breeding the bunnies for awhile anyway. After a shiny one.

update: Managed to breed out a 6IV female buneary last night. Now almost all my bunnies come out with 5IVs.


----------



## Gingersnap

just hatched a shiny treecko! he looks absolutely beautiful and i got him in about 30-40 eggs.
masuda method ill never doubt you again


----------



## Farobi

I hatched over 700 eggs and no shiny


----------



## Dr J

I got the shiny fennekin I traded away on the 12 egg I hatched. I figured I'd be breeding for about a week easilly.

I'll have pictures of shiny lopunny and rapidash from X/Y soon =D found a japanese player willing to help me get them moved since I can't have the bank yet(DAMN YOU NINTENDO! *fist shake*)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jinjiro said:


> I got the shiny fennekin I traded away on the 12 egg I hatched. I figured I'd be breeding for about a week easilly.
> 
> I'll have pictures of shiny lopunny and rapidash from X/Y soon =D found a japanese player willing to help me get them moved since I can't have the bank yet(DAMN YOU NINTENDO! *fist shake*)



Lupunny and rapidash look so awesome when they're shiny! I've actually been working on a shiny buneary in diamond, but no luck


----------



## Dr J

hm.. I noticed my rapidash says its a faithful encounter.. xD

update: alas.. Nightmare can't make it into X/Y. Stupid me apparently hacked it so it would be an event shiny for some reason xD
update2: Picture of Karen!


Spoiler


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

It looks like it's ears and feet are made of candy floss <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Shiny Lupunny is really adorable. I just got a Japanese Region Dedenne from Wonder Trade so I'm using the Masuda Method with her and my Ditto for a shiny one. I've gone through 52 eggs so far. (I never have any luck with the Masuda Method. xdd)


----------



## Silversea

So what would the chances be now with shiny charm and increased shiny chances for masuda and random encounter?


----------



## Dr J

I'm still trying to finish my Kalos dex so I can get the shiny charm in Y.. missing a handful of pokemon.

edit: And yeah, I love my shiny lopunny <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What's a shiny charm...?

I'm trying to trade for a shiny Espurr on GTS but I need a Buneary. WHY MUST YOU GTS PEOPLE ALWAYS RUIN MY PLANS

Oh, and I'm breeding for a shiny Froakie.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> What's a shiny charm...?
> 
> I'm trying to trade for a shiny Espurr on GTS but I need a Buneary. WHY MUST YOU GTS PEOPLE ALWAYS RUIN MY PLANS
> 
> Oh, and I'm breeding for a shiny Froakie.


The shiny charm is a key item introduced in B2/W2, you got it for completing the national dex and it made the chances of getting a shiny pokemon higher. It seems they have carried it over to X/Y.


----------



## Dr J

I believe you got the charm for completion the regional dex, actually.


----------



## Ricardo

Jinjiro said:


> I believe you got the *Oval *charm for completion the regional dex, actually.



There you go


----------



## Dr J

Ricardo said:


> There you go



Pretty sure I got the Shiny Charm for completing regional dex in Black2. 

Because I got it before my regional dex was filled. Course, since Japan doesn't like to give us -all- the damn event pokemon.. I've never been able to fill my regional dex without cheating. People are such greedbags on the GTS that its impossible to get what you need to finish it.

"Oh, you want my ____ to help you get closer to finishing your regional dex? Give me Arceus then. And I don't care that your _____ is totally NOT worth Arceus." <-- seems to be how everyone thinks on GTS


----------



## Ricardo

Jinjiro said:


> Pretty sure I got the Shiny Charm for completing regional dex in Black2.
> 
> Because I got it before my regional dex was filled. Course, since Japan doesn't like to give us -all- the damn event pokemon.. I've never been able to fill my regional dex without cheating. People are such greedbags on the GTS that its impossible to get what you need to finish it.
> 
> "Oh, you want my ____ to help you get closer to finishing your regional dex? Give me Arceus then. And I don't care that your _____ is totally NOT worth Arceus." <-- seems to be how everyone thinks on GTS



Really? I got an oval charm after completing the regional dex in white2. And I got an oval charm for completing the Kalos dex.

I tried to trade Swampert for a Zekrom and failed. If only I can get my hands on one pokebank legendary


----------



## Dr J

So basically, the shiny charm is for japanese players only then. Since there's no way in hell the rest of the world can get all the pokemon. X/Y don't even have a way to catalogue them all in-game.


----------



## Hikari

I caught a shiny Luxio, recently! One of my favorite shinies.


----------



## Silversea

I'm totally going to try breeding a play rough shiny absol at some point. Wish superpower could be bred though, its so useful.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Jinjiro said:


> So basically, the shiny charm is for japanese players only then. Since there's no way in hell the rest of the world can get all the pokemon. X/Y don't even have a way to catalogue them all in-game.



Yep . Kind of sucks. At least until Pok?bank comes out.


----------



## Klinkguin

I caught a shiny Spoink today!


I was just training up my pokemon and I came across this shiny pokemon! I was so surprised when it came up. I just had to catch it without weakening it. Luckily I caught it with a normal pokeball at full health


----------



## Dr J

Nice!(not a fan of spoink myself, but I'd still capture one if I found a shiny of one)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Box9Missingo said:


> Yep . Kind of sucks. At least until Pok?bank comes out.



Even then, most of the event pokemon are still only available via hacking. Because Japan doesn't like to release event legendaries more than once for us. Unless its something nobody wants.


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm not much a fan of spoink either but it _was_ shiny so I just had to catch it


----------



## Box9Missingo

Jinjiro said:


> Nice!(not a fan of spoink myself, but I'd still capture one if I found a shiny of one)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, most of the event pokemon are still only available via hacking. Because Japan doesn't like to release event legendaries more than once for us. Unless its something nobody wants.



Yep. And that's why I used to do. Hack for them. Since there weren't that many events back in the days of Red and Blue up to around Fire Red . A lot of them took place at the larger Toys R' Us es. Now it's not too hard to get to an event. Yep... Shamin and Jirachi anyone?

I only have one Shamin and it's a clone off of a real one, since they didn't have an event near by. They did have one later on, but I didn't have Wifi at the time .


----------



## Gingersnap

currently sitting here, trying to hatch a shiny feebas
im at 35 eggs right now eee


----------



## Dr J

Box9Missingo said:


> Yep. And that's why I used to do. Hack for them. Since there weren't that many events back in the days of Red and Blue up to around Fire Red . A lot of them took place at the larger Toys R' Us es. Now it's not too hard to get to an event. Yep... Shamin and Jirachi anyone?
> 
> I only have one Shamin and it's a clone off of a real one, since they didn't have an event near by. They did have one later on, but I didn't have Wifi at the time .



I did notice that most of the outside game events that make it to north america, seem to forget about half of north america. They happen in the US only.. what about Canada, Japan? We have pokemon fans here too, you know! Pretty sure almost none of the diamon/pearl events made it to Canada either. And a lot of those were wifi. That's just sad.


----------



## Klinkguin

My shiny spoink evolved =D


----------



## Birdy

I have a bunch of shiny claunchers and a doduo if anyone is interested. Make me an offer


----------



## Blu Rose

@Jinjiro: Well, if I had any of the important games, then I would love to trade you all of the event Pok?mon...

Only if.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Woohoo, shiny Feebas! 99th egg, 4 perfect IVs in HP, Atk, Def, SpDef, Bold, Swift Swim (think that means Marvel Scale when it evolves?). Oh happy day. Now to go looking for Prism Scales...


----------



## Blu Rose

Congratulations, Dizzi!

Now, we all know you want that Attack IV to be a Special Attack one...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Well yes, I suppose.  But I don't do online competitive, so I'm not hugely bothered.  I'm more disappointed that he only has a "relatively superior" rating rather than the "outstanding" most of his siblings have.  But it's not that important.

I'm now working on Misdreavus, with a 5IV (only lacking HP) Gastly dad I got from the GTS for a FS Pachirisu and a 5IV (only lacking Speed) Misdreavus I bred from a 2IV GTS Misdreavus and 5IV WT Gourgeist.  I'm currently trying to work out if I'm more likely to get a 6IV baby like this, or with matching 5IV parents.  My suspicion is that 6IVs are more common if the parents' IVs match, certainly you wouldn't be getting anything less than 4.  I'm getting a lot of 3s at the moment...


----------



## Scribbler397

Congrats! Good luck with the Misdreavus!


----------



## Klinkguin

Yay I just hatched a shiny Froakie =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was the 20th egg that I hatched.


----------



## Nefarious

Congrats to both Dizzi and Klink, they are both going to become great shinies!
And good luck on the Misdreavus hunt, Dizzi. I'll help by giving/using hatching power whenever I see you on.
-----
I'm currently going for a shiny Treecko. 92 eggs so far.


----------



## Dr J

I need to find my inner pokemon nerd again and get back into Y.. but.. I'm just tired of not having my precious pokemon from previous games in Y.... (I WILL GET YOU INTO Y SOON CHO THE LANTURN!)

edit: Also, congrats klink and dizzy.


----------



## Hikari

I caught a shiny Eevee, and evolved it into a shiny Sylveon! What shall I name him?


----------



## Dr J

Ribbonhead.


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm trying to get a shiny Cyndaquil with the masuda method. That's how I got the shiny Froakie.


----------



## Hikari

I nice to see the Cyndaquil I gave you go to good use.


----------



## Klinkguin

Yes thanks a lot for that! It's a quilava now and level 35


----------



## Hikari

Yay! I caught a Shiny Pansage and Quilladin within 5 minutes! Amazing!

I nicknamed Pansage "Broccolia" (It's a girl.) and my Quilladin "Chester".


----------



## Klinkguin

I'm still trying to hatch that shiny Cyndaquil! Congrats!


----------



## Hikari

Klinkguin said:


> I'm still trying to hatch that shiny Cyndaquil! Congrats!



Thanks! The Masuda Method can take awhile... hope you get one soon!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hikari said:


> Yay! I caught a Shiny Pansage and Quilladin within 5 minutes! Amazing!
> 
> I nicknamed Pansage "Broccolia" (It's a girl.) and my Quilladin "Chester".



If you picked Fennekin in the beginning, the Chespin Shauna trades you is named Chester. xD


----------



## Klinkguin

Awww no you ruined part of the story! I've only got 2 badges D=

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> Thanks! The Masuda Method can take awhile... hope you get one soon!


Well I'm at 35 eggs atm I think. My shiny Froakie was 20 so I hope I get the shiny Cyndaquil soon! It might be best to actually finish the story-line before I continue though so I can fly to places xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Klink, you got very lucky by only needing to hatch 20 eggs. Usually people need to hatch at least 100 until they ever find a shiny.


----------



## Gingersnap

True. In one of my paused hunts, I'm up to 1400 eggs. Shiny Treecko came in around 30.


----------



## L. Lawliet

I will join your club. i trade shinies, but i did hatch a froakie a few weeks ago. very nice coloring, and 4 IV's. too bad it's torrent. i still have it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hey, does anyone have a Protean Froakie? I want to try the Masuda Method again, though it's never worked for me.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kippla said:


> If you picked Fennekin in the beginning, the Chespin Shauna trades you is named Chester. xD



If you picked froakie, she trades you a fennekin called KinnieKins...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I know, I have two games and I picked Froakie on one and Fennekin on one. So weird. xD


----------



## L. Lawliet

Kippla said:


> Hey, does anyone have a Protean Froakie? I want to try the Masuda Method again, though it's never worked for me.



shiny or non shiny?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I have several Kippla, let me have a look and find a suitable one for you.  My usual procedure with these is to have a suitable father which is Japanese (or other foreign) - I'm getting quite good with egg groups now because of this.  You want something like a 5IV Poliwag, or Marill, which are quite plentiful on WT (just go on and trade when most of your Passers By are Japanese).  Then keep swapping out the mother every time you breed a better female.  You have a fairly high chance of getting a Protean baby if the mother is Protean, and so long as the father is foreign, has 5IVs and is of the right egg group (Water 1 for Froakie) you also have a good-ish chance that you will eventually produce a good IV, Protean shiny.

Edit - ok, I have a couple of 3IV male Protean Froakie - you'd want to breed a female with a Ditto (most of the babies should have Protean) and then swap the Ditto for the female and the male Froakie for your suitable foreign Marill/Dratini/Poliwag/whatever.  Don't need anything for it.

Edit again - both these are also Timid, which I think is the ideal nature for Froakie, so make sure you equip the male Froakie with the Everstone and the Ditto with the Destiny Knot, then swap over when you have your female and give her the Everstone and give the dad the Destiny Knot.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

L. Lawliet said:


> shiny or non shiny?



SHINY! 

Just kidding, I'd like a non-shiny. 



Dizzi Paradise said:


> I have several Kippla, let me have a look and find a suitable one for you.  My usual procedure with these is to have a suitable father which is Japanese (or other foreign) - I'm getting quite good with egg groups now because of this.  You want something like a 5IV Poliwag, or Marill, which are quite plentiful on WT (just go on and trade when most of your Passers By are Japanese).  Then keep swapping out the mother every time you breed a better female.  You have a fairly high chance of getting a Protean baby if the mother is Protean, and so long as the father is foreign, has 5IVs and is of the right egg group (Water 1 for Froakie) you also have a good-ish chance that you will eventually produce a good IV, Protean shiny.



Do either of you have a good IV, foreign Froakie? I'm new to all the IV/EV stuff, so how will I tell if one female is better than another?


----------



## L. Lawliet

i have a few 5IV froakies for MM'ing. some with protean. also, anyone wanna trade for a shiny amoongus


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Kippla said:


> Do either of you have a good IV, foreign Froakie? I'm new to all the IV/EV stuff, so how will I tell if one female is better than another?



The only foreign one I have is going to be the mother for my shiny Froakie eventually   As for finding out the IVs, I just fly the hatched babies to Kiloude and ask the guy in the PokeCentre.  EVs you don't need to worry about, the babies won't have any to start with so you'll need to train the baby you decide to use however4 you want to train it.


----------



## CM Mark

I have an ass load of protean froakies, just no females.


----------



## Blu Rose

CM Mark said:


> I have an ass load of protean froakies, just no females.



Seems like you are extremely lucky.

Anyways, update on my Eevee egg-hatching:
I'm not that far into it. I'm not that dedicated, and I lost count of how much eggs I had gotten.
My Phione and my Ralts are pretty much the center of my attention right now, and I might just drop Eevee and move on to Vulpix, which I just got today or yesterday, and it has Drought.


----------



## CM Mark

Blu Rose said:


> Seems like you are extremely lucky.
> 
> Anyways, update on my Eevee egg-hatching:
> I'm not that far into it. I'm not that dedicated, and I lost count of how much eggs I had gotten.
> My Phione and my Ralts are pretty much the center of my attention right now, and I might just drop Eevee and move on to Vulpix, which I just got today or yesterday, and it has Drought.



I've never bred Froakies. I've gotten them all from Wonder Trade. I raised one to Greninja, and now I just have a bunch taking up space in my boxes.


----------



## Klinkguin

L. Lawliet said:


> i have a few 5IV froakies for MM'ing. some with protean. also, anyone wanna trade for a shiny amoongus


I have a shiny foongus in pokemon Black 2  it was a random encounter as well. I couldn't believe it when I encountered a shiny Spoink in pokemon Y.


----------



## Iris Mist

My first ever shiny was a Rattata in LeafGreen. I was so excited when I saw the different color. I caught it, and set it aside to transfer to my 4th gen game. Then I forgot I had it and restarted my game  My other legitimate shinies (not received in trade) include a Geodude from 4th gen (now a Golem), a Seviper from Black, and recently, Lampent, caught in Friend Safari, now a beautiful Chandelure 

I am now back in Friend Safari, hunting for a shiny Tyrogue, would be happy with a Mienfoo as well.


----------



## tamagotchi

After 317 _goddamn_ eggs, I finally managed to hatch a shiny Treeko.

That took way more work than I thought it would.. uvu;;


----------



## Silversea

RetroT said:


> After 317 _goddamn_ eggs, I finally managed to hatch a shiny Treeko.
> 
> That took way more work than I thought it would.. uvu;;



Some people are way past that and don't have a shiny *cough*me*cough*.


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> Some people are way past that and don't have a shiny *cough*me*cough*.



#usedtobeme

But now I'm free!


----------



## violetneko

Blu Rose said:


> #usedtobeme
> 
> But now I'm free!



Day Care has given Blu Rose a shiny egg, Blu Rose is freeeeeeee! XD

Maybe someday I'll be patient enough to try. Got a taste of it when I wanted a female HA Eevee XD


----------



## Xela

Anyone here compete in the VGC? I'm going to the American Nationals this year! 3rd time going!


----------



## Beary

I've never seen a shiny ;u;

Well, except for the red gyrados, but everyone sees that one ;0;


----------



## violetneko

beary509 said:


> I've never seen a shiny ;u;
> 
> Well, except for the red gyrados, but everyone sees that one ;0;



Unless they don't have gen 2 or HGSS :3
Ironically enough, my first random encounter shiny was Magikarp in HeartGold XD


----------



## Hikari

beary509 said:


> I've never seen a shiny ;u;
> 
> Well, except for the red gyrados, but everyone sees that one ;0;



lol, I accidently fainted the one in Gold... I just caught one recently in X/Y though.


----------



## CM Mark

In my copy of White, I have two shiny event Magikarps from Japan. Both level 99 with decent moves. I'm debating evolving one.


----------



## Ricardo

7 boxes of Ralts so far and no shiny Ralts. I guess the Shiny Charm has no effect on breeding w/ Masuda Method.


----------



## Dr J

Ricardo said:


> 7 boxes of Ralts so far and no shiny Ralts. I guess the Shiny Charm has no effect on breeding w/ Masuda Method.



It does work, but it's still something like 1 in 1000. It does not guarantee you'll get one really easy, it just makes it somewhat easier to get them.


----------



## Blu Rose

not589 said:


> Anyone here compete in the VGC? I'm going to the American Nationals this year! 3rd time going!



I want to, but can't go...
Mumma doesn't allow me... ;~;


----------



## violetneko

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XgXbK8-KBQ
^"What if a Pokemon's Cry was their name?"

I keep rewatching and laughing my head off.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

violetneko said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XgXbK8-KBQ
> ^"What if a Pokemon's Cry was their name?"
> 
> I keep rewatching and laughing my head off.



What the **** have i just watched?!
(Number III was the best)


----------



## violetneko

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What the **** have i just watched?!
> (Number III was the best)



Delelelele Whoooooooop is what got me XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Suprised there was no pikachu..
(_Just_ realised who your avatar is.... I'd been staring at if for ages, thinking she looked familiar)


----------



## Dr J

...now I have to get me a delelelele whoooooooooop at some point.


----------



## violetneko

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Suprised there was no pikachu..
> (_Just_ realised who your avatar is.... I'd been staring at if for ages, thinking she looked familiar)



:3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> ...now I have to get me a delelelele whoooooooooop at some point.



Same here XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I'm pretty sure i got a shiny Delelelele whoooooooop in Diamond quite a while ago.. If i still have it, I'll have to transfer it over when pokebank comes out.


----------



## violetneko

Nice! :3 They're golden-ish, right?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

violetneko said:


> Nice! :3 They're golden-ish, right?



Yep


----------



## Blu Rose

Kind of scared to click on the link...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Blu Rose said:


> Kind of scared to click on the link...



Do it. It's hilarious.


----------



## Blu Rose

Now, I'm really scared to click on the link.


----------



## Ricardo

Jinjiro said:


> It does work, but it's still something like 1 in 1000. It does not guarantee you'll get one really easy, it just makes it somewhat easier to get them.



I guess your right. Serebii don't know if it works for breeding this time. Then I did some research -> The English description of the shiny charm said it was for random encounters, but apparently the Japanese description is the same one from the B2/W2. For some reason the English translation/description was changed. Looked it up on Smogon


----------



## Blu Rose

Delelelelelelelele
Whoooooooop!

Haha, very funny...


----------



## Birdy

Wooo shiny Murkrow  that didnt take to long (from a horde). Though it keeps bloody raining everywhere i wana look for hordes >.<


----------



## Hikari

Birdy said:


> Wooo shiny Murkrow  that didnt take to long (from a horde). Though it keeps bloody raining everywhere i wana look for hordes >.<



I hate when that happens! I found a shiny Wingull in a horde while hunting for Mareep... still looking for it.


----------



## Scribbler397

Hikari said:


> I hate when that happens! I found a shiny Wingull in a horde while hunting for Mareep... still looking for it.



I found mareep after about ten or so hordes a couple of months ago. I was so happy! I love my little cotton candy fluff ball!


----------



## Blu Rose

Cotton Candy Fluffballs!
That shoot electricity out of their "cotton candy," and can easily kill someone with their electrically charged "cotton candy."

I love cotton candy now!


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Cotton Candy Fluffballs!
> That shoot electricity out of their "cotton candy," and can easily kill someone with their electrically charged "cotton candy."
> 
> I love cotton candy now!



I know, right! I am either going to nickname my shiny mareep Cotton Candy ( I was too excited when I got it, skipped the nicknaming step, and haven't gotten around to it). I plan on catching two more, one to evolve into Flaafy and the other into Ampharos.  I will have a family of shiny Cotton Candy Fluffballs!


----------



## violetneko

I think I'll look for a cotton candy fluffball as well; they're so cute ^^


----------



## Blu Rose

Scribbler397 said:


> I know, right! I am either going to nickname my shiny mareep Cotton Candy ( I was too excited when I got it, skipped the nicknaming step, and haven't gotten around to it). I plan on catching two more, one to evolve into Flaafy and the other into Ampharos.  I will have a family of shiny Cotton Candy Fluffballs!



Well, it isn't Cotton Candy as an Ampharos...

@VioletNeko: Ditto!
Abandoning Eevee eggs now...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

If I ever get a cotton candy fluffball (which I plan on doing eventually), I'll name it potato.
BTW, TBT bells if anyone knows why.


----------



## RhinoK

I traded my friend my shiny Scraggy
I was looking for a normal Scraggy to trade because they're similar but no
she was begging me
;-; godspeed scraggy


----------



## Blu Rose

TheCreeperHugz said:


> If I ever get a cotton candy fluffball (which I plan on doing eventually), I'll name it potato.
> BTW, TBT bells if anyone knows why.



Thunder?
Don't name it potato!
Potatoes aren't fluffy!


----------



## Dr J

GLaDOS!

edit: The quest for a shiny 6IV DELELE WHOOOOOOOOOOOP has begun. Totally naming it DELELE WHOOP too.(just wish I had a compatible 5IV pokemon from a different region)


----------



## violetneko

Jinjiro said:


> GLaDOS!
> 
> edit: The quest for a shiny 6IV DELELE WHOOOOOOOOOOOP has begun. Totally naming it DELELE WHOOP too.(just wish I had a compatible 5IV pokemon from a different region)



Ah-hahaha!! When I get a Kricketot, I'm going to breed and name it DELELE WHOOP as well XD


----------



## Klinkguin

xD I haven't watched the video yet but I might do it sounds funny. Still trying for that shiny cyndaquil.


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> GLaDOS!
> 
> edit: The quest for a shiny 6IV DELELE WHOOOOOOOOOOOP has begun. Totally naming it DELELE WHOOP too.(just wish I had a compatible 5IV pokemon from a different region)



Everyone's on!


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

I'll be offloading a load of hatchlings onto WT later - if I get a foreign male bug with good IVs you can have it Jinjiro.


----------



## Dr J

So long as its one of the few bugs kricketot/kricketune can actually mate with lol


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Bulbapedia just says Egg Group is Bug.  The list is here.  Your mama was bred with a Gligar for a dad, could have been a Karrablast, Flygon, Weedle... pretty much any bug.


----------



## Dr J

...touche.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

And would you believe that every good IV foreign bug I have is female?  I even have a 5IV Japanese Scyther who will hopefully be mama to a shiny Scizor one day, but all my males are English.  Pffft.


----------



## violetneko

Found Kricketot on the GTS for a male Gardevoir. It was gone by the time I found a Kirlia and evolved, though


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Got one here for you violetneko - are you Alex in-game?  You can send me the Gardevoir for it if you want  to part with it...


----------



## violetneko

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Got one here for you violetneko - are you Alex in-game?  You can send me the Gardevoir for it if you want  to part with it...



Ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks!! :3


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Thanks for the Gardevoir!  Hope the Kricketot produces a shiny Delele whoooop! for you too ;-)


----------



## violetneko

Yep XD


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just had some nice luck on the GTS last night . Got a shiny Caterpie from it.

Before that though, I caught a shiny Panpour recently that I named Aqua and a shiny Phantump that I named Casper. Thank you Friend Safaris!


----------



## Dr J

I hate every one of you who have gotten shinies off GTS/WT[though I've passed on several chances to nab a shiny off GTS because I'm not trading my legendaries away for a shiny]


----------



## Box9Missingo

Jinjiro said:


> I hate every one of you who have gotten shinies off GTS/WT[though I've passed on several chances to nab a shiny off GTS because I'm not trading my legendaries away for a shiny]



Hey now . I've only gotten them via luck on there. There are a LOT of people on there who do that whole legendary for a shiny thing on there (the GTS). Just keep on searching and trying. Don't give up .

As for Wonder Trade, heck... I haven't run into a single shiny on that.


----------



## Silversea

I got a shiny relicanth for a lv 10 and under Leafeon...did I mention that?


----------



## Blu Rose

I accidentally killed a Shiny Kricketot I ran into while chaining...

Didn't get a screenshot, but it was from Diamond.
Well, I guess I shant be ranting...


----------



## violetneko

Blu Rose said:


> I accidentally killed a Shiny Kricketot I ran into while chaining...
> 
> Didn't get a screenshot, but it was from Diamond.
> Well, I guess I shant be ranting...



Ah-hahaha! The irony!


----------



## Box9Missingo

Silversea said:


> I got a shiny relicanth for a lv 10 and under Leafeon...did I mention that?



Nice .

Ran into a shiny Ponyta last night in the Pok?mon Safari. Named her Sapphire. Wasn't expecting it, as I was getting ready to go to bed when it happened.


----------



## Iris Mist

I nearly died a few minutes ago. I was running through a new friend's safari to see what kind of Pokemon showed up, and a shiny Dedenne showed up! I quickly threw a Quick Ball at it and caught it. This is the first time since I've been playing Pokemon that I meet 2 shinies in one game. I was really hoping my next shiny was going to be Tyrogue or Mienfoo, which I had been hunting earlier today.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Iris Mist said:


> I nearly died a few minutes ago. I was running through a new friend's safari to see what kind of Pokemon showed up, and a shiny Dedenne showed up! I quickly threw a Quick Ball at it and caught it. This is the first time since I've been playing Pokemon that I meet 2 shinies in one game. I was really hoping my next shiny was going to be Tyrogue or Mienfoo, which I had been hunting earlier today.



Congrats! Unexpexted shinies are always fun


----------



## krielle

I've always wanted a shiny feebas ;o; 
Milotic is gorgeous! I haven't been playing my pokemon X much though.


----------



## Iris Mist

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Congrats! Unexpexted shinies are always fun



They sure are, especially when my list is extremely short, it's my 5th shiny total that I've encountered. I have a few that I got off GTS, though they may be hacked (like that beautiful shiny Deoxys I got on Black), but they're not as satisfying as actually finding one randomly. I've been playing for about 10 years.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Iris Mist said:


> I nearly died a few minutes ago. I was running through a new friend's safari to see what kind of Pokemon showed up, and a shiny Dedenne showed up! I quickly threw a Quick Ball at it and caught it. This is the first time since I've been playing Pokemon that I meet 2 shinies in one game. I was really hoping my next shiny was going to be Tyrogue or Mienfoo, which I had been hunting earlier today.



Awesome, congrats!  Did you name it?


----------



## violetneko

Iris Mist said:


> I nearly died a few minutes ago. I was running through a new friend's safari to see what kind of Pokemon showed up, and a shiny Dedenne showed up! I quickly threw a Quick Ball at it and caught it. This is the first time since I've been playing Pokemon that I meet 2 shinies in one game. I was really hoping my next shiny was going to be Tyrogue or Mienfoo, which I had been hunting earlier today.



Nice! I have yet to get a shiny from the friend safari; am I just unlucky? XD


----------



## Iris Mist

Box9Missingo said:


> Awesome, congrats!  Did you name it?



Not yet, I was so excited, I couldn't think of a good nickname, although someone on Instagram seems to believe I named it "Poop" lol



violetneko said:


> Nice! I have yet to get a shiny from the friend safari; am I just unlucky? XD



I've been thinking the same thing. I caught my shiny Lampent on December 27th, and I've been hunting for hours upon hours since then in FS with no luck, while some people catch multiple shinies daily.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Iris Mist said:


> Not yet, I was so excited, I couldn't think of a good nickname, although someone on Instagram seems to believe I named it "Poop" lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing. I caught my shiny Lampent on December 27th, and I've been hunting for hours upon hours since then in FS with no luck, while some people catch multiple shinies daily.


Ah. XD Nice. Hope you can come up with a good name soon for it .

Lucky. Been wanting one of those.


----------



## CM Mark

I'm breeding Feebas a box at a time then wonder trading them all away until I get my shiny. I'm at around 100 babies so far with no luck. This is the first Pokemon that I will keep going on no matter how long it takes me to get the shiny. Then it's off to the friend safari to figure out what Pokemon I can get from there right now that I want shiny.


----------



## Birdy

violetneko said:


> Nice! I have yet to get a shiny from the friend safari; am I just unlucky? XD



Just keep persevering . Ive found 2 in about an hour, and none for atleast a week. It took me 2 weeks to get one of the ones i wanted (i did find something else in the mean time). Its is a bit of luck, but you just gotta keep at it


----------



## Klinkguin

I agree with you about the surprise encounter. I encountered a shiny spoink and it was just so amazing! I have hatched a shiny Froakie now and it was also very cool. If I got a shiny pokemon off of gts then it wouldn't be as memorable.


----------



## Silversea

4 weeeeks in friend safari maybe I'll just wait for the shiny charm.


----------



## Klinkguin

Can I please just ask. What is the friend safari? Sorry if this sounds dumb but I'm kinda new to pokemon x and Y. I know all other games forwards backwards and sideways xD


----------



## Iris Mist

Klinkguin said:


> Can I please just ask. What is the friend safari? Sorry if this sounds dumb but I'm kinda new to pokemon x and Y. I know all other games forwards backwards and sideways xD



It's access post Elite 4, in Kiloude City. It's like the Safari game in previous games, but better. Every friend you have registered on your 3DS wields a different type of safari with 3 different Pokemon each. It's a bit easier to find shinies within the safari, and it's also the easiest way to find hidden abilities in this gen.


----------



## Ricardo

I gave up the hunt for a shiny Ralts. 500+ eggs and no shiny. And the reason I stopped was because when I took a break from breeding, I got a shiny. I went into horde battles to get a Sheer Force Tauros and in the process I got a shiny Wingull. The RNG is not with me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Might try out the friend safari out and see if I can run into a shiny Kirlia because I have the shiny charm and I haven't tested it in the friend safari yet


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone own a jirachi? I can trade 2 shinies and regigigas

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or if anyone has mew I can offer 4 shinies


----------



## violetneko

How do you get the shiny charm in gen 6?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

violetneko said:


> How do you get the shiny charm in gen 6?



Probably the same way as in B2/W2, completing the national dex


----------



## Ricardo

violetneko said:


> How do you get the shiny charm in gen 6?



Gotta Catch 'Em All except Event Legendary Pokemon


----------



## violetneko

Mkay. I really need a Hoenn game...


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Just got a shiny lv. 100 mew c:


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Shiny mew here c: View attachment 23703


----------



## violetneko

It says invalid attachment. Good thing I know what a shiny mew looks like.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Wait

Retry? C:


----------



## violetneko

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Wait
> 
> Retry? C:



Nope XD


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

violetneko said:


> Nope XD



Oh


----------



## Scribbler397

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Just got a shiny lv. 100 mew c:



It is a clone of a hack. I have seen about ten identical to that one in only a few days.


----------



## Klinkguin

Guys when do I unlock the friend safari? I wanna use it for shinies!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Klinkguin said:


> Guys when do I unlock the friend safari? I wanna use it for shinies!



After beating the champion


----------



## Klinkguin

Great! I'm in victory road.


----------



## Blu Rose

K.K. Fanboy...

Any Shiny Mew only has the extremely small chence of being legitimate.
Even then, if I had it, I wouldn't trade it away for the life of me!

So...
How is everyone's Kricketune hunts going?


----------



## violetneko

I've put mine on hold because of cycling to get Kyle back in my town.


----------



## Iris Mist

Blu Rose said:


> So...
> How is everyone's Kricketune hunts going?



I got a Kricketot off GTS a few days ago, but I've been hatching HA Eevee in hopes of finding a shiny, and to send on Wonder Trade.

Been dividing my time hatching eggs and grinding different safaris in hopes of seeing something shine, but no luck yet.


----------



## Klinkguin

Anyone have a ditto safari? I really want a ditto.


----------



## Birdy

Klinkguin said:


> Anyone have a ditto safari? I really want a ditto.



You can find dittos in the Pokemon village btw


----------



## Ricardo

Birdy said:


> You can find dittos in the Pokemon village btw



Yeah, but friend safari Dittos have at least 2 IVs.

Went into the friend safari and caught three shinies within an hour (Magmar, Klefki, and Kirlia).


----------



## tamagotchi

Anyone got a Ice Type safari that has Snorunt in it? I'm trying to get a Frosslass to finish my team with the pretty Pokemon. uvu


----------



## Ruby Rose

I got really lucky and found a shiny Pikachu in a friend's safari once! That's the only shiny I've ever found on my own.

My sweetheart was amazing enough to breed a shiny Skitty for me and it's my most treasured pokemon ever now, since Skitty has always been my favorite!

And my other friend recently managed to breed himself the shiny Charmander he's always wanted ahhhaha he was so happy.


----------



## Birdy

Hello shiny klefki


----------



## Blu Rose

Birdy said:


> Hello shiny klefki



How fluffy?


----------



## Birdy

Fluffy?


----------



## Blu Rose

Birdy said:


> Fluffy?



Yes. Fluffy.


----------



## Birdy

Blu Rose said:


> Yes. Fluffy.


It's really cute?...


----------



## Megumi

i need a shuppet safari pleeeeaaaaase PM me


----------



## Blu Rose

Birdy said:


> It's really cute?...



But it's not fluffy?



Spoiler: Klefki's Fluffiness



View attachment 24394
View attachment 24395



So...
Anybody care to give me an update on Delelele Whooop?


----------



## CM Mark

Blu Rose said:


> But it's not fluffy?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Klefki's Fluffiness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24394
> View attachment 24395
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Anybody care to give me an update on Delelele Whooop?


In 3000 years when PokeBank is finally released I will spend all my time breeding until i have a shiny Delelele Whooop.


----------



## Birdy

Blu Rose said:


> But it's not fluffy?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Klefki's Fluffiness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24394
> View attachment 24395
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Anybody care to give me an update on Delelele Whooop?



I dont generally think of keys as fluffy but i suppose it could be


----------



## Blu Rose

Birdy said:


> I dont generally think of keys as fluffy but i suppose it could be



It's reaaaaaallllllyyyyy fluffy, though, you're just afraid to admit it.


----------



## Blu Rose

My brother just caught a shiny Piloswine, which he randomly encountered, and was his first Piloswine he ran into. Ever. Fml.



Spoiler: Brother's Piloswine



View attachment 24785

View attachment 24786


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> But it's not fluffy?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Klefki's Fluffiness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24394
> View attachment 24395
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Anybody care to give me an update on Delelele Whooop?



If your asking about the krikitune I was trying to shiny breed, I had to put that on pause for a week due to my trip to Hawai'i coming up.(Was loads of fun by the way!)


----------



## CM Mark




----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> View attachment 24894



LOL that'll be my cricket one day!


----------



## Neriifur

I quit playing Pokemon, but when I was playing it I was doing some shiny hunting..  I think I totaled in 12 shinies?  I'm not really sure.  I forgot.  Here's my favorite though-- his name is Nyx and I'll love him forever.


----------



## Firekai

My first shiny in Pokemon Y was a Luvdisc. Just over Christmas I caught as shiny Horsea, and now my team has a purple Kingdra named Triton. ^.^


----------



## Iris Mist

Well I finally found myself an Eevee friend safari, so I'll be hunting for a shiny in there for a while. There's also Aipom in that safari, I'd be happy to get it as a shiny as well 

Hoping for a short hunt, though with my shiny luck, I'll be in there for ages. At least I got got my replacement 2DS with Pokemon Y, so I'm not completely stuck with only one hunt. Thinking of trying to SR for a shiny starter, but I have no patience, so unless it's quick, I doubt I'll get it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Finally bothered to start breeding for a shiny Delelele Whooooop on Platinum 
3 boxes in, nothing yet I'll keep you guys updated on my progress


----------



## Scribbler397

Firekai said:


> My first shiny in Pokemon Y was a Luvdisc. Just over Christmas I caught as shiny Horsea, and now my team has a purple Kingdra named Triton. ^.^



Luvdisc was my fist shiny in X 

After regionals, I plan on getting back into shiny hunting. I would like to catch two more shiny mareep so that I can have a complete evolutionary chain.


----------



## Birdy

OMG yay!!! I just caught a shiny Ho-oh on my Heartgold version, in less than 1000 soft resets!!!   now all i need is pokemon bank. So happy!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Birdy said:


> OMG yay!!! I just caught a shiny Ho-oh on my Heartgold version, in less than 1000 soft resets!!!   now all i need is pokemon bank. So happy!



*claps*
Congrats! I did that with a kyogre (sapphire? Maybe? Perhaps it was emerald xD), but it took _sooo_ long...
I got it eventually, and I still have it. Though now my pink kyogre is in the pc in black, after being transferred through the gens. Can't wait to bring it over to x once pokebank is out!


----------



## Scribbler397

TheCreeperHugz said:


> *claps*
> Congrats! I did that with a kyogre (sapphire? Maybe? Perhaps it was emerald xD), but it took _sooo_ long...
> I got it eventually, and I still have it. Though now my pink kyogre is in the pc in black, after being transferred through the gens. Can't wait to bring it over to x once pokebank is out!



I am going to start soft resetting in Platinum for some Shiny Pokemon. I just need to transfer my current pokemon to white 2 first.


----------



## Scribbler397

I  just traded for a shiny 6 IV Ditto that I am 99 percent sure is a clone, but I love it!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Scribbler397 said:


> I  just traded for a shiny 6 IV Ditto that I am 99 percent sure is a clone, but I love it!



What'd you give for it?


----------



## Dr J

working on chain fishing for shiny goldeen and carvanah currently(And I want that ditto, Scribbler)


----------



## Scribbler397

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What'd you give for it?



A 4 IV Jolly Marvel Scale Dratini with the egg moves Extreme Speed, Aqua Jet, Iron Tail, and Dragon Dance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> working on chain fishing for shiny goldeen and carvanah currently(And I want that ditto, Scribbler)



I am pretty sure it is a clone, because all of the ones people offered me looked about the same. I will hang onto this one for now, but if I see another one for a good deal in the future, I will see if I can get it.


----------



## Scribbler397

Traded for shiny azumarill. Tonight has been a good night. I'm also negotiating for a shiny sandslash, so we'll see how that goes. 

Edit: Got the shiny sandslash. I'm about to trade for a shiny Tyrantrum.  Correction, Tonight has been a great night! Four shinies in one night, all for non-shiny Pokemon I had lying around!


----------



## Dr J

Got a new shiny!



Who's jealous?! (I admit, he's duped 6 perfect IVs too.)


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Got a new shiny!
> 
> View attachment 25723
> 
> Who's jealous?! (I admit, he's duped 6 perfect IVs too.)



The onlyway that could possibly be legitimate would be to have had the Old Sea Map in Pok?mon Emerald, so I assume that is a Japanese Mew? If so, it was also likely to be RNG Abused.

Anyways, nevertheless, congrats!

Edit: It looks very, very fluffy!


----------



## Dr J

Yeah, I'm 99% certain this japanese shiny mew with 6 perfect IVs is in no way legitly obtained unless the person got damn lucky with this mew[chances are not]

edit: obviously, he will never see the light of battle, but my new 5IV adamant mawile with sheer force will. (named her Aine, an Irish name for a queen of the fairies)


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Yeah, I'm 99% certain this japanese shiny mew with 6 perfect IVs is in no way legitly obtained unless the person got damn lucky with this mew[chances are not]
> 
> edit: obviously, he will never see the light of battle, but my new 5IV adamant mawile with sheer force will. (named her Aine, an Irish name for a queen of the fairies)



Congrats! The shiny 6 IV mew has been a popular clone lately. Congrats on the mawile too! Did you trade for it, or breed it? What did you trade for it, if the answer to the last question was trade?


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> Congrats! The shiny 6 IV mew has been a popular clone lately. Congrats on the mawile too! Did you trade for it, or breed it? What did you trade for it, if the answer to the last question was trade?



I bred the mawile, but she's not a shiny lol

edit: and the mew was from a giveaway on gamefaqs


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> I bred the mawile, but she's not a shiny lol
> 
> edit: and the mew was from a giveaway on gamefaqs



I need to remember to check there more often. There are so many scammers though.


----------



## Zura

I caught my first ever shiny Geodude last night while training!


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> I need to remember to check there more often. There are so many scammers though.



yeah, you gotta be careful. Though your pretty safe with giveaways, so long as they're not asking for valuable pokemon in exchange for the pokemon that's being given away


----------



## Scribbler397

Traded a perfect jolly marvel scale dratini with extreme speed, iron tail, aqua jet, and dragon dance for a shiny helioptile!


----------



## vexnir

Man, I love shinies. Still a bit short on them in 6th gen as I don't have much patience (I did breed a shiny Honedge though... took me 300 eggs.) but I have around 70 of them in 5th gen.


----------



## Klinkguin

I just traded my shiny gyarados for a shiny toxicroak! =D


----------



## Scribbler397

Klinkguin said:


> I just traded my shiny gyarados for a shiny toxicroak! =D



Nice! Trade away the fishies!


----------



## Scribbler397

I traded for another shiny! This time a shiny ariados! 20 total shinies on X!

You can see them all here: http://pokemonxyblog.blogspot.com/p/my-shiny-collection_28.html


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Scribbler397 said:


> I traded for another shiny! This time a shiny ariados! 20 total shinies on X!
> 
> You can see them all here: http://pokemonxyblog.blogspot.com/p/my-shiny-collection_28.html



Ahh, so jealous of your candy floss mareep <3 
My hunt for one hasn't produced anything yet


----------



## Scribbler397

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Ahh, so jealous of your candy floss mareep <3
> My hunt for one hasn't produced anything yet



I hunted for another one for about two hours last night, because I want the full evolution line, and no luck. I took a break to mm breed for a perfect shiny smeargle. No shiny smeargle yet, but on the bright side, I have gotten over half a dozen perfect smaergles most of which I have already traded for shinies. People sure do love dark void smeargle.


----------



## Scribbler397

I got three more shinies and updated My Shiny Collection page: http://pokemonxyblog.blogspot.com/p/my-shiny-collection_28.html


----------



## Dr J

Shiny hog much, Scribbler? Also, if it wasn't for a lack of a 3DS AR, I'd have all the shines already. And a complete national dex(probably the only way I'll get that finished.. missing ruby/sapphire games so I can't get the pokemon from those regions as easilly as the rest)


----------



## Scribbler397

Jinjiro said:


> Shiny hog much, Scribbler? Also, if it wasn't for a lack of a 3DS AR, I'd have all the shines already. And a complete national dex(probably the only way I'll get that finished.. missing ruby/sapphire games so I can't get the pokemon from those regions as easilly as the rest)



In comparison to others, not really. I saw people with 4 whole boxes of shinies. I only have 23 shinies in total on x. 

I have just been really lucky with trading lately. It turns out a lot of people would rather have perfect competitive pokemon they can battle with than shinies with no good ivs. I give the sad, IV-less shinies a loving home, and they get my extra competitive pokemon. Everyone wins!


----------



## Klinkguin

@Scribbler397 are any of your shinies for trade? I really need to improve my shiny collection xD


----------



## Scribbler397

Klinkguin said:


> @Scribbler397 are any of your shinies for trade? I really need to improve my shiny collection xD



The only ones for trade right now are one of the luvdisc and one of the magikarp.


----------



## Dr J

I'd love to get that extra magikarp from you, but I have nothing to trade right now >.<


----------



## Klinkguin

Scribbler397 said:


> The only ones for trade right now are one of the luvdisc and one of the magikarp.


Well been as I have had a shiny gyarados a shiny luvdisc would be awesome! I just don't know what to trade for it xD


----------



## Birdy

Lol, i just turned on my ds, and was in the friend safari from when i last saved, moved, and bumped into a shiny Growlithe :O  >.<. Come on shiny larvesta >.<


----------



## Scribbler397

Klinkguin said:


> Well been as I have had a shiny gyarados a shiny luvdisc would be awesome! I just don't know what to trade for it xD


What shinies do you have?


----------



## Iris Mist

Birdy said:


> Lol, i just turned on my ds, and was in the friend safari from when i last saved, moved, and bumped into a shiny Growlithe :O  >.<. Come on shiny larvesta >.<



Nice! I wish that would happen to me, I've been hunting for Aipom or Eevee in safari for the past 2 days, and I'm not even finding a HA Eevee, let alone a shiny. 

Since I've been working on my Y playthrough, I haven't had quite as much time to shiny hunt on X, so the hunts are longer. And I have no patience whatsoever, so I end up giving up after a couple of days. But I want a shiny Aipom, so I always come back.


----------



## Jaz

My first shiny Pokemon was a Solrock in Pokemon Ruby. Turns out that that copy was illegitimate and corrupted several days later :<


----------



## Amykins

I'm SO happy I found this thread.  I've been really lucky when it comes to shinies, I got a shiny Charmander on my first clutch of eggs, and it took me a long-ass time but I finally got the shiny Deino I've been hoping for! 

I also have a shiny Skrelp and a shiny Aerodactyl. <3 And I'm NEVER done looking for more, nevah!


----------



## CM Mark

I just booted up my copy of White for the first time in a while and remembered that I have two event shiny Magikarp from Japan. Level 99 with decent moves. I also have two each of the Gamestop event Dialga, Palkia, and Giratina shinies. 


Now if NOA would finally release Pokebank and transporter so I can get them in X


----------



## Dr J

I'll probably have another 2 or 3 boxes worth of shinies coming to Y once I have the pokemon bank(note: I used my AR for shinies in previous gens, so almost none of my old shinies are legit. My super star shiny flareon is legit though. Can't wait to get her into Y[course then I'll have two shiny flareons with the same name in Y lol])

The sooner I get the bank, the sooner all of you can attempt to trade me for my shiny mewtwo.


----------



## Farobi

Hatched a shiny Swinub 
I was looking at my batch and she was the only one with Thick Fat xD 
3 Perfect IVs, so I doubt I'll use her for competitive battles. She'll just be in my trophy case along Feebas.


----------



## ForgottenT

I just had to share them xD


----------



## Blu Rose

Farobi said:


> Hatched a shiny Swinub
> I was looking at my batch and she was the only one with Thick Fat xD
> 3 Perfect IVs, so I doubt I'll use her for competitive battles. She'll just be in my trophy case along Feebas.



Excuse me, a person somewhere named Blu Rose on manyforums would like to steal your Feebas.


----------



## CM Mark

Got the Shiny Charm last night, so it is time for me to go on a real shiny hunting adventure.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Excuse me, a person somewhere named Blu Rose on manyforums would like to steal your Feebas.



I have an extra feebass if you want it, Blu Rose. I've already bread her out for my Milley[whom is already a Milotic, though I think I evolved her too soon]


----------



## Jarrad

Woo! I just hatched my first *ever* shiny since I first introduced myself to the pokemon series in *1999*! This is literally the only genuine shiny pokemon with my trainer ID to exist :L What's even better was that it was my first attempt at the Masuda method! After I hatched my beautiful gold tympole, I hatched another 3 minutes later! 
It's crazy! After 15 years of playing pokemon and coming across NILL shinies, I suddenly get my first 2 in the space of 10 minutes!


----------



## Dr J

Are one of those tympole's available for trading? I could offer you a shiny swinub for one(she's got 2 or 3 perfect IVs on her, possibly more), or my shiny aron(not entirely sure on his IVs, much like the swinub; however both can be nicknamed).

edit: Also congrats on the finds[wish I could get that lucky. Latest shiny I've found was another skrelp. And I'd been looking for it for a friend that wanted a skrelp.]


----------



## Emily

I only recently discovered how to get shinies in X and Y as I never had any before, but knew about them. I'm going to try use the pokeradar soon but knowing me it will take forever and I will mess up and break my screen as i am such a noob at catching shinies and havent caught any yet lmao


----------



## Dr J

There's always chain fishing. By far easier to get shinies with the chain fishing method[harder to mess it up too since your not moving and don't have to worry about finding different pokemon with each cast.]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> I have an extra feebass if you want it, Blu Rose. I've already bread her out for my Milley[whom is already a Milotic, though I think I evolved her too soon]



Oh crud.. I forgot you don't have X or Y and that's where my extra Feebas is...


----------



## Ricardo

CM Mark said:


> Got the Shiny Charm last night, so it is time for me to go on a real shiny hunting adventure.



Congrats!

You know I heard a lot of stories where people, before they got shiny charm, had a lot of success finding shinies. Then when they finally got the shiny charm their lucky dropped. It's pretty funny 

I don't know if my luck dropped since getting it, but I had some success since. Best of luck on your shiny hunts.


----------



## Dr J

I gotta find somebody to help me finish my national dex if nintendo doesn't release the damn bank soon[if they do, I'm just gonna use my AR to get myself all the missing pokemon from my dex; after I transfer what I can from my previous gens up. Never know, might just get myself down to missing only a handful at that point, instead of just over 200 lol

edit: Score, three cottonee eggs and I get a normal one with 31/x/31/31/31/31. Perfect mate for my 5IV male japanese clefairy. Got two other imperfect modest 5IV cottonee's if somebody wants em for breeding. 31/31/x/31/31/31, and 31/31/31/31/31/x are their IVs.

edit again: well then.. there's my 3rd pokemon with 31/31/31/31/31/31 lol And because he's a modest cottonee too; he's gonna be godly.


----------



## CM Mark

Jinjiro said:


> I gotta find somebody to help me finish my national dex if nintendo doesn't release the damn bank soon[if they do, I'm just gonna use my AR to get myself all the missing pokemon from my dex; after I transfer what I can from my previous gens up. Never know, might just get myself down to missing only a handful at that point, instead of just over 200 lol



What do you need at this point? I just finished the National Dex the other day, minus the event legendaries, and would be willing to help out where I could.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ricardo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You know I heard a lot of stories where people, before they got shiny charm, had a lot of success finding shinies. Then when they finally got the shiny charm their lucky dropped. It's pretty funny
> 
> I don't know if my luck dropped since getting it, but I had some success since. Best of luck on your shiny hunts.



Considering I have been playing Pokemon since Gen 1, and the only non story line or event shiny I have ever found was a Gothorita on Route 20 in X, I would think that my shiny hunting luck could only go up lol.


----------



## Hikari

I got 5 shinies this weekend! Here they are:


----------



## Zura

What is the fastest most easy way to find shinys?


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> What is the fastest most easy way to find shinys?



Buying or trading for them. I got 5 in a day once. 

On a serious note, the easiest way is chain fishing, but fish shinies aren't considered valuable anymore. Your best bet is horde battling, masuda method breeding, or the friend safari.


----------



## Blu Rose

Jinjiro said:


> Oh crud.. I forgot you don't have X or Y and that's where my extra Feebas is...



Feebas don't like me...
"Let's go down into Mt. Coronet!"
*Shudders*

@StormBlader: I, personally, like Masuda Method. I have tried (and horribly failed) to Soft Reset Giratina, Kyogre, and Dialga. Chain Fishing is by far the easiest way, unless if you get a time machine, and, if you do that, go back and get Pok?Spot? I can't remember what it was...


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> What do you need at this point? I just finished the National Dex the other day, minus the event legendaries, and would be willing to help out where I could.



Most of gens 2 and 4. And almost all the legendaries. I only have the 6th gen ones and mew in my dex

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> I got 5 shinies this weekend! Here they are:
> View attachment 26462View attachment 26463View attachment 26464View attachment 26465View attachment 26466



OMG! I want that pachirisu[or w/e its called]! That's totally my Pachi!{I have a shiny female one named that in black x3}


----------



## skweegee

I managed to hatch a shiny Mudkip on X a couple days ago. Now I'm hatching for a shiny Fennekin.


----------



## Jarrad

Jinjiro said:


> Are one of those tympole's available for trading? I could offer you a shiny swinub for one(she's got 2 or 3 perfect IVs on her, possibly more), or my shiny aron(not entirely sure on his IVs, much like the swinub; however both can be nicknamed).
> 
> edit: Also congrats on the finds[wish I could get that lucky. Latest shiny I've found was another skrelp. And I'd been looking for it for a friend that wanted a skrelp.]


I replied to this but I can't find the post anywhere :S Must've forgot to press Post haha!
Sure you can, but unfortunately both shiny Tympoles are in Quickballs (That's the ball they were bred in so there wasn't any helping it!) If you're still wanting to trade one then sure! I thought you wouldn't though as I have a strict Poke-ball only policy when it comes to my pokemon  I don't know if anybody else is the same. I see people that catch shinies with quickballs and ultraballs and I just howl because I really do think it ruins the pokemon, y'know?


----------



## Dr J

Good thing the swinub in question is in a pokeball(as far as I know, not sure on aron; think he is as well)

edit: And I can understand where your coming from though.. I use premier balls myself. Though currently I'm working on using up my love balls I accidentally bought when I wanted premier balls[unfortunately, I'm still poor so I have to deal with them] In all honestly, the balls my pokemon are in doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Scribbler397

I finally caught a shiny in the friend safari! A shiny Slugma!


----------



## krielle

Looking for a shiny feebas ;w;


----------



## Birdy

I have a shiny Tepig im looking to trade for another shiny 1st evolution starter. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dr J

Jarrad said:


> I replied to this but I can't find the post anywhere :S Must've forgot to press Post haha!
> Sure you can, but unfortunately both shiny Tympoles are in Quickballs (That's the ball they were bred in so there wasn't any helping it!) If you're still wanting to trade one then sure! I thought you wouldn't though as I have a strict Poke-ball only policy when it comes to my pokemon  I don't know if anybody else is the same. I see people that catch shinies with quickballs and ultraballs and I just howl because I really do think it ruins the pokemon, y'know?



Sadly, I'm gonna back out of our trade. I've got a shiny of Tympole's second form in Y now[transfered him along with a bunch more from black x3]

I'm not gonna bother listing all my 'new' shinies that I brought up from Black version, however I look forward to raising up my 6IV shiny female ralts now.


----------



## Iris Mist

Jinjiro said:


> Sadly, I'm gonna back out of our trade. I've got a shiny of Tympole's second form in Y now[transfered him along with a bunch more from black x3]
> 
> I'm not gonna bother listing all my 'new' shinies that I brought up from Black version, however I look forward to raising up my 6IV shiny female ralts now.



I only just started transferring my shinies from Gen V. I am so happy to have my shiny Deoxyx in X now, as well as Joliflor, a shiny Bellossom I got from the GTS quite some time ago.


----------



## Dr J

Iris Mist said:


> I only just started transferring my shinies from Gen V. I am so happy to have my shiny Deoxyx in X now, as well as Joliflor, a shiny Bellossom I got from the GTS quite some time ago.



I jumped from almost 1 full box of shinies to 3 full boxes and one in a 4th box. Got some pairs that I'll possibly trade the extra of.

Haxorus, Suicune, Latias[not sure if I want to part with one of them or not; would have to be a damn good offer]. Oh, and a shiny mewtwo[only have one of him, but I don't want him much anyway. Nicknamed Chase.]

edit: Forgot Larion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Shiny persian is such a lazy shiny. Only the inside of the ears changed from what I can tell.

edit: Shiny pikachu is ugly now. They darkened the colours way too much.

edit again: Brought up enough to fill that 4th box almost entirely now lol (only shiny arceus got caught)


----------



## Farobi

mayorkiyo said:


> Looking for a shiny feebas ;w;



I have one but i don't think it's worth just 500 tbt bells :[


----------



## Dr J

mayorkiyo said:


> Looking for a shiny feebas ;w;



I'd give you one for free if I had one; unfortunately; I lack one of those.


----------



## Silversea

I've had people quit on me when I send out two shiny pokemon at the start. Makes me paranoid when I use shiny teams because I don't want to be accused of hacking, but since nearly everyone seems to hack these days I doubt it matters.


----------



## Dr J

The problem is that so many people assume shiny pokemon = hacked pokemon; so everyone quits a battle when two shinies in a row come out[or they're just jealous of your awesomeness]


----------



## krielle

Jinjiro said:


> I'd give you one for free if I had one; unfortunately; I lack one of those.


Thanks anyways ^-^! heh.


----------



## vexnir

Jinjiro said:


> The problem is that so many people assume shiny pokemon = hacked pokemon; so everyone quits a battle when two shinies in a row come out[or they're just jealous of your awesomeness]



I know, right? I hate this. I've got a whole lot of EV trained shinies and sometimes, depending on which ones I use, a whole team happens to be shiny. I always feel like people think I am hacking.



As for thread. I am looking for 6th gen shinies, can RNG breed any 1-5th gen Pokemon shiny and with perfect IVs in exchange. (for those unaware of what RNGing is, no, this is not hacking)


----------



## ForgottenT

Does anyone have a shiny 6IV Ditto, from Korea, or Japan?


----------



## Dr J

anyone got the following pokemon? 

Weezing
Aromatisse
Heliolisk
Aurorus
Pangoro

Getting them would finish off my dex 100% =D


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have Aurorus, I can send it to you for the Dex.


----------



## Hikari

Jinjiro said:


> anyone got the following pokemon?
> 
> Weezing
> Aromatisse
> Heliolisk
> Aurorus
> Pangoro
> 
> Getting them would finish off my dex 100% =D



I have Heliolisk!


----------



## Blu Rose

vexnir said:


> As for thread. I am looking for 6th gen shinies, can RNG breed any 1-5th gen Pokemon shiny and with perfect IVs in exchange. (for those unaware of what RNGing is, no, this is not hacking)



Ugh, I never was able to get how to abuse the PRNG...

I always remember trying to do it on Pok?mon Platinum, but horribly failing.


----------



## violetneko

Jinjiro said:


> anyone got the following pokemon?
> 
> Weezing
> Aromatisse
> Heliolisk
> Aurorus
> Pangoro
> 
> Getting them would finish off my dex 100% =D



I've got Pangoro to contribute :3


----------



## Dr J

violetneko said:


> I've got Pangoro to contribute :3



Already finished off my dex. Went ahead and evolved what I had[and traded a shiny magcargo for the Aurorus.]


----------



## CM Mark

So I just took the two Japanese shiny event Magikarps I have to the Judge. Turns out they are 6IVs. I have two level 99 shiny Magikarp with 6 IVs and real moves, Spalsh, Flail, Hydro Pump, Bounce


----------



## Blu Rose

Nuuuuuuuu!

So, I opened up my Pok?mon White 2 today...

And the data has been corrupted.
But, I don't know what I would have done to it that would have killed it!

I also had my Ralts on there, too...
Excuse me while I cry myself to sleep for the next forever...
;~;


----------



## vexnir

Blu Rose said:


> Nuuuuuuuu!
> 
> So, I opened up my Pok?mon White 2 today...
> 
> And the data has been corrupted.
> But, I don't know what I would have done to it that would have killed it!
> 
> I also had my Ralts on there, too...
> Excuse me while I cry myself to sleep for the next forever...
> ;~;



Wow, that's weird. Can't you load up the save? Usually, when the data is corrupted in the DS Pokemon games, it just means it'll load the previous save.

Was it a shiny Ralts? I am sorry for your loss, but if you want, I can give you a shiny Ralts (I believe it has a nice nature too) as I have one on my White 2.


----------



## Blu Rose

vexnir said:


> Wow, that's weird. Can't you load up the save? Usually, when the data is corrupted in the DS Pokemon games, it just means it'll load the previous save.
> 
> Was it a shiny Ralts? I am sorry for your loss, but if you want, I can give you a shiny Ralts (I believe it has a nice nature too) as I have one on my White 2.



No, as in, when I put the game in, the save data can't be accessed...


----------



## vexnir

Blu Rose said:


> No, as in, when I put the game in, the save data can't be accessed...



Try a few more times, also try to gently wipe the cart. It's probably just that it's not inserted in properly - I've heard about people having the same thing happen to them, and it worked after a few tries.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> No, as in, when I put the game in, the save data can't be accessed...



If you can't get it working, I have a calm shiny ralts with 31/31/31/31/31/31 named Angel in Y you can have once you have X or Y.

edit: Unless I finally get around to raising her myself lol


----------



## Mercedes

I have a bunch of shinys !!! I really want a Keldo regual form :$


----------



## Blu Rose

vexnir said:


> Try a few more times, also try to gently wipe the cart. It's probably just that it's not inserted in properly - I've heard about people having the same thing happen to them, and it worked after a few tries.



It's not workingggg...
;~;
Thanks anyways...

@Jinjiro: Okay, deal, but feel free to raise it anyways...

Edit: Ermahgerd, you changed your username.


----------



## violetneko

...gah, Jinjiro, you changed your name; I'll be forever confused XD


----------



## CM Mark

A friend of mine just got a shiny Moltres from gen 4 for a Mankey. He doesn't care about shinies, so I gave him my third Cobalian for it. I now have 11 shinies on X

2 Palkia (Gamestop event)
2 Dialga (Gamestop event)
2 Giratina (Gamestop event)
2 Magikarp (Japanese event, both level 99 with Hydro Pump and Bounce)
1 Gothorita (My first ever random encounter shiny, and still only)
1 Mewtwo
1 Moltres


----------



## Silversea

With pokebank my shinies are as follows:

Charizard, Girafarig, Nidoking, Braviary, Ninetales, Ponyta, Rapidash, Eevee, Milotic, Espeon, Umbreon, Rotom, Ditto, Ariados, Zorua

Legendaries:
Ho-oh, Virizion, Latias, Mewtwo, Mew, Kyurem, Articuno, Darkrai, Deoxys

Events:
Palkia, Dialga, Giratina, Genesect, Hydreigon, Raikou, Suicune, Entei, Rayquaza

Shinies I caught myself:
-Absol 
-Vulpix
-Sylveon
-Vaporeon
-Flareon
-Gyarados (SS)


I don't intend to trade any of them. I'm not hugely into shinies unless they fit my team (i.e. braviary, sylveon, ninetales for my "blue" team).


----------



## Mercedes

Silversea said:


> With pokebank my shinies are as follows:
> 
> Charizard, Girafarig, Nidoking, Braviary, Ninetales, Ponyta, Rapidash, Eevee, Milotic, Espeon, Umbreon, Rotom, Ditto, Ariados, Zorua
> 
> Legendaries:
> Ho-oh, Virizion, Latias, Mewtwo, Mew, Kyurem, Articuno, Darkrai, Deoxys
> 
> Events:
> Palkia, Dialga, Giratina, Genesect, Hydreigon, Raikou, Suicune, Entei, Rayquaza
> 
> Shinies I caught myself:
> -Absol
> -Vulpix
> -Sylveon
> -Vaporeon
> -Flareon
> -Gyarados (SS)
> 
> 
> I don't intend to trade any of them. I'm not hugely into shinies unless they fit my team (i.e. braviary, sylveon, ninetales for my "blue" team).


;3; Mew... Lucky I want him..,


----------



## Dr J

Well, since we're listing off our shinies since getting the bank; I shall list off my collection.

Kingdra, Skrelp, Shellder, Absol(x2), Sliggoo, Flareon, Pidgey, Dratini, Charmeleon, Swinub, Fennekin, Vulpix, Meowstic(male and female), Aegislash, Aron, Magcargo, Vileplum, Gengar, pupitar, Lopunny, Mew, Noivern, Gligar, Skarmory, Persian, Plusle, Minun, Minccino, Larion, Snorlax, Grimer, Registeel, Tentacruel, Gallade, Garvdevoir, Groudon, Luxray, Jynx, Gabite, Metagross, Gyrados(x2), Skitty, Deerling, Kyurem, Klink, Heatran, vaporeon, Regirock, Kokoro, Palpitoad, Latios, Joltik, Virizion, Furret, Dragonair, Manaphy, Lunatone, Cubchoo, Yanma, Haxorus(x2), Sudowoodo, Gigalith, Lucario(FEMALE!!), Pikachu, Latias(x2), Zangoose, Weavile, Nosepass, Castform, Chandelure, Doduo, Psyduck, Lugia(x2), Zorua, Electrode, Eevee, Nidorino, Moltres, Articuno, Zapdos, Charizard, Ho-Oh, Dusknoir, Suicune(x2), Entei, Raikou, Golkurk(x2), Pichu, Kyogre, Ampharos, Ninetales, Glaceon, Delcatty, Geodude, Clefable, Wooper, Finneon, Crobat, Porygon-Z, Nidoqueen, Ditto(x2), Mismagius, Porygon2, Marowak, Cloyster, Nidoking, Victreebel, Unown, Magneton, Greninja, Umbreon, Kirlia, Muk, Magby, Feraligatr, Spinarak, Quilava, Chinchou, Jumpluff, Politeod, Girafarig, Tynamo, Purrloin, Cherrim, Sceptile, Vanillite, Frillish, Kricketune, Duskull, Mohim, Impoleon, Roserade, Alteria, and Buizel.

Anyone wanna trade me for my extras?

- - - Post Merge - - -



violetneko said:


> ...gah, Jinjiro, you changed your name; I'll be forever confused XD



and yes, yes I did. Because people were getting confused when I'd do trades in animal crossing with them. My mayor is named Dr J, but they were looking for a Jinjiro.


----------



## Mercedes

Dr J said:


> Well, since we're listing off our shinies since getting the bank; I shall list off my collection.
> 
> Kingdra, Skrelp, Shellder, Absol(x2), Sliggoo, Flareon, Pidgey, Dratini, Charmeleon, Swinub, Fennekin, Vulpix, Meowstic(male and female), Aegislash, Aron, Magcargo, Vileplum, Gengar, pupitar, Lopunny, Mew, Noivern, Gligar, Skarmory, Persian, Plusle, Minun, Minccino, Larion, Snorlax, Grimer, Registeel, Tentacruel, Gallade, Garvdevoir, Groudon, Luxray, Jynx, Gabite, Metagross, Gyrados(x2), Skitty, Deerling, Kyurem, Klink, Heatran, vaporeon, Regirock, Kokoro, Palpitoad, Latios, Joltik, Virizion, Furret, Dragonair, Manaphy, Lunatone, Cubchoo, Yanma, Haxorus(x2), Sudowoodo, Gigalith, Lucario(FEMALE!!), Pikachu, Latias(x2), Zangoose, Weavile, Nosepass, Castform, Chandelure, Doduo, Psyduck, Lugia(x2), Zorua, Electrode, Snow, Nidorino, Moltres, Articuno, Zapdos, Charizard, Ho-Oh, Dusknoir, Suicune(x2), Entei, Raikou, Golkurk(x2), Pichu, Kyogre, Ampharos, Ninetales, Glaceon, Delcatty, Geodude, Clefable, Wooper, Finneon, Crobat, Porygon-Z, Nidoqueen, Ditto(x2), Mismagius, Porygon2, Marowak, Cloyster, Nidoking, Victreebel, Unown, Magneton, Greninja, Umbreon, Kirlia, Muk, Magby, Feraligatr, Spinarak, Quilava, Chinchou, Jumpluff, Politeod, Girafarig, Tynamo, Purrloin, Cherrim, Sceptile, Vanillite, Frillish, Kricketune, Duskull, Mohim, Impoleon, Roserade, Alteria, and Buizel.
> 
> Anyone wanna trade me for my extras?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, yes I did. Because people were getting confused when I'd do trades in were looking for a Jinjiro.



Oh um wanna trade that shiny fennekin or haxurus mabye luga? I have a few shinys


----------



## Silversea

What is a "Snow"?

I also have a shiny gigalith actually...its funny because I don't even have a normal one. Stupid trade evolutions.


----------



## vexnir

If we're listing shinies... here is my collection, scattered in all of my games. Ones in italic were caught/bred by myself. Others are events/trades. I know some of them are clones (the trader told me so, and I really don't mind), some of them are events downloaded from the database, and two seem to be hacked, but I am not sure. 



Spoiler: vex's shinies



*Perfect/Flawless IVs and EV trained:*
_- Charizard
- Cherrim
- Aegislash_
- Lapras

*EV trained:*
_- Froslass (lv100)_
- Serperior (lv100)
- Kingdra (lv100)
_- Kingdra_
- Sableye
- Rapidash
_- Galvantula (my only random encounter shiny, haha)_
- Reuniclus
_- Scizor
- Lopunny
- Chansey
- Blaziken_
- Hydreigon
- Quagsire
_- Gyarados 
- Gyarados_
- Rampardos
_- Salamence_
- Braviary
_- Xatu_
- Golem
- Ursaring

*Others (untrained):*
- Vulpix (Drought!)
_- Gyarados _
- Vivillon (Garden form, I believe?)
- Woobat
_- Skiddo_
- Lilligant (This one looks like it could've been EV trained, but I am not sure. Got it from the GTS in 5th gen.)
- Bulbasaur
- Bidoof
- Cofagrigus
- Staraptor
_- Pachirisu_
- Umbreon
- Shuckle
- Delibird
- Spiritomb
- Drudiggon
- Trapinch
- Larvitar
- Swablu
- Dugtrio
_- Medicham_
- Milotic
- Machop
- Pichu
- Beldum
_- Beldum
- Sceptile
- Meganium
- Feraligatr
- Typhlosion
- Haxorus_
- Abra
- Gible
- Eevee
- Eevee
- Growlithe
_- Dratini_
- Squirtle
- Drowzee
- Manectric
- Cottonee
- Gigalith
- Emboar
- Aggron
- Zorua
- Gligar
- Seel
- Golurk
- Rhydon
- Yanma
- Duskull
- Aipom
- Snorunt
- Skitty
- Poliwag
- Luxray
- Wailmer
- Mismagius
- Vannilish
- Ralts
- Golbat
- Zapdos
- Articuno
- Suicune
- Entei
- Raikou
_- Rayquaza_
- Groudon
- Latios (Probably hacked - Pokecheck thinks it's legit, but I think it may be hacked)
- Latias (Same as Latios)



- - - Post Merge - - -



Dr J said:


> Well, since we're listing off our shinies since getting the bank; I shall list off my collection.
> 
> Kingdra, Skrelp, Shellder, Absol(x2), Sliggoo, Flareon, Pidgey, Dratini, Charmeleon, Swinub, Fennekin, Vulpix, Meowstic(male and female), Aegislash, Aron, Magcargo, Vileplum, Gengar, pupitar, Lopunny, Mew, Noivern, Gligar, Skarmory, Persian, Plusle, Minun, Minccino, Larion, Snorlax, Grimer, Registeel, Tentacruel, Gallade, Garvdevoir, Groudon, Luxray, Jynx, Gabite, Metagross, Gyrados(x2), Skitty, Deerling, Kyurem, Klink, Heatran, vaporeon, Regirock, Kokoro, Palpitoad, Latios, Joltik, Virizion, Furret, Dragonair, Manaphy, Lunatone, Cubchoo, Yanma, Haxorus(x2), Sudowoodo, Gigalith, Lucario(FEMALE!!), Pikachu, Latias(x2), Zangoose, Weavile, Nosepass, Castform, Chandelure, Doduo, Psyduck, Lugia(x2), Zorua, Electrode, Snow, Nidorino, Moltres, Articuno, Zapdos, Charizard, Ho-Oh, Dusknoir, Suicune(x2), Entei, Raikou, Golkurk(x2), Pichu, Kyogre, Ampharos, Ninetales, Glaceon, Delcatty, Geodude, Clefable, Wooper, Finneon, Crobat, Porygon-Z, Nidoqueen, Ditto(x2), Mismagius, Porygon2, Marowak, Cloyster, Nidoking, Victreebel, Unown, Magneton, Greninja, Umbreon, Kirlia, Muk, Magby, Feraligatr, Spinarak, Quilava, Chinchou, Jumpluff, Politeod, Girafarig, Tynamo, Purrloin, Cherrim, Sceptile, Vanillite, Frillish, Kricketune, Duskull, Mohim, Impoleon, Roserade, Alteria, and Buizel.
> 
> Anyone wanna trade me for my extras?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, yes I did. Because people were getting confused when I'd do trades in animal crossing with them. My mayor is named Dr J, but they were looking for a Jinjiro.



I am interested in Latias and Lugia if they aren't hacks. If you're willing to let go any of your non-duplicates, I'd be very interested in Fennekin, Kyurem, Latios, Greninja, Ho-Oh and Kyogre. And Moltres, because it's the only one in the legendary bird trio I don't have shiny. :s


----------



## Dr J

Luckypinch said:


> Oh um wanna trade that shiny fennekin or haxurus mabye luga? I have a few shinys



Sorry, the fennekin isn't for trade. Only really willing to trade my extras; so one haxorus and one lugia are for trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> What is a "Snow"?
> 
> I also have a shiny gigalith actually...its funny because I don't even have a normal one. Stupid trade evolutions.



"Snow" should have been listed as an eevee, sorry >.<


----------



## Blu Rose

You guys are such showoffs...


----------



## Dr J

vexnir said:


> I am interested in Latias and Lugia if they aren't hacks. If you're willing to let go any of your non-duplicates, I'd be very interested in Fennekin, Kyurem, Latios, Greninja, Ho-Oh and Kyogre. And Moltres, because it's the only one in the legendary bird trio I don't have shiny. :s



The only 'hacks' I used to get any of the pre-6th gens was to force shiny status on the pokemon before I caught them. Other than that, they're all legitimate shinies(aside from a handful I got from pokecheck without realizing I was downloading shiny versions as I was trying to stick to non-shinies while doing that, though I only downloaded 10 or so shinies from there.

And I'm not parting with my Greninja, as that's Ashu and she's part of my team. I'd be willing to part with any of the doubles only for now. Might trade the Latios later on. And it's highly likely that Kyogre is hacked[as is Groudon, I'm sure], because they had perfect IV rolls on pokecheck. I was trying to avoid downloading any pokemon with perfect IV rolls on them, but those two seemed to be crawling with them.

Fennekin is also not for trade, sorry; nor are Ho-Oh or Moltres. I don't care about the shiny Kyrume though[I'm amazed he even got passed the hack check when the shiny zekrom I got from my used copy of B2[before I reset it] was caught. Pretty sure both of them were shiny locked in B2/W2 without an AR >.>]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> You guys are such showoffs...



I wasn't originally planning on showing off my entire list, but figured I'd might as well since everyone else was. x3


----------



## vexnir

Dr J said:


> The only 'hacks' I used to get any of the pre-6th gens was to force shiny status on the pokemon before I caught them. Other than that, they're all legitimate shinies(aside from a handful I got from pokecheck without realizing I was downloading shiny versions as I was trying to stick to non-shinies while doing that, though I only downloaded 10 or so shinies from there.
> 
> And I'm not parting with my Greninja, as that's Ashu and she's part of my team. I'd be willing to part with any of the doubles only for now. Might trade the Latios later on. And it's highly likely that Kyogre is hacked[as is Groudon, I'm sure], because they had perfect IV rolls on pokecheck. I was trying to avoid downloading any pokemon with perfect IV rolls on them, but those two seemed to be crawling with them.
> 
> Fennekin is also not for trade, sorry; nor are Ho-Oh or Moltres. I don't care about the shiny Kyrume though[I'm amazed he even got passed the hack check when the shiny zekrom I got from my used copy of B2[before I reset it] was caught. Pretty sure both of them were shiny locked in B2/W2 without an AR >.>]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't originally planning on showing off my entire list, but figured I'd might as well since everyone else was. x3



How did you force the shiny status on them? And that's fine, I wouldn't want to take anything that's in your team or important to you. I have a lot of Pokemon like that as well. Sooo, Lugia maybe? And no, Kyurem wasn't shiny locked. Zekrom and Reshiram were, but Kyurem wasn't - weird, yes I know.

And same, I didn't plan on showing off but went with the wave of everyone doing it.

Also, just hatched 2 shiny Chlorophyll Bulbasaurs. Actually, 3 but I turned the game off without saving (and wanted to hit myself on the head for doing that)


----------



## Mercedes

Ok may I trade a shiny lvl something for that haxurus?


----------



## Blu Rose

vexnir said:


> And same, I didn't plan on showing off but went with the wave of everyone doing it.





Dr J said:


> I wasn't originally planning on showing off my entire list, but figured I'd might as well since everyone else was. x3



Suuuuuure.


----------



## vexnir

Blu Rose said:


> Suuuuuure.



Yes, sure. I never show my collection in any way basically, so when I got an opportunity, why not? I've spent years getting those.


----------



## Scribbler397

I still haven't downloaded Pokemon Bank. I haven't had the time recently, and keep forgetting that its out. I must transfer my shinies!


----------



## violetneko

Hmm. I guess, since everyone else is, here's my shiny list:
Gengar, Umbreon, Braixen, Fennekin, Shellos, Honedge, Ralts, Gallade, Gardevoir, Sylveon, Froakie, Shellder, Tyrunt, Clauncher, Furfrou, Mew, Ponyta, Shaymin, Litwick, Eevee (x3), Riolu, Larvesta, Charmander, Charmeleon, Zorua, Magikarp, Metagross, Scyther, Roselia, Watchog. Also the Rayquaza event.
 I'm wondering, where did I put my lake of rage Gyarados...?

Edit: Found it! Transferring now~


----------



## Dr J

vexnir said:


> How did you force the shiny status on them? And that's fine, I wouldn't want to take anything that's in your team or important to you. I have a lot of Pokemon like that as well. Sooo, Lugia maybe? And no, Kyurem wasn't shiny locked. Zekrom and Reshiram were, but Kyurem wasn't - weird, yes I know.
> 
> And same, I didn't plan on showing off but went with the wave of everyone doing it.
> 
> Also, just hatched 2 shiny Chlorophyll Bulbasaurs. Actually, 3 but I turned the game off without saving (and wanted to hit myself on the head for doing that)



Used my action replay for the code that causes all wild pokemon to appear as shiny. I still had to capture them myself and their IVs would have still be naturally generated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Ok may I trade a shiny lvl something for that haxurus?



It's not going to have very good IVs, is that ok?


----------



## Mercedes

Yep that's fine...I hope it's just a good battler (what the heck is an Iv?)


----------



## Blu Rose

Luckypinch said:


> Yep that's fine...I hope it's just a good battler (what the heck is an Iv?)



Individual Value.


----------



## Mercedes

I still need any kind of Keldo.. Hacked anything I could care less I just want one..anyways I have a bunch like 5 shinys....


----------



## CM Mark

vexnir said:


> If we're listing shinies... here is my collection, scattered in all of my games. Ones in italic were caught/bred by myself. Others are events/trades. I know some of them are clones (the trader told me so, and I really don't mind), some of them are events downloaded from the database, and two seem to be hacked, but I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vex's shinies
> 
> 
> 
> *Perfect/Flawless IVs and EV trained:*
> _- Charizard
> - Cherrim
> - Aegislash_
> - Lapras
> 
> *EV trained:*
> _- Froslass (lv100)_
> - Serperior (lv100)
> - Kingdra (lv100)
> _- Kingdra_
> - Sableye
> - Rapidash
> _- Galvantula (my only random encounter shiny, haha)_
> - Reuniclus
> _- Scizor
> - Lopunny
> - Chansey
> - Blaziken_
> - Hydreigon
> - Quagsire
> _- Gyarados
> - Gyarados_
> - Rampardos
> _- Salamence_
> - Braviary
> _- Xatu_
> - Golem
> - Ursaring
> 
> *Others (untrained):*
> - Vulpix (Drought!)
> _- Gyarados _
> - Vivillon (Garden form, I believe?)
> - Woobat
> _- Skiddo_
> - Lilligant (This one looks like it could've been EV trained, but I am not sure. Got it from the GTS in 5th gen.)
> - Bulbasaur
> - Bidoof
> - Cofagrigus
> - Staraptor
> _- Pachirisu_
> - Umbreon
> - Shuckle
> - Delibird
> - Spiritomb
> - Drudiggon
> - Trapinch
> - Larvitar
> - Swablu
> - Dugtrio
> _- Medicham_
> - Milotic
> - Machop
> - Pichu
> - Beldum
> _- Beldum
> - Sceptile
> - Meganium
> - Feraligatr
> - Typhlosion
> - Haxorus_
> - Abra
> - Gible
> - Eevee
> - Eevee
> - Growlithe
> _- Dratini_
> - Squirtle
> - Drowzee
> - Manectric
> - Cottonee
> - Gigalith
> - Emboar
> - Aggron
> - Zorua
> - Gligar
> - Seel
> - Golurk
> - Rhydon
> - Yanma
> - Duskull
> - Aipom
> - Snorunt
> - Skitty
> - Poliwag
> - Luxray
> - Wailmer
> - Mismagius
> - Vannilish
> - Ralts
> - Golbat
> - Zapdos
> - Articuno
> - Suicune
> - Entei
> - Raikou
> _- Rayquaza_
> - Groudon
> - Latios (Probably hacked - Pokecheck thinks it's legit, but I think it may be hacked)
> - Latias (Same as Latios)
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in Latias and Lugia if they aren't hacks. If you're willing to let go any of your non-duplicates, I'd be very interested in Fennekin, Kyurem, Latios, Greninja, Ho-Oh and Kyogre. And Moltres, because it's the only one in the legendary bird trio I don't have shiny. :s



Would you consider trading the Galvantula and Haxorus for a shiny Moltres? They are two of my favorite Pokemon and I would love to have the shinies.


----------



## Silversea

Shiny latias and latios is possible, but difficult (if you are trying for it in ruby/sapphire/emerald you are insane though).


----------



## Dr J

Luckypinch said:


> Yep that's fine...I hope it's just a good battler (what the heck is an Iv?)



Should do fine, considering he's lvl 88. I have a female that's at lvl 60, but that's the one I'm keeping.

Also, the Quilava shouldn't be in that list of mine... damn thing snuck into the shiny boxes when he's not even shiny(needless to say he's been beaten half to death for that little stunt of his[even though his being in the wrong box is my fault])


----------



## Mercedes

^-^ tell me when you want to trade, and tradeing a shiny for a 6iv Pokemon that can learn fly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My shinys: Zorua (not for trade in less for somthing really cool)
Eevee(not for trade only for Keldeo) 
Palpitoad
Tranquill
Herdier
Swoobat
Woobat

Looking for Keldeo and 6iv Pokemon that can learn fly, stong and sturdy please!!!


----------



## Dr J

I can do the trade now if your available.


----------



## vexnir

CM Mark said:


> Would you consider trading the Galvantula and Haxorus for a shiny Moltres? They are two of my favorite Pokemon and I would love to have the shinies.



I am sorry, but those two are not for trade.  Galvantula is really special to me because it's my first ever random encounter shiny (except Spearow in Fire Red on an emulator when I was... 9 years old?) and yeah, I'll never part with it. Haxorus was caught in White 2 in the Nature Reserve, and it's pretty unique too, so I am not trading it.

I just listed all of my shinies, but around half of them are not for trade. Feel free to ask for the others, though. Just keep in mind that if a Pokemon is listed under EV trained it's most likely not for trade, as they're the ones I used or use, so I don't want to part with them.




Also! Today's morning surprised me! I was on the bus and booted my X. Wanted to finish EV training my Bulbasaur, but it was raining on the route, so I couldn't use Sweet Scent. After wandering from one city to another for a while and looking if there's a rain-free place, I just decided to walk into the grass. And guess what? I am just walking through it, and all of sudden, a SHINY WEEPINBELL appears. As the first encounter.

It took me a moment to realise what happened. My mind was pretty much like "Oh, okay... oh, sparkles... sparkles, wait... WAIT OMG WHAT WOW"

My first random encounter shiny in X and the second one ever in all of my games!


----------



## CM Mark

vexnir said:


> I am sorry, but those two are not for trade.  Galvantula is really special to me because it's my first ever random encounter shiny (except Spearow in Fire Red on an emulator when I was... 9 years old?) and yeah, I'll never part with it. Haxorus was caught in White 2 in the Nature Reserve, and it's pretty unique too, so I am not trading it.
> 
> I just listed all of my shinies, but around half of them are not for trade. Feel free to ask for the others, though. Just keep in mind that if a Pokemon is listed under EV trained it's most likely not for trade, as they're the ones I used or use, so I don't want to part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also! Today's morning surprised me! I was on the bus and booted my X. Wanted to finish EV training my Bulbasaur, but it was raining on the route, so I couldn't use Sweet Scent. After wandering from one city to another for a while and looking if there's a rain-free place, I just decided to walk into the grass. And guess what? I am just walking through it, and all of sudden, a SHINY WEEPINBELL appears. As the first encounter.
> 
> It took me a moment to realise what happened. My mind was pretty much like "Oh, okay... oh, sparkles... sparkles, wait... WAIT OMG WHAT WOW"
> 
> My first random encounter shiny in X and the second one ever in all of my games!


No worries. I completely understand. My gothorita was my first ever random encounter shiny and would take a lot to get that Pokemon off hands.


----------



## Zura

I just got a shiny Rayquaza


----------



## Scribbler397

I was in the friend safari again searching for a shiny ponyta and found another shiny slugma. This one will we evolved into a magcargo. I love having complete evolution chains of shiny Pokemon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> I just got a shiny Rayquaza



Congrats on the Rayquaza!


----------



## violetneko

So yesterday at 8 am I arranged to trade with a dude on Serebii at 6pm. He never got on, and STILL hasn't come on. He better give me something extra >:c


----------



## Scribbler397

I caught my shiny Ponyta! Now to catch another to evolve into a Rapidash!


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Picked up Growlithe and Quilladin today from FS. Still looking for Spheal.


----------



## Silversea

Shiny evolution lines make me sad because when the next game comes along I don't have the previous shiny pokedex entry anymore.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> Shiny evolution lines make me sad because when the next game comes along I don't have the previous shiny pokedex entry anymore.



That's true. That's why I catch two or three or the same Pokemon depending on how many are in the line, and evolve two of them. For instance, if I had three oshawott, I would evolve one into a dewott, one into a samurott, and keep one an oshawott.


----------



## Silversea

Well yeah, that's what I already do, but with shinies it isn't that simple unless you clone them early.


----------



## Dr J

Silversea said:


> Well yeah, that's what I already do, but with shinies it isn't that simple unless you clone them early.



Unless your one of those people who seem to be able to find a shiny within minutes of starting a hunt.


----------



## Silversea

I still haven't found a shiny in X.


----------



## Scribbler397

Silversea said:


> I still haven't found a shiny in X.



You'll find one eventually. Stalk the friend safari non-stop, and you are sure to find one!


----------



## vexnir

Scribbler397 said:


> You'll find one eventually. Stalk the friend safari non-stop, and you are sure to find one!


I have never found one in the safari. Got 4 from fishing, 1 from chaining, 1 from Masuda Method and 1 from a random encounter. If someone is desperate for shinies, I recommend fishing as it's the fastest - and then chaining for patient people.


----------



## Zura

vexnir said:


> I have never found one in the safari. Got 4 from fishing, 1 from chaining, 1 from Masuda Method and 1 from a random encounter. If someone is desperate for shinies, I recommend fishing as it's the fastest - and then chaining for patient people.


Hey um quick question about chain fishing can you run in the battles or do you have to kill them?


----------



## DarkTranquillity

StormBlader said:


> Hey um quick question about chain fishing can you run in the battles or do you have to kill them?


You can run.


----------



## jolokia

Never knew this thread existed before... I should visit the other boards more often evidently. I find piles of shinies, all the time. My friend hates me because whenever I get a new pokemon game I inevitably find at least one shiny before the Elite Four (this time it was horubi, the ground bunny thing). Heck I even got one in Pokemon Colosseum and that's supposed to be impossible. 

I do not have a trade list at the moment but I was a Pokeradar king back in the day, so if anyone needs a *chainable from Diamond or Pearl* I almost certainly have at least one, PM me or something. Please note: My fourth gen stuff is mostly English language, anything from fifth and above is Japanese.


Anyway, I just completed a masuda breed today, Relicanth. Yes I know you can chain fish it, but I very specifically wanted an adamant in a dive ball with 4 or more 31s. I got him. 960 eggs hatched


----------



## Silversea

I didn't know you could find shiny shadow pokemon in Colosseum. Though they don't keep shininess when caught which is stupid as hell.

No I've never seen one myself in Colosseum or XD.


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> I didn't know you could find shiny shadow pokemon in Colosseum. Though they don't keep shininess when caught which is stupid as hell.
> 
> No I've never seen one myself in Colosseum or XD.



On the contrary, one can catch a Pok?mon and have it be shiny once in your party or in the PC.
It's because the game checks the captor trainer's ID, SID, and checks that against the Pok?mon's PID.
Now, once the main character catches it, the same PID is compared to the Protagonist's ID and SID.
Overall, there is still a chance of a Shadow Pok?mon remaining Shiny, but the chance is represented by (4/65535) to the fourth power.

I'm calculating the actual number now.


----------



## Silversea

That seems ridiculous. Its not like pokemon values are checked against your ID when you trade or in any situation outside of this. Probably easier to just have the same stats and values as when it is caught...

No nevermind, that actually makes perfect sense as to why that happens.


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> You'll find one eventually. Stalk the friend safari non-stop, and you are sure to find one!



I've stalked safaris for hours at a time with no luck. Might have slightly better luck now that I have the shiny tag thing.


----------



## violetneko

I've had no luck in the safari either :c
Lately I've been in a Ninetales safari I've found recently~


----------



## Dr J

violetneko said:


> I've had no luck in the safari either :c
> Lately I've been in a Ninetales safari I've found recently~



I've got both a shiny vulpix and a shiny ninetales x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scribbler397 said:


> I was in the friend safari again searching for a shiny ponyta and found another shiny slugma. This one will we evolved into a magcargo. I love having complete evolution chains of shiny Pokemon!



I've never understood the need to have a shiny of every pokemon in the chain.. I'm quite happy with just having my shiny lopunny move to each gen with me since I got her.


----------



## Chikusho

So I got a pretty good shiny last week from IV Breeding with a 6 IV Japanese Ditto

x/31/31/31/31/31 Protean Froakie.

it looks so awesome black.


----------



## Dr J

Chikusho said:


> So I got a pretty good shiny last week from IV Breeding with a 6 IV Japanese Ditto
> 
> x/31/31/31/31/31 Protean Froakie.
> 
> it looks so awesome black.



Agreed, I love my Ashu so much(shiny female greninja)


----------



## Blu Rose

Holy cow, It's about two hundred and fifty six to a number I'm still calculating.
I'll be back in a few hours, with the answer.


----------



## Scribbler397

Doing a shiny 6IV Japanese Ditto Giveaway!

Link in sig.


----------



## violetneko

Joined and entered :3

Also, happy Valentine's day, everyone!


----------



## Scribbler397

violetneko said:


> Joined and entered :3
> 
> Also, happy Valentine's day, everyone!


----------



## Dr J

Joined and entered as well(could really use an IV'd ditto x3)

And Happy Valentines Day to everyone! (How am I the only one with a rose so far? Or is everyone just hiding theirs?)


----------



## violetneko

I haven't gotten one yet :/


----------



## tamagotchi

Shiny Milotic obtained. ♥


----------



## Zura

I just got a pink magmar for valentines day lol


----------



## Zura

Yes I found I Shiny Braixen!


----------



## Dr J

violetneko said:


> I haven't gotten one yet :/



I see you got a rose


----------



## Scribbler397

http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/comments/1xxma7/were_back_with_a_new_layout_too/

SVs are back!


----------



## Klinkguin

Yay I got a legit shiny Simisage! =D


----------



## violetneko

Scribbler397 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/comments/1xxma7/were_back_with_a_new_layout_too/
> 
> SVs are back!



Whoo! Time to stalk for 1898 again~


----------



## Dr J

violetneko said:


> Whoo! Time to stalk for 1898 again~



You need two 3DS's or a friend to help you now though >.<


----------



## Hikari

Dr J said:


> You need two 3DS's or a friend to help you now though >.<



That's what great about having siblings! I'm going to be borrowing my brother's 3DS alot...


----------



## Dr J

I have two younger siblings, but neither of them have a 3DS. I'm the only one with one.


----------



## Hikari

Well, that stinks. Luckily, my brother likes Pokemon too.


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> I have two younger siblings, but neither of them have a 3DS. I'm the only one with one.



I got 4 siblings 3 of them own 2ds and 1 plays Pokemon with me! but back to the subject I just got a Shiny Heatran!


----------



## Zura

I got a 6iv shiny Charizard!


----------



## Dr J

Dood, slow down on the shinies.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Instacheck is more complicated, but it doesn't matter. You almost always had to have a friend help you considering Instacheck with the crashing and all anyways, so I'm excited for it.


----------



## Dr J

You still need a friend for the new SV method. Or at least a spare 3DS.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, that's what I said. You always had to have a friend for it *anyways* because Instacheck usually crashed. Can't wait to start this up!


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> You still need a friend for the new SV method. Or at least a spare 3DS.



What are these Svs iv been hearing of?


----------



## Blu Rose

Holy cow.

You caught a [Shiny] Yanma!
Would you like to give a nickname
to the [Shiny] Yanma?

LeafGreen.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

StormBlader said:


> What are these Svs iv been hearing of?



SVs are 'Shiny Values' that everyone has. You can only find them out using Instacheck. If you find a Pokemon/hatch an egg that matches your SV, they are guranteed to be shiny. For example, my SV is 2080. If I hatch an egg with that SV, it will be shiny, no matter what. People used Instacheck to check both their SVs and egg SVs. 

It stopped working for a while after the X/Y 1.2 update, but it will be working again in a month or so.


----------



## Zura

Kippla said:


> SVs are 'Shiny Values' that everyone has. You can only find them out using Instacheck. If you find a Pokemon/hatch an egg that matches your SV, they are guranteed to be shiny. For example, my SV is 2080. If I hatch an egg with that SV, it will be shiny, no matter what. People used Instacheck to check both their SVs and egg SVs.
> 
> It stopped working for a while after the X/Y 1.2 update, but it will be working again in a month or so.


Can you give me a Link to where i can get this instacheck?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If I recall, currently Instacheck is not working (the most recent update for X/Y screwed it up, but it should be back by the end of the month) and it tends to crash for most people, so you can't really check until then. Most of us found out ours before it stopped working, so when it does come out, there will be a big announcement on this thread. 

We're all fans of that thing.


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Can you give me a Link to where i can get this instacheck?



Instacheck doesn't work anymore, nor will it ever work again. However a new method, using an exploit involving battle videos being uploaded to pokecheck.org will allow us to find shiny values[not sure how we'll find our own SV's though{course, I already know mine. 3372!}]


----------



## Blu Rose

Kippla said:


> We're all fans of that thing.



Just like we're all fans of Time Travelling...


----------



## Scribbler397

Blu Rose said:


> Just like we're all fans of Time Travelling...



And shinies...


----------



## Farobi

While I was horde battling, I came across a shiny Murkrow. Jolly nature but crap IVs...

I switched into Talonflame while it used Wing Attack, and it contacted a burn. I think I got it at less than 5HP then xD


----------



## Flop

I caught a shiny Geodude in a horde battle in Victory Road. 

They kept using Magnitude ;-;

It was terrifying.


----------



## Scribbler397

Shiny Murkrow are so cool! I love that they're pink! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flopolopagous said:


> I caught a shiny Geodude in a horde battle in Victory Road.
> 
> They kept using Magnitude ;-;
> 
> It was terrifying.



How were you able to catch it without it fainting? When they all use magnitude, they all die.


----------



## Flop

They were like Magnitude 2's.  XD


----------



## Scribbler397

Flopolopagous said:


> They were like Magnitude 2's.  XD



Lucky. I watched as someone found a shiny Geodude, and they all used Magnitude 6, 7, 8, or 9!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Aw, that would suck if that happened to me. Does anyone have a Froakie with good IVs and Protean? I'm going to need it to spam breed for my perfect IV shiny Greninja. 

Black Greninja is wonderful.


----------



## Flop

Kippla said:


> Aw, that would suck if that happened to me. Does anyone have a Froakie with good IVs and Protean? I'm going to need it to spam breed for my perfect IV shiny Greninja.
> 
> Black Greninja is wonderful.




Protean Greninja is Satan.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Flopolopagous said:


> Protean Greninja is Satan.



You are so right.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> You are so right.



I have a couple of 4 IV ones left, I believe. They are Protean and timid. I can give you one later tonight.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sure. I have a perfect IV Larvesta, if you'd like that in return.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> Sure. I have a perfect IV Larvesta, if you'd like that in return.



I don't have one of those yet! That would be great!


----------



## Zura

Just got a shiny Drogonite for a Charizard


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> Just got a shiny Drogonite for a Charizard



Where is it that you are trading? On the MiiVerse still? Are these hacks?


----------



## Zura

Scribbler397 said:


> Where is it that you are trading? On the MiiVerse still? Are these hacks?


Yes MiiVerse is the best!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got a shiny event Pichu and it looks just like a regular old Pichu. I was all excited, too.


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> Where is it that you are trading? On the MiiVerse still? Are these hacks?



All his pokemon he's getting are most likely hacked, yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I got a shiny event Pichu and it looks just like a regular old Pichu. I was all excited, too.



If it is shiny, you won't like shiny pikachu very much. They ruined it in X/Y.


----------



## Blu Rose

I feel as if I have nothing to contribute anymore. ;~;

I have hardly an idea, what they are all talking about.


----------



## Farobi

Blu Rose said:


> I feel as if I have nothing to contribute anymore. ;~;
> 
> I have hardly an idea, what they are all talking about.



u should probably get a 3ds and a copy of x to understand


----------



## Zura

I have a shiny Mew and Genesect now


----------



## CM Mark

I just got a shiny Gabite from wonder trade! Level 16.


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> I just got a shiny Gabite from wonder trade! Level 16.



Wow there are some really nice people out there!


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> Wow there are some really nice people out there!



I've been giving away all the 3 or 4 IV Dratini's that I have been breeding. Keeping the 5 and 6 IV ones. Kinda shiny hunting, kinda looking for a good IV/nature Dratini

The only downside of the Gabite is that it is nicknamed Austin. I don't nickname my Pokemon mostly. Although I did nickname my Purrloin after one of my cats, and my Espurr after my other. And my male Litleo Simba


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> I've been giving away all the 3 or 4 IV Dratini's that I have been breeding. Keeping the 5 and 6 IV ones. Kinda shiny hunting, kinda looking for a good IV/nature Dratini



I got a 6iv Dratini but I dont know its nature

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its Jolly


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> I got a 6iv Dratini but I dont know its nature



I have 2 right now, one in Daycare, one in my box. Their natures aren't good for Dratinis though. 

I did breed a 31/31/1/31/31/31 tonight, but I don't remember its nature.


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> I've been giving away all the 3 or 4 IV Dratini's that I have been breeding. Keeping the 5 and 6 IV ones. Kinda shiny hunting, kinda looking for a good IV/nature Dratini
> 
> The only downside of the Gabite is that it is nicknamed Austin. I don't nickname my Pokemon mostly. Although I did nickname my Purrloin after one of my cats, and my Espurr after my other. And my male Litleo Simba




I got a litleo named Simba from wonder trade once.. only he was a she.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does anyone have a Bulbasaur with good IVs, Chlorophyll and a good nature? I'm breeding one right after I finish with Greninja.


----------



## Dr J

I don't know about its nature/IV, but I do have a chlorophyll bulbasaur I got from wonder trading.


----------



## CM Mark

Just got a shiny Suicune from the GTS!


----------



## Ricardo

I hatched a shiny female 5IV Pawniard. Missing Sp. Def and has Inner Focus, but I am still happy


----------



## Silversea

I don't think perfect Special Defense will save you from a flamethrower or focus blast anyway so you are probably good.


----------



## Ricardo

I know, but I would have been more happy with Defiant.


----------



## Dr J

No one wants a 6IV mawile then?


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got a 6IV shiny Cresselia in a trade. And a 5IV shiny Espurr, and some other shinies. I really, really want a shiny Delphox though ;o;


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> No one wants a 6IV mawile then?



Go ask JayFromNimbasa...
He loves Mawa.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dr J said:


> No one wants a 6IV mawile then?



I like Mawile, I just don't have anything good to trade right now unless you want a 5IV Smeargle.


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> I like Mawile, I just don't have anything good to trade right now unless you want a 5IV Smeargle.



I'd certainly take a 5IV smeargle. Perfect for breeding to get a shiny one with 5IVs later on(once I have my shiny mawile, and then breed another shiny fennekin for somebody)


----------



## CM Mark

I just got a shiny Ho-oh for a non shiny Reshiram and a shiny Whiscash for a Tyrouge. I know the Whiscash is legit, as my friend accidentally bred it. The Ho-oh, I don't care if it's legit or not, I have one, that's all that matters. 

My shiny count is up to 15 on X, most of which I will trade

2 each of Palkia, Dialga, Giratina, and Magikarp. (All legit event shinies)
1 each of Gothorita(not for trade), Mewtwo (got from Dr. J here on the board) Moltres, Gabite, Suicune, Whiscash, and Ho-oh

Ask if you want one and make an offer.


----------



## Jawile

I just started doing the Masuda Method for a shiny Amaura...
Progress will be posted in sig.


----------



## violetneko

Good luck, Jawile! :3


----------



## Dr J

happy hunting Jawile


----------



## Klinkguin

Currently breeding for a shiny Cyndaquil. I am hatching my 9th box atm >.< How many eggs is that? I know for sure over 100.


----------



## Dr J

Klinkguin said:


> Currently breeding for a shiny Cyndaquil. I am hatching my 9th box atm >.< How many eggs is that? I know for sure over 100.



30 x 9 = 270


----------



## Klinkguin

Dr J said:


> 30 x 9 = 270


Wow that's a lot of eggs for me.


----------



## Dr J

that's probably about where I am with my mawile hunt. I say probably because I'm being picky on which ones I keep for now. 6IVs and 5IVs with Sheer Force only(6IVs don't need to have it, due to how rare they are as it is)


----------



## Zura

I'm right now trying to breed a shiny Shinx I hope I get one soon!


----------



## Hyoshido

Currently hunting for a Shiny Hawlucha and Galvantula in the friend safari.

I'm surprised I'm still keeping my paitience.


----------



## seanrc

Going for Charmander. Got a french one over wondertrade for my Squirtle, so foreign starter for foreign starter!


----------



## Hyoshido

So I load up a video on youtube and BOOM, a Shiny Hawlucha shown up.

I uhh...have one problem though.
It's a Modest nature.

...Do I attempt to find another one?


----------



## Dr J

I'd capture that one regardless of the nature. And you could always use that one to breed for one of the correct nature
=


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dr J said:


> I'd capture that one regardless of the nature. And you could always use that one to breed for one of the correct nature
> =



This is true, but considering you'd usually want to train the shiny one, it depends how much you'll be depending on the Hawlucha and what the rest of its stats are.


----------



## Dr J

could always capture the bad nature one for trading to a collector.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dr J said:


> could always capture the bad nature one for trading to a collector.



This too. You should probably put a little time into training it, though, so it'll be worth more. A simple, newly caught shiny Hawlucha is worth plenty, but an EV trained one (or halfway EV trained, at least) is probably going to net you something a bit bigger.


----------



## Dr J

*sings* Nobody knows of my Kangaskhan... nobody knows of the trouble she'll cause with her flawless shininess....


----------



## Hyoshido

So after the Hawlucha thing, I was EV training my Meowstic, I jump back to that same safari to find a Shiny Farfetch'd after 3 RE's

Docile nature, better than a nature that's making him lose attack and gaining something useless.


----------



## Zura

Hey how do you breed abilities?


----------



## Scribbler397

StormBlader said:


> Hey how do you breed abilities?



I know that when breeding a male with a ditto, there is a 50% chance of passing down the ability. I can't remember the exact ratios for the others, but it is always better if you have a female with the ability that you want to pass down.


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> Hey how do you breed abilities?



The female's ability gets passed down eighty percent of the time, if I remember right.
Sixty percent for Hidden Abilities.


----------



## Beary

I've never found a shiny.

*shoots self*


----------



## Blu Rose

LittleBeary said:


> I've never found a shiny.
> 
> *shoots self*



That.
Is.
No.
Reason.
To.
Shoot.
Yourself.

Just walk in grass for five years straight, you'll get one eventually


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> The female's ability gets passed down eighty percent of the time, if I remember right.
> Sixty percent for Hidden Abilities.



I've bred males with abilities I wanted my offspring to have and still got them like crazy


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> I've bred males with abilities I wanted my offspring to have and still got them like crazy



Meh, I'm still in B/W/2 nowadays...


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Meh, I'm still in B/W/2 nowadays...



Get with the program! X and Y are where its at now! =P


----------



## Benjamin

Been  SR'ing on Black, finally got shiny virizion.


----------



## Klinkguin

Still trying to get that shiny Cyndaquil. At 300 eggs. How long does it take? I have a 6iv Japanese shiny ditto(So I am using the masuda method) and I have the shiny charm. Why does it take this long? xD I still cant believe I bred a shiny Froakie in 20 eggs just using the masuda method when I hadn't even completed the game yet.


----------



## Blu Rose

Klinkguin said:


> Still trying to get that shiny Cyndaquil. At 300 eggs. How long does it take? I have a 6iv Japanese shiny ditto(So I am using the masuda method) and I have the shiny charm. Why does it take this long? xD I still cant believe I bred a shiny Froakie in 20 eggs just using the masuda method when I hadn't even completed the game yet.



*Cries*
It can take forever. It depends on your TSVs, or ESVs, or w/e the heck they are called nowadays.
Shoutout to my Shiny Ralts, albeit on a corrupted file!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Klinkguin said:


> Still trying to get that shiny Cyndaquil. At 300 eggs. How long does it take? I have a 6iv Japanese shiny ditto(So I am using the masuda method) and I have the shiny charm. Why does it take this long? xD I still cant believe I bred a shiny Froakie in 20 eggs just using the masuda method when I hadn't even completed the game yet.



Lots of people bypass 1,000 eggs and never get a shiny. It's all on luck.


----------



## Scribbler397

Kippla said:


> Lots of people bypass 1,000 eggs and never get a shiny. It's all on luck.



On White, I had hatched about 2000 charmander eggs and still haven't hatched a shiny.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Scribbler397 said:


> On White, I had hatched about 2000 charmander eggs and still haven't hatched a shiny.



*hugs* Don't give up. One day, it will come.


----------



## Dr J

Klinkguin said:


> Still trying to get that shiny Cyndaquil. At 300 eggs. How long does it take? I have a 6iv Japanese shiny ditto(So I am using the masuda method) and I have the shiny charm. Why does it take this long? xD I still cant believe I bred a shiny Froakie in 20 eggs just using the masuda method when I hadn't even completed the game yet.



Some people just won't ever be lucky enough to breed a shiny. I was lucky to get a shiny fennekin from breeding, though I haven't hatched another shiny since. I get lots of 6IV pokemon though.


----------



## Klinkguin

Dr J said:


> Some people just won't ever be lucky enough to breed a shiny. I was lucky to get a shiny fennekin from breeding, though I haven't hatched another shiny since. I get lots of 6IV pokemon though.


I have a few 5ivs. Just hoping to get that shiny Cyndaquil soon. Hopefully less than 10 more boxes.


----------



## Dr J

Here's hoping. I'm still trying to get my shiny mawile with no luck. Hatched 2 6IV mawile's with sheer force though. Both of them are adamant. Both of them also have Poison Fang, Punishment, and Night Slash.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm still hoping to find another Shiny Hawlucha.

If it has Adamant, Jolly or Impish, I would kiss someone :<


----------



## reyy

Guys
How do i IV breed?
I gave my 6iv japanese ditto a destiny bond thing that passes 5ivs down
and my 2iv Solosis a whats it called, the band thing that passes HP down.
Did.. did I do it right? Do I keep breeding until I get a 6iv solosis shiny?


----------



## Ricardo

Hyogo said:


> I'm still hoping to find another Shiny Hawlucha.
> 
> If it has Adamant, Jolly or Impish, I would kiss someone :<



I have a shiny Hawlucha that I caught in the Friend Safari, but it has a Naive nature w/ Unburden


----------



## Hyoshido

Tempting, I could ideally EV train it's Special defense a tad and give it an Assault vest.

If I have no luck finding one in a Friend Safari soon, I'd be interested in trading for yours, Problem is. I dunno if I'd have anything you'd like.


----------



## Scribbler397

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Guys
> How do i IV breed?
> I gave my 6iv japanese ditto a destiny bond thing that passes 5ivs down
> and my 2iv Solosis a whats it called, the band thing that passes HP down.
> Did.. did I do it right? Do I keep breeding until I get a 6iv solosis shiny?



You are going to want to replace the Solosis with better ones as you go. I would have the solosis hold an everstone so it can pass down the nature, and the ditto hold the destiny knot.


----------



## Dr J

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Guys
> How do i IV breed?
> I gave my 6iv japanese ditto a destiny bond thing that passes 5ivs down
> and my 2iv Solosis a whats it called, the band thing that passes HP down.
> Did.. did I do it right? Do I keep breeding until I get a 6iv solosis shiny?



Destiny Bond and items that pass one one particular IV don't stack. Your better off just using an everstone and the Destiny Knot[once you get a Solosis with better IVS and a good nature]. Sure, you'll have to deal with a bunch of useless IV rolls, but you'll get what you want eventually. Might even luck out and get a 6IV one with the right nature.

Gotten a few adamant mawile's with 6IVs myself, two of the three also have Sheer Force; making them true future monsters.

edit: For yours, and other people's future reference..

Destiny Knot(X/Y version only) - Guarantees 5 random IVs to be passed on
Everstone - Passes on the nature of the pokemon holding it, guaranteed.

Unfortunately, there's no way to guarantee the ability you want is passed onto the new pokemon.


----------



## Blu Rose

In the past, Destiny Knot had nothing to do with breeding...


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> In the past, Destiny Knot had nothing to do with breeding...



According to Serebii, it passed on 4IVs last gen. (adjusting my earlier post)


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> According to Serebii, it passed on 4IVs last gen. (adjusting my earlier post)



Wha...?
Can you please provide a link?
Bulbapedia contradicts this, I think Marriland does too.


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Wha...?
> Can you please provide a link?
> Bulbapedia contradicts this, I think Marriland does too.



Looks like they changed their info to match Bulbapedia at some point, cause now it only says X/Y have the IV transfer effect.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> Looks like they changed their info to match Bulbapedia at some point, cause now it only says X/Y have the IV transfer effect.



Oh, okay.
Pleasure chattin' with you!


----------



## Dr J

FEAR MY SHINY KHANGASKHAN! (Which, thanks to a certain site; no one will battle against online lol)


----------



## Hyoshido

So I found a Shiny Hawlucha last night, Lax nature, IV's in Attack and Speed.
Good find? I still worry Her Special defense would be hella low even with the Assault vest.

I might just drop the Shiny Hawlucha and find a Shiny Furfrou instead, That pretty thing will be like a tank :>


----------



## Zura

524 eggs still no Shiny Shinx but I'm gonna keep going!


----------



## Hyoshido

Don't wanna sound desperate but if anyone ever comes across a Shiny Male Espurr during Shiny hunts in a Friend Safari, Let me know.

I will attempt to offer you dearly, I'd love one with a Modest, Bold or Timid nature.


----------



## Dr J

I'd offer to watch for one, but I don't have an espurr safari.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> So I found a Shiny Hawlucha last night, Lax nature, IV's in Attack and Speed.
> Good find? I still worry Her Special defense would be hella low even with the Assault vest.
> 
> I might just drop the Shiny Hawlucha and find a Shiny Furfrou instead, That pretty thing will be like a tank :>



Actually, she shouldn't be too bad overall. Hawlucha's a physical hitter anyway. So 31 in attack and speed will work well for her(absolute best IV roll would likely be 31/31/31/x/31/31 however. Same IVs my mawile wants[and likely the shiny one, once I get it, won't have that roll]). 

Still, I'd train up that shiny and use it outside of competitive battles, won't do well in competitive battles however.


----------



## Hyoshido

I have someone trading me a Shiny Eevee with 6IV's for the Hawlucha, He has a bunch of them and just really wanted a Shiny Hawlucha.


----------



## Silversea

Dr J said:


> FEAR MY SHINY KHANGASKHAN! (Which, thanks to a certain site; no one will battle against online lol)



For good reason (except when its burned and then its pathetic). Rocky helmet destroys that thing.


----------



## Ricardo

Silversea said:


> (except when its burned and then its pathetic)



Not if someone is dumb, or smart, enough to put facade on it.


----------



## Dr J

Ahem. She's a flawless shiny kangaskhan. They'd have to be damn lucky to actually get a hit in against her.


----------



## Ricardo

Dr J said:


> Ahem. She's a flawless shiny kangaskhan. They'd have to be damn lucky to actually get a hit in against her.



I Thunder Wave all the things! I know how to take out Mega Kangaskhan with a key ring!


----------



## Dr J

Ricardo said:


> I Thunder Wave all the things! I know how to take out Mega Kangaskhan with a key ring!



At least some people don't just complain that a pokemon is too overpowered and shouldn't be used, despite it being a completely legit pokemon.


----------



## violetneko

I faced someone who had earthquake on their kangaskahn; the double hit was bad :c


----------



## Hyoshido

First time finding a Shiny via Horde battles xP

Shiny Cubchoo, It's nice.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Nice! 

Just found a shiny Mareep in a horde recently.


----------



## Dr J

I need to visit my combee safari and harvest a bunch of honeys...


----------



## Neriifur

Here's my new shiny.  His name is Isis.  I did some breeding on Pokemon X using the time machine method and obtained him recently.

Nature: Bold
IVs: 31/X/31/31/31/31






Next one I'll be working on is a shiny competitive ready HA Chimchar c:  Off to breeding for me!~


----------



## Dr J

What's the time machine method?


----------



## Neriifur

Dr J said:


> What's the time machine method?



It's the way you get flawless Pokemon easily, so that when you're trying to get a shiny, you can make sure you'll get a competitive ready one.  It's not really a "hack" or anything, it's just the way the daycare generates out eggs so that you don't have to breed 50 Pokemon out to get the right IVs you're looking for.  It's very useful if you're attempting to get a shiny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL1PtXHDzFU


----------



## Dr J

That seems like a lot of work do...

edit: besides its easier to just breed to 5IV pokemon together and guarantee 5IV offsprings.


----------



## Neriifur

Dr J said:


> That seems like a lot of work do...



Eh it's pretty easy after you get the hang of it xD  It's worth it if you want a perfect shiny.  It sounds confusing at first too, but it's not that hard. c:  I have quite a few shiny flawless as a result.


----------



## Dr J

Neriifur said:


> Eh it's pretty easy after you get the hang of it xD  It's worth it if you want a perfect shiny.  It sounds confusing at first too, but it's not that hard. c:  I have quite a few shiny flawless as a result.



Guide makes it sound like you can only do it with magikarps though


----------



## Neriifur

Dr J said:


> Guide makes it sound like you can only do it with magikarps though



You can do it with anything.  He's just using Magikarps because they make eggs super fast.


----------



## Dr J

Eh.. I still like my way more. Guarentees me a shiny with 5 perfect IVs at least.(Provided my shiny mawile ever decides to hatch. Probably nearing about 500+ eggs hatched and no shiny mawile)


----------



## Farobi

That method seems interesting. Watched it once but never really attempted it. Gonna try some other time though ~


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, J's way seems easier, I'm not the most competitive type so 5IV's is well enough.

...speaking of that, does anyone have a Shiny 6IV Ditto to spare? I'd really like to give the MM another chance ._.
Dunno if I'd have anything too interesting to trade for one z-z


----------



## Dr J

I've got a bunch of 6IV shiny dittos, however I got them all via pokecheck.org. If you have access to poke transfer/pokemon bank still; just use pokecheck.org to get the ditto; otherwise I could give you one of my useless natured ones(Adamant and Modest are being kept for sure)

edit: They're all japanese too.


----------



## Neriifur

Dr J said:


> Eh.. I still like my way more. Guarentees me a shiny with 5 perfect IVs at least.(Provided my shiny mawile ever decides to hatch. Probably nearing about 500+ eggs hatched and no shiny mawile)



Hmm what's your way?  I've been creating shiny flawless this way for quite a while, so if there's something easier that'd be awesome.


----------



## Hyoshido

Wouldn't I need Black/White/2 to make use of Pokecheck? 

Also does the nature on the Ditto matter? Since if I gave the Meowstic/Espurr I'd breed it with them holding an Everstone to pass on their nature?

...I think it passes the parent's nature...right?


----------



## Dr J

Neriifur said:


> Hmm what's your way?  I've been creating shiny flawless this way for quite a while, so if there's something easier that'd be awesome.



Breed two pokemon with 5IVs together. Guarantees the offspring to have 5IVs if you use a Destiny Knot then[only works in X/Y though]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Wouldn't I need Black/White/2 to make use of Pokecheck?
> 
> Also does the nature on the Ditto matter? Since if I gave the Meowstic/Espurr I'd breed it with them holding an Everstone to pass on their nature?
> 
> ...I think it passes the parent's nature...right?



The nature only matters if your trying to get the correct nature on the pokemon. Say, a magikarp with Adamant; or a Eevee with Modest[for evolving to Glaceon or Espeon]

edit: And yeah, the Everstone passes on the nature of the parent holding it. So if you had a pokemon with, say, Sassy nature and you gave it an Everstone; every offspring would have Sassy as well.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, That's perfect to hear! I just have to breed a Modest Espurr then 
...I wanna make a Shiny Male Meowstic that can do damage while also doing support moves :›

Is there anything you'd want in return for one of your Ditto's at all?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, That's perfect to hear! I just have to breed a Modest Espurr then 
...I wanna make a Shiny Male Meowstic that can do damage while also doing support moves :?

Is there anything you'd want in return for one of your Ditto's at all?


----------



## Dr J

Off the top of my head.. nothing at the moment.

edit: I'll just let you have one of the ones I'll probably never use due to a useless nature


----------



## Neriifur

Hey would anyone be willing to do a trade back with me?  I trade you my Feebas and you trade it back so that it evolves into a Milotic?  I'd like to find someone who has a good wifi feedback, because I'm paranoid trading it randomly xD


----------



## Zura

Neriifur said:


> Hey would anyone be willing to do a trade back with me?  I trade you my Feebas and you trade it back so that it evolves into a Milotic?  I'd like to find someone who has a good wifi feedback, because I'm paranoid trading it randomly xD



Ill do it if you let me


----------



## Dr J

Neriifur said:


> Hey would anyone be willing to do a trade back with me?  I trade you my Feebas and you trade it back so that it evolves into a Milotic?  I'd like to find someone who has a good wifi feedback, because I'm paranoid trading it randomly xD



I don't mind helping you out, but not tonight


----------



## Neriifur

Oh I got someone else to evolve it for me xD thanks though.


----------



## CM Mark

Just spent two hours in a friend safari, with the shiny charm, and not one damn shiny. I even used the heck out of encounter power to meet more Pokemon.


----------



## Hyoshido

Make sure to bring a Honedge to make encounter rates higher for you, Also it can take alot of time to find Shinies in there.

I mean except when I found a Shiny Farfetch'd in 3 encounters.


----------



## Zura

Hyogo said:


> Make sure to bring a Honedge to make encounter rates higher for you, Also it can take alot of time to find Shinies in there.
> 
> I mean except when I found a Shiny Farfetch'd in 3 encounters.



How does the Honedge thing work?


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> How does the Honedge thing work?



It's probably its ability.


----------



## Aizu

Randomly found a Shiny Bunnelby! ^ - ^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Lita_Chan said:


> Randomly found a Shiny Bunnelby! ^ - ^



EV train it and turn it into a Diggersby to be a beast on the battlefield.


----------



## Zura

I found a shiny Roggenrola just a few mins ago


----------



## Ricardo

Finally my Shiny Mawile is here! Lacks Defense, but that is fine by me.

And congrats @StormBlader Shiny Gigalith is a beautiful shiny, if you ever evolve it.


----------



## Aizu

Currently using Masuda method to breed a shiny Piplup, 10 eggs down ^ - ^


----------



## Dr J

Ricardo said:


> Finally my Shiny Mawile is here! Lacks Defense, but that is fine by me.
> 
> And congrats @StormBlader Shiny Gigalith is a beautiful shiny, if you ever evolve it.



Hate you now. I've been breeding for a shiny mawile for almost a month now with no luck.


----------



## Hyoshido

Hopefully I can get a Shiny Furfrou from breeding anytime soon, He/She would really help my team out.


----------



## Farobi

Just 10 days after finding a Male Shiny Murkrow, I found a Female Shiny murkrow ^0^ Her nature is Hasty, which is pretty sweet! The Male is in a Luxury Ball while the female is in a Premier Ball. Pretty satisfying catch in my opinion


----------



## Neriifur

Dr J said:


> Breed two pokemon with 5IVs together. Guarantees the offspring to have 5IVs if you use a Destiny Knot then[only works in X/Y though]



Yeah everyone does it that way.  It's too risky though if you want to make a perfect competitive flawless.  I use the TM method because it takes less time to make a perfect Pokemon (even if you're not searching for a shiny one, it still takes far less time than DK yolo) as opposed to gambling with the destiny knot and is less risky if you're going to aim for a flawless shiny.  There's a 10% chance of making a perfect IV if you have perfect parents with the exact IVs (31/x/31/31/31/31 If you're seeking that) and a 5% if you don't have perfect parents (Example: x/31/31/31/31/31 and 31/31/x/31/31/31)

Anyhow this is my obtained shiny for the day:







Nature: Adamant
HA: Marvel Scale

IVs:  31/31/31/x/31/31


----------



## Dr J

Got two shinies between yesterday and today thanks to the new SV Method that's cropped up. I now have a second shiny froakie[competitive!], and a shiny elekid[I gave the person my extra shiny golurk for the elekid because I had nothing else to give him[meant to put a heart scale on a fodder pokemon before the trade but forgot to do so.. so.. shiny pokemon for him as a thank you instead]

edit: However, I do still have shiny latias, haxorus, gyrados, suicune, and ditto all looking for homes. I'll take just about anything for em at this point[so long as I don't have the shiny yet. Would LOVE a shiny jigglypuff or igglypuff]


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Do you guys have Instacheck working? I'd like to check a couple of my eggs.


----------



## Dr J

Kippla said:


> Do you guys have Instacheck working? I'd like to check a couple of my eggs.



Instacheck will never work again. There's new methods for checking eggs now, but I can't do them. Requires you have either 2 3DS's, or a 3DS AR so you can rip data from X/Y.


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> Instacheck will never work again. There's new methods for checking eggs now, but I can't do them. Requires you have either 2 3DS's, or a 3DS AR so you can rip data from X/Y.



Ooh my brother has a 3ds that I could use! How's it work?


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Ooh my brother has a 3ds that I could use! How's it work?



It has to do with uploading your battle video to pokecheck.org. That's all I know offhand. Check Reddit. They have a guide posted.


----------



## Scribbler397

Dr J said:


> It has to do with uploading your battle video to pokecheck.org. That's all I know offhand. Check Reddit. They have a guide posted.



It doesn't seem to up for the general public quite yet.


----------



## Dr J

Scribbler397 said:


> It doesn't seem to up for the general public quite yet.



Indeed, we must continue to wait for that method.


----------



## Syd

What is the quickest way to get a shiny? c;


----------



## Scribbler397

Syd said:


> What is the quickest way to get a shiny? c;



1. Chain Fishing
2. Friend Safari
3. Masuda Method
4. Pokeradar (at the bottom because it takes a ton of time to get the hang of)


----------



## Blu Rose

I say Chain Fishing, Pok?Radar, Masuda Method, then Friend Safari.


----------



## Zura

Syd said:


> What is the quickest way to get a shiny? c;



Personally I like doing either Hordes or Safaris


----------



## Hyoshido

Masuda is the best if you want competitive shinies, Otherwise I've used the Friend Safari for shiny hunting.

I've only to find a shiny with the pokeradar then I have found a shiny in all the methods.


----------



## CM Mark

I've found more shiny Pokemon, one, from random encounter, than all those methods combined, zero.


----------



## Dr J

Just so you guys know, my earlier post in this thread that mentioned a list of shinies I had for trade has one pokemon that is no longer up for trading; and that would be my shiny suicune. It just came to my attention that that's my only event one that made it into Y. I've gotta track down the other one now.. I think it may still be in Diamond. (2011 event)


----------



## Farobi

When I was wonder trading, I came across a Shiny Paras. It's poor owner probably thought that it wasn't shiny, as the color scheme isn't much different from the original. I must admit I was about to WT it back until I noticed the star.

Here's how a Shiny Paras looks like:


----------



## EmmaFrost

Shiny Amaura ♥

I traded one of my shiny Chespins for a 6IV shiny Aegislash last night. Thing is a beast, I love it.


----------



## Silversea

Farobi said:


> When I was wonder trading, I came across a Shiny Paras. It's poor owner probably thought that it wasn't shiny, as the color scheme isn't much different from the original. I must admit I was about to WT it back until I noticed the star.
> 
> Here's how a Shiny Paras looks like:



Damn that really does look identical. I can't see the difference without comparing the two.


----------



## Flop

I got a shiny poliwag from WT. I didn't even know it was shiny until I saw the star.


----------



## Silversea

Syd said:


> What is the quickest way to get a shiny? c;



The best way is to not go looking for one xD. Most of the legitimate shinies in existence were accidental.


----------



## Flop

XD I remember when I was catching Registeel for a friend on his Ruby game, and it was shiny. ;-; He deleted his save a couple weeks later. -__-


----------



## Dr J

Flopolopagous said:


> I got a shiny poliwag from WT. I didn't even know it was shiny until I saw the star.



Err.. that one should have been bloody obvious >.>


----------



## Hyoshido

It's a slightly lighter shade of blue, I do understand how Flop would be confused.


----------



## Silversea

Dr J said:


> Err.. that one should have been bloody obvious >.>



You'd be surprised how many people have overlooked shiny poliwags in X and Y.


----------



## Flop

Kind of off topic, but does anyone here know who Marriland is?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because I got one of his Fennekin's from WT.

*gloatgloat*


----------



## Blu Rose

Flopolopagous said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone here know who Marriland is?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Because I got one of his Fennekin's from WT.
> 
> *gloatgloat*



/me is very jelly.


----------



## Scribbler397

Flopolopagous said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone here know who Marriland is?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Because I got one of his Fennekin's from WT.
> 
> *gloatgloat*



I didn't know he was still doing wt wednesdays.


----------



## Flop

This was a while ago.  Around the time XY was released.


----------



## Klinkguin

Recently got a shiny Gyrarados from the friend safari after looking for 10 minutes. =D. I don't know if this is confirmed yet but if you tip the people in that big building with the flag on the daycare route it increases your chances of finding a shiny in the friend safari. I'm not sure if this is true or not, my friend on twitter told me about it. I tried it and I got a shiny.


----------



## Scribbler397

Klinkguin said:


> Recently got a shiny Gyrarados from the friend safari after looking for 10 minutes. =D. I don't know if this is confirmed yet but if you tip the people in that big building with the flag on the daycare route it increases your chances of finding a shiny in the friend safari. I'm not sure if this is true or not, my friend on twitter told me about it. I tried it and I got a shiny.



It hasn't been confirmed, but is most likely not true. The friend safari already has an increased encounter rate that is yet to be determined (working on it here).


----------



## Zura

Flopolopagous said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone here know who Marriland is?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Because I got one of his Fennekin's from WT.
> 
> *gloatgloat*


What's so great about his Fennekins?


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> What's so great about his Fennekins?





Marriland is a pretty cool person, and he has multiple walkthroughs, and I think he invented the Wedlocke.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

StormBlader said:


> What's so great about his Fennekins?



Marriland's a famous Pokemon YouTuber. They're just SPECIAL.


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> Marriland is a pretty cool person, and he has multiple walkthroughs, and I think he invented the Wedlocke.


Yes but what so great about his Fennekins?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

StormBlader said:


> Yes but what so great about his Fennekins?



He's damn famous on Youtube and in Pokemon communities. They're just special.


----------



## Zura

Kippla said:


> He's damn famous on Youtube and in Pokemon communities. They're just special.


Oh lol


----------



## Flop

Sorry about the bad quality. There's a bunch of stuff on my camera lens. XD


----------



## Hyoshido

Klinkguin said:


> Recently got a shiny Gyrarados from the friend safari after looking for 10 minutes. =D. I don't know if this is confirmed yet but if you tip the people in that big building with the flag on the daycare route it increases your chances of finding a shiny in the friend safari. I'm not sure if this is true or not, my friend on twitter told me about it. I tried it and I got a shiny.


People have said Tipping "CAN" lower the chances of finding a Shiny, It's pretty doubtful though.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Hyogo said:


> People have said Tipping "CAN" lower the chances of finding a Shiny, It's pretty doubtful though.



I don't know :/

AND OMG THAT SIGNATURE XD


----------



## Klinkguin

Hyogo said:


> People have said Tipping "CAN" lower the chances of finding a Shiny, It's pretty doubtful though.


Well there's no real proof. It might have just been luck that my friend on twitter hatched 800+ eggs with no shiny. Tipped the guy/woman in the building and got 4 shinies in less than 24 hours in the friend safari. Still no real confirmation though.


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Just found a shiny Golurk, but wouldn't mind a shiny Pumpkaboo or Lampent from the same safari.


----------



## Hyoshido

Grats dood.

I really need to hunt for Shinies in the Safari again, Friend's dying for a Shiny Octillery xD


----------



## Ricardo

Went to the Friend Safari to get a Moxie Heracross and while I was there I got a Shiny Butterfree on the second encounter. Then when I bred my Moxie Heracross, I end up with a Shiny Moxie Heracross with 4IVs missing SP Att and Speed. Pretty lucky day for me


----------



## CM Mark

Ricardo said:


> Went to the Friend Safari to get a Moxie Heracross and while I was there I got a Shiny Butterfree on the second encounter. Then when I bred my Moxie Heracross, I end up with a Shiny Moxie Heracross with 4IVs missing SP Att and Speed. Pretty lucky day for me



Bite me. 

I'm just jealous because I still, in all generations since the shiny debuted, have only had one random shiny encounter, and have never bred a shiny myself. All my shiny Pokemon aside from my one random and my red gyrados from soul silver, are from trades or events


----------



## L. Lawliet

I found a shiny nosepass a few days back and then evolved my shiny eevee into a sylveon. majestic is what it is


----------



## Zura

Cool i just got a Kalos born 6iv protean Greninja!


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> Cool i just got a Kalos born 6iv protean Greninja!



I'd be more worried if it wasn't a Kalos born Greninja.


----------



## Sumemr

Oh, I keep forgetting to post here. Oops.
I found a shiny Abra in the friend safari on my like 2nd encounter while I was looking to see what kind of pokemon were in that friend safari. Then I was looking for a HA Sneasel in another safari and found a shiny Spheal. And just the other day I was hatching Absol eggs for a 6IV Absol, and happened to look down on my screen and see that it was shiny! It only has 4IVs though. Woulda been super lucky if it was a 6IV one


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> Bite me.
> 
> I'm just jealous because I still, in all generations since the shiny debuted, have only had one random shiny encounter, and have never bred a shiny myself. All my shiny Pokemon aside from my one random and my red gyrados from soul silver, are from trades or events



Go do some chain fishing. You'll encounter some shinies that way. In fact, for, aside from my one shiny from breeding[shiny fennekin after 12 eggs{first ever bred for shiny}], I've not really found any more shinies Besides the three I got from chain fishing. My entire collection has been from TSV giveaways and my previous games.


----------



## Hyoshido

I feel bad because half my Shinies are from Pokemon Generators by other users on GameFAQ's D:


----------



## Zura

Is it just me or does anyone else think the Snot Green looks good with Espeon it looks like a alien lol its actually my Favourite Shiny Eeveelution!


----------



## Flop

CM Mark said:


> I'd be more worried if it wasn't a Kalos born Greninja.



This post killed me. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the Snot Green looks good with Espeon it looks like a alien lol its actually my Favourite Shiny Eeevee Evolution!
> View attachment 30819



Uuugh, Espeon is my favorite Eevee-solution, but I hate its shiny sprite. Umbreon's looks amazing though.


----------



## EmmaFrost

They really dropped the ball on shiny Glaceon. It looks no different :/


----------



## Dr J

Illyana said:


> They really dropped the ball on shiny Glaceon. It looks no different :/



All they did with glaceon is lighten the blue of its body.

Persian is just as bad. The only 'noticeable' difference is the inside of its ears. I'll post a picture of my shiny persian shortly.


----------



## Farobi

^ that's unfortunate because my only wild encounter shiny ever in soul silver was a meowth. i guess i'll keep it as one


----------



## Dr J

And, as promised; here's Wendy the shiny Persian:



As you can see.. beyond her ears.. you can't tell the difference(though putting her beside a non-shiny persian would reveal the shading differences.


----------



## Klinkguin

Dr J said:


> And, as promised; here's Wendy the shiny Persian:
> 
> View attachment 30885
> 
> As you can see.. beyond her ears.. you can't tell the difference(though putting her beside a non-shiny persian would reveal the shading differences.


It's annoying when there aren't very many colour differences in shinies. I sometimes show my shiny Froakie but the other trader doesn't know it's shiny =/ unless they put their froakie against it or they just know it's shiny(Not very many people do)


----------



## Farobi

CM Mark said:


> I'd be more worried if it wasn't a Kalos born Greninja.



true lol =p


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Shiny Dewgong looks completely identical to its non shiny counterpart. Id post my Dewgong but you might as well look at a normal one!


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> And, as promised; here's Wendy the shiny Persian:
> 
> View attachment 30885
> 
> As you can see.. beyond her ears.. you can't tell the difference(though putting her beside a non-shiny persian would reveal the shading differences.


Wait a sec does this mean Giovanni's Persian is a shiny?


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> Wait a sec does this mean Giovanni's Persian is a shiny?



How exactly do you come to this conclusion, may I ask?


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> How exactly do you come to this conclusion, may I ask?



His Persian has Pinkish ears!


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Wait a sec does this mean Giovanni's Persian is a shiny?



That would be a negative. His persian's ears are a pale pink, Wendy has deep pink inside her ears.


----------



## CM Mark

Dr J said:


> Go do some chain fishing. You'll encounter some shinies that way. In fact, for, aside from my one shiny from breeding[shiny fennekin after 12 eggs{first ever bred for shiny}], I've not really found any more shinies Besides the three I got from chain fishing. My entire collection has been from TSV giveaways and my previous games.



Honestly, I don't care enough about shiny pokemon to go out and hunt them. There are certain Pokemon I wouldn't mind going through that trouble for, but out of all of them, the only one I could chain fish for is Relicanth. My whole collection, aside from the story Gyrados from Soul Silver and my goth girl are from trades and events. One of my friends has gotten a few shiny Pokemon from the GTS and he gives them to me for some crap Pokemon.


----------



## Zura

Just a few minutes ago I went in one of my friend Safaris to see what was in it but little did I know that the first encounter was going to be a shiny Frogaider


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

StormBlader said:


> Just a few minutes ago I went in one of my friend Safaris to see what was in it but little did I know that the first encounter was going to be a shiny Frogaider



I think you have beginner's luck. Next game you'll be hunting rapidly like the rest of us masters xD


----------



## Hyoshido

Same like when I found my first Shiny Espurr after 20 minutes of looking, When I went to look for more, I found one after 10 hours.

It's all a fun world, Don't get me started on the Masuda method x-x


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Don't get me started on the Masuda method x-x


Yeah, that daycare man probably has like shed load of shinies he's just not giving us


----------



## Klinkguin

Lita_Chan said:


> Yeah, that daycare man probably has like shed load of shinies he's just not giving us


lol that must be so true and then only every like 500 eggs he'll get nice and give us a shiny pokemon egg xD


----------



## Dr J

To all you people who have found shinies in the friend safari... Screw you. (/sarcasm)

Honestly, I've gone in there for a 5 hour hunt looking for a shiny.. I forget what I was trying to find as a shiny.. but I had no luck. I still hold firm to my belief that some shiny values are rarer than others. Especially as my 3372 seems to, very rarely, come up over on the reddit SV giveaway threads.


----------



## Hyoshido

I think I found 2 in 10 Hours straight, It's not all that fun at times but finding them early is pretty darn lucky, especially if it's the Pokemon you're after.

...My friend won't stop nagging me to get him a Shiny Octillery >:I


----------



## Dr J

Forgot to mention that I'm getting a 5IV tepig from a SV giveaway thread later today =D Looking forward to having a shiny emboar out of him(unforunately, he's missing his HP stat instead of special attack, but beggars can't be choosers; right?)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Dr J said:


> To all you people who have found shinies in the friend safari... Screw you. (/sarcasm)
> 
> Honestly, I've gone in there for a 5 hour hunt looking for a shiny.. I forget what I was trying to find as a shiny.. but I had no luck. I still hold firm to my belief that some shiny values are rarer than others. Especially as my 3372 seems to, very rarely, come up over on the reddit SV giveaway threads.



That's really weird, 'cause I've never found a shiny in FS. All the ones I've found were wild, hatched, or traded. No matter how hard I looked. On a side note, is anyone interested in a shiny Delcatty?

( And on another unrelated note-Woa I haven't seen this board in a WHILE.)


----------



## Dr J

I'd trade you for the delcatty.. except I have a shiny skitty and shiny delcatty(the skitty is named Mango x3)

edit: no.. skitty is named Candy. The delcatty is Mango.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Naw she's not for trade I was just going to give her away I have a bunch of shines and stuff I'm never going to use and I want to reset my game file so... trying to find a way to get rid of them.


----------



## Dr J

Oh, well I'll take her off your hands then; shame to let a delcatty go to the void because no one wants her(besides, mine sucks anyway lol I evolved her at lvl 1 xD)

edit: him not her..

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Naw she's not for trade I was just going to give her away I have a bunch of shines and stuff I'm never going to use and I want to reset my game file so... trying to find a way to get rid of them.



Mind you, you could always use the pokebank to store em and then take them out on the new file later.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Only if you really want her take her in... I have a few other things I can give away for free and I'm also trying to find someone who really wants a shiny and never had one. (Maybe I can start a thread for this...?)


----------



## Dr J

I'd love to take her in, and that sounds like a good idea to me for the rest.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Cool I'll PM you with what I have if you prefer a shiny you never had. Also if you could hold one of my shinies before I reset that'd be great (sorry don't want to push it on you).


----------



## Dr J

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Cool I'll PM you with what I have if you prefer a shiny you never had. Also if you could hold one of my shinies before I reset that'd be great (sorry don't want to push it on you).



I don't mind holding a shiny for you(I just finished holding another person's blazikenite in fact[he just picked it up today])


----------



## Zura

I forgot to tell you all last night because i was super happy but i finaly hatch a Shiny Shinx 5iv too


----------



## tamagotchi

♥ Shiny Milotic / Froslass obtained. (//sohap)  ♥ ;u;


----------



## Dr J

Got my shiny 5IV tepig yesterday =D Named him Snuffles.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Scribbler397 said:


> 1. Chain Fishing
> 2. Friend Safari
> 3. Masuda Method
> 4. Pokeradar (at the bottom because it takes a ton of time to get the hang of)


Id say chain fishing,then the measurable method(because I got a shiny squirtle in my second try!^_^),then the friend safari,and finally the poke radar.


----------



## Zura

Someone check my TSVs and said it was this | Misty | 27182 | 1149 | what does this mean? and is good?


----------



## Zura

I cant turn my luck off it seems I went in my friend Safari and found a shiny Lampent first encounter


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> I cant turn my luck off it seems I went in my friend Safari and found a shiny Lampent first encounter



Want to trade it to me as payment for my help in your National Dex?


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> Want to trade it to me as payment for my help in your National Dex?


Um I dont know its pretty cool looking I might keep it but I am thankful for what you did


----------



## RapidFireRicks

I have a shiny Dragonair I'll post a picture later for the non believers. But Im really dissapointed cuz she's pink. i thought a shiny Dragonite would be green. btw two perfect iv on it.


----------



## Jake

RapidFireRicks said:


> I have a shiny Dragonair I'll post a picture later for the non believers. But Im really dissapointed cuz she's pink. i thought a shiny Dragonite would be green. btw two perfect iv on it.



huh?
shiny dragonair is pink, shiny dragonite is green


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> Um I dont know its pretty cool looking I might keep it but I am thankful for what you did



No worries. I was only kidding anyhow.


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I cant turn my luck off it seems I went in my friend Safari and found a shiny Lampent first encounter



I love my shiny chandelur! Named her Cynder(alas, her IVs are crap[didn't know how to IV breed back when I got her]



RapidFireRicks said:


> I have a shiny Dragonair I'll post a picture later for the non believers. But Im really dissapointed cuz she's pink. i thought a shiny Dragonite would be green. btw two perfect iv on it.



Yeah, Shiny Dragonite is a dark green. Personally, I'm not evolving my shiny dratini past dragonaire because I loath shiny dragonite.


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> Yeah, Shiny Dragonite is a dark green. Personally, I'm not evolving my shiny dratini past dragonaire because I loath shiny dragonite.



I hate that shade of green...
It makes me want to claw my eyes out.


----------



## Aizu

Just caught a shiny lillipup! Shame these isn't much difference （＾_＾）


----------



## Zura

Ive done it again i got a Shiny Sunkern in friend safari first try wtf?

*Edit: What do all of these first try shiny Encounter have in common?

1. I was using a Shiny at the front of my party
2. First time being in the certain Safari
3. Connected to the Internet 
4. Walking/running with D-pad not the bike or rollerskates

I might have found the Perfect formula for Shiny Hunting!*


----------



## Aizu

StormBlader said:


> Ive done it again i got a Shiny Sunkern in friend safari first try wtf?
> 
> *Edit: What do all of these first try shiny Encounter have in common?
> 
> 1. I was using a Shiny at the front of my party
> 2. First time being in the certain Safari
> 3. Connected to the Internet
> 4. Walking/running with D-pad not the bike or rollerskates
> 
> I might have found the Perfect formula for Shiny Hunting!*



Must try this! I was running round for around 3 hours, when finally.....A Shiny Popped up!


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:
			
		

> 1. I was using a Shiny at the front of my party
> 2. First time being in the certain Safari
> 3. Connected to the Internet
> 4. Walking/running with D-pad not the bike or rollerskates
> 
> I might have found the Perfect formula for Shiny Hunting!



Y'know, these are variables that have never, ever been included in a previous game.

Now, while I congratulate you on your catches, I'd like to present a theory as to why this is happening:

StormBlader, how long were you playing the game before you ran into the Shinies?
Like, did you just simply boot up the game, go into the Safari, then run into the Shiny, or did you do things before you went into the Friend Safari?


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> did you do things before you went into the Friend Safari?



Actually last night I found one right after i booted up the game! the only thing i did was trade my brother and go in!


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I think so yes



Zen it was just fluke that your first encounter in the safaris was shinies.


----------



## Zura

Anyway i think im going to do a give away with my Shiny Sunkern


----------



## Dr J

Anyone got extra shiny starters besides Tepig, Fennekin, and Froakie? I've got an extra shiny 5IV tepig I'd be willing to trade for a different shiny starter.

Might be willing to part with my extra shiny froakie as well(though I'm ify on trading him, as he is a competitive ready shiny froakie[minus moves])


----------



## CM Mark

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I just caught a shiny male Espurr in a safari!


Yes, I am a 34 year old man and I did squee when it popped up


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I just caught a shiny male Espurr in a safari!
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a 34 year old man and I did squee when it popped up



There's older men than you out there that squee, I'm sure. Just ask one of the bronies.


----------



## kite

CM Mark said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I just caught a shiny male Espurr in a safari!
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a 34 year old man and I did squee when it popped up



Congrats! I was doing the same thing about an hour ago for a shiny Espurr too. Though I was unsuccessful this time around. ^^


----------



## CM Mark

kite said:


> Congrats! I was doing the same thing about an hour ago for a shiny Espurr too. Though I was unsuccessful this time around. ^^



I was, and still am, hunting for a shiny Abra in this safari. Now I'm also hunting for a shiny female Espurr for the matching pair


----------



## Redacted

I've played Sapphire, Diamond, Platinum, Soulsilver, Black, Black 2, and X and have only 1; a shiny blue unkown. I have bad luck :/ That said, I do have a shiny urasing, non-event raikou, magicarp, gyrados, gabite, clauncher, tysplosion, and goldeen from trading and chain fishing.


----------



## Klinkguin

I personally feel more attatched to shinies that I have caught myself rather than traded to me.


----------



## Aizu

Klinkguin said:


> I personally feel more attatched to shinies that I have caught myself rather than traded to me.



Same here, but then again it depends on the Pok?mon, I'm super attached to my shiny Eevee ｖ（＾＿＾ｖ）♪


----------



## Horus

Dr J said:


> There's older men than you out there that squee, I'm sure. Just ask one of the bronies.



..or you know, anyone that sees a basket of puppies you annoying ****.


Hey! I got a shiny Tyrantrum and Hawlucha recently


----------



## CM Mark

DOUBLE SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! I just caught the shiny female Espurr! Now I have a matching set and can evelove them both into shiny Meowstics!

On a side note, that means that in the last 24 hours, I have found twice as many shinies as I have found since shinies became a thing.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

CM Mark said:


> DOUBLE SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! I just caught the shiny female Espurr! Now I have a matching set and can evelove them both into shiny Meowstics!
> 
> On a side note, that means that in the last 24 hours, I have found twice as many shinies as I have found since shinies became a thing.



I think you have the curse Hyogo had. Everytime they announced they had a shiny, a new one popped up.


----------



## CM Mark

Kippla said:


> I think you have the curse Hyogo had. Everytime they announced they had a shiny, a new one popped up.



I'll take it. So olng as I get the shiny Abra that I have been hunting for. Also, all three shinies I have ever found have been on X. One random encounter on route 20, and now two in the same safari


----------



## CM Mark

Third shiny in 24 hours! Just caught a shiny Pikachu in another safari!

Once again though, not the Pokemon I was hoping for a shiny of. Was hoping for a Galvantula. 

I am willing to part with this Pikachu though. First shiny I have caught that I am willing to trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Ive done it again i got a Shiny Sunkern in friend safari first try wtf?
> 
> *Edit: What do all of these first try shiny Encounter have in common?
> 
> 1. I was using a Shiny at the front of my party
> 2. First time being in the certain Safari
> 3. Connected to the Internet
> 4. Walking/running with D-pad not the bike or rollerskates
> 
> I might have found the Perfect formula for Shiny Hunting!*



As a side note, aside from being the first time in a safari, I have been using this formula during my success in the last 24 hours. There might be something behind this theory.


----------



## Klinkguin

CM Mark said:


> Third shiny in 24 hours! Just caught a shiny Pikachu in another safari!
> 
> Once again though, not the Pokemon I was hoping for a shiny of. Was hoping for a Galvantula.
> 
> I am willing to part with this Pikachu though. First shiny I have caught that I am willing to trade.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, aside from being the first time in a safari, I have been using this formula during my success in the last 24 hours. There might be something behind this theory.


I've been looking for a shiny Pikachu that's got the pentagon! =D
What were you wanting for it?(Except for the shiny Galvantula since I sadly don't have one)


----------



## CM Mark

Klinkguin said:


> I've been looking for a shiny Pikachu that's got the pentagon! =D
> What were you wanting for it?(Except for the shiny Galvantula since I sadly don't have one)



Aside from that, the only other things I'm looking for are shiny starters, Absol, Abra and Spiritomb. If you don't have or want to get rid of any of them, make an offer.


----------



## Zura

I got two Shiny 6iv Japanese Ditto for free! On the side of that i got a free Shiny Mr. Mime and a Shiny Delcatty


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I got two Shiny 6iv Japanese Ditto for free! On the side of that i got a free Shiny Mr. Mime and a Shiny Delcatty



I've got 6IV japanese dittos for each nature. All but one is shiny lol (note: I MAY have used pokecheck to get them all)


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> I've got 6IV japanese dittos for each nature. All but one is shiny lol (note: I MAY have used pokecheck to get them all)



What Nature do you need? I got two with Jolly

Edit: Oops i read that wrong i thought you had all natures but one lol


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> What Nature do you need? I got two with Jolly
> 
> Edit: Oops i read that wrong i thought you had all natures but one lol



Lol nah, all shiny except for one


----------



## Klinkguin

CM Mark said:


> Aside from that, the only other things I'm looking for are shiny starters, Absol, Abra and Spiritomb. If you don't have or want to get rid of any of them, make an offer.


I could try to get a shiny abra. I have phychic safaris so I can try. I have other shinies as well.


----------



## Zura

I got a shiny Muk


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I got a shiny Muk



what's the big idea of getting a muk?! Yuck!


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> what's the big idea of getting a muk?! Yuck!



You'd be surprise on how good he is lol! By the way I just got a Shiny Honedge and Chespin


----------



## Hyoshido

Shiny Carbink's are so adorable =3=


----------



## Cress

I got a Shiny Seaking back on Monday. It's... ok... I guess.


----------



## Zura

I Just got Shiny 6iv Klefki with Prankster! i hear this is a good Pokemon?


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> You'd be surprise on how good he is lol! By the way I just got a Shiny Honedge and Chespin



You totally didn't get the reference =P

"What's the big idea of sending me a muk?! Yuk!" ~ Professor Oak


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> You totally didn't get the reference =P
> 
> "What's the big idea of sending me a muk?! Yuk!" ~ Professor Oak



I actually did get that reference! I also was going to ask if your related to Professor Oak LOL


----------



## Dr J

If by related, you mean a better pokemon professor than oak; then yes. Otherwise no, I'm not.

edit: I actualy have both a shiny grimer and a shiny muk x3


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> If by related, you mean a better pokemon professor than oak; then yes. Otherwise no, I'm not.
> 
> edit: I actualy have both a shiny grimer and a shiny muk x3



I think anyone could be counted as better what does he even do?! Give people starters and Hold your Pokemon for you Dosnt sound like much of a Professor to me


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I think anyone could be counted as better what does he even do?! Give people starters and Hold your Pokemon for you Dosnt sound like much of a Professor to me



You forgot to mention that he also makes moves on Ash's mom.


----------



## Zura

My brother found his first shiny! It is Ninetails!


----------



## Dr J

Nice! I love shiny ninetails! Such pretty silver fur x3


----------



## Zura

I just found a shiny scatter bug on accident


----------



## Javocado

Shiny Hunting is so tedious omg but I remember my first(and only) shiny in X was a little Honedge on my way to the Parfum Palace. 
He helped me so much in game and I use him in battle today as a badaxx Aegislash.


----------



## Klinkguin

Doing a double shiny giveaway on twitter . If you win you will know that they are not hacked. I got a shiny absol yesterday. I'm giving it away already xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://twitter.com/Klinkguin/status/444240873631387648


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I just found a shiny scatter bug on accident



What are the odds of trading you for that bug?


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> What are the odds of trading you for that bug?



It would have Modern Wings if that's ok with you


----------



## CM Mark

Pretty sure it's not legit, but I just got a level 100 shiny Latios from the GTS.


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> Pretty sure it's not legit, but I just got a level 100 shiny Latios from the GTS.



For what?


----------



## CM Mark

StormBlader said:


> For what?



My magical trade bait, I'm not saying what it is. A pokemon I can deposit and request almost anything and get it. I have gotten almost every legend for this Pokemon. 


The reason I say non legit is because OT is Smogon, ID 00109. Too lazy to look it up


----------



## Zura

CM Mark said:


> My magical trade bait, I'm not saying what it is. A pokemon I can deposit and request almost anything and get it. I have gotten almost every legend for this Pokemon.
> 
> 
> The reason I say non legit is because OT is Smogon, ID 00109. Too lazy to look it up


Oh come on tell me please lol


----------



## CM Mark

Freshly caught in a friend safari, one male shiny Braxien with hidden ability!


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Oh come on tell me please lol



It's probably a shiny 6IV mew lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> It would have Modern Wings if that's ok with you



that's fine, would be my only modern pattern that's shiny


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> It's probably a shiny 6IV mew lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that's fine, would be my only modern pattern that's shiny



So what you got to trade? Any 5-6iv shines?


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> So what you got to trade? Any 5-6iv shines?



How many IVs does the scatterbug have? Not willing to trade a 5 - 6IV shiny for a shiny that doesn't have has many IVs.


----------



## CM Mark

Dr J said:


> It's probably a shiny 6IV mew lol



Can't trade Mews on the GTS. It's something so stupid you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Dr J

CM Mark said:


> Can't trade Mews on the GTS. It's something so stupid you wouldn't believe it.



that new electric mouse, right? That thing seems to be damn popular.

edit: though I did dump an extra shiny magcargo on the GTS last month lol Brought my extra up from Diamond and traded it for.. I don't remember what... I think the evolved form of one of the new fossil pokemon so I could finish my dex off.


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> How many IVs does the scatterbug have? Not willing to trade a 5 - 6IV shiny for a shiny that doesn't have has many IVs.



Haha lol ok what's your shines?


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Haha lol ok what's your shines?



Haxorus, Gyrados, Latias, Ditto, Lugia, and Absol(the absol has 5IVs). I've also got an extra 5IV tepig, but I'm thinking that, like my extra shiny froakie; I'm gonna hold onto him so I can keep one as the first stage and fully evolve the other.


----------



## Zura

I'll trade you for Absol plezz!!111


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I'll trade you for Absol plezz!!111



Lol Sure, do you want him to still be Nazar; or shall I remove his nickname?

edit: mind you.. I'd rather trade him for another IV'd pokemon...


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> Lol Sure, do you want him to still be Nazar; or shall I remove his nickname?


Make hizz name Absol with a Capital A plez


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> Make hizz name Absol with a Capital A plez



hm.. I'm kind of having second thoughts.. as I'd really rather trade him for another IV'd pokemon. I do have a third shiny absol that isn't IV'd though. Brought him up from diamond. Though he was caught with a masterball.


----------



## Zura

Dr J said:


> hm.. I'm kind of having second thoughts.. as I'd really rather trade him for another IV'd pokemon. I do have a third shiny absol that isn't IV'd though. Brought him up from diamond. Though he was caught with a masterball.


that'll do


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> that'll do



Alright, he's named Absol too; just the way you wanted him

edit: online and waiting


----------



## Zura

I'm asking you to a trade right now


----------



## Dr J

...damn communication error..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for the bug, enjoy your absol ^_^


----------



## Zura

I well and because  Shiny team is already complete he'll be me trophy shiny

- - - Post Merge - - -

Absol is the greatest pokemon on the planet


----------



## Dr J

StormBlader said:


> I well and because  Shiny team is already complete he'll be me trophy shiny
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Absol is the greatest pokemon on the planet



I actually have two IV'd shiny absols left now lol The 5IV one and the 6IV one. The 6IV one is rocking 389 attack stat or so at lvl 100.

edit: and your old scatterbug is now a pretty vivillon ^_^


----------



## Cress

I just want to ask anyone that's used the Masuda Method before. About how many boxes does it take you to get a shiny?


----------



## Hyoshido

For my first Shiny, It took 8 Boxes.
For some hatching I did about a week ago, It took 2.


----------



## Blu Rose

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I just want to ask anyone that's used the Masuda Method before. About how many boxes does it take you to get a shiny?



It only took me...
10 rounds of all the boxes in Pok?mon White 2.


----------



## Cress

Lol, I gave up after about 5 eggs in White. That was when I was really lazy in trying to get shinies. XD And I'm way past 2 boxes right now, so go lucky Box number 8!


----------



## Zura

Blu Rose said:


> It only took me...
> 10 rounds of all the boxes in Pok?mon White 2.



I did 3 boxes full not mentioning the ones i released


----------



## Blu Rose

StormBlader said:


> I did 3 boxes full not mentioning the ones i released



That was including the ones I released, obviously.
c:


----------



## Silversea

Absol was so under appreciated for such a long time. And now its like one of the most popular pokemon. Well it was nice feeling special for a little bit.

I really want to try and breed a play rough good iv shiny absol at some point, Jolly or Adamant I guess. Going to have to reserve a few years of my life for that though I think since I'm terrible with iv breeding.

Still haven't found a shiny in X or Y myself since I got the game in October. Silly shiny charm isn't working. Maybe 3+ hours per day in the friend safari isn't long enough.


----------



## Cress

I've filled Box 8 and still no shiny.


----------



## awesomezorua

I wanna join, my first shiny was a shiny roselia in pokemon pearl, it was just random, and in pokemon xy was my first shiny a floette, I'm currently breeding for a shiny carbink


----------



## Blu Rose

Silversea said:


> Silly shiny charm isn't working.



I swear it never worked...


----------



## Cress

Box 9 full, still no shiny. I'm getting irritated


----------



## Cress

FINALLY got the Mareep!


----------



## Aizu

*Claps hands* Congrats!


----------



## Hyoshido

Just found a Shiny Wingull in a Horde battle o-o

Oh my!


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> I swear it never worked...



The description on the shiny charm in X/Y states that it only works when looking for wild pokemon. So I don't think the charm has ever worked for breeding[which sucks. Why would nintendo do something that stupid? Make it effect breeding too, damn it!]


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> The description on the shiny charm in X/Y states that it only works when looking for wild pokemon. So I don't think the charm has ever worked for breeding[which sucks. Why would nintendo do something that stupid? Make it effect breeding too, damn it!]


Well, what I mean is, I've never found a Random Encounter shiny, but good point about Nintendo.
Actually, scratch that, they're TAKING WI-FI OFF MOST WII TITLES.

Edit: AND DS, DSi, so on and so forth


----------



## Cress

_That beautiful hair. That beautiful, flowing, shiny hair with strange blue dots that electrocute me when I touch them._
Haha, well anyways, I'm trying to find out its moveset. I'll put it in a spoiler.


Spoiler: Moveset



Right now, it has:
Confuse Ray
Fire Punch
Power Gem
Thunder
I'll plop on Dragon Pulse when I get it, it'll probably replace Confuse Ray. But any other moves I should change around? It has a Relaxed nature, so Defense is up, Speed is down.


----------



## Hyoshido

^ Cotton guard, Dragon Pulse, Light Screen (Would help with Special Defense boosting) and I guess any other move :/

Just found a Shiny Roggenrola after 4 Horde encounters while EV training my Honedge's Special Defense.


----------



## Flop

I should get back into Shiny Hunting.  There's nothing more rewarding that feeling of finding a shiny from a random encounter c:


----------



## violetneko

Playing through Sapphire for the first time :3
...Where do you learn fly? (What gym do ya need, etc) because all this backtracking (Mt. Chimney area) is exhausting XD


----------



## Silversea

You get it just before Fortree from your rival if I recall correctly. Then I assume Fortree is the badge you need too (and, you know, being a flying type gym and all makes sense).


----------



## Flop

*waiting for 3DS remake of Sapphire, Ruby, and Emerald*


----------



## violetneko

Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm gonna go find a Shiny Poke in the wild, Without the use of the Pokeradar, I wanna atleast find one Shiny in each Method.

I have a feeling this might take awhile.


----------



## Blu Rose

Hyogo said:


> I'm gonna go find a Shiny Poke in the wild, Without the use of the Pokeradar, I wanna atleast find one Shiny in each Method.
> 
> I have a feeling this might take awhile.



/me salutes.
Good luck!


----------



## Hyoshido

It'll be a challenge but I'm looking in the area where Klefki's, Pumkaboo's, Phantump's and ofcourse Foongus's lurk.
I swear I'll flip a table if I find a Shiny Foongus.


----------



## Zura

Hyogo said:


> It'll be a challenge but I'm looking in the area where Klefki's, Pumkaboo's, Phantump's and ofcourse Foongus's lurk.
> I swear I'll flip a table if I find a Shiny Foongus.



I found two shiny Foongus while looking for shiny Trevent or wat ever their called i almost broke me 3ds

Edit Where are you looking?


----------



## Hyoshido

Route 15 :>


----------



## Dr J

Just got a shiny 5IV carnivine[sadly, he's useless for competitive]

edit: He kinda looks like he's ready for fall xD


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> Just got a shiny 5IV carnivine[sadly, he's useless for competitive]
> 
> edit: He kinda looks like he's ready for fall xD



Remember when they were actually green?


----------



## Zura

Is it me or has this place  been real quiet lately? I'm guessing no new Shines? I would go searching but I am working on my team and battling


----------



## Dr J

Blu Rose said:


> Remember when they were actually green?



You mean non-shiny versions? Because mine is a yellowgreen color for most of his body


----------



## Blu Rose

Dr J said:


> You mean non-shiny versions? Because mine is a yellowgreen color for most of his body



Yeah, that.


----------



## Zura

I just got a Shiny Raikou off Gts


----------



## Flop




----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> View attachment 34406



Yep thats actually how it is lol It must be frustrating for people who bring there legit shiny pokemon from the old games to the new ones just be told "Kalos born only"


----------



## Flop

StormBlader said:


> Yep thats actually how it is lol It must be frustrating for people who bring there legit shiny pokemon from the old games to the new ones just be told "Kalos born only"



Yeah, I know I would be haha.


----------



## TheWonky

Just caught a shiny tympole whilst doing my wedlocke on white! cant use it but its still a shiny!


----------



## Aizu

Just got my Shiny Eeveelutions team finished, excited to put these guys into action!


----------



## Ricardo

Hatch a 5IV Minccino missing Speed. Fourth shiny I hatched via MM and third shiny Minccino I got this gen, the other two were from a friend safari.


----------



## Zura

I just got a Shiny Registeel off of GTS


----------



## keybug55

Urgh I'm so MAD

On Wondertrade I got a flabebe and WHEN I WAS SENDING IT OUT I NOTICED IT WAS A SHINY

URGGGHHH


----------



## Flop

keybug55 said:


> Urgh I'm so MAD
> 
> On Wondertrade I got a flabebe and WHEN I WAS SENDING IT OUT I NOTICED IT WAS A SHINY
> 
> URGGGHHH



That is when you flick the WiFi switch. XD and are you sure it was shiny?  Flabebes have multiple regular color schemes.


----------



## keybug55

It had blue eyes ._.


----------



## Cress

I just got a 5IV Shiny Ralts minus Special Defense!  It also has a Mild nature.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ouch, Really needs those defenses though.


----------



## Holla

I'm just 5 Pok?s away from the shiny charm, then I'm going to give the MM a shot to try and get a shiny Espurr.


----------



## Holla

Lol as if this just happened! So, I bred my Magmar from one of my Unova games with a Japanese Ditto I got ages ago. Not purposely trying to use the Masuda Method or anything. (I was actually breeding it so I can complete my Dex). Anyways, I only bred one and when it hatched it was shiny! As if! ^.^


----------



## MatthunterO7

Can I join I have 15shiny would had more but my dsi got stolen with my b2 most recent shiny shiny electrike = 1441 re encounter.Shinyhunting right now squirtle egg hatch= 386


----------



## Shirohibiki

Flop said:


> View attachment 34406



I laughed so hard holy **** ilu Flop.

I... am still searching for my shiny pumpkaboo. -tear rolls down cheek- I've lost count of the eggs hatched. And THEN I have to hatch Noibats and Honedges.
God rest my soul. I don't have the stamina for this.


----------



## Hyoshido

So I got Jake a Shiny Red Flower Flabebe that he's been looking' for.

Why get one for Jake? I feel like he deserves it to be honest.


----------



## nammie

after never being able to catch a shiny or hatch one since I got the game I finally managed to hatch a shiny noibat with 5ivs!!! and only after like 5-10 eggs too ahhh I feel like I've used up all my shiny pokemon luck now ; o ;


----------



## Hyoshido

Grats Nammie! I was ever so pleased when I hatched my first Shiny :>


----------



## Nerd House

If you save before hatching an egg, and it turns out to not be shiny, can you just reloaded to before it hatched and hatch it again for another shot at a shiny? I've never really bothered with too much breeding, and I've never tried to breed shinies. I always just save/reload before legendary battles and very rarely for starters.


----------



## Hyoshido

Nope, Once an Egg is made, It'll always end up with the same result.


----------



## nammie

Hyogo said:


> Grats Nammie! I was ever so pleased when I hatched my first Shiny :>



thanks!!! I was totally in shock when it hatched omg I can't believe the first shiny I ever got myself was once that could actually stand a chance in battle sob


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, I dunno what I'm gonna do with this Shiny Flabebe, Jake aint responding back to my PM's ._.


----------



## TheWonky

I'll take it. Rofl.


----------



## Dr J

Hyogo said:


> Nope, Once an Egg is made, It'll always end up with the same result.



However if you save BEFORE claiming the egg, then you CAN keep hatching it until it hatches shiny. Though this is what's known as RNG abuse method.


----------



## Aizu

Trying to hatch a Shiny Swirlix and Espurr 4 boxes of Espurr (-｡-;


----------



## Hyoshido

Another random Shiny Roggenrola in a horde battle.

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeugh


----------



## Dr J

Hyogo said:


> Another random Shiny Roggenrola in a horde battle.
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeugh



its final evolution looks amazing as a shiny though!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lita_Chan said:


> Trying to hatch a Shiny Swirlix and Espurr 4 boxes of Espurr (-｡-;



yeah i think i have 4 boxes of pumpkaboos
life is hard, man


----------



## Cress

Lita_Chan said:


> Trying to hatch a Shiny Swirlix and Espurr 4 boxes of Espurr (-｡-;



It usually takes about 10 boxes for me, so... keep going! (Or I just have horrible luck.)


----------



## Cress

I just noticed that this got unstickied and the last post was made by me...


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dang . Guess there wasn't enough activity recently. Been working on a Braxien hunt. Darn things are still not shiny. Hopefully it'll come to a conclusion soon enough, but I'm losing my patience with those sob's.


----------



## Cress

Anyways, I'm trying to catch a Feebas in White, then I'll transfer it over to X and start trying to hatch a shiny.


----------



## Box9Missingo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Anyways, I'm trying to catch a Feebas in White, then I'll transfer it over to X and start trying to hatch a shiny.



Cool. I hope it works out for you, Puffle . They're pretty neat shiny.


----------



## Cress

Finally got my Feebas! Thanks Missingo and hope the Friend Safari works for you!


----------



## Box9Missingo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Finally got my Feebas! Thanks Missingo and hope the Friend Safari works for you!



Sweet!  You're welcome, Puffle. Thanks! I hope so too.


----------



## Cress

Right now, I'm breeding my 6IV Ditto and 5IV Feebas (Attack isn't perfect, but it won't use attack, so it doesn't matter.) How's the Braxien hunt going?


----------



## Box9Missingo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Right now, I'm breeding my 6IV Ditto and 5IV Feebas (Attack isn't perfect, but it won't use attack, so it doesn't matter.) How's the Braxien hunt going?



Cool.

It's ongoing. Got a shiny Feebas from the GTS today. It's only good in attack, but I don't mind. Going to try to get a Prism Scale for it.


----------



## Dr J

Just hatched a shiny male buneary today. Has 31 on everything except defence, which is fine. He's more of a support than an attacker or wall anyway.


----------



## Cress

I'm only 2 and a half boxes in and I'm already going crazy. -_- Usually it takes about 5 or 6 boxes.


----------



## Dr J

Finally got around to leveling my shiny sliggoo in preparation to evolve him... and I can't find any rain(if anyone is willing to lend me a hand, he's lvl 46 currently, four rare candies in the rain would evolve him). 

Also got my shiny ponyta evolved finally as well, and shiny rapidash is gorgeous in X/Y


----------



## skweegee

I'm currently resetting for a shiny Virizion in Black, Moltres in Fire Red, and hatching for Fennekin in X. I haven't had any luck with shinies in any game lately...


----------



## Cress

I got my shiny Feebas in box 7! And this derpfish is beautiful shiny, no matter what the Pokedex says. Liek if u cri evrytiem. (I just had to.) XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, it's 5IV minus HP. At least the HP isn't horrible, but still...


----------



## Cress

Any name ideas for it?


----------



## Hikari

Lavender, perhaps? (I'm really bad at nicknames...)


----------



## Box9Missingo

skweegee said:


> I'm currently resetting for a shiny Virizion in Black, Moltres in Fire Red, and hatching for Fennekin in X. I haven't had any luck with shinies in any game lately...



Good luck . Hope you're able to run into one soon. Been trying for a shiny Articuno in my Fire Red with no success. Over 200 sr's. Not giving up though.

@ Dr J: Congrats on the shiny Rapidash!

@ Puffle: Sweet! He looks awesome!


----------



## Dr J

FuglyFishy! < you should totally name it that.


----------



## toastia

Dr J said:


> Finally got around to leveling my shiny sliggoo in preparation to evolve him... and I can't find any rain(if anyone is willing to lend me a hand, he's lvl 46 currently, four rare candies in the rain would evolve him).
> 
> Also got my shiny ponyta evolved finally as well, and shiny rapidash is gorgeous in X/Y


Do you still need help?

I'd like to join this club 
So far, I have a shiny golem and Clauncher. I'm MMing for a shiny Fennekin, and I'm going crazy after 6 boxes


----------



## Cress

Dr J said:


> FuglyFishy! < you should totally name it that.



Great, so it'll be either that or LordDerpfish until I evolve it.


----------



## Ricardo

Two days of breeding competitive pokemon and I end up with two shinies. One is a Skorupi and the other a Togepi. I never had this much luck in just a couple of days


----------



## Box9Missingo

Ricardo said:


> Two days of breeding competitive pokemon and I end up with two shinies. One is a Skorupi and the other a Togepi. I never had this much luck in just a couple of days



Awesome! That's some really good luck.


----------



## Cress

Ricardo said:


> Two days of breeding competitive pokemon and I end up with two shinies. One is a Skorupi and the other a Togepi. I never had this much luck in just a couple of days



Awesome! I've been thinking about Togepi being my next shiny. What's its ability?


----------



## Guero101

Ricardo said:


> Two days of breeding competitive pokemon and I end up with two shinies. One is a Skorupi and the other a Togepi. I never had this much luck in just a couple of days



AWEOME! CONGRATS AMIGO


----------



## Kirito

Shiny hunting hype!

I am currently working on a shiny Mudkip; gathered 150 or so eggs so far in the PC and will hatch them all at once when I have 500 or so. My last shiny hunt was a shiny Honedge which I got after 935 eggs, hopefully this Mudkip doesn't take that long.


----------



## Holla

Starting to shiny hint for a female Ralts! (I got a male Gardevoir from the GTS and I'd prefer to have my own and to have it be female). If it turns out to be a male though I'll likely evolve it into a Gallade.

I am currently breeding an English and a Japanese Ralts. They both have 5IVs and the female is in a heart ball that she will pass down. Hopefully I will get a decent enough Female Ralts! (a male would be ok too though).


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> Starting to shiny hint for a female Ralts! (I got a male Gardevoir from the GTS and I'd prefer to have my own and to have it be female). If it turns out to be a male though I'll likely evolve it into a Gallade.
> 
> I am currently breeding an English and a Japanese Ralts. They both have 5IVs and the female is in a heart ball that she will pass down. Hopefully I will get a decent enough Female Ralts! (a male would be ok too though).



Am I the only one fine with having a male Gardevoir?


----------



## Dr J

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Am I the only one fine with having a male Gardevoir?



Absolutely not! I'm trying to get a hermevoir myself. Just need to think of a name for hir first.

edit: Getting it as a shiny would only add to the epicness of said hermevoir.


----------



## skweegee

I still haven't had any luck at all with my shinies. Meanwhile, my sister finally decided to start playing Y again yesterday and hatched a shiny Chespin on her 5th egg.


----------



## Cress

I'll post this here as well, since I'm not getting any luck in the trading thread.


PuffleKirby21 said:


> Can I get help evolving my shiny Feebas? Even though I'll (hopefully) get it back, can I trade it with another shiny or legendary?


----------



## Kirito

Got a shiny Mudkip after only 113 eggs today via the Masuda Method!!!


----------



## Cress

Neverminnd, Prin helped me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've also been seeing a lot of people trying to get shiny Mudkips lately. Good thing I still have one from a Black and White trade!


----------



## Box9Missingo

Kirito said:


> Got a shiny Mudkip after only 113 eggs today via the Masuda Method!!!



Congrats! What did you name it?


----------



## Kirito

Box9Missingo said:


> Congrats! What did you name it?



Thanks for the congratulations xD. Also I don't nickname my Pokemon (just a preference haha).


----------



## Kirito

I wonder if I should Masuda Method for a shiny Munchlax or not. The base hatch steps for a Munchlax egg is 10,200 which is double of the 5,000 ish I am used to. Even with the flame body ability hatching an egg will take forever, so not sure if it is worth it or not...


----------



## confettistan

i'm not entirely sure this is the right place to post, but i'll try: so i got two shiny eevees! i wanna turn one of them into glaceon. neither have super favorable natures though. one is careful and the other is brave. the brave one has perfect IVs, while the careful one only has "above average" ivs with HP being the strongest.

i know neither are ideal, but if i HAD to choose, which one should i turn into a glaceon (i've already turned a third, attack-strong eevee into a leafeon so please don't suggest that)? thanks!


----------



## Cress

confettistan said:


> i'm not entirely sure this is the right place to post, but i'll try: so i got two shiny eevees! i wanna turn one of them into glaceon. neither have super favorable natures though. one is careful and the other is brave. the brave one has perfect IVs, while the careful one only has "above average" ivs with HP being the strongest.
> 
> i know neither are ideal, but if i HAD to choose, which one should i turn into a glaceon (i've already turned a third, attack-strong eevee into a leafeon so please don't suggest that)? thanks!



Don't worry, this is the perfect place to ask that! What I'd suggest is choosing if you want a defensive Glaceon or an offensive one. Brave raises a useless stat, but it has pretty bad speed, so lowering it won't matter much. You'll still have amazing Special Attack. Moves I'd suggest are Blizzard/Ice Beam, Shadow Ball, Trump Card, and Last Resort. 
Careful lowers your highest and (possibly) most important stat, but raises the lower defense to be around the same as the other. And having good HP makes it even better! It would be better suited for support rather than a wall. Moves I'd suggest are Barrier, Baton Pass, and Mirror Coat. You can choose the last one.
There's probably better moves you can choose, and you can look here: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Glaceon_(Pokémon)
There's also moves that you can only get as Eevee, so don't evolve right away.

On to my shiny hunting, I was wondering if I should try to get a shiny Glaceon as well, or a shiny Togekiss. I finally decided I'd try to get a shiny Magnezone! I just have no idea what moves to give it. o_o


----------



## toastia

Alright.
Should I poke-radar for a shiny skiddo, pancham, or abra?


----------



## Kirito

Wow, my luck is insane today. I just bred THREE shiny ralts all in under 200 eggs...


----------



## Box9Missingo

Kirito said:


> Wow, my luck is insane today. I just bred THREE shiny ralts all in under 200 eggs...



Congrats!

My shiny hunt finally ended late last night! Got a shiny male Braxien, named him Merlin.  Might do a hunt for either Wartortle or Quilladin next.


----------



## Cress

Box9Missingo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My shiny hunt finally ended late last night! Got a shiny male Braxien, named him Merlin.  Might do a hunt for either Wartortle or Quilladin next.



Woo! I ended up naming my Milotic Le Beaut?, because France.


----------



## Box9Missingo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Woo! I ended up naming my Milotic Le Beaut?, because France.



That's a cool name! Fits .


----------



## Delphine

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Woo! I ended up naming my Milotic Le Beaut?, because France.



Sorry to say this but "Beaut?" is a feminine word, so we say "La beaut?" ^^'
But if it's a male, it could be working! I called my shiny Milotic Calypso :3


----------



## Cress

Delphine said:


> Sorry to say this but "Beaut?" is a feminine word, so we say "La beaut?" ^^'
> But if it's a male, it could be working! I called my shiny Milotic Calypso :3



Well, most of my friends don't understand it anyways, so I'm keeping it.  And yes, it's male.


----------



## Delphine

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, most of my friends don't understand it anyways, so I'm keeping it.  And yes, it's male.


Yeah I know, French people say 'le' all the time x)

On a different note, I just got my shiny Amaura, after breeding more than 500 eggs... I'll now try to hatch a shiny Oshawott! n_n


----------



## Cress

Delphine said:


> Yeah I know, French people say 'le' all the time x)
> 
> On a different note, I just got my shiny Amaura, after breeding more than 500 eggs... I'll now try to hatch a shiny Oshawott! n_n



That's at least 16 boxes. *_* I don't have that much patience. Well, good luck.


----------



## Delphine

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's at least 16 boxes. *_* I don't have that much patience. Well, good luck.



And the eggs took forever to hatch ;_; Hopefully Oshawott comes quicker, but I haven't been super lucky with Masuda (2,500+ for Poochyena and 1,600 for Pidgey...)
Thank you, good luck on your hunts too! ^^


----------



## Cress

Magnemite is now the longest hunt I've been on. I'm starting Box 14 even though I average 9-10 boxes. I got Feebas quicker last time, so I guess I'll have to wait longer for Magnemite. I've takes a break and I'm now trying to get his support. I think this will be a DEADLY combination.


----------



## keybug55

Got a pretty nice shiny Sableye because of Alpha Sapphire hype. I might use it in battle once I train it.


----------



## Box9Missingo

keybug55 said:


> Got a pretty nice shiny Sableye because of Alpha Sapphire hype. I might use it in battle once I train it.



Cool. Been having some nice luck on the GTS lately. Snagged a shiny Torchic last night. Probably saving it for Ruby/Sapphire.


----------



## toastia

IDK 
Should I go for a shiny Froakie(shiny greninja FTW), Chespin, Fennekin, Charmander, Squirtle(shiny squirtle is cute <3), or Bulbasaur? I really have no clue who the heck I should go for. If I don't pick any of these, I'll go for an Eevee or phantump.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Prin said:


> IDK
> Should I go for a shiny Froakie(shiny greninja FTW), Chespin, Fennekin, Charmander, Squirtle(shiny squirtle is cute <3), or Bulbasaur? I really have no clue who the heck I should go for. If I don't pick any of these, I'll go for an Eevee or phantump.



Try going for a Froakie. They're pretty neat. If you have an Eevee safari, you can hunt for a shiny Eevee.


----------



## Cress

Box9Missingo said:


> Try going for a Froakie. They're pretty neat. If you have an Eevee safari, you can hunt for a shiny Eevee.



I agree with this.

Starting Box 16 of Magnemites ugh. >.<


----------



## TheWonky

I say go for Chespin, Shiny Froakie is overhyped now because everyone wanted shiny greninja, theres loads floating about.


----------



## violetneko

Maybe you can go for Fennekin (purple ftw). Charizard and Greninja have awesome shinies as well. ^^


----------



## Dr J

Just hatched both a shiny scraggy(Spanish to boot![TSV match]), and a shiny dratini with Marvel Scale and Extreme Speed. Her other moves are Iron Tail, Aqua Jet, and Dragon Dance. She'd be so nasty in battle.. if only shiny dragonite wasn't so ugly....


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dr J said:


> Just hatched both a shiny scraggy(Spanish to boot![TSV match]), and a shiny dratini with Marvel Scale and Extreme Speed. Her other moves are Iron Tail, Aqua Jet, and Dragon Dance. She'd be so nasty in battle.. if only shiny dragonite wasn't so ugly....



Woot! Congrats on both! Dragonite isn't that ugly .


----------



## Dr J

Box9Missingo said:


> Woot! Contrats on both! Dragonite isn't that ugly .



Thanks, and I just added a shiny chatot to my collection. Decided to name him Marx[after a certain boss from Kirby Super Star)


----------



## Cress

Dr J said:


> Just hatched both a shiny scraggy(Spanish to boot![TSV match]), and a shiny dratini with Marvel Scale and Extreme Speed. Her other moves are Iron Tail, Aqua Jet, and Dragon Dance. She'd be so nasty in battle.. if only shiny dragonite wasn't so ugly....



-_- And I still haven't gotten my Magnemite. Congrats anyways. I didn't even know that Dragonite could have Marvel Scale. Is it a hidden ability?


----------



## Dr J

PuffleKirby21 said:


> -_- And I still haven't gotten my Magnemite. Congrats anyways. I didn't even know that Dragonite could have Marvel Scale. Is it a hidden ability?



Well, my Dratini has it as its hidden ability; but it may change to something else if I evolve it to Dragonite

edit: Oh, and don't feel too jealous of me.. I get most of my shinies as TSV[Trainer Shiny Value] matches. I know my Shiny Value number[found it out back when PokeCheck still worked], and people have found a way to get SV's of eggs again; so I'm watching for my number to come up and claiming them as my own pretty shinies.

Also.. Long Live Marx the Shiny Chatot! ...just make sure he's not around if you try to make a wish on a Jirachi. He'll steal your wish if he's present.


----------



## toastia

XD
I played Kirby super star ultra.
I'm going for a shiny Chespin.  I got the fennekin a few days ago, so yeah.
Should I go for a 5IV shiny chespin or a normal one?  I also need a Japanese one, but I can check the GTS for that


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dr J said:


> Thanks, and I just added a shiny chatot to my collection. Decided to name him Marx[after a certain boss from Kirby Super Star)


You're welcome! Lucky . Been hunting for some other shinies and no luck.


----------



## Cress

Another box done, still no shiny. This is getting way too annoying.


----------



## Dr J

*looks at his shiny megaton* ...I feel bad for having this now....(note: I hacked for him a long time ago; so he's not a legit shiny by any means)


----------



## Cress

If you meant Magneton, you can keep it. I like having my shinies caught by myself and legit.


----------



## Dr J

yeah, magneton; and that's fine. Most of my shinies are legit shinies, but some of them are hacked for. I had an AR for the DS, how could I resist? lol


----------



## Cress

Don't worry, I went crazy when I found out about Pokegen. I don't use the Pokemon anymore for anything. (Except my French 6 IV Ditto for breeding.)


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just found a random one today, a shiny Lapras. Dang thing tried to use Perish Song, but I didn't let it escape. Used one of my Master Balls on it. Named her Lavender (for now).


----------



## Dr J

Box9Missingo said:


> Just found a random one today, a shiny Lapras. Dang thing tried to use Perish Song, but I didn't let it escape. Used one of my Master Balls on it. Named her Lavender (for now).



I WANT THAT LAPRAS!!!


----------



## Cress

MEANWHILE IN CALIFORNIA​I'm almost on Box 20! Twice the usual amount of time it takes me to get a shiny! I've just been complaining on here lately, but this guy is becoming way too annoying to get!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Box9Missingo said:


> Just found a random one today, a shiny Lapras. Dang thing tried to use Perish Song, but I didn't let it escape. Used one of my Master Balls on it. Named her Lavender (for now).



No chain fishing or any other methods? Well, congrats times 2!


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dr J said:


> I WANT THAT LAPRAS!!!



Sorry Dr. J. She's not for sale . Do you have access to a Lapras safari? That's how I got her. Try searching over on Reddit if you don't. I think that's where I found the one I'm hunting in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> MEANWHILE IN CALIFORNIA​I'm almost on Box 20! Twice the usual amount of time it takes me to get a shiny! I've just been complaining on here lately, but this guy is becoming way too annoying to get!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No chain fishing or any other methods? Well, congrats times 2!


Hope your hunt ends soon!

Nope. Just the usual hunting in the safari. Wasn't expecting it either.


----------



## Holla

So this was from yesterday and I was not shiny hunting, but I think it's quite the story! XD 

So, I was waiting for a fellow member here on TBT to finish up a trade so that I could pickup a couple of Vivillon Patterns for my friend. To pass this time I decided I would go looking for an everstone. (I wanted another one because I had just transferred my Shiny Gible from Black 2 and I wanted to raise it but not evolve it because Shiny Gabite and Garchomp are meh). Anyways the best way to go about finding an everstones is in Geodude hordes, as in the wild Geodude has a 5% chance of holding an everstone. Not even 5 or 6 Sweet Scents later I run into a horde of Geodude that makes my Gourgeist's Frisk go off telling me that one has an everstone, not only that but one Geodude was even a shiny!!! So I intentionally forgot about the Everstones and set my sights on catching that Geodude. If you don't already know, Geodude hordes love to use magnitude which makes them easily kill each other off. I managed to get down to two Geodudes and they both had very low health (one magnitude would be the end). I hoped the shiny one would use magnitude to kill the other one off but it didn't, thankfully though the non shiny one did not use magnitude after that, so I was able to successfully take it out and capture the shiny!

Right after that the person on here I was waiting to trade with was ready, so I quickly got that over with. Now here's the best part of my story, when I finally checked out the Geodude in my PC it was holding an everstone! What odds! XD 

Also she was a female Geodude who I nicknamed Roxie haha.

Now I'm on to hunting for Eevees in the Friend Safari. I have set a goal of trying to get all the shiny Eeveelutions. Too bad I have yet to find even one shiny of anything in the safari. Wish me luck! Also good luck to all you guys on your hunts too.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Well...I have always had EXTREMELY bad shiny luck,never had one 'till this game.So the first time,I got a shiny on my second egg without Masuda's Method.Today,I had spent two or three hours collecting eggs to hopefully hatch a shiny espurr.I got it on my third egg...So now I have like an extra 50 eggs,anyone want them?xD


----------



## Dr J

Box9Missingo said:


> Sorry Dr. J. She's not for sale . Do you have access to a Lapras safari? That's how I got her. Try searching over on Reddit if you don't. I think that's where I found the one I'm hunting in.



Don't have access to the friend safari right now. Just reset my game so I could play through again(of course, I backed up all my pokemon in the pokebank first)


----------



## Dim

Man, I finally completed my pokedex and got my shiny charm, then hatched a shiny froakie on my third egg just like that. It's timid and has protean alomg with great IVs. I'll post a picture of it later when I feel like it lol.


----------



## Dr J

Kane said:


> Man, I finally completed my pokedex and got my shiny charm, then hatched a shiny froakie on my third egg just like that. It's timid and has protean alomg with great IVs. I'll post a picture of it later when I feel like it lol.



fun fact: Shiny Charm has no effect on breeding. Wild Pokemon only. So, that was an insanely lucky hatch you got there.


----------



## toastia

Does the shiny charm effect PokeRadar?


----------



## Dim

Dr J said:


> fun fact: Shiny Charm has no effect on breeding. Wild Pokemon only. So, that was an insanely lucky hatch you got there.


I was told it does. It says "in the wild" in the english description but not in the Japanese one so it could be the translation.


----------



## toastia

Does anyone think it's worth it to make a shiny 5IV? I've been going for a shiny Froakie/Chespin/Fennekin(rotate, trying to get all shiny starters), and since I only have regular, no IV Japenese pokemon of these, then it's hard to chain my own perfect IV Froakie/Fennekin/Chespin with it since the chances are slim. Is it worth it?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dr J said:


> Don't have access to the friend safari right now. Just reset my game so I could play through again(of course, I backed up all my pokemon in the pokebank first)



Ah. What starter did you go with this time? Good that you did that .


----------



## Cress

Prin said:


> Does anyone think it's worth it to make a shiny 5IV? I've been going for a shiny Froakie/Chespin/Fennekin(rotate, trying to get all shiny starters), and since I only have regular, no IV Japenese pokemon of these, then it's hard to chain my own perfect IV Froakie/Fennekin/Chespin with it since the chances are slim. Is it worth it?



I think it would be better to try and find a Ditto and breed with that. I think all Dittos are 3IV or higher. (I'm not entirely sure on this.) Bu might as well try and get better IVs. They don't have to be perfect. (My Shiny Ampharos is 1IV and it's in Attack. -_-)


----------



## toastia

I have a shiny 6IV Ditto. BUT IT'S NOT FROM A DOGGONE OTHER REGION UGHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think it would be better to try and find a Ditto and breed with that. I think all Dittos are 3IV or higher. (I'm not entirely sure on this.) Bu might as well try and get better IVs. They don't have to be perfect. (My Shiny Ampharos is 1IV and it's in Attack. -_-)


Ditto's don't all have 3IV's. Once caught in the wild rarely have one and one's in safari usually have two. Three IV's are uncommon ONLY in friend safari. Basically undreamable in wild.


----------



## Cress

Prin said:


> I have a shiny 6IV Ditto. BUT IT'S NOT FROM A DOGGONE OTHER REGION UGHHHH



Didn't you say the starters were japanese? So that would be fine.


----------



## toastia

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Didn't you say the starters were japanese? So that would be fine.


Yes, but it's a pain in the but because apperently they like taking IV's from the japense starter.


----------



## Dr J

Box9Missingo said:


> Ah. What starter did you go with this time? Good that you did that .



Chuckie the Chespin is my loyal partner in crime!-I mean.. in saving the world from crime.. yeah.. heheheheh....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> Does anyone think it's worth it to make a shiny 5IV? I've been going for a shiny Froakie/Chespin/Fennekin(rotate, trying to get all shiny starters), and since I only have regular, no IV Japenese pokemon of these, then it's hard to chain my own perfect IV Froakie/Fennekin/Chespin with it since the chances are slim. Is it worth it?



I've got a bunch of shiny 5IV pokemon with perfect IV rolls on them. Such as my Honedge with 31/31/31/31/31/0. He couldn't be any more perfect than that(though I do wish he'd stop trying to steal my soul when I'm sleeping, I'm kind of using that still).


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dr J said:


> Chuckie the Chespin is my loyal partner in crime!-I mean.. in saving the world from crime.. yeah.. heheheheh....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bunch of shiny 5IV pokemon with perfect IV rolls on them. Such as my Honedge with 31/31/31/31/31/0. He couldn't be any more perfect than that(though I do wish he'd stop trying to steal my soul when I'm sleeping, I'm kind of using that still).



Nice . Looking forward to using a shiny Torchic I got off of the GTS in the newer games this year. It'll be really nice to train up and use against enemies.


----------



## toastia

I quit hatching for a shiny Chespin.
BECAUSEIFOUNDONEONACCIDENT

I was training up my Fearow in friend safari. Fearow is my false-swiper-team-cleaner pokemon. I was practicing in a grass type safari. I gave it a Lucky Egg and used PP Up on Aerial Ace till it was at the max. After only half of my PP had been used, what do I find? A shiny Quilladin! I caught it of course, and I gotta say, Chesnaught looks amazing shiny.

It's IV's are pretty good and in the right stats. It only has the bear two, though.
The nature is Hardy, so I don't lose anything important.

Since then, I've tried hundreds of battles in the friend safari to no avail. Maybe I'll have that luck again and get a shiny frogadier/braxien?

I'm so happy! It's my first friend safari pokemon


----------



## Dim

Prin said:


> I quit hatching for a shiny Chespin.
> BECAUSEIFOUNDONEONACCIDENT
> 
> I was training up my Fearow in friend safari. Fearow is my false-swiper-team-cleaner pokemon. I was practicing in a grass type safari. I gave it a Lucky Egg and used PP Up on Aerial Ace till it was at the max. After only half of my PP had been used, what do I find? A shiny Quilladin! I caught it of course, and I gotta say, Chesnaught looks amazing shiny.
> 
> It's IV's are pretty good and in the right stats. It only has the bear two, though.
> The nature is Hardy, so I don't lose anything important.
> 
> Since then, I've tried hundreds of battles in the friend safari to no avail. Maybe I'll have that luck again and get a shiny frogadier/braxien?
> 
> I'm so happy! It's my first friend safari pokemon


Lucky you! My first friend safari shiny was a Lillipup. XD


----------



## toastia

Kane said:


> Lucky you! My first friend safari shiny was a Lillipup. XD


Is shiny Lillipup cute?


----------



## Holla

Lucky you two! I have spent between 4-6 hours at least in the friend safari to no avail.  I have more luck finding Shinies when I'm not looking for them haha. XD I have had a shiny Furfrou, Magby, Taillow, Bunnelby, and Geodude all randomly pop out when I wasn't looking for a shiny! XD Only Shinies I have found on purpose has been when chain fishing and I once MM'd for an Espurr.


----------



## Dim

Prin said:


> Is shiny Lillipup cute?


Yea I named it after my dog Bella. It's a stoutland though so now it's as fat as my dog loool

Oh yea I also hatched a shiny Zorua during winter :33333


----------



## toastia

Give Anna the lonely shiny Petilil a round of applause! I need a sun stone.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I restarted my X game to do a run before ruby and sapphire come out
Spent all day resetting for a female fennekin
Got me a shiny female. Nature is meh but who cares she's shiny xD


----------



## Dim

Loviechu said:


> I restarted my X game to do a run before ruby and sapphire come out
> Spent all day resetting for a female fennekin
> Got me a shiny female. Nature is meh but who cares she's shiny xD


Lol my brother has been trying to hatch a shiny fennekin for months now. XD


----------



## Punchyleaf

I hatched a shiny male WAAAY back in like October I think.
Took me 199 eggs c:


----------



## Holla

Hatching for Shiny Treecko now to complete my Shiny Hoenn Trifecta! (I bought the Torchic off here with TBT, and got the Mudkip via GTS).


----------



## Cress

I haven't tried getting Magnemite for almost a week from me raging. I'll start in a few minutes, hopefully I'll get something out of it.


----------



## toastia

Should  I try to hatch a shiny gardevoir>


----------



## Blu Rose

Prin said:


> Should  I try to hatch a shiny gardevoir>



YES THEY ARE SO WORTH IT


----------



## violetneko

Prin said:


> Should  I try to hatch a shiny gardevoir>



I will forever advocate for the shiny Ralts line ^.^
Goooo for it!!


----------



## Dim

I want to hatch a shiny goomy but they take forever just to hatch xP


----------



## Box9Missingo

Kane said:


> I want to hatch a shiny goomy but they take forever just to hatch xP



Keep it up!  Hope you can hatch one soon, Kane.

Been trying for either a shiny Abra, Wobbuffet, Girafarig or Wartortle. No luck yet though.


----------



## toastia

Anna's a Lilligant now! It's just the cutest in Amie


----------



## Dr J

Prin said:


> Should  I try to hatch a shiny gardevoir>



I'm loving my 6IV shiny ralts. ...though I know I'm raising her EVs horribly right now... she's currently got them in everything.. eventually I'll get a reset bag and fix her up.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dr J said:


> eventually I'll get a reset bag and fix her up.



This is why I'm never EV training in the past generations with any shinies I come across.

I'm probably going to start Masuda-ing for a shiny Shinx, since the Shinx line are my favorite Pokemon ever. Maybe gold is a little overrated, but they still look good.


----------



## toastia

Hey, Dr J, if you want to reset the IV's, I can give you a Kee and Maranga berry to make a soup in the Juice Shoppe.

6IV? Man, that's lucky! The 1/200 chance for hatching a 6IV baby and then having it shiny? Awesome!

Right now I'm testing out my Shiny Lilligant Anna in the battle maison. That thing wrecks face. It has 3IV's(kinda lucky since it's friend safari) but a dismal HP. However, I plan on EV training it in Speed and Special Attack so it can wreck face before it's wrecked.

I love it.

Abel the  2IV shiny Chesnaught isn't doing that well, mostly because it's outclassed by the Lilligant for the most part. It gets one-hit-KO'ed by a flamethrower, while Lilligant is brought down to red. I switch out, and wait for the oppenent's rock type or whatever and giga drain its hienie.


----------



## Solar

Even though I've never posted in the thread before but I am so excited!!! I was Masuda Method-ing for a shiny Absol and finally got one on the 82nd egg!! I feel kinda lucky that I got one that quickly!!


----------



## toastia

It's.....beautiful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

RIP me got a shiny DUNSPARCE OF ALL THINGS


----------



## Hikari

I got a shiny Oddish in the Friend Safari, in 1 RE. (I wasn't hunting at the time, lol.)

I caught her, named her Daisy, and evolved her into a Bellossom.


----------



## coseacant

Prin said:


> It's.....beautiful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> RIP me got a shiny DUNSPARCE OF ALL THINGS



Congrats! Just saw what a shiny Dunsparce looks like. I like it. Gotta get me one.

---
Caught a shiny Corsola after chain fishing for it. Took 25 fishies. Named it Coral Blue#2 ;D ... Get it?

It feels like chain fishing is a lot more effective than MMing to me.


----------



## toastia

coseacant said:


> Congrats! Just saw what a shiny Dunsparce looks like. I like it. Gotta get me one.
> 
> ---
> Caught a shiny Corsola after chain fishing for it. Took 25 fishies. Named it Coral Blue#2 ;D ... Get it?
> 
> It feels like chain fishing is a lot more effective than MMing to me.


Its ugly to me. I am selling it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANDDD , Y LUCK IS BACK! I FINALLY GOT CHEZZI THE SHINY CINCINOO!


----------



## toastia

Now i have  a teddiursa. Got any good nicknames?


----------



## Hikari

Prin said:


> Now i have  a teddiursa. Got any good nicknames?



Luna?


----------



## Cress

-_- And here I am, over 600 USELESS EGGS LATER with no shiny. I'm done with this game. Over it.


----------



## coseacant

PuffleKirby21 said:


> -_- And here I am, over 600 USELESS EGGS LATER with no shiny. I'm done with this game. Over it.



Man I know how that feels. Took me 2500+ eggs for Bidoof.  Maybe start a new hunt and continue it later?


----------



## toastia

Tok me 200 eggs and then I gave up for deenekin. I just bought one. I have no patience,


----------



## Dim

Nobody will ever be as lucky as me when I hatched a shiny froakie on my third egg :3

To be honest though I don't think I'll ever get that lucky again.  :C


----------



## ManicMoose

I'm on my 101st egg on my quest for shiny trapinch.
I'll find you someday.


----------



## Jake

i should probably get back into this. i started shiny hunting for treecko back in june and hit 300-something eggs and gave up...
would like to have it done before ORAS get here but im too lazy so I doubt it


----------



## coseacant

Agh noooo! !! I was chain fishing for a shiny Luvdisc and my fingers got all twitchy and pulled the reel to early! Broke my chain at 63. Curse my twitchy hands! I was getting greedy haha


----------



## Dim

Man I can't decide on which shiny I want, I keep switching xD


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Kane said:


> Man I can't decide on which shiny I want, I keep switching xD



Story of my life :/ If I don't get a shiny quickly I swtich and have like 500 projects going at once xD


----------



## Klinkguin

I really want to breed a shiny blue Shellos but I've tried on the gts and literally no one has a blue one. I put a shiny pokemon up on gts for a blue one and what do I get? A pink one -_- I hope when I do get one I'll be as lucky as getting a shiny Froakie on the 20th egg  But probably not gonna be that lucky again lol. It was 5am and I was hatching them and boom I got the shiny Froakie xD


----------



## Cress

Klinkguin said:


> I really want to breed a shiny blue Shellos but I've tried on the gts and literally no one has a blue one. I put a shiny pokemon up on gts for a blue one and what do I get? A pink one -_- I hope when I do get one I'll be as lucky as getting a shiny Froakie on the 20th egg  But probably not gonna be that lucky again lol. It was 5am and I was hatching them and boom I got the shiny Froakie xD



I have a lot of blue Shellos if you want one. Any specific nature you want?


----------



## Holla

ManicMoose said:


> I'm on my 101st egg on my quest for shiny trapinch.
> I'll find you someday.
> View attachment 61520



Ah good luck! I'm hoping to hatch a shiny Trapinch one day too! Currently though I am working on hatching a Shiny Torchic. Only on egg 30 so far I'll likely have a long way to go still. (I got pretty lucky with my last one an Espurr after around 150 eggs or so)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I filled like 6 boxes of shiny dedennes and got nothing. I started a month ago and just quit so I should probably get it done before abandoning x for AS


----------



## Punchyleaf

caught a shiny male Pyroar a little while back.
Spent days looking for him. Thank you female Sylveon <3 didn't realize he was shiny as he showed up when I wasn't looking and I noticed the red eyes and light colored mane.
Was so terrified it was going to be female


----------



## Box9Missingo

Loviechu said:


> caught a shiny male Pyroar a little while back.
> Spent days looking for him. Thank you female Sylveon <3 didn't realize he was shiny as he showed up when I wasn't looking and I noticed the red eyes and light colored mane.
> Was so terrified it was going to be female



Congrats! That's one cool catch .

Working on a shiny Ariados hunt right now. Seen some on the GTS and they look really nice.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Just ran into and caught a shiny male Abra!  Named him Robin. Still working on the shiny Ariados hunt as well.


----------



## tamagotchi

Ah, I finally hatched a shiny Farfetch'd after 27 eggs! c:


----------



## Cress

I gave up on my Magnemite after 700... 800 eggs? Way too many.


----------



## Camillion

Hey guys, I'm Cami, and I'm a MM addict.
HI CAMI.
Anyway, this is my pile o stuff as it stands:
Blueberry-Sylveon-sp based-hatched by me.. My pride and joy
2Spooky4U-Gengar-sp att/sp based, also hatched by me
Torterra-from a friend's Japanese B/W Randomizer
Ditto, Dragalge, Protean jolly Greninja, Mewtwo all from trades
Furfrou hatched from me 
Horde Scraggy
WT Meowth
Luvdisc and Gyrados from consecutive fishing 

Traded off: Hitmonlee

Hatching for: Adamant Shinx


----------



## toastia

Hatching for a 6iv shiny ralts. Got the nature and everything worked out,  but hatching is taking forevverrr.


----------



## violetneko

Prin said:


> Hatching for a 6iv shiny ralts. Got the nature and everything worked out,  but hatching is taking forevverrr.



If you have an extra regular 6iv female after all this, I'd love to trade :3
I don't have much, but I'm sure we could work something out.

Good luck! I don't have the patience to breed for a shiny XD


----------



## Cress

violetneko said:


> If you have an extra regular 6iv female after all this, I'd love to trade :3
> I don't have much, but I'm sure we could work something out.
> 
> Good luck! I don't have the patience to breed for a shiny XD



I might have one saved from when I bred for mine... I'll check.


----------



## Chaotix

Just breeded a shiny polygon today and that took like over 300 eggs to hatch -_-


----------



## Labrontheowl

My only shiny ever was a volbeat I randomly found while I was going through friend safari, wasn't chaining or anything, he just popped up. I don't pay much attention to it since imo it's horrid to look at.


----------



## coseacant

Found a shiny Gulpin yesterday while EV training. Awesome 'cause it didn't mess up my EVs at all


----------



## Delphine

I'm too lazy to breed eggs for my shiny Oshawott... I'm never completing the trio x(


----------



## Cress

I just found a shiny Espurr in a Friend Safari! I wasn't even shiny hunting!!!


----------

